# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  سلسلة فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس/ فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الحمد لله رب العالمين , وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد الأمين, وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين , وصحبه البررة الأكرمين, أما بعد : 


فهذه سلسلة مباركة سميتها:

فاكهة المجالس , وتحفة المؤانس
 أعرض فيها ما انتقيته واخترته لكم من فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أديية , اقتطفتها من بطون الكتب والتواريخ والطبقات والتراجم

  وسأعلق على بعضها بما فتح الله تعالى علي من زيادة تعريفات , وتوضيح مبهمات , وتفسير مجملات , وذكر طبعات الكتب المصنفات, لتكمل الفائدة والاستفادة
 وستكون تعليقاتي باللون الأزرق, مفتتحة بقولي [قلت]: 
 والله تعالى المسؤول أن يحلها في قلوبكم وأنظاركم محل القبول والرضى , وأن يعينني على إكمالها وإتمامها , وأن يبارك فيها وينميها , وينفع بها كثيرا من عباده المؤمنين, آمين

كتبه أبو يعلى البيضاوي غفر الله ولوالديه

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

1-    [ رثاء مصلوب ]

الوزير ابن بقية محمد بن محمد بن بقية بالباء الموحدة والقاف على وزن هدية
قتله عضد الدولة صلبه بحضرة البيمارستان العضدي ببغداد وذلك يوم الجمعة لست خلون من شوال سنة سبع وستين وثلاثمائة 
ورثاه أبو الحسن محمد بن عمر بن يعقوب الأنباري أحد العدول ببغداد بقصيدة
 لم أر في مصلوب أحسن منها 
وأولها  : [الوافر] 


(علو فِي الْحَيَاة وَفِي الْمَمَات ... بِحَق أَنْت إِحْدَى المعجزات)


(كَانَ النَّاس حولك حِين قَامُوا ... وُفُود نداك أَيَّام الصلات)


(كَأَنَّك قَائِم فيهم خَطِيبًا ... وَكلهمْ قيام للصَّلَاة)


(مددت يَديك نحوهم احتفاء ... كمدكها إِلَيْهِم بالهبات)


(وَلما ضَاقَ بطن الأَرْض عَن أَن ... يضم علاك من بعد الْمَمَات)


(أصاروا الجو قبرك واستنابوا ... عَن الأكفان ثوب السافيات)


(لعظمك فِي النُّفُوس تبيت ترعى ... بحفاظ وحراس ثِقَات)


(وتشعل عنْدك النيرَان لَيْلًا ... كَذَلِك كنت أَيَّام الْحَيَاة)


(ركبت مَطِيَّة من قبل زيد ... علاها فِي السنين الماضيات)


(وَلم أر قبل جذعك قطّ جذعاً ... تمكن من عنَاق المكرمات)


(أَسَأْت إِلَى النوائب فاستثارت ... فَأَنت قَتِيل ثار النائبات)


(وَكنت تجير من صرف اللَّيَالِي ... فَعَاد مطالباً لَك بالترات)


(وصير دهرك الْإِحْسَان فِيهِ ... إِلَيْنَا من عَظِيم السَّيِّئَات)


(وَكنت لمعشر سَعْدا فَلَمَّا ... مضيت تفَرقُوا بالمنحسات)


(غليل بَاطِن لَك فِي فُؤَادِي ... يُخَفف بالدموع الْجَارِيَات)


(وَلَو أَنِّي قدرت على قيام ... بفرضك والحقوق الْوَاجِبَات)


(مَلَأت الأَرْض من نظم القوافي ... ونحت بهَا خلاف النائحات 


(وَمَالك تربة فَأَقُول تسقى ... لِأَنَّك نصب هطل الهاطلات)


(عَلَيْك تَحِيَّة الرَّحْمَن تترايا ... برحمات غواد رائحات)

وكتبها الشاعر المذكور ورمى بها نسخا في شوارع بغداد, فتداولها الأدباء إلى أن وصل خبرها إلى عضد الدولة, وأنشدت بين يديه فتمنى أن يكون هو المصلوب دونه 
وقال: علي بهذا الرجل,  فطلب سنة كاملة,  واتصل الخبر بالصاحب ابن عباد فكتب له إلى عضد الدولة بالأمان,  فحضر إليه,  فقال له الصاحب:  أنشدنيها , فلما بلغ :


ولم أر قبل جذعك قط جذعا    تمكن من عناق المكرمات

قام إليه وقبل فاه , وأنفذه إلى عضد الدولة,  فقال له:  ما حملك على رثاء عدوي ؟ , قال:  حقوق وجبت , وإياد سلفت,  فجاش الحزن في قلبي فرثيت


 وكان بين يديه شموع تزهر فقال : هل يحضرك شيء في الشموع ؟  , فأنشد: [المتقارب]  


(كَانَ الشموع وَقد أظهرت ... من النَّار فِي كل رَأس سِنَانًا)


(أَصَابِع أعدائك الْخَائِفِينَ ... تضرع تطلب مِنْك الأمانا)

فخلع عليه وأعطاه فرسا وبدرة


 ولم يزل ابن بقية مصلوبا إلى أن توفى عضد الدولة فأنزل ودفن

فقال ابن الأنباري المذكور يرثيه أيضا : [البسيط] 


(لم يلْحقُوا بك عاراً إِذْ صلبت بلَى ... باؤا بأثمك ثمَّ استرجعوا ندما)


(وأيقنوا أَنهم فِي فعلهم غلطوا ... وَأَنَّهُمْ نصبوا من سودد علما)


(فاسترجعوك وواروا مِنْك طود على ... بدفنه دفنُوا الأفضال والكرما)


(لَئِن بليت فَمَا يبلي نداك وَلَا ... ينسى وَكم هَالك ينسى إِذا عدما)


(تقاسم النَّاس حسن الذّكر فِيك كَمَا ... مَا زَالَ مَالك بَين النَّاس مقتسما)


المصدر: الوافي بالوفيات (1/  99)


[قلت ] : [ ترجمة ابن بقية في وفيات الأعيان: 5 / 118 ، سير أعلام النبلاء 16/  220 ، العبر: 2 / 346، الوافي بالوفيات: 1 / 100 ، النجوم الزاهرة: 4 / 130 ، شذرات الذهب: 3 / 63 .
والقصيدة قال عنها الذهبي في السير: وهي قطعة  بارعة في معناها
وقال أيضا عن خلعة الملك : أعطاه فرسا وعشرة آلاف درهم، ثم أهلكه ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

2-[ أبيات في مصلوب ]


وما أحسن قول ابن حمديس في مصلوب  : [الطويل]  


(ومرتفع فِي الْجذع إِذْ حط قدره ... أَسَاءَ إِلَيْهِ ظَالِم وَهُوَ محسن)


(كذي غرق مد الذراعين سابحاً ... من الجو بحراً عومه لَيْسَ يُمكن)


(وتحسبه من جنَّة الْخلد دائبا يعانق حورا مَا تراهن أعين)

وَقَول الآخر : [الْبَسِيط] 


(كَأَنَّهُ عاشق قد مد صفحته ... يَوْم الْفِرَاق إِلَى توديع مرتحل)


(أَو قَائِم من نُعَاس فِيهِ لوثته ... مواصل لتمطيه من الكسل)

المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 100]


قلت: [ابن حمديس عبد الجبار بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن حمديس الازدي الصقلي، أبو محمد: شاعر مبدع./ت 527 ه ترجمته في الأعلام للزركلي (3/  274)]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

3- [ تفضيل أبي بكر رضي الله عنه]

قَالَ بعض الرافضة لبَعض أهل السّنة: من يكون أشرف من خَمْسَة تَحت عباءة سادسهم جِبْرِيل؟ , فَقَالَ السّني: اثْنَان فِي الْغَار، ثالثهما الله.


المصدر: كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين (1/  14)

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

4- [ تثبت قاض , وصرامة أمير ]

القاضي الجذوعي محمد بن محمد بن اسماعيل بن شداد أبو عبد الله الأنصاري الجذوعي , كان صالحا ورعا دينا ثقة , حدث عن علي ابن المديني وغيره...توفي ببغداد في جمادى الآخرة سنة إحدى وتسعين ومائتين 
دخل مع الشهود على المعتمد في دين كان اقترضه عند الإضاقة , وأنفقه على صاحب الزنج,  وقرأ عليه اسماعيل بن بلبل الكتاب, وقال: يشهد الجماعة على أمير المؤمنين, قال :نعم , فشهدوا واحدا بعد واحد حتى انتهى الأمر إلى الجذوعي , فأخذ الكتاب بيده , وقال:  أشهد عليك؟,  قال: نعم,  قال:  لا يصح حتى تقول: أشهد , فقال: أشهد
فلما خرجوا سأل عنه  فأخبر , فقال: أعمال أم بطال ؟ , قيل: بطال,  فقلده القضاء على واسط
وكان بها الموفق فاستدعاه يوما , فجاء وعلى رأسه دنية طويلة, وكان قصير الرقبة , فدخل فوجده غلام مخمور,  وهو مكين عند الموفق , فكبس الدنية فغاص رأسه فيها , ففتقها غلامه واخرج رأسه منها , فثنى رداءه على رأسه , وعاد إلى داره وسَلّم قمطر القضاء إلى الشهود وصرفهم , وأغلق بابه , فلما علم الموفق بالقضية قال لوالي الشرطة جرد الغلام واحمله إلى باب القاضي واضربه ألف سوط , وكان والد الغلام من جلة القواد , فمشوا مع والده وتضرعوا للقاضي , فقال للوالي :لا تضربه , فقال: ما أقدر أخالف الموفق,  فركب إلى الموفق ,وسأله فقال: لا بد من ضربه, فقال: الحق لي , وقد تركته له , فسكت الموفق,  وعاد الجذوعي إلى بغداد


المصدر: [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 101]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [ رحم الله الموفق , قال الذهبي في السير (13/  169):  ولي عهد المؤمنين، الأمير، الموفق أبو أحمد طلحة - ومنهم من سماه: محمدا - ابن المتوكل على الله جعفر ابن المعتصم محمد ابن الرشيد الهاشمي العباسي، أخو الخليفة المعتمد، وولي عهده، ووالد أمير المؤمنين المعتضد، ....عقد له أخوه بولاية العهد من بعد ولده جعفر، في سنة إحدى وستين ومائتين، فكان الموفق بيده العقد والحل، لا يبرم أمر دونه، وكان من أعلاهم رتبة، وأنبلهم رأيا، وأشجعهم قلبا، وأوفرهم هيبة، وأجودهم كفا, وكان محبوبا إلى الرعية، ولا سيما لما استؤصل الخبيث طاغوت الزنج على يديه، فإنه ما زال يحاربه حتى ظفر به، ولذا لقبه الناس، الناصر لدين الله. ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

5- [ترجمة فيلسوف]


أبو نصر الفارابي محمد بن محمد بن طرخان بن أوزلغ بالألف والواو الساكنة والزاي المفتوحة واللام المفتوحة والغين المعجمة أبو نصر التركي
الفارابي الحكيم فيلسوف الإسلام هكذا رأيت الشيخ الإمام الحافظ شمس الدين الذهبي قد أثبته أعني محمد بن محمد ومن خطه نقلت
 ورأيت ابن خلكان قد قال:  محمد بن طرخان قدم بغداد وأدرك بها متى ابن يونس الفيلسوف فأخذ عنه وسار إلى حران فلزم يوحنا ابن حبلان النصراني وأخذ عنه وأتقن ببغداد اللغة 
وقيل:  أنه ما أخذ الفلسفة إلا من اللغة اليونانية لأنه كان بها وبغيرها من اللغات عارفا , وكان قد برع في الحكمة ومهر في الموسيقى 
ويقال أنه أول من وضع الآلة المعروفة بالقانون , وركبها هذا التركيب 


وذكر القاضي شمس الدين أحمد بن خلكان حكايته التي جرت له مع سيف الدولة ابن حمدان وأنه دخل عليه بزي الأتراك , وكان لا يفارقه , فقال له:  اقعد فقال: حيث أنا أو حيث أنت؟,  فقال: حيث أنت, فتخطى الناس حتى انتهى إلى مسند سيف الدولة وزحمه فيه حتى أخرجه عنه , وكان على رأس سيف الدولة مماليك له معهم لسان خاص يسارهم به, فقال لهم بذلك :اللسان هذا الشيخ أساء الأدب فأخرقوا به,  فقال له أبو نصر بذلك اللسان: أن الأمور بعواقبها, فعجب سيف الدولة, وقال: أتحسن هذا اللسان ؟, فقال:  أحسن أكثر من سبعين لسانا
 وأنه ناظر من كان في المجلس من أئمة كل فن فلم يزل كلامه يعلو وهم يستفلون إلى أن صمت الجميع
 فعرض عليه سيف الدولة بعد انصراف الفضلاء الأكل والشرب فامتنع , فقال له: ولا تسمع قال نعم, فأحضر القيان فلم يحرك أحد آلته إلا وعابه أبو نصر , ثم أخرج من وسطه خريطة , وأخرج منها عيدانا ركبها , ولعب بها فأضحك كل من في المجلس , ثم فكها وركبها غير ذلك التركيب الأول وحركها فأبكى كل من في المجلس,  ثم فكها وركبها غير ذلك التركيب ولعب بها وحركها فأنامهم حتى البواب , وخرج


 قلت[أي الصلاح الصفدي]:  وهذه الواقعة ممكنة من مثل أبي نصر , لأنه إذا غنى السامعين مثلا بما لابن حجاج من ذلك المجون الحلو في نغم فإن السامع يضحك , وإذا غنى بإشعار متيمي العرب والرقيق من فراقياتهم وحزنياتهم في نغم النوى وما أشبه ذلك فإن السامع يبكي , وكذا حاله إذا أراد أن يشجع أو أن يسمح , أو غير ذلك 


وكان كثير الإنفراد بنفسه,  ولما قدم دمشق كان يلازم غياض السفرجل , وربما صنف هناك,  وقد ينام فتحمل الريح تلك الأوراق وتنقلها من مكان إلى مكان


وقيل: إن السبب في وجود بعض مصنفاته فيها نقص هو ذلك,  لأن الريح ربما أطارت تلك الأوراق بعضها من بعض , وكان لا يصنف إلا في الرقاع,  لا في الكراريس


 وكان أزهد الناس في الدنيا وأجرى عليه سيف الدولة في كل يوم أربعة دراهم,  وتوجه من دمشق إلى مصر ثم عاد إليها


 وقيل:  إنه لما عاد من حران أقام ببغداد وأكب على مصنفات أرسطو حتى مهر , وأتقن الحكمة 
يقال: أن نسخة وجدت لكتاب النفس لأرسطو وعليها بخط أبي نصر الفارابي:  قرأت هذا الكتاب مائتي مرة,  وكان يقول قرأت السماع الطبيعي لأرسطو أربعين مرة , وأنا محتاج إلى معاودته 


وسئل أأنت أعلم بهذا اللسان أم أرسطو؟, فقال:  لو أدركته لكنت أكبر تلامذته 


 وقال ابن صاعد القرطبي : بذ جميع الإسلام وأربى عليهم في تحقيق الفلسفة , وشرح غامضها وكشف سرها , وقرب تناولها , وهو صحيح العبارة لطيف الإشارة,  نبه على ما أعيى على الكندي وغيره من صناعة التحليل وأنحاء التعاليم , وأوضح مواد المنطق الخمسة وأفاد وجوه الانتفاع بها , وعرف طرق استعمالها,  وكيف تصرف صور القياس في كل مادة فجاءت كتبه في ذلك الغاية الكافية والنهاية الفاضلة انتهى 


وألف ببغداد معظم كتبه وتوفي بدمشق في سنة تسع وثلاثين وثلاث مائة وصلى عليه سيف الدولة في أربعة من خواصه , وقد ناهز الثمانين , ودفن في مقابر باب الصغير 
وفاراب بفتح الفاء والراء وبينهما ألف وبعدها باء موحدة , وهي من بلاد الترك , وتسمى الآن أطرار بضم الهمزة وسكون الطاء المهملة وبين الراءين ألف ساكنة,  وكان أبوه قائد جيش


وقال ابن سينا:  سافرت في طلب الشيخ أبي نصر وما وجدته,  وليتني وجدته فكانت حصلت إفادة


وقال: قرأت كتاب ما بعد الطبيعة فما كنت أفهم ما فيه, والتبس علي غرض واضعه , حتى قرأته أربعين مرة وصار محفوظا , وأيست من فهمه , وقلت: لا سبيل إلى فهمه,  فبينا أنا يوما بعد صلاة العصر في الوراقين , وإذا بدلال ينادي على مجلد , فعرضه علي فرددته رد متبرم به , معتقد أن هذا العلم لا فائدة فيه , فقال :اشتره فإني أبيعك أياه بثلاثة دراهم,  فاشتريته فإذا هو من تصانيف أبي نصر في أغراض ذلك الكتاب , فرجعت إلى بيتي , وأسرعت قراءته , فانفتح علي في الوقت أغراض ذلك الكتاب وفهمته,  وفرحت فرحا شديدا, وتصدقت ثاني يوم على الفقراء بشيء كثير ,انتهى




المصدر: [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 103]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما [ قال الذهبي في ترجمته : له تصانيف مشهورة، من ابتغى الهدى منها، ضل وحار , منها تخرج ابن سينا، نسأل الله التوفيق.


ترجمة الفارابي في: سير أعلام النبلاء 15/  416 , تاريخ الحكماء: 277 - 280، طبقات الاطباء: 603 ، وفيات الأعيان: 5 / 153 ، العبر: 2 / 251، البداية والنهاية: 11 / 224، شذرات الذهب: 2 / 350.]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

6- [ المحدثون بالأجرة ]

حديث : قال البراء بن عازب: اشترى أبو بكر من عازب رحلا، وقال: ابعث معي ابنك فحملته. وفي لفظ: فقال عازب: لا، حتى تحدثنا كيف فعلت ليلة سريت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال أبو بكر: أسرينا ليلتنا ... الحديث


[قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ]:  قوله: لا، حتى تحدثنا. كان بعض المتأخرين من شيوخ المحدثين الذين لم يذوقوا طعم العلم، فلم يبارك لهم فيما سمعوه لسوء مقاصدهم يحتج بهذا في جواز أخذ الأجرة على التحديث, ولا يبعد من ناقل لا يفهم ما ينقل أن يكون مبلغ علمه الاحتجاج بمثل هذا، فأما من اطلع على سير القوم بفهم، فإنه يعلم أنه ما كان هذا بينهم على وجه الأجرة، فإن أبا بكر لم يكن ليبخل على عازب بالحديث، ولا هو ممن يبخل عليه بحمل الرحل، وإنما هو انبساط الصديق إلى صديقه، فإنه ربما قال له: لا أقضي حاجتك حتى تأكل معي. يحقق هذا أن عازبا من الأنصار، وهم قد آثروا المهاجرين بأموالهم، وأسكنوهم في ديارهم، طلبا لثواب الله عز وجل فكيف يبخل على أبي بكر بقضاء حاجة!
والمهم من الكلام في هذا أن نقول: قد علم أن حرص الطلبة للعلم قد فتر، لا بل قد بطل
فينبغي للعلماء أن يحببوا إليهم العلم. فإذا رأى طالب الأثر أن الأستاذ يُباع، والغالب على الطلبة الفقرُ، ترك الطلبَ، فكان هذا سببا لموت السنة، ويدخل هؤلاء في معنى {الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله} . وقد رأينا من كان على قانون السلف في نشر العلم، فبورك له في حياته وبعد مماته، ورأينا من كان على السيرة التي ذممناها، فلم يبارك له على غزارة علمه، فنسأل الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الإخلاص في الأقوال والأفعال، إنه قريب مجيب


المصدر: [كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين (1/  16) ]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما :  [] :  [ كتاب مشكل الصحيحين طبع في دار الوطن الرياض في 4 مجلدات تحقيق علي حسين البواب , وهو كتاب عظيم نفيس , حملوه موفقين إن شاء الله تعالى  من هذا الرابط  
نفعكم الله بالكتاب وجزى الله خيرا كاتبه , ومحققه , وناشره , ومصوره , ورافعه , ومهديه , وقارئه , والناظر فيه , والمستمع إليه , آمين ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

7- [ سماع على محدث معمر مريض حريص ]

قال أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمود الرشيدي:  أردت الحج فقلت لأبي منصور بن حيدر:  أريد أن أسمع من ابن غيلان , فقال إنه مريض مبطون , قلت: ومن لي أن يعيش حتى أعود وهو ابن مائة وخمس سنين , فقال:  اذهب فأنا ضامن لك حياته فقلت: وكيف ؟, فقال له ألف دينار حمر جعفرية كل يوم يقلبها ويتقوى بها,  فحججت وعدت وهو في الحياة وسمعت عليه


المصدر: [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 110]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما :[ ابن غيلان محمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الهمداني الشيخ، الأمين، المعمر، مسند الوقت، أبو طالب محمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن غيلان الهمداني، البغدادي، البزاز , مات:في سنة عشرة وأربع مائة، والقصة اوردها الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 34 / 102 قال: قال أبو سعد السمعاني:قرأت بخط أبي:سمعت محمد بن محمود الرشيدي  بلفظ مطول فلتنظر ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

8- [ واعظ كذاب ]
الواعظ الحريمي محمد بن محمد بن علي أبو الفتح الحريمي الواعظ 


كان مليح الإيراد قدم بغداد سنة تسع وخمس مائة,  حدث على المنبر عن القشيري قال:
 تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة فرأى بكشحها بياضا فردها , وقال ألحقي بأهلك , وزاد في الحديث:  فنزل جبريل فقال:  العلي الأعلى يقرئك السلام,  ويقول لك: بنقطة واحدة من العيب رددت عقدة النكاح,  ونحن بعيوب كثيرة لا نفسخ عقد الإيمان مع امتك,  لك نسوة تمسكهن لأجلك,  امسك هذه لأجلي


 وهذا كذب فاحش

مرض بالري مرضة موته فاشتد جزعه عند الموت فقيل له في ذلك فقال:  القدوم على الله شديد 


قلت [القائل الصفدي]:  لا سيما قادم يكذب على الله تعالى وعلى جبريل

وتوفي في سنة أربع عشرة وخمس مائة , ودفن إلى جانب ابراهيم الخواص 


قلت [القائل الصفدي] : من العجب دفنه إلى جانب هذا,  سمعت الشيخ الحافظ جمال الدين المزي يقول:  وقد ذكر في حديث جاء في طريقه ,  والله لقد كذب ابراهيم الخواص


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 115]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما[  وعليهما يصدق المثل العربي : الطيور على أشكالها تقع , ومن أجل التحذير من مثل هذا الكذاب وأضرابه ألف الحافظ العراقي كتابه النفيس : الباعث على الخلاص من حوادث القصاص , طبع بتحقيق الدكتور محمد بن لطفي الصباغ ونشر في مجلة أضواء الشريعة الرياض العدد الرابع سنة 1393 ,  ولخصه الحافظ السيوطي مع زوائد عليه في كتابه : تحذير الخواص من أكاذيب القصاص , طبع بتحقيق الصباغ أيضا, وللمحقق المذكور  كتاب: تاريخ القصاص وأثرهم في الحديث النبوي وراي العلماء فيهم طبع في المكتب الاسلامي بيروت , وهذا رابط تحميله للفائدة 


والحديث المذكور روي عن جميل بن زيد ، قال : صحبت شيخا من الأنصار ، ذكر أنه كانت له صحبة ، يقال له : كعب بن زيد ، أو زيد بن كعب ، فحدثني :  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج امرأة من بني غفار ، فلما دخل عليها فوضع ثوبه ، وقعد على الفراش ، أبصر بكشحها بياضا ، فانحاز عن الفراش ، ثم قال : خذي عليك ثيابك ، ولم يأخذ مما أتاها شيئا,  أخرجه أحمد 3/493(16128) قال : حدثنا القاسم بن مالك المزني ، أبو جعفر ، قال : أخبرني جميل بن زيد ، فذكره,  والحديث ضعيف جدا ، كما قال العلامة الألباني في "إرواء الغليل" (6/326). وقال الشيخ الأرنؤوط في تحقيق المسند:  إسناده ضعيف، لضعف جميل بن زيد- وهو الطائي- قال ابن معين: ليس بثقة، وقال ابن حبان: واهي الحديث، وقال البغوي: ضعيف جداً، وقال أبو حاتم: ضعيف، وقال البخاري: لم يصح حديثه. ثم إن في إسناد حديثه هذا اضطراباً ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

9- [ من أخبار نصير الشرك الطوسي الرافضي وزير هولاكو لعنه الله ]



الخواجا نصير الدين الطوسي , محمد بن محمد بن الحسن نصير الدين أبو عبد الله الطوسي الفيلسوف ,  صاحب علوم الرياضي والرصد, كان رأسا في علم الأوائل ,لا سيما في الأرصاد والمجسطي فإنه فاق الكبار ,  قرأ على المعين سالم بن بدران المصري المعتزلي الرافضي وغيره 
وكان ذا حرمة وافرة ومنزلة عالية عند هولاكو , وكان يطيعه فيما يشير به عليه, والأموال في تصريفه فابتنى بمدينة مراغة قبة ورصدا عظيما 
واتخذ في ذلك خزانة عظيمة فسيحة الأرجاء وملأها من الكتب التي نهبت من بغداد والشام والجزيرة حتى تجمع فيها زيادة على أربع مائة ألف مجلد
 وقرر بالرصد المنجمين والفلاسفة والفضلاء وجعل لهم الجامكية 
وكان حسن الصورة سمحا كريما جوادا حليما حسن العشرة غزير الفضائل جليل القدر داهية 


حكى لي أنه لما أراد العمل للرصد رأى هولاكو ما ينصرف عليه,  فقال له:  هذا العلم المتعلق بالنجوم ما فائدته؟,  أيدفع ما قدر أن يكون,  فقال : أنا أضرب لمنفعته مثالا, القان يأمر من يطلع إلى أعلى هذا المكان ويدعه يرمي من أعلاه طست نحاس كبيرا من غير أن يعلم به أحد, ففعل ذلك فلما وقع ذلك كانت له وقعة عظيمة هائلة,  روعت كل من هناك , وكاد بعضهم يصعق , وأما هو وهولاكو فإنهما ما تغير عليهما شيء لعلمهما بأن ذلك يقع , فقال له :هذا العلم النجومي له هذه الفائدة,  يعلم المتحدث فيه ما يحدث فلا يحصل له من الروعة والاكتراث ما يحصل للذاهل الغافل عنه , فقال : لا بأس بهذا , وأمره بالشروع فيه, أو كما قيل 


ومن دهائه ما حكى لي أنه حصل له غضب علي علاء الدين الجويني صاحب الديوان فيما أظن فأمر بقتله,  فجاء أخوه إليه , وذكر له ذلك وطلب منه إبطال ذلك, فقال :هذا القان, وهؤلاء القوم إذا أمروا بأمر ما يمكن رده خصوصا إذا برز إلى الخارج , فقال له : لا بد من الحيلة في ذلك , فتوجه إلى هولاكو , وبيده عكاز وسبحة واسطرلاب,  وخلفه من يحمل مبخرة وبخورا , والنار تضرم , فرآه خاصة هولاكو الذين على باب المخيم , فلما وصل أخذ يزيد في البخور,  ويرفع الاسطرلاب ناظرا فيه ويضعه , فلما رأوه يفعل ذلك دخلوا إلى هولاكو وأعلموه , وخرجوا إليه, فقالوا : ما الذي أوجب هذا؟,  فقال: القان أين هو ؟, قالوا له :جوا,  قال : طيب معافى,  موجود في صحة,  قالوا:  نعم , فسجد شكرا لله تعالى , وقال لهم طيب في نفسه , قالوا : نعم , وكرر هذا , وقال : أريد أن أرى وجهه بعيني إلى أن دخلوا إليه واعلموه بذلك , وكان وقت لا يجتمع فيه به أحد,  فأمر بادخاله , فلما رآه سجد وأطال السجود,  فقال له: ما خبرك ؟ , قال:  اقتضي الطالع في هذا الوقت أن يكون على القان قطع عظيم إلى الغاية, ,  فقمت وعملت هذا وبخرت هذا البخور,  ودعوت بأدعية أعرفها , أسأل الله صرف ذلك عن القان , ويتعين الآن أن القان يكتب إلى سائر مماليكه , ويجهز الألجية في هذه الساعة إلى سائر المملكة بإطلاق من في الاعتقال , والعفو عمن له جناية , أو أمر بقتله,  لعل الله يصرف هذا الحادث العظيم , ولو لم أر وجه القان ما صدقت , فأمر هولاكو في ذلك الوقت بما قال , وأطلق صاحب الديوان في جملة الناس,  ولم يذكره النصير الطوسي 
وهذا غاية في الدهاء,  بلغ به مقصده , ودفع عن الناس أذاهم , وعن بعضهم إزهاق أرواحهم 


ومن حلمه , ما وقفت له على ورقة حضرت إليه من شخص من جملة ما فيها يقول له:  يا كلب يا ابن الكلب,  فكان الجواب:  وأما قوله كذا فليس بصحيح , لأن الكلب من ذوات الأربع,  وهو نابح طويل الأظفار , وأنا فمنتصب القامة بادي البشرة , عريض الأظفار,  ناطق ضاحك , فهذه الفصول والخواص غير تلك الفصول والخواص , وأطال في نقض كل ما قاله هكذا برطوبة وتأن غير منزعج,  ولم يقل في الجواب كلمة قبيحة 


ورأيت له شعرا كتبه لكمال الدين الطوسي على مصنف صنفه المذكور , وهو نظم منحط , ومن تصانيفه كتاب المتوسطات بين الهندسة والهيئة وهو جيد إلى الغاية , ومقدمة في الهيئة,  وكتابا وضعه للنصيرية , وأنا أعتقد أنه ما يعتقده لأن هذا فيلسوف وأولئك يعتقدون آلهية على , واختصر المحصل للإمام فخر الدين وهذبه وزاد فيه,  وشرح الإشارات ورد فيه على الإمام فخر الدين في شرحه , وقال: هذا به جرح وما هو شرح , قال فيه إني حررته في عشرين سنة , وناقض فخر الدين كثيرا


ولقد ذكره قاضي القضاة جلال الدين القزويني رحمه الله يوما وأنا حاضر,اللهفان وعظمه أعني الشرح , فقلت: يا مولانا ما عمل شيئا , لإنه أخذ شرح الإمام وكلام سيف الدين الآمدي وجمع بينهما وزاده يسيرا , فقال : ما أعرف للآمدي في الإشارات شيئا , قلت : نعم كتاب صنفه , وسماه :كشف التمويهات عن الإشارات والتنبيهات , فقال هذا ما رأيته 


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 149]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما [ ] هذا الخبيث جر على الإسلام والمسلمين شرا عظيما قال عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله في الصواعق المرسلة 2/ 790: نصير الشرك والكفر والإلحاد الطوسي فإن له عقلا آخر خالف فيه سلفه من الملحدين, ولم يوافق فيه أتباع الرسل 


وقال في موضع ثان منه 3/ 991 :  أفضل متأخريهم عندهم, وأجهلهم بالله , وأكفرهم نصير الكفر والشرك الطوسي 


وقال في موضع ثالث منه 3/ 1077:  شيخ شيوخ المعارضين بين الوحي والعقل , وإمامهم في وقته , نصير الكفر والشرك الطوسي , فلم يعلم في عصره أحد عارض بين العقل والنقل معارضته , فرام إبطال السمع بالكلية , وإقامة الدعوة الفلسفية , وجعل الإشارات بدلا عن السور والآيات , وقال هذه عقليات قطعية برهانية , قد عارضت تلك النقليات الخطابية , واستعرض علماء الإسلام وأهل القرآن والسنة على السيف , فلم يبق منهم إلا من أعجزه قصدا لإبطال الدعوة الإسلامية , وجعل مدارس المسلمين وأوقافهم للنجسة السحرة والمنجمين والفلاسفة والملاحدة والمنطقيين , ورام إبطال الآذان وتحويل الصلاة إلى القطب الشمالي , فحال بينه وبين ذلك من تكفل بحفظ الإسلام ونصره وهذا كله من ثمرة المعارضين بين الوحي والعقل وتقديم العقل على السمع 


وقال في إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان 2/ 267 :  لما انتهت النوبة إلى نصير الشرك والكفر الملحد وزير الملاحدة النصير الطسى وزير هولاكو شفا نفسه من أتباع الرسول وأهل دينه , فعرضهم على السيف حتى شفا إخوانه من الملاحدة واشتفى هو , فقتل الخليفة والقضاة والفقهاء والمحدثين , واستبقى الفلاسفة والمنجمين والطبائعيين والسحرة , ونقل أوقاف المدارس والمساجد والربط إليهم , وجعلهم خاصته وأولياءه , ونصر في كتبه قدم العالم , وبطلان المعاد , وإنكار صفات الرب جل جلاله : من علمه وقدرته وحياته وسمعه وبصره , وأنه لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه , وليس فوق العرش إله يعبد ألبتة , واتخذ للملاحدة مدارس , ورام جعل إشارات إمام الملحدين ابن سينا مكان القرآن فلم يقدر على ذلك , فقال : هي قرآن الخواص , وذاك قرآن العوام , ورام تغيير الصلاة وجعلها صلاتين , فلم يتم له الأمر , وتعلم السحر في آخر الأمر , فكان ساحرا يعبد الأصنام 
 وصارع محمد الشهرستاني ابن سينا في كتاب سماه: المصارعة , أبطل فيه قوله بقدم العالم , وإنكار المعاد , ونفي علم الرب تعالى وقدرته وخلقه العالم , فقام له نصير الإلحاد وقعد , ونقضه بكتاب سماه : مصارعة المصارعة , ووقفنا على الكتابين , نصر فيه : أن الله تعالى لم يخلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام , وأنه لا يعلم شيئا , وأنه لا يفعل شيئا بقدرته واختياره , ولا يبعث من في القبور ,  وبالجملة فكان هذا الملحد هو وأتباعه من الملحدين الكافرين بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر 


وقال شيخه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه مجموع الفتاوى 13/ 207 : ولهذا لما استولى التتار على بغداد وكان الطوسي منجما لهولاكو استولى على كتب الناس الوقف والملك فكان كتب الإسلام مثل التفسير والحديث والفقه والرقائق يعدمها وأخذ كتب الطب والنجوم والفلسفة والعربية فهذه عنده هي الكتب المعظمة


وقال أيضا 14/ 166: كان النصير الطوسي " وأمثاله مع هولاكو " ملك الكفار وهو الذي أشار عليهم بقتل الخليفة ببغداد لما استولى عليها وأخذ كتب الناس : ملكها ووقفها وأخذ منها ما يتعلق بغرضه وأفسد الباقي وبنى الرصد ووضعها فيه وكان يعطي من وقف المسلمين لعلماء المشركين البخشية والطوينية ويعطي في رصده الفيلسوف والمنجم والطبيب أضعاف ما يعطي الفقيه ويشرب هو وأصحابه الخمر في شهر رمضان ولا يصلون 


كتاب الشهرستاني الذي ذكره ابن القيم  اسمه : مصارعة الفلاسفة , وقد طبع في دار معد ودار النمير دمشق بتحقيق موفق فوزي الجبر , وفي مطبعة الجبلاوي مصر تحقيق سهير محمد مختار
وكتاب الطوسي سماه : مصارع المصارع طبع في دار الثقافة القاهرة  بتحقيق الدكتور فصيل بدير عون   ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

10- [ محدث خشن الطريقة ]

قال ابن ثابت: حدثني أبو الفضل عبيد الله بن أحمد الصيرفي قال: كان أبو الحسين بن المنادي صلب الدين خشن الطريقة شرس الأخلاق فلذلك لم تنتشر الرواية عنه.
قال: وقال لي أبو الحسين بن الصلت: كنا نمضي مع ابن قاج الوراق إلى ابن المنادي لنسمع منه فإذا وقفنا ببابه خرجت إلينا جارية له وقالت: كم أنتم؟ فنخبرها بعددنا , ويؤذن لنا في الدخول فيحدثنا , فدخل معنا مرة إنسان علوي وغلام له , فلما استأذنا قالت الجارية: كم أنتم؟ فقلنا: نحو ثلاثة عشر , وما كنا حسبنا العلوي ولا غلامه في العدد , فدخلنا عليه فلما رآنا خمسة عشر نفسا قال لنا: انصرفوا اليوم فلست أحدثكم , فانصرفنا وظننا أنه عرض له شغل , ثم عدنا إليه مجلسا ثانيا فصرفنا , ولم يحدثنا , فسألناه بعد ذلك عن السبب الذي أوجب ترك التحديث لنا؟ , فقال: كنتم تذكرون عددكم في كل مرة للجارية وتصدقون , ثم كذبتم في المرة الأخيرة ومن كذب في هذا المقدار لم يؤمن أن يكذب فيما هو أكبر منه , فاعتذرنا إليه , وقلنا: نحن نتحفظ فيما بعد  فحدثنا , أو كما قال


المصدر: [طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 4]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: 
[ ابن المنادى رحمه الله  لا أعلم له كتابا مطبوعا إلا كتاب  الملاحم , وقد طبعه الرافضة أخزاهم الله في مؤسسة تحقيقات و نشر معارف اهل البيت تحقيق عبد الكريم العقيلي عن نسخة متأخرة فريدة محفوظة في خزانة مكتبة من سموه العظمى برقم 1917 نسخت بتاريخ 1270 , ويمكنكم تحميله هنا بصيغة وورد 
ترجمته في : الجرح والتعديل 8 / 3، تاريخ بغداد 2 / 326، العبر 2 / 50، تهذيب التهذيب 9 / 325،  شذرات الذهب 2 / 163، المنتظم 5 / 87,  سير أعلام النبلاء 12/ 555 ]

----------


## الباحث النحوي

جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد أبا يعلى

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> 10- [ محدث خشن الطريقة ]
> 
> 
> قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: 
> [ ابن المنادى رحمه الله  لا أعلم له كتابا مطبوعا إلا كتاب  الملاحم , وقد طبعه الرافضة أخزاهم الله في مؤسسة تحقيقات و نشر معارف اهل البيت تحقيق عبد الكريم العقيلي عن نسخة متأخرة فريدة محفوظة في خزانة مكتبة من سموه العظمى برقم 1917 نسخت بتاريخ 1270 , ويمكنكم تحميله هنا بصيغة وورد 
> ترجمته في : الجرح والتعديل 8 / 3، تاريخ بغداد 2 / 326، العبر 2 / 50، تهذيب التهذيب 9 / 325،  شذرات الذهب 2 / 163، المنتظم 5 / 87,  سير أعلام النبلاء 12/ 555 ]



الاخوة الاحبة وفقكم الله لكل خير


تذكرت الآن أني قرأت في كتاب: أنواع التصنيف المتعلقة بتفسير القرآن الكريم للشيخ مساعد الطيار حفظه الله ص 111 أنه طبع أيضا لابن المنادي رحمه الله كتاب آخر , وهو : متشابه القرآن العظيم  , بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان ضمن مطبوعات الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

11- [من أخبار ابن العلقمي الوزير الرافضي الخائن عليه من الله ما يستحق ] 



محمد بن محمد بن علي أبو طالب الوزير المدبر مؤيد الدين ابن العلقمي البغدادي الرافضي وزير المستعصم 
ولي الوزارة أربع عشرة سنة فأظهر الرفض قليلا , وكان وزيرا كافيا خبيرا بتدبير الملك , ولم يزل ناصحا لأستاذه حتى وقع بينه وبين الدوادار لإنه كان يتغالى في السنة , وعضده ابن الخليفة , فحصل عنده من الضغن ما أوجب له أنه سعى في دمار الإسلام وخراب بغداد , على ما هو مشهور , لأنه ضعف جانبه وقويت شوكة الدوادار بحاشية الخليفة , حتى قال في شعره : [الطويل] 


وزير رضى من بأسه وانتقامه ... بطي رقاع حشوها النظم والنثر


كما تسجع الورقاء وهي حمامة ... وليس لها نهى يطاع ولا أمر

واخذ يكاتب التتار إلى أن جر هولاكو وجرأه على أخذ بغداد , وقرر مع هولاكو أمورا انعكست عليه , وندم حيث لا ينفعه الندم , وكان كثيرا ما يقول عند ذلك الكامل


****************  -  وجرى القضاء بعكس ما أملته


لأنه عومل بأنواع الهوان من أراذل التتار والمرتدة 
حكى أنه كان في الديوان جالسا فدخل بعض التتار ممن لا له وجاهة راكبا فرسه, فساق إلى أن وقف بفرسه على بساط الوزير , وخاطبه بما أراد , وبال الفرس على البساط وأصاب الرشاش ثياب الوزير , وهو صابر لهذا الهوان يظهر قوة النفس , وأنه بلغ مراده 
وقال له بعض أهل بغداد: يا مولانا أنت فعلت هذا جميعه , وحميت الشيعة حمية لهم , وقد قتل من الأشراف الفاطميين خلق لا يحصون , وارتكب من الفواحش مع نسائهم , وافتضت بناتهم الأبكار مما لا يعلمه إلا الله تعالى , فقال : بعد أن قتل الدوادار ومن كان على مثل رأيه لا مبالاة بذلك , ولم تطل مدته حتى مات غما وغبنا , في أوائل سنة سبع وخمسين وست مائة


وحكى أنه لما كان يكاتب التتار تحيل مرة إلى أن أخذ رجلا وحلق رأسه حلقا بليغا , وكتب ما أراد عليه بوخز الأبر , كما يفعل بالوشم , ونفض عليه الكحل , وتركه عنده إلى أن طلع شعره , وغطى ما كتب , فجهزه وقال:  إذا وصلت مرهم بحلق رأسك , ودعهم يقرأون ما فيه , وكان في آخر الكلام قطعوا الورقة , فضربت رقبته , وهذا غاية في المكر والخزي والله أعلم


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 152]

قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في السير 23/  361: كانت دولته أربع عشرة سنة، فأفشى الرفض، فعارضه السنة، وأكبت، فتنمر، ورأى أن هولاكو على قصد العراق، فكاتبه وجسره، وقوى عزمه على قصد العراق، ليتخذ عنده يدا، وليتمكن من أغراضه، وحفر للأمة قليبا، فأوقع فيه قريبا، وذاق الهوان، وبقي يركب كديشا وحده، بعد أن كانت ركبته تضاهي موكب سلطان، فمات غبنا وغما، وفي الآخرة أشد خزيا وأشد تنكيلا.
وكان أبو بكر ابن المستعصم والدويدار الصغير قد شَدَّا على أيدي السنة حتى نهب الكرخ، وتم على الشيعة بلاء عظيم، فحنق لذلك مؤيد الدين بالثأر بسيف التتار من السنة، بل ومن الشيعة واليهود والنصارى، وقتل الخليفة ونحو السبعين من أهل العقد والحل، وبذل السيف في بغداد تسعة وثلاثين نهارا حتى جرت سيول الدماء، وبقيت البلدة كأمس الذاهب - فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون - وعاش ابن العلقمي بعد الكائنة ثلاثة أشهر، وهلك

وقال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية (13/  192): العلقمي المشؤم على نفسه، وعلى أهل بغداد، الذي لم يعصم المستعصم في وزارته، فإنه لم يكن وزير صدق ولا مرضي الطريقة، فإنه هو الذي أعان على المسلمين في قضية هولاكو وجنوده قبحه الله وإياهم


وقال أيضا (13/  235): كان الوزير ابن العلقمي قبل هذه الحادثة يجتهد في صرف الجيوش وإسقاط اسمهم من الديوان، فكانت العساكر في آخر أيام المستنصر قريبا من مائة ألف مقاتل، منهم من الأمراء من هو كالملوك الأكابر الأكاسر، فلم يزل يجتهد في تقليلهم إلى أن لم يبق سوى عشرة آلاف، ثم كاتب التتار وأطمعهم في أخذ البلاد، وسهل عليهم ذلك، وحكى لهم حقيقة الحال، وكشف لهم ضعف الرجال، وذلك كله طمعا منه أن يزيل السنة بالكلية، وأن يظهر البدعة الرافضة, وأن يقيم خليفة من الفاطميين، وأن يبيد العلماء والمفتيين، والله غالب على أمره، وقد رد كيده في نحره، وأذله بعد العزة القعساء، وجعله حوشكاشا للتتار بعد ما كان وزيرا للخلفاء، واكتسب إثم من قتل ببغداد من الرجال والنساء والأطفال، فالحكم لله العلي الكبير رب الأرض والسماء.


وقال أيضا: (13/  236): أراد الوزير ابن العلقمي قبحه الله ولعنه أن يعطل المساجد والمدارس والربط ببغداد ويستمر بالمشاهد ومحال الرفض، وأن يبني للرافضة مدرسة هائلة ينشرون علمهم وعلمهم بها وعليها، فلم يقدره الله تعالى على ذلك، بل أزال نعمته عنه وقصف عمره بعد شهور يسيرة من هذه الحادثة، وأتبعه بولده فاجتمعا والله أعلم بالدرك الأسفل من النار


وقال أيضا : (13/  237): كان عنده فضيلة في الإنشاء, ولديه فضيلة في الأدب، ولكنه كان شيعيا جلدا, رافضيا خبيثا، فمات جهدا وغما وحزنا وندما، إلى حيث ألقت رحلها أم قشعم، فولي بعده الوزارة ولده عز الدين بن الفضل محمد، فألحقه الله بأبيه في بقية هذا العام، ولله الحمد والمنة.


وقال أيضا البداية والنهاية (13/  246):  قد حصل له من التعظيم والوجاهة في أيام المستعصم ما لم يحصل لغيره من الوزراء، ثم مالأ على الإسلام وأهله الكفار هولاكو خان، حتى فعل ما فعل بالإسلام وأهله مما تقدم ذكره، ثم حصل له بعد ذلك من الإهانة والذل على أيدي التتار الذين مالأهم وزال عنه ستر الله، وذاق الخزي في الحياة الدنيا، ولعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى
وقد رأته امرأة وهو في الذل والهوان وهو راكب في أيام التتار برذونا وهو مرسم عليه، وسائق يسوق به ويضرب فرسه، فوقفت إلى جانبه وقالت له: يا بن العلقمي هكذا كان بنو العباس يعاملونك؟ , فوقعت كلمتها في قلبه وانقطع في داره إلى أن مات كمدا وغبينة وضيقا ، وقلة وذلة، في مستهل جمادى الآخرة  من هذه السنة، وله من العمر ثلاث وستون سنة، ودفن في قبور الروافض، وقد سمع بأذنيه، ورأى بعينيه من الإهانة من التتار والمسلمين ما لا يحد ولا يوصف,  وتولى بعده ولده الخبيث الوزارة، ثم أخذه الله أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة سريعا


قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [ترجمة هذا اللعين في : سير أعلام النبلاء 23/  361 , الفخري في الآداب السلطانية: 236 - 237، جامع التواريخ لرشيد الدين فضل الله الهمداني المجلد 2 ج 1 ص 262 , دول الإسلام 2 / 122، العبر 5 / 225، الوافي بالوفيات: 1 / 184 - 186 الترجمة 114، فوات الوفيات: 3 / 252 - 255 الترجمة 415، البداية والنهاية: 13 / 212 ، شذرات الذهب: 5 / 272 ]

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشائق. واصل, بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

12- [ نظم ترتيب حروف المحكم لابن سيده ]


محمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن ابن أحمد بن هبة الله ابن قرناص الخزاعي الحموي ناصر الدين أبو عبد الله


من نظمه في ترتيب حروف كتاب المحكم في اللغة لابن سيده : [الطويل] 


 (عَلَيْك حروفاً هن غير غوامض ... قيود كتاب جلّ شَأْنًا ضوابطه)


(صِرَاط سوى زل طَالب دحضه ... تزيد ظهوراً إِذْ تناءت روابطه)


(لذلكم نلتذ فوزا بمحكم ... مُصَنفه أَيْضا يفوز وضابطه)




المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 158]


قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [المحكم لابن سيده وهو علي بن أحمد بن سيده اللغوي النحوي الأندلسي أبو الحسن الضرير , يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط   ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

13-  [ حلم ملك ]




الكامل ابن العادل, محمد بن محمد بن أيوب ابن شادي بن مروان,  السلطان الملك الكامل ناصر الدين أبو المعالي وأبو المظفر ابن السلطان الملك العادل أبي بكر


من حلم الكامل ما حكاه صاحب كتاب:  الإشعار بما للملوك من النوادر والأشعار 


فإنه حكى أن بعض خواصه كان قد صار بحيث يبدو من فلتات لسانه كلمات فيها غلظة في حق الملك الكامل, ودام على ذلك إلى أن مات ذلك الشخص, فلما مات قال لبعض ثقاته: امض إليه بسرعة, وائتني بما في كمرانه, وأتي بشيء مثل الذرور, فأحضر الطبيب, وقال بمحضر من خواصه: ما هذا ؟ , فقال: سم , فقال لأصحابه: لهذا مع هذا الشخص ثلاث سنين, يترقب أن يجعل منه, وأنا أعلم به, وما أحببت أن أفضحه 


المصدر: الوافي بالوفيات (1/  159)

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [ كتاب الإشعار بما للملوك من النوادر والأشعار ذكره الصفدي في الوافي بالوفيات (22/  260) ضمن مصنفات الصاحب كمال الدين عمر بن أحمد بن الهوازني العقيلي الحلبي المعروف بابن العديم, وذكر صاحب كشف الظنون  (1/  81) عنوانه فقط غير منسوب لأحد , فليستفد


والملك الكامل رحمه الله , قال الذهبي في السير (22/  127):  الكامل محمد ابن الملك العادل بن أيوب , السلطان الكبير، الملك الكامل، ناصر الدنيا والدين، أبو المعالي، وأبو المظفر محمد ابن الملك العادل أبي بكر بن أيوب صاحب مصر والشام وميافارقين وآمد وخلاط والحجاز واليمن وغير ذلك, .....قال ابن مسدي: كان محبا في الحديث وأهله، حريصا على حفظه ونقله، وللعلم عنده سوق قائمة على سوق، خرج له الشيخ أبو القاسم ابن الصفراوي أربعين حديثا سمعها منه جماعة, وحكى عنه مكرم الكاتب: أن أباه استجاز له السلفي, وقال ابن مسدي: وقفت أنا على ذلك، وأجاز لي ولابني.
ترجمته في : سير أعلام النبلاء 22/  127,  وذيل الروضتين: 166، ووفيات الأعيان: 5 / 79 ، والعبر: 5 / 144، والوافي بالوفيات 1 / 193 ، والبداية والنهاية: 13 / 149، وشذرات الذهب: 5 / 171  ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

14- [ ملك يصلح الشعر]


قال الأمير سيف الدين ابن اللمطي:
 كتب بعض المغاربة إلى الملك الكامل رقعة في ورقة بيضاء , إن قرئت في ضوء السراج كانت فضية , وإن قرئت في الشمس كانت ذهبية , وإن قرئت في الظل كانت حبرا أسود 


فيها هذه الأبيات: [المتقارب]


(لئن صدني البحر عن موطني ... وعيني بأشواقها ساهره)
(فقد زخرف الله لي مكة ... بأنوار كعبته الزاهره)
(وزخرف لي بالنبي يثربا ... وبالملك الكامل القاهره)

قال الأمير سيف الدين ابن اللمطي:  فقال الملك الكامل:  قل : 
(وطيب لي بالنبي طيبة ... وبالملك الكامل القاهره)


المصدر:  [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 161]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [ رحم الله الملك الكامل , ما أكمل وألطف استدراكه على الشاعر , لاسيما وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه : أمرت بقرية تأكل القرى، يقولون: يثرب، وهي المدينة، تنفي الناس، كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد ".أخرجه البخاري (4 / 69 - 70) ومسلم (9 / 154) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري (4 / 87): قوله : يقولون يثرب وهي المدينة أي: إن بعض المنافقين يسميها يثرب , واسمها الذي يليق بها المدينة , وفهم بعض العلماء من هذا كراهة تسمية المدينة يثرب , وقالوا : ما وقع في القرآن إنما هو حكاية عن قول غير المؤمنين , وروى أحمد من حديث البراء بن عازب رفعه : من سمى المدينة يثرب فليستغفر الله هي طابة هي طابة , وروى عمر بن شبة من حديث أبي أيوب : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يقال للمدينة يثرب 
ولهذا قال عيسى بن دينار من المالكية : من سمى المدينة يثرب كتبت عليه خطيئة , قال:  وسبب هذه الكراهة لأن يثرب إما من التثريب الذي هو التوبيخ والملامة , أو من الثرب وهو الفساد , وكلاهما مستقبح , وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب الاسم الحسن , ويكره الاسم القبيح , وذكر أبو إسحاق الزجاج في مختصره , وأبو عبيد البكري في معجم ما استعجم أنها سميت يثرب باسم يثرب بن قانية بن مهلايل بن عيل بن عيص بن إرم بن سام بن نوح لأنه أول من سكنها بعد العرب .انتهى
قلت : [ أبو يعلى]: حديث (من سمى المدينة يثرب؛ فليستغفر الله عز وجل، هي طابة، هي طابة) قال العلامة الالباني في الضعيفة 4607: 
ضعيف, أخرجه أحمد (4/ 285) ، وأبو يعلى (96/ 2 - المصورة الثانية) عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء مرفوعاً, سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة (10 / 122): قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف؛ يزيد هذا هو الهاشمي مولاهم الكوفي؛ قال الحافظ:"ضعيف، كبر فتغير، صار يتلقن".]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

15- [ قارئ لا يلحن ]


الحافظ شمس الدين ابن جعوان محمد بن محمد بن عباس بن أبي بكر بن جعوان بن عبد الله الحافظ شمس الدين أبو عبد الله الأنصاري الدمشقي الشافعي النحوي أحد الأئمة 


قرأ المسند على ابن علان قراءة لم يسمع الناس مثلها في الفصاحة والصحة , وحضره جماعة من الأئمة فما أمكنهم أن يأخذوا عليه لحنة واحدة 


ومات في عنفوان الشبيبة سنة اثنتين وثمانين وست مائة 


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 164]



قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [ أسمعتم , المسند كله , والأئمة حاضرون شاهدون ,  وأحدنا اليوم يتعانى أن يقرأ صفحة واحدة  بلا لحن ولا تحريف من كتاب عصري ليس فيه غريب  , فتراه يجهد نفسه جهادا, فإن فعل ظن أنه قد فعل شيئا , فاللهم سترك وعفوك ثم فضلك  علينا ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

16- [عاصمة سنية من قاصمة رافضية]

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله:
ظن قوم أَن فِي بَعثه عليا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام ليقْرَأ " بَرَاءَة " نقضا   لأبي بكر، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا أجْرى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْعَرَب فِي نقض العهود على عَادَتهَا، فَكَانَ لَا يتَوَلَّى ذَلِك على الْقَبِيلَة إِلَّا سيدهم أَو رجل من رهطه دينا، كأخ، أَو عَم، أَو ابْن عَم. 
وَقد كَانَ للْعَرَب أَن يَقُولُوا: إِذا تَلا عَلَيْهِم نقض العهود من لَيْسَ من رَهْط رَسُول الله: هَذَا خلاف مَا نعرفه، فأزاح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْعلَّة بِمَا فعل
 وَمِمَّا يزِيل الْإِشْكَال أَن أَبَا بكر كَانَ الإِمَام فِي تِلْكَ الْحجَّة، فَكَانَ عَليّ يأتم، وَأَبُو بكر الْخَطِيب وَعلي يسمع


[كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 22]


قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [ لعل الصواب في الموضع الأول : نقصا , بالصاد 
والموضع الثاني صوابه : رهطه دينة أو دنيا , قال في لسان العرب (7 / 305): يقال: هم رهطه دنية , وقال أيضا  (14 / 273): قالوا: هو ابن عمي دنية، ودنيا، منون، ودنيا، غير منون، ودنيا، مقصور إذا كان ابن عمه لحا ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

17- [ الشعر لا يُورث ]

الشيخ بدر الدين ابن مالك , محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن مالك الإمام البليغ النحوي بدر الدين ابن الإمام العلامة جمال الدين الطائي الجياني ثم الدمشقي
كان إماما في مواد النظم من العروض والنحو والمعاني والبيان والبديع , ولم يقدر على نظم بيت واحد 


ولقد حضرت إليه رقعة من صاحبه فيها نظم أراد أن يجيبه عنها بنظم , فجلس في بيته من بكرة إلى صلاة العصر ولم يقدر على بيت واحد , حتى استعان بجار له في المدرسة على الجواب بعد ما حكى ذلك لجاره 


 وقيل لي : أنه أملى على قول أبي جلنك : [الكامل] 


والبان تحسبه سنانيرا رأت ... قاضي القضاة فنفشت أذنابها


كراسة , وتكلم على ما في هذا البيت من علوم البلاغة , سبحان الله العظيم , ووالده كان ينظم العلوم في الأراجيز ويدرج المسائل الكثيرة في الألفاظ القليلة , وهذا دليل القدرة على النظم 


المصدر: [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 165]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما : [ هو المعروف بأبن الناظم , له شرح مشهور على ألفية والده النحوية , يمكنكم تحميله من هذا الرابط , وكتاب المصباح في علم البلاغة يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

18- [إحصاء دقيق في مجلس علم ]

قيل : إنه  [ أي بدر الدين ] حضر مجلس الشيخ شمس الدين الأيكي , وكان يعرف  " الكشاف  " معرفة مليحة , فقعد لا يتكلم , والأيكي يذكر درسه إلى أن أطال الكلام , فقال له : يا شيخ بدر الدين لأي شيء ما تتكلم ؟ , فقال : ما أقول ؟ , ومن وقت تكلمت فيه إلى الآن عددت عليك إحدى وثلاثين لحنة , أو كما قيل


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 166]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما : [ الأيكي , أبو المعالي محمد بن أبي بكر بن محمد الفارسي الأيكي , قال ابن كثير : كان أحد الفضلاء حلالين المشكلات ومفسرين المعضلات, لا سيما في علم الأصلين والمنطق وعلم الأوائل , توفي في دمشق في شهر رمضان سنة سبع بتقديم السين وتسعين وستمائة [697] ,  والأيكي بهمزة مفتوحة , وكان القاضي جلال الدين القزويني يقول:  الإيكي بكسر الهمزة ثم ياء مثناة من تحت بعدها كاف ثم ياء النسب.
ترجمته في : حسن المحاضرة 1: 314، النعيمي: الدارس 2: 160، 161، ابن العماد: شذرات الذهب 5: 439 معجم المؤلفين 9/  118 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

19- [ جواب سني على اعتراض رافضي ] 

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله: 
اعْترض على هَذَا الحَدِيث بعض الرافضة , فَقَالَ: لَا يَخْلُو أَن يكون هَؤُلَاءِ كفَّارًا أَو مُسلمين, فَإِن كَانُوا كفَّارًا فَكيف قَالَ: لأقاتلن من فرق بَين الصَّلَاة وَالزَّكَاة، فَجعل عِلّة قِتَالهمْ ترك الزَّكَاة , لَا الْكفْر؟ 
ثمَّ كَيفَ يشكل قتال الْكفَّار على عمر؟ , وَإِن كَانُوا مُسلمين فَكيف اسْتحلَّ قَتلهمْ ، وَسبي ذَرَارِيهمْ؟ كَيفَ 
قَالَ: لَو مَنَعُونِي عنَاقًا - أَو عقَالًا - والعناق والعقال لَا يؤخذان فِي الزَّكَاة؟ 
ثمَّ كَيفَ يَقُول عمر: رَأَيْت الله قد شرح صدر أبي بكر لِلْقِتَالِ، فَعرفت أَنه الْحق، وَظَاهر هَذَا أَنه وَافقه بِلَا دَلِيل؟


وَالْجَوَاب: أَن أهل الرِّدَّة فِي زمن أبي بكر انقسموا فرْقَتَيْن, ففرقه عَادَتْ إِلَى الْكفْر، وهم المذكورون فِي قَوْله: وَكفر من كفر من الْعَرَب. 
وَفرْقَة فرقت بَين الصَّلَاة وَالزَّكَاة، فأقرت بِالصَّلَاةِ دون الزَّكَاة، فَهَؤُلَاءِ بغاة، غير أَنهم لم يسموا بذلك لدخولهم فِي فريق الْمُرْتَدين، فأضيف الِاسْم إِلَى الرِّدَّة لكَونهَا أعظم الْأَمريْنِ.
وأرخ مبدأ قتال الْبُغَاة بأيام عَليّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، إِذْ كَانُوا فِي زَمَانه منفردين , لم يختلطوا بالمشركين, وَإِنَّمَا سميناهم بغاة لقرب الْعَهْد وجهلهم بِأَمْر الشَّرْع، بِخِلَاف مَا لَو سعت الْيَوْم طَائِفَة تجحد الزَّكَاة، فَإِنَّمَا نسميها كَافِرَة لَا باغية؛ لِأَن وجوب الزَّكَاة قد استفاض. 
وَفِي أَحْوَال أُولَئِكَ الْبُغَاة وَقعت الشُّبْهَة لعمر، فراجع أَبَا بكر تعلقا بِظَاهِر لفظ الرَّسُول قبل أَن يتَأَمَّل الْمَعْنى, فَقَالَ أَبُو بكر: إِن الزَّكَاة حق المَال، يُفَسر لَهُ قَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: " إِلَّا بِحقِّهِ " , فَبَان الدَّلِيل لعمر، فَوَافَقَ لذَلِك , لَا بالتقليد، وَهُوَ المُرَاد بقوله: فَمَا هُوَ إِلَّا أَن رَأَيْت الله شرح صدرأبي بكر لِلْقِتَالِ: أَي فهمه مَا يُوجب عَلَيْهِ أَن يُقَاتل.


وَأما مَا جرى على أُولَئِكَ من السَّبي، فَأمر رَأَتْهُ الصَّحَابَة من بَاب الِاجْتِهَاد فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت، واستولد عَليّ جَارِيَة من سبي بني حنيفَة , فَولدت لَهُ مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ, ثمَّ لم ينقرض ذَلِك الْعَهْد حَتَّى تغير اجْتِهَاد الصَّحَابَة , فاتفقوا على أَن الْمُرْتَد لَا يسبى.

المصدر : [كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 27]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما: [ الحديث المذكور هو حديث ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه  مرفوعا: " لما توفّي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، واستخلف أَبُو بكر، وَكفر من كفر من الْعَرَب، قَالَ عمر لأبي بكر: كَيفَ تقَاتل النَّاس وَقد قَالَ رَسُول الله: " أمرت أَن أقَاتل النَّاس حَتَّى يَقُولُوا: لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله، فَمن قَالَ لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله، عصم مني مَاله وَنَفسه إِلَّا بِحقِّهِ، وحسابه على الله " فَقَالَ أَبُو بكر: وَالله لأقاتلن من فرق بَين الصَّلَاة وَالزَّكَاة؛ فَإِن الزَّكَاة حق المَال، وَالله لَو مَنَعُونِي عنَاقًا كَانُوا يؤدونها إِلَى رَسُول الله لقاتلتهم على منعهَا. وَفِي لفظ آخر: عقَالًا كَانُوا يؤدونه. فَقَالَ عمر: فو الله مَا هُوَ إِلَّا أَن شرح الله صدر أبي بكر لِلْقِتَالِ، فَعرفت أَنه الْحق.
, وهو في الصحيحين [خ1400 م 20]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

20- [ نصيحة وفراسة ] 

النصيبي القوصي ,  محمد بن محمد بن عيسى ابن نحام بن نجدة بن معتوق الشيباني النصيبي ثم القوصي , الأديب , الشاعر , الفاضل , المحدث 


 قال : لما جئت إلى قوص وجدت بها الشيخ تقي الدين , والشيخ جلال الدين الدشنائي 


ترددت إليهما . فقال لي كل منهما كلاما انتفعت به 


فأما الشيخ تقي الدين فقال لي : أنت رجل فاضل , والسعيد من تموت سيئاته بموته , لا تَهْجُ أحدا , فما هجوت أحدا 


وأما الشيخ جلال الدين فقال لي : أنت رجل فاضل , ومن أهل الحديث , ومع ذلك فأشاهد عليك شيئا ما هو ببعيد أن يكون في عقيدتك شيء , وكنت متشيعا , فتبت من ذلك 


المصدر: [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 201]



قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما : [الشيخ تقي الدين هو الإمام العامل الحافظ العلم  تقي الدين ابن دقيق العيد المصري  رحمه الله صاحب الإلمام والإمام في الأحاديث الأحكام 
و الدشنائي, هو الشيخ  جلال الدين أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الكندي الدشنائي، ، يعرف بابن بنت الجميزي ، انتهت إليه الرياسة في الفتوى والتدريس بقوص , وتوفي بهاسنة ( 677 هـ ) ترجمته في الوافي بالوفيات (7/  36) والأعلام للزركلي (1/  147)] ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

21- [أموال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم]

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله  :
اعْلَم أَن الْأَمْوَال الَّتِي أفاءها الله على رَسُوله كفدك، وأموال بني النَّضِير، كَانَ يَأْخُذ مِنْهَا نَفَقَته وَنَفَقَة أَهله، وَيصرف الْبَاقِي فِي مصَالح الْمُسلمين، وَقد قَالَ فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة: " لَا تقتسم ورثتي دِينَارا، وَمَا تركت بعد نَفَقَة نسَائِي وَمؤنَة عَامِلِي فَهُوَ صَدَقَة ". 
وَ كَانَ سُفْيَان ابْن عُيَيْنَة يَقُول: أَزوَاج رَسُول الله فِي معنى المتعبدات لِأَنَّهُ لَا يجوز لَهُنَّ النِّكَاح أبدا، فجرت عَلَيْهِنَّ النَّفَقَة، وَتركت حجرهن لَهُنَّ يسكنهَا، وَأَرَادَ بمؤنة عَامله من يَلِي بعده، فظنت فَاطِمَة وَالْعَبَّاس أَن ذَلِك مِمَّا يقسم. قَالَ: فَلَمَّا قَالَ أَبُو بكر: سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول: " لَا نورث، مَا تركنَا صَدَقَة " انْقَطع الْكَلَام.
ثمَّ اخْتصم عَليّ وَالْعَبَّاس فِيمَا جعل إِلَيْهِمَا من صدقته بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَهِي أَمْوَال بني النَّضِير، فَإِنَّهَا كَانَت قَرِيبا من الْمَدِينَة. قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد السجسْتانِي: وَإِنَّمَا اخْتَصمَا فِي قسمتهَا، وسألا عمر أَن يقسمها بَينهمَا نِصْفَيْنِ ليستبد كل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا بولايته، فَلم ير عمر أَن يُوقع الْقِسْمَة على الصَّدَقَة، وَلم يطلبا قسمتهَا ليتملكا ذَلِك. وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذكره أَبُو دَاوُد فِي غَايَة الْحسن. وَإِنَّمَا طلبا الْقِسْمَة لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يشق على كل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا أَلا يعْمل عملا فِي تِلْكَ الْأَمْوَال حَتَّى يسْتَأْذن صَاحبه.


المصدر : [كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 29]



قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما : [ وجدت في العقد الفريد  قصة تزيد  الأمر توضيحا  قال (5/  182): لما ولي عمر بن عبد العزيز قال: إن فدك كانت مما أفاه الله على رسوله , فسألتها فاطمة رسول الله، فقال لها: ما لك أن تسأليني، ولا لي أن أعطيك! , فكان رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم يصنع فيها حيث أمره الله، ثم أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان، كانوا يضعونها المواضع التي وضعها رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، ثم ولي معاوية فأقطعها مروان، ووهبها مروان لعبد الملك وعبد العزيز، فقسمناها بيننا أثلاثا: أنا والوليد وسليمان؛ فلما ولي الوليد سألته نصيبه فوهبه لي، وما كان لي مال أحبّ إلي منها؛ وأنا أشهدكم أني قد رددتها إلى ما كانت عليه على عهد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم.


وللحافظ  أبي إسماعيل حماد بن إسحاق بن إسماعيل بن حماد بن زيد بن درهم الأزدي البغدادي المالكي المتوفى 267هـ كتاب : تركة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والسبل التي وجهها فيها , يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط  ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

22- [ سخرية من قصة لا تصدق ]

قال [النصيبي القوصي ] كنت مرة عند عز الدين البصراوي الحاجب بقوص, فحضر الشيخ على الحريري, وحكى أنه رأى درة تقرأ سورة يس, فقلت: وكان غراب يقرأ سورة السجدة, فإذا جاء عند آية السجدة سجد, ويقول: سجد لك سوادي, واطمأن بك فؤادي 


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 201]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما : [ القصة أوردها أيضا الدميري في حياة الحيوان 1 / 468 قال:حكى الشيخ كمال الدين جعفر الأدفوي في كتابه الطالع السعيد في ترجمة محمد بن محمد النصيبي القوصي , فذكرها...

ومن باب هذه الحكاية ما نقله ياقوت الحموي في معجم الأدباء (4 / 1718): قال غرس النعمة: حدثني أبي قال، حدثني جدي قال: 

كان أبو القاسم الجهني القاضي, وأظنه من أهل البصرة , وتقلّد الحسبة بها , ومنها عرف أبا محمد المهلبي , وصحبه- يشتمل على آداب يتميز بها، إلا أنه كان فاحش الكذب، يورد من الحكايات ما لا يعلق بقبول , ولا يدخل في معقول، وكان أبو محمد قد ألف ذلك منه، وقد سلك مسلك الاحتمال
وكنا لا نخلو عند حديثه من التعجّب والاستطراف والاستبعاد، وكان ذلك لا يزيده إلا إغراقا في قوله , وتماديا في فعله, فلما كان في بعض الأيام جرى حديث النعنع , وإلى أيّ حدّ يطول، فقال الجهني: في البلد الفلاني نعنع يتشجّر حتى يعمل من خشبه السلاليم
فاغتاظ أبو الفرج الأصبهاني من ذاك وقال: نعم عجائب الدنيا كثيرة، ولا يدفع مثل هذا، وليس بمستبدع، وعندي ما هو أعجب من هذا وأغرب، وهو زوج حمام راعبيّ , يبيض في نيّف وعشرين يوما بيضتين، فأنتزعهما من تحته وأضع مكانهما صنجة مائة وصنجة خمسين، فإذا انتهى مدة الحضان تفقست الصنجتان عن طست وإبريق , أو سطل وكرنيب
فعمّنا الضحك، وفطن الجهنّي لما قصده أبو الفرج من الطنز، وانقبض عن كثير مما كان يحكيه ويتسمّح فيه، وإن لم يخل في الأيام من الشيء بعد الشيء منه

تفسير:  الدرة: بضم الدال المهملة الببغاء , والراعبي قال تاج العروس (2 / 507): حمام راعبي: شديد الصوت قويه في تطريبه يروع بصوت أو يملأ به مجاريه، وحمام له تطريب وترعيب: هدير شديد

والوَزِير المُهَلَّبي هو الحسن بن محمد بن عبد الله بن هارون، من ولد المهلب بن أبي صفرة الأزدي، أبو محمد: من كبار الوزراء، الأدباء الشعراء. اتصل بمعز الدولة بن بويه, توفي سنة 352 هـ / ترجمته في الأعلام للزركلي (2 / 213) .]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

23- [ التحذير من أمراض من الشفا ]

الشيخ ركن الدين ابن القوبع , محمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن ابن يوسف التونسي, الشيخ الإمام العلامة المحقق البارع, المتقن المفنن, جامع أشتات الفضائل ركن الدين أبو عبد الله الجعفري المالكي التونسي


وكان يدرس في المدرسة المنكتمرية بالقاهرة, ويدرس الطب بالبيمارستان المنصوري, وينام أول الليل , ثم يستفيق وقد أخذ راحة , ويتناول كتاب الشفاء لابن سينا ينظر فيه , لا يكاد يخل بذلك 
قال الشيخ فتح الدين : قلت له يوما : يا شيخ ركن الدين إلى متى تنظر في هذا الكتاب ؟ , فقال: إنما أريد أن اهتدي 


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 189]

قلت غفر الله لي ولوالدي ورحمهما : [ هذا الرجل حصل له ما حصل للغزالي غفر الله له , فقد قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (10 / 552):  أنكر أئمة الدين على " أبي حامد " هذا في كتبه, وقالوا: مرضه " الشفاء " يعني شفاء ابن سينا في الفلسفة


وقال في مجموع الفتاوى (9 / 253):  أنشد ابن القشيري في الرد على " الشفاء " لابن سينا: 


قطعنا الأخوة من معشر 
                           بهم مرض من كتاب الشفا 
وكم قلت: يا قوم أنتم على 
                           شفا جرف من كتاب الشفا 
فلما استهانوا بتنبيهنا 
                            رجعنا إلى الله حتى كفى 
فماتوا على دين رسطاطالس 
                        وعشنا على ملة المصطفى


ومؤلف الشفا قال فيه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في السير (17 / 535): هو رأس الفلاسفة الإسلامية، لم يأت بعد الفارابي مثله، فالحمد لله على الإسلام والسنة,  وله كتاب (الشفاء) ، وغيره، وأشياء لا تحتمل، وقد كفره الغزالي في كتاب (المنقذ من الضلال) ، وكفر الفارابي اهـ 


تفسير وبيان:  القوبع : طائر , صورته هنا 
توفي ابن القوبع سنة  738 هـ , ترجمته في : بغية الوعاة 97 , والدرر الكامنة 4: 181 - 184 , الأعلام للزركلي 7 / 35]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

24- [فأل من كتاب] 


مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد بن الْخَلِيل بن سَعَادَة بن جَعْفَر بن عِيسَى قَاضِي الْقُضَاة,  ذُو الْفُنُون شهَاب الدّين أَبُو عبد الله بن قَاضِي الْقُضَاة شمس الدّين الخويي الشَّافِعِي / ت 693 هـ


حكى الشهَاب مَحْمُود الْحلَبِي قَالَ: حججْت أَنا وإياه، فَلَمَّا كُنَّا بالموقف ذكرنَا حَدِيث " من ذَكرنِي فِي نَفسه "، فَقَالَ ابْن الخويي: لَيْت شعري هَل ذكرنَا بالملأ الْأَعْلَى, وَإِذا بمنادٍ على كتاب لَا نَدْرِي مَا هُوَ, فَقلت للخويي: نَنْظُر فِي هَذَا الْكتاب، ونأخذ مِنْهُ فألاً، فَإِذا أول الصفحة الْيُمْنَى من شعر ابْن الفارض: 


 لَك الْبشَارَة فاخلع مَا عَلَيْك فقد 
ذكرّت َثم على مَا فِيك من عوج

فَخلع الخويي ثِيَاب إِحْرَامه، وَدفعهَا إِلَى الرجل الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَه الْكتاب، وسر سُرُورًا عَظِيما.


المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 24]



قلت رحم الله والدي : [ الخُوَيّى, قال السمعاني : بضم الخاء المنقوطة وفتح الواو وتشديد الياء المنقوطة باثنتين من تحتها ، هذه النسبة إلى خوىّ وهي إحدى بلاد آذربيجان، خرج منها جماعة من القدماء، والناس يفتحون الخاء ويخففونها 
وشمس الدين الخويي هذا هو ناظم كفاية المتحفظ في اللغة , يمكنكم تحميله مخطوطا من هنا , ومكتوبا هنا 
ذكر الزركلي الأعلام (5 / 324) ضمن مؤلفاته: " مشيخة " على حروف المعجم اشتملت على 236 شيخا، قال: وله نحو 300 شيخ لم يذكروا في هذا المعجم , وقال أيضا : قرأت في كتاب " مشيخة " مخطوط، أنه انتقل من قضاء القدس إلى مصر بسبب ورود التتار إلى بلاد الشام، فولي قضاء البهنسا والمحلة، ثم انتقل إلى قضاء حلب فالديار المصرية، فالشام " , وانفردت هذه المشيخة بالتعريف به بـ: ابن سعادة الخويي المهلبي " 
ترجمته في:  فوات الوفيات 2: 182. والبداية والنهاية 13: 331 وبغية الوعاة 10 والدارس 1: 237 , الأعلام للزركلي 5 / 324 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

25- [ الخال في لغة العرب]

قالَ ابْن دحْيَة فِي المطرب من أشعار أهل الْمغرب: 
قَالَ اللغويون: الْخَال يَأْتِي على اثْنَي عشر معنى: 
1- الْخَال: أَخُو الْأُم، 2- الْخَال: مَوضِع، 3- وَالْخَال: من الزَّمَان الْمَاضِي، 4- وَالْخَال: اللِّوَاء، 5- وَالْخَال: الْخُيَلَاء، 6- وَالْخَال: الشامة، 7- والخالي: العزب - وَيُقَال الْمُنْفَرد - , 8- والخالي : قَاطع الْخَلَاء، 9- وَالْخَال :الجبان، 10- وَالْخَال: ضرب من البرود،11-  وَالْخَال: السَّحَاب، 12- وَسيف خالٍ : أَي قَاطع. 


وَقد نظم ذَلِك الْفَقِيه الْأُسْتَاذ النَّحْوِيّ الْكَبِير أَبُو عبد الله مُحَمَّد بن هِشَام اللَّخْمِيّ السبتي فَقَالَ: 


أقوم لخالي وَهُوَ يَوْمًا بِذِي خالِ
تروح وتغدو فِي برودٍ من الخالِ
أما ظَفرت كفّاك فِي الْعَصْر الْخَالِي
بربة خالٍ لَا يزن بهَا الْخَالِي
تمر كمر الْخَال يرتج ردفها
إِلَى منزلٍ بالخال خلوٍ من الخالِ
أَقَامَت لأهل الْخَال خالاً فكلهم
يؤم إِلَيْهَا من صحيحٍ وَمن خالِ 


المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 49]

قلت رحم الله والدي :  [ المطرب من أشعار أهل الْمغرب للحافظ أبي الخطاب عمر بن حسن بن دحية الكلبي الأندلسي /ت 633 هـ , يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط 
اللَّخْمي: أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن هشام بن خلف اللخمي السبتي من كتبه : المدخل إلى تقويم اللسان وتعليم البيان / رابط لتحميله /  , وشرح مقصورة ابن دريد - / رابط لتحميله / , وغير ذلك. توفي سنة 577 هـ, ترجمته في: التكملة لابن الأبار 1: 370 وبغية الوعاة 1: 48  , الأعلام للزركلي (5 / 318)]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

26- [ العلم والتعلم من المهد إلى اللحد ]

مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد أَبُو الريحان الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ّ البيروني , وَمَعْنَاهَا بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ : البراني، لِأَن مقَامه بخوارزم كَانَ قَلِيلا، وهم يسمون الْغَرِيب بِهَذَا الِاسْم , فَلَمَّا طَالَتْ غربته عَنْهُم صَار غَرِيبا.
كَانَ جليل الْمِقْدَار، خصيصاً عِنْد الْمُلُوك، مكباً على تَحْصِيل الْعُلُوم، منصباً على التصنيف، لَا يكَاد يُفَارق يَده الْقَلَم، وعينه النّظر، وَقَلبه الْفِكر.


دخل عَلَيْهِ بعض أَصْحَابه، وَهُوَ يجود بِنَفسِهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ فِي تِلْكَ الْحَال: كَيفَ قلت لي يَوْمًا حِسَاب الْجدَّات الْفَاسِدَة ؟ , فَقَالَ: أَفِي هَذِه الْحَال ؟ ,  قَالَ: يَا هَذَا، أوُدِّع الدُّنْيَا وَأَنا عَالم بهَا ، أَلَيْسَ خيرا من أَن أخليها وَأَنا جَاهِل بهَا ؟
قَالَ: فَذَكرتهَا لَهُ ، وَخرجت فَسمِعت الصريخَ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنا فِي الطَّرِيق.




المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 51]

[ رحم الله هؤلاء الناس وما أشد حبهم للعلم , وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : منهومان لا يشبعان طالب علم وطالب دنيا, حديث صحيح أخرجه ابن عدي عن أنس , والبزار عن ابن عباس م صحيح الجامع 6624
ولا زال عندنا في المغرب  الغريب يسمى : البراني ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

27- [ الحديث حديث ]

مُحَمَّد بن زيد بن مسلمة النَّحْوِيّ أَبُو الْحسن الْمَعْرُوف بِابْن أبي الشملين


قَالَ ياقوت: لَا أعرف من حَاله إِلَّا مَا قرأته فِي كتاب أدب الْمَرِيض والعائد لأبي شُجَاع البسطامي. قَالَ: كتب أَبُو مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن سمعون النَّرْسِي الْحَافِظ بِخَطِّهِ - وَأذن لنا فِي رِوَايَته عَنهُ: أَنبأَنَا مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن عبد الرَّحْمَن، أنشدنا أَبُو الْحسن مُحَمَّد بن زيد بن مسلمة النَّحْوِيّ، قَالَ: أنشدنا أَبُو عَليّ الْفَارِسِي والسيرافي، قَالَا: أنشدنا أَبُو بكر بن السراج، قَالَ :


عدنا أَبَا الْحسن بن الرُّومِي فِي مَرضه، فأنشدنا لنَفسِهِ:


(وَلَقَد سئمت مآربي ... فَكَأَن أطيبها خَبِيث)


(إِلَّا الحَدِيث فَإِنَّهُ ... مثل اسْمه أبدا حَدِيث)




المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 107]

قلت رحم الله والدي: [ كتاب المريض والعائد للبسطامى , وهو عمر بن أبى الحسن محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله البسطامى , ضياء الدين أبو شجاع البلخى , المحدث الصوفى توفى سنة 562 , ذكره في هدية العارفين (1 / 784) , وذكر له كتابا آخر هو : لقاطات المعقول 


- وابن الرومي قال الذهبي في السير 13 / 496: أبو الحسن علي بن العباس , شاعر زمانه مع البحتري، أبو الحسن علي بن العباس بن جريج، مولى آل المنصور, له النظم العجيب، والتوليد الغريب, رتب شعره الصولي, وكان رأسا في الهجاء، وفي المديح , اهـ


وسبب موته ذكره ابن خلكان في وفيات الأعيان (3 / 361) فقال :
كان سبب موته، رحمه الله تعالى، أن الوزير أبا الحسين القاسم بن عبيد الله بن سليمان بن وهب وزير الإمام المعتضد كان يخاف من هجوه وفلتات لسانه بالفحش، فدس عليه ابن فراس ، فأطعمه خشكنانجة مسمومة وهو في مجلسه، فلما أكلها أحس بالسم فقام، فقال له الوزير: إلى أين تذهب، فقال: إلى الموضع الذي بعثتني إليه، فقال له: سلم على والدي، فقال: ما طريقي على النار؛ وخرج من مجلسه , وأتى منزله وأقام أياماً ومات, وكان الطبيب يتردد إليه ويعالجه بالأدوية النافعة للسم، فزعم أنه غلط في بعض العقاقير


- قال إبراهيم بن محمد بن عرفة الأزدي المعروف بنفطويه: رأيت ابن الرومي يجود بنفسه , فقلت: ما حالك فأنشد:


غلط الطبيب علي غلطة موردٍ ... عجزت موارده عن الإصدار
والناس يلحون الطبيب وإنما ... غلط الطبيب إصابة المقدار 

- وقال أبو عثمان الناجم الشاعر: 
دخلت على ابن الرومي أعوده فوجدته يجود بنفسه، فلما قمت من عنده قال لي:

أبا عثمان أنت حميد قومك ... وجودك للعشيرة دون لومك
تزود من أخيك فما أراه ... يراك ولا تراه بعد يومك

- وفي القصة , بركة العلم وروايته وإن قلت  , فلولا رواية هذه الأبيات لما خلد اسم هذا النحوي في كتاب, وقد زاد ياقوت لما ترجم له (6 / 2534) والسيوطي في بغيته ناقل عنه : قرأت بخط هلال بن المحسن وقد عدد مشايخه الذين رآهم وقرأ عليهم فقال: وأبو الحسن محمد بن زيد بن مسلمة المعروف بأبي الشملين
الخشتنانكة : طعام فارسي ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

28- [ قصيدة في الصنائع والفنون]

مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن بن سِبَاع بن أبي بكر الْمصْرِيّ ثمَّ الدِّمَشْقِي أَبُو عبد الله شمس الدّين بن الصَّائِغ النَّحْوِيّ الأديب
وَلَيْسَ بِابْن الصَّائِغ الْمَشْهُور 


له قصيدة نَحْو الْألف بَيت فِي الصَّنَائِع والفنون.


المصدر: [بغية الوعاة 1/ 84]



قلت رحم الله والدي: [ القصيدة ذكرها صاحب كشف الظنون (2 / 1347) قال:  قصيدة في فنون شتى, في نحو ألفي بيت في الصنائع والفنون لشمس الدين محمد بن حسن بن الصائغ الدمشقي/ت722 هـ


ومن بابه كتاب : تخريج الدلالات السمعية على ما كان في عهد رسول الله من الحرف والصنائع والعمالات الشرعية لأبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن أحمد الخزاعي المتوفى 789هـ , صنفه للسلطان المتوكل على الله أبي فارس المريني /ت  786 هـ طبع في  دار الغرب الإسلامي 1985 إحسان عباس في مجلدين , وله طبعة أخرى في جزء واحد كبير , طبعت في المجلس الاعلى للشؤون الاسلامية لجنة احياء التراث الاسلامي مصر 1415 هـ تحقيق الشيخ أحمد محمد أبو سلامة 
وقد قال الزركلي في أعلامه (5 / 6): اطلع عبد الحي الكتاني على نسخة منه غير تامة، فأضاف إليها زيادات كثيرة ونسب الكتاب كله إليه، وسماه " التراتيب الإدارية - ط " في مجلدين، وعلمت أن ما فات الكتاني من كتاب الخزاعي هو نحو ربعه , ثم رأيت هذا الربع في إحدى خزائن تطوان الخاصة ,ونقلت عنه خزانة الرباط نسخة بالتصوير الشمسي . اهـ

وكذا كتاب : قاموس الصناعات الشامية ألفه علامة دمشق سعيد القاسمي، وأتمه ابنه جمال الدين القاسمي رحمهما الله , تناول فيه الحرف الموجودة في بلاد الشام فوصفها وصفا دقيقا , مبينا أصلها من الناحية الغوية والحضارية , ومرتبا لها على حروف المعجم , طبع في دار طلاس للدراسات والنشر, 1988 598 في صفحة, تحقيق ظافر القاسمي حفيد المؤلف, وقام العلامة الالباني رحمه الله بتخريج أحاديثه بمشاركة الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

استدراك : ابن الصائغ المشهور , لعله: محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن علي بن أبي الحسن الزمردي الشيخ شمس الدين بن الصائغ الحنفي النحوي، أخذ عن الشهاب بن المرحل وأبي حيان، له من التصانيف: شرح ألفية بن مالك قال السيوطي: في غاية الحسن والجمع والاختصار، مات في سنة 776

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

29 - [ لفظ الجلالة] 

الجلالة عَلَمٌ على ذاته تعالى, وهو أعرف المعارف 
وحكى ابن جني : أن سيبويه رُئِيَ بعد موته فقيل له: ما فعل الله بك ؟ فقال: خيرا، وذكر كرامة عظيمة، فقيل له: بم؟ فقال: لقولي: إن اسم الله أعرف المعارف 
وهو اسم جامع لمعاني الأسماء الحسنى كلها , وما سواه خاص بمعنى , فلذا يضاف الله لجميع الأسماء، فيقال: الرحمن من أسماء الله تعالى , وكذا الباقي ولا يضاف هو إلى شيء
وقيل: إنه الاسم الأعظم , وبه وقع الإعجاز , حيث لم يتسم به أحد , ولا يصح الدخول في الإسلام إلا به , وتكرر في القرآن ألفي مرة وخمسمائة وستين مرة , وقيل: ألفي مرة وثلاثمائة وستين، واختلف فيه هل هو مشتق أو مرتجل؟ , وعلى الأول فقيل: من أله يأله كعلم يعلم إذا تحير؛ لأن العقول تتحير في عظمته , وقيل غير ذلك

المصدر: [مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 11] 



قلت رحم الله والدي وغفر لهما: [ حقق القول في ذلك الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في بدائع الفوائد (1 / 22) فقال : فائدة: اسم الله والاشتقاق , زعم أبو القاسم السهيلي وشيخه ابن العربي: أن اسم الله غير مشتق , لأن الاشتقاق يستلزم مادة يشتق منها , واسمه تعالى قديم , والقديم لا مادة له , فيستحيل الإشتقاق , ولا ريب أنه إن أريد بالاشتقاق هذا المعنى وأنه مستمد من أصل آخر فهو باطل , ولكن الذين قالوا بالاشتقاق لم يريدوا هذا المعنى , ولا أَلَمَّ بقلوبهم , وإنما أرادوا أنه دال على صفة له تعالى , وهي الإلهية , كسائر أسمائه الحسنى ,كالعليم والقدير والغفور والرحيم والسميع والبصير , فإن هذه الأسماء مشتقة من مصادرها بلا ريب , وهي قديمة , والقديم لا مادة له , فما كان جوابكم عن هذه الأسماء فهو جواب القائلين باشتقاق اسم الله , ثم الجواب عن الجميع أننا لا نعني بالإشتقاق إلا أنها ملاقية لمصادرها في اللفظ والمعنى , لا أنها متولدة منها تولد الفرع من أصله , وتسمية النحاة للمصدر والمشتق منه أصلا وفرعا ليس معناه أن أحدهما تولد من الآخر , وإنما هو باعتبار أن أحدهما يتضمن الآخر وزيادة , وقول سيبويه إن الفعل أمثلة أخذت من لفظ أحداث الأسماء هو بهذا الإعتبار , لا أن العرب تكلموا بالأسماء أولا ثم اشتقوا منها الأفعال , فإن التخاطب بالأفعال ضروري كالتخاطب بالأسماء , لا فرق بينهما , فالإشتقاق هنا ليس هو اشتقاق مادي , وإنما هو اشتقاق تلازم , سمي المتضمِن بالكسر مشتقا , والمتضمَن بالفتح مشتقا منه , ولا محذور في اشتقاق أسماء الله تعالى بهذا المعنى. انتهى 


وقول السهيلي رحمه الله هو في كتابه [ نتائج الفكر في النحو ص: 41] ونصه : مسألة: وهي القول في الاسم الذي هو عبارة في الله عز وجل, قد تكلم الناس فيه قديماً وحديثاً، تكلموا في " الألف واللام " أهي للتعريف أم للتعظيم أم هي دالة على معنى آخر؟ أم هي (من) نفس الكلمة؟, وتكلموا في اشتقاقه أهو مشتق أم لا؟ , وإذا كان مشتقاً فمن أي شيء اشتق؟ , وكثر في ذلك نزاعهم وتباينت أقوالهم.
والذي نشير إليه من ذلك ونؤثره ما أختاره شيخنا - رضي الله عنه – وهو الإمام أبو بكر محمد بن العربي، قال: الذي اختاره من تلك الأقوال كلها هذا: أن الاسم غير مشتق من شيء، وأن الألف واللام من نفس الكلمة، إلا أن الهمزة وصلت لكثرة الاستعمال، على أنها (فيه) جاءت مقطوعة من القسم، (حكى سيبويه) : " أفالله لأفعلن "، وفي النداء نحو قولهم: " يا لله ", فهذا يقوي أنها من: نفس الكلمة ويدلك على أنه غير مشتق أنه سبق الأشياء التي زعموا أنه مشتق منها، لا نقول: إن اللفظ قديم، ولكنه متقدم على كل لفظ وعبارة, ويشهد بصحة ذلك قوله عزوجل: (هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا) ؟ فهذا نص في عدم المسمى، وتنبيه على عدم المادة المأخوذ منها الاسم, مع أنا إذا قلنا بالاشتقاق فيه تعارضت علينا الأقوال، فمن قائل يقول: من " إله " إذا عبد، فإله هو المعبود, ومن قائل يقول: من الوله، وهي الحيرة، يريد أن العقول, تحار في عظمته، وهمزة إله عند هؤلاء بدل من واو, ومن قائل يقول: إنه من " لاه " إذا علا, وسائر الأقوال قريبة من هذه، فإن لم تكن هي هي في الحقيقة، ولكل قول شاهد يطول ذكره، فإذا تعارضت الأقوال لم يكن بعضها أولى من بعض، فرجعنا الى القول الأول لما عضده من الدليل، والله الموفق إلى خير قيل . اهـ 


وقول ابن العربي لم أجده في كتابيه: العارضة , وأحكام القرآن, ولعله في كتابه المخطوط : الأمد الأقصى بأسماء الله الحسنى وصفاته العلي, بل وجدته في الأحكام ذهب إلى خلاف ما نقل عنه , بل نقل اتفاق اللغويين على ذلك , ونصه 4/ 44: ما منها اسم إلا جميعه مشتق ، حتى إن أهل اللغة اتفقوا عن بكرة أبيهم على أن الله مشتق, وقد بيناه في الأمد. اهـ ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

30- [ اتقاء الشبهات ]

قاضي القضاة محمد بن ابرهيم بن سعد الله ابن جماعة , الإمام العالم , بدر الدين أبو عبد الله الكناني الحموي الشافعي

أخبرني القاضي شمس الدين ابن الحافظ ناظر الجيش بصفد وطرابلس قال: كنت أقرأ عليه بدمشق , وهو في بيت الخطابة رسالته في الإسطرلاب , فقال لي يوما : إذا جئت تقرأ في هذه فاكتمه , فإن اليوم جاء إلى مغربي , وقال: يا مولانا قاضي القضاة , رأيت اليوم واحدا يمشي في الجامع وفي كُمِّهِ آلة الزندقة , فقلت: وما هي ؟, فقال: الإسطرلاب , أو كما قال 


القصة كررها في موضع آخر 3/ 53 عند ترجمة شمس الدين ابن الحافظ محمد بن داود القاضي شمس الدين الحنفي 
وفيها قول ابن جماعة: فاستفهمت منه الكلام واستوضحته إلى أن ظهر لي أنه رآه وفي كمه اسطرلاب , قال: فقال: إذا جئت إلي لتقرأ علي شيئا من هذا تَحَيَّل في إخفاء ذلك مهما أمكن  


[color="red"]المصدر  :[الوافي بالوفيات 2/ 16]


قلت رحم الله والدي وغفر لهما:  [ الإنسان عدو ما جهل , وقد يؤدي به جهله إلى ارتكاب المحرمات واقتحام المهالك, فقد كان الجهل سببا لوفاة أبي جعفر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل المرادي النحوي المصري رحمه الله , صاحب كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ , وكتاب معاني القرآن , وكتاب إعراب القرآن
ذكر في [بغية الوعاة 1/ 362] أنه جلس على درج المقياس بالنيل يقطع شيئا من الشعر، فسمعه جاهل، فقال: هذا يسحر النيل حتى لا يزيد؛ فدفعه برجله، فغرق، وذلك في ذي الحجة سنة ثمان وثلاثين وثلثمائة.]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

31- [ جعفر بن أبي جعفر , ولد الخليفة ]




فال الحافظ عماد الدين ابن كثير :
ثم دخلت سنة ثلاث وخمسون ومائة
فيها غضب المنصور على كاتبه أبي أيوب المورياني, وسجنه , وسجن أخاه خالدا وبني أخيه
وكان سبب ذلك ما ذكره ابن عساكر في ترجمة أبي جعفر المنصور، وهو أنه كان في زمن شبيبته قد ورد الموصل وهو فقير لا شئ له , ولا معه شئ، فأجر نفسه من بعض الملاحين حتى اكتسب شيئا تزوج به امرأة، ثم جعل يعِدها ويُمَينها أنه من بيت سيصير الملك إليهم سريعا، فاتفق حبلها منه، ثم تطلبه بنو أمية فهرب عنها, وتركها حاملا، ووضع عندها رقعة فيها نسبته، وأنه عبد الله بن محمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباس، وأمرها إذا بلغها أمره أن تأتيه، وإذا ولدت غلاما أن تسميه جعفرا, فولدت غلاما فسمته جعفرا.
ونشأ الغلام فتعلم الكتابة وغوى العربية والادب، وأتقن ذلك إتقانا جيدا، ثم آل الامر إلى بني العباس، فسألت عن السفاح, فإذا هو ليس صاحبها، ثم قام المنصور وصار الولد إلى بغداد فاختلط بكتاب الرسائل, فأعجب به أبو أيوب المورياني صاحب ديوان الانشاء للمنصور، وحظي عنده وقدمه على غيره، فاتفق حضوره معه بين يدي الخليفة فجعل الخليفة يلاحظه، ثم بعث يوما الخادم ليأتيه بكاتب, فدخل ومعه ذلك الغلام، فكتب بين يدي المنصور كتابا, وجعل الخليفة ينظر إليه ويتأمله، ثم سأله عن اسمه فأخبره أنه جعفر، فقال: ابن من ؟ فسكت الغلام، فقال: مالك لا تتكلم ؟ فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين إن من خبري كيت وكيت، فتغير وجه الخليفة, ثم سأله عن أمه فأخبره، وسأله عن أحوال بلد الموصل, فجعل يخبره والغلام يتعجب, ثم قام إليه الخليفة فاحتضنه, وقال: أنت ابني.
ثم بعثه بعقد ثمين ومال جزيل, وكتاب إلى أمه يعلمها بحقيقة الامر وحال الولد, وخرج الغلام ومعه ذلك من باب سر الخليفة, فأحرز ذلك ثم جاء إلى أبي أيوب, فقال: ما بطأ بك عند الخليفة ؟ فقال: إنه استكتبني في رسائل كثيرة، ثم تقاولا، ثم فارقه الغلام مغضبا ونهض من فوره, فاستأجر إلى الموصل ليعلم أمه, ويحملها وأهلها إلى بغداد، إلى أبيه الخليفة, فسار مراحل، ثم سأل عنه أبو أيوب فقيل سافر, فظن أبو أيوب أنه قد أفشى شيئا من أسراره إلى الخليفة وفر منه، فبعث في طلبه رسولا وقال: حيث وجدته فرده علي.
فسار الرسول في طلبه فوجده في بعض المنازل, فخنقه وألقاه في بئر, وأخذ ما كان معه, فرجع به إلى أبي أيوب, فلما وقف أبو أيوب على الكتاب أسقط في يده, وندم على بعثه خلفه.
وانتظر الخليفة عود ولده إليه, واستبطأه وكشف عن خبره, فإذا رسول أبي أيوب قد لحقه وقتله, فحينئذ استحضر أبا أيوب وألزمه بأموال عظيمة، وما زال في العقوبة حتى أخذ جميع أمواله وحواصله ثم قتله، وجعل يقول: هذا قتل حبيبي.
وكان المنصور كلما ذكر ولده حزن عليه حزنا شديدا.


اللهم ارحم والدي كما ربياني صغيرا

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

32-   [فائدة نحوية] 


" أل " في الحمد للاستغراق , وقيل: للجنس 


وحكي عن الشيخ أبي العباس المرسي نفعنا الله به أنه قال: قلت لابن النحاس النحوي: ما تقول في الألف واللام في " الحمد لله " أجنسية هي أم عهدية ؟ , فقال: يا سيدي, قالوا: إنها جنسية
فقلت له: الذي أقول: إنها عهدية , وذلك أن الله لما علم عجز خلقه عن كنه حمده حمد نفسه بنفسه في الأزل, نيابة عن خلقه قبل أن يحمدوه , ثم أمرهم أن يحمدوه بذلك الحمد، فقال: يا سيدي أشهدك أنها عهدية 
وهذا معنى حسن


المصدر : [مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 15]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

33- [ حسن الصوت بالقرآن , وعظيم تأثيره في القلوب ]


قال الحافظ العلامة أبو بكر ابن العربي المعافري :
قد سمعت تاج القراء ابن لفتة بجامع عمرو يقرأ: {ومن الليل فتهجد به نافلة لك} [الإسراء: 79], فكأني ما سمعت الآية قط.


وسمعت ابن الرفاء , وكان من القراء العظام يقرأ، وأنا حاضر بالقرافة: فكأني ما سمعتها قط.


وسمعت بمدينة السلام شيخ القراء البصريين يقرأ في دار بها الملك: {والسماء ذات البروج} [البروج: 1] , فكأني ما سمعتها قط , حتى بلغ إلى قوله تعالى: {فعال لما يريد} [البروج: 16] فكأن الإيوان قد سقط علينا. 


والقلوب تخشع بالصوت الحسن كما تخضع للوجه الحسن، وما تتأثر به القلوب في التقوى فهو أعظم في الأجر وأقرب إلى لين القلوب وذهاب القسوة منها.


وكان ابن الكازروني يأوي إلى المسجد الأقصى، ثم تمتعنا به ثلاث سنوات، ولقد كان يقرأ في مهد عيسى فيسمع من الطور، فلا يقدر أحد أن يصنع شيئا طول قراءته إلا الاستماع إليه.


وكان صاحب مصر الملقب بالأفضل قد دخلها في المحرم سنة اثنتين وتسعين وأربعمائة وحَوّلها عن أيدي العباسية، وهو حنق عليها , وعلى أهلها بحصاره لهم وقتالهم له، فلما صار فيها، وتدانى بالمسجد الأقصى منها، وصلى ركعتين تصدى له ابن الكازروني، وقرأ: {قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير} [آل عمران: 26] فما ملك نفسه حين سمعه أن قال للناس على عظم ذنبهم عنده، وكثرة حقده عليهم: {لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم وهو أرحم الراحمين} [يوسف: 92].


والأصوات الحسنة نعمة من الله تعالى، وزيادة في الخلق ومنة, وأحق ما لبست هذه الحلة النفيسة والموهبة الكريمة كتاب الله؛ فنعم الله إذا صرفت في الطاعة فقد قضي بها حق النعمة.


المصدر: [أحكام القرآن  4/ 5]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

34-  [ أفضل الحمد ] 



قال الشيخ يوسف بن عمر: اختلف في تعيين الفاضل من الحمد 
فقيل: الحمد لله بجميع محامده كلها , ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم
وقيل: اللهم لا أحصي ثناء عليك , أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك
وقيل: الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمه , ويكافئ مزيده.
قال: وينبني على ذلك مسألة فقهية فيمن حلف ليحمدن الله بأفضل محامده , فمن أراد أن يخرج من الخلاف فليحمده بجميعها 


وزاد غيره مما ذكره في القول الأول : عدد خلقه كلهم ما علمت منهم وما لم أعلم


وقال المتأخرون من الخراسانيين من الشافعية: لو حلف إنسان ليحمدن الله بمجامع الحمد، ومنهم من قال: بأجل التحاميد فطَرِيقُهُ في البر أن يقول: الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمه , ويكافئ مزيده


قال النووي: قالوا: ولو حلف ليثنين على الله أحسن الثناء فطريقُ البر أن يقول: لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك , وزاد بعضهم : فلك الحمد حتى ترضى 
وصور أبو سعيد التوني المسألة فيمن حلف ليثنين على الله بأجل الثناء وأعظمه , وزاد في أول الذكر : سبحانك. 


وعن أبي نصر التمار عن محمد بن النضر قال: « قال: آدم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يا رب شغلتني بكسب يدي فعلمني شيئا فيه مجامع الحمد والتسبيح، فأوحى الله تبارك وتعالى إليه: يا آدم , إذا أصبحت فقل ثلاثا وإذا أمسيت فقل ثلاثا: الحمد لله رب العالمين , حمدا يوافي نعمه , ويكافئ مزيده , فذلك مجامع الحمد والتسبيح » 


وقوله: يكافئ بهمزة في آخره أي : يساوي مزيد نعمه , ومعناه يقوم بشكر ما زاد من النعم, والإحصاء : العد , قاله في الأذكار


المصدر : [ مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 16]



قلت رحم الله والدي  وغفر لهما : [ للعلامة ابن القيم نور الله ضريحه جواب في صيغة الحمد , وهو مطبوع , ونص السؤال الموجه إليه :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين وعليه نتوكل , ما تقول السادة العلماء الذين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين في رجلين تباحثا في الحديث المروي في الحمد لله , حمدا يوافي نعمه ويكافيء مزيده , فقال الآخر لقائل هذا الحديث الرب سبحانه وتعالى يقول: وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها وقد ثبت عن النبي أنه كان يقول: لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك , فقال له : راوي الحديث الأول من لم يوافق على هذا الحديث تيس وحمار وجاهل , فهل هذا الحديث الأول الذي رواه في الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمه ويكافيء مزيده صحيح أم لا , ومن المصيب من الرجلين , وليبسط القول مثابين , أفتونا مأجورين , رحمكم الله ...
ويمكنكم تحميله من الرابط  والله الموفق  ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

35- [وصف محراب داود]

قال الحافظ أبو بكر ابن العربي : شاهدت محراب داود - عليه السلام - في بيت المقدس بناء عظيما من حجارة صلدة , لا تؤثر فيها المعاول، طول الحجر خمسون ذراعا، وعرضه ثلاثة عشر ذراعا، وكلما قام بناؤه صغرت حجارته، ويرى له ثلاثة أسوار؛ لأنه في السحاب أيام الشتاء كلها , لا يظهر لارتفاع موضعه , وارتفاعه في نفسه، له باب صغير ومدرجة عريضة، وفيه الدور والمساكن، وفي أعلاه المسجد، وفيه كوة شرقية إلى المسجد الأقصى في قدر الباب، ويقول الناس: إنه تطلع منها على المرأة حين دخلت عليه الحمامة، وليس لأحد في هدمه حيلة، وفيه نجا من نجا من المسلمين حين دخلها الروم حتى صالحوا على أنفسهم بأن أسلموه إليهم، على أن يسلموا في رقابهم وأموالهم، فكان ذلك، وتخلوا لهم عنه.


المصدر : [أحكام القرآن 4/ 6]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

36- [ الفرج بعد الشدة ]

قال أبو بكر النجاد: ضقت وقتا من الزمان , فمضيت إلى إبراهيم الحربي , فذكرت له قصتي فقال: أعلم أنني ضقت يوما , حتى لم يبق معي إلا قيراط , فقالت الزوجة: فتش كتبك , وانظر ما لا تحتاج إليه فبعه , فلما صليت العشاء الآخرة جلست في الدهليز أكتب , إذ طرق على الباب طارق , فقلت: من هذا؟ , فقال: كلمني , ففتحت الباب , فقال لي: أطفىء السراج , فطفيتها , فدخل الدهليز فوضع فيه كارة , وقال لي: اعلم أننا أصلحنا للصبيان طعاما , فأحببنا أن يكون لك وللصبيان فيه نصيب , وهذا أيضا شيء آخر , فوضعه إلى جانب الكارة , وقال: تصرفه في حاجتك , وأنا لا أعرف الرجل , وتركني وانصرف , فدعوت الزوجة , وقلت لها: أسرجي فأسرجت , وجاءت , وإذا الكارة منديل له قيمة , وفيه خمسون وسطا , في كل وسط لون من الطعام , وإلى جانب الكارة كيس فيه ألف دينار 


قال النجاد : فقمت من عنده , ومضيت إلى قبر أحمد , فزرته , ثم انصرفت , فبينما أنا أمشي على جانب الخندق إذ لقيتني عجوز من جيراننا , فقالت لي: يا أحمد , فأجبتها , فقالت: ما لك مغموم؟ , فأخبرتها , فقالت لي: اعلم أن أمك أعطتني قبل موتها ثلاثمائة درهم , فقالت لي: أخبئي هذه عندك , فإذا رأيت ابني مضيقا مغموما فأعطيه إياها , فتعال معي حتى أعطيك إياها , فمضيت معها , فدفعتها إلي .


المصدر : [طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 9]



قلت رحم الله والدي وغفر لهما :  [ في هذه القصة فوائد لو فصلت لطال الأمر , نختصرها في رؤوس اقلام, أقول فيها:
الاولى : وصف حال العلماء في ذلك الزمن وصبرهم على الفقر وشدة المعيشة
الثانية : شكوى المرء حاله لإخوانه 
الثالثة: تسلية الإخوان على مصائبهم والتخفيف عنهم حسب الوسع والطاقة , فيغلب على الظن أن حالة الحربي لم تكن جيدة وإلا لما كتفى بتسلية صاحبه بحكاية
الرابعة: العالم يجوع ولا يبيع كتبه , كما ان الحرة تجوع ولا تأكل بثدييها
الخامسة: إخلاص المتصدق المحسن , وإتيانه ليلا لئلا يعرف , وأمره بإطفاء السراج زيادة في إخفاء حاله
السادسة : رحمة الأم , وحسن نظرها لولدها , وتفقدها حاله بعد موتها 
السابعة : وفاء الجارة العجوز , وأدائها لأمانتها 


فرحم الله تلك الأرواح ,و حشرنا معهم في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر , وفي كتاب الفرج بعد الشدة للتنوخي قصص مشابهة , تنشرح لها الصدور , وتنفرج لها النفوس , حملوه غير ملزمين من الرابط
الكارة : قال في تاج العروس (14 / 76): الكارة: الحال الذي يحمله الرجل على ظهره. وقال الجوهري: الكارة: ما يحمل على الظهر من الثياب، أو هي مقدار معلوم من الطعام يحمله الرجل على ظهره]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

37- [ سبب رحلة إمام النحاة أبي حيان الأندلسي عن  بلده ]

محمد بن يوسف بن علي بن يوسف بن حيان الإمام أثير الدين أبو حيان الأندلسي الغرناطي, النفزي، نسبة إلى قبيلة من البربر

كان سبب رحلته عن غرناطة أنه حملته حدة الشبيبة على التعرض للأستاذ أبي جعفر بن الطباع، وقد وقعت بينه وبين أستاذه أبي جعفر بن الزبير وقعة، فنال منه, وتصدى لتأليف في الرد عليه, وتكذيب روايته، فرفع أمره إلى السلطان، فأمر بإحضاره وتنكيله, فاختفى، ثم ركب البحر، ولحق بالمشرق.


قلت [ السيوطي ]: ورأيت في كتابه " النضار " الذي ألفه في ذكر مبدئه واشتغاله وشيوخه ورحلته, أن مما قوى عزمه على الرحلة عن غرناطة أن بعض العلماء بالمنطق والفلسفة والرياضي والطبيعي, قال للسلطان: إني قد كبرت وأخاف أن أموت، فأرى أن ترتب لي طلبة أعلمهم هذه العلوم، لينفعوا السلطان من بعدي
قال أبو حيان: فأشير إلي أن أكون من أولئك، ويرتب لي راتب جيد وكسا وإحسان، فتمنعت, ورحلت مخافة أن أكره على ذلك.


المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 281]

قلت رحم الله والدي وغفر لهما: [ " النِضار عن المسلاة عن نُضار " كتاب لأبي حيان رحمه الله , ذكره الحافظ في الدرر الكامنة (6 / 62) فقال : وقفت على كتاب له سماه: " النضار عن المسلاة عن نضار " , بخطه في مجلد صخم , ذكر فيه أوليته وابتداء أمره وصفة رحلته وتراجم الكثير من أشياخه وأحواله,  إلى أن استطرد إلى أشياء كثيرة تشتمل على فوائد غزيرة, قد لخصتها في التذكرة, ومما ذكر في نسبه النفزي, قال: هي نسبة إلى نفزة قبيلة من البربر, والبربر فيما يزعمون من ولد بربر بن قيس بن عيلان بن مضر, وهم قبائل زناتة وهوارة وصنهاجة ونفزة وكتامة ولواتة وصدينة وسنانة ومرانة وكانوا كلهم بفلسطين . اهـ


وابنته نُضار رحمها الله , ترجم لها الصلاح الصفدي في أعيان العصر وأعوان النصر (5 / 521) قال:
نُضار, بضم النون - بنت محمد بن يوسف، وهي ابنة الشيخ العلامة أثير الدين أبي حيان, حجّت وسمعت بقراءة شيخنا البرزالي على بعض الرواة، وحدثت بشيء من مروياتها وحضرت على الدمياطي، وسمعت على جماعة، وأجازها من الغرب أبو جعفر بن الزبير، وحفظت مقدمة في النحو, وعمل شيخنا أثير الدين والدها لما توفيت فيها كتاباً سماه: " النضار في المَسلاة عن نَضار ", وكان والدها يثني عليها ثناء كثيراً, وكانت تكتب وتقرأ، وقال لي والدها: إنها خرّجت " جزء " حديث لنفسها وإنها تعرب جيداً، وأظنه قال لي: إنها تنظم الشعر. وكان يقول دائماً: ليت أخاها حيّان مثلها, وتوفيت رحمها الله تعالى في جمادى الآخرة سنة ثلاثين وسبع مئة, في حياة والدها، فوجد عليها وجداً عظيماً ولم يثبت، وطلع الى السلطان وسأله أن يدفنها في بيته بالبرقية داخل القاهرة، فأذن له في ذلك، وانقطع عند قبرها ولازمه سنة, ومولدها في جمادى الآخرة سنة اثنتين وسبع مئة
ولما توفيت كنت بالرحبة فكتبت الى والدها بقصيدة أولها:

بكينا باللجين على نُضار ... فسيل الدمع في الخدين جار
فيا لله جارية تولت ... فنبكيها بأدمعنا الجواري 

والكتاب النفيس هذا في عداد المفقود , ولعل الله يظهره لينتفع الناس بما فيه , كما حصل في غيره , وهناك بحث للشيخ جمال عزون حول الكتاب في مجلة أخبار التراث , يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط 


النضار, قال في القاموس المحيط (1 / 483): النضر والنضير والنضار والأنضر: الذهب، أو الفضة ج: نِضار، بالكسر، وأنضر , و النُضار، بالضم: الجوهر الخالص من التبر، والخشب، والأثل، أو ما كان عذيا على غير ماء، أو الطويل منه المستقيم الغصون، أو ما نبت منه في الجبل، وخشب للأواني، ويكسر، ومنه كان منبر النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

38 - [الفتن بين المشرق والمغرب]

قال الحافظ أبو بكر ابن العربي : رأيت فيه [ أي بيت المقدس ] غريبة الدهر، وذلك أن ثائرا ثار به على واليه، وامتنع فيه بالقوت، فحصره، وحاول قتاله بالنشاب مدة، والبلد على صغره مُستمر على حاله، ما أغلقت لهذه الفتنة سُوق، ولا سار إليها من العامة بَشَر، ولا برز للحال من المسجد الأقصى مُعتكِف، ولا انقطعت مُناظَرة، ولا بَطَلَ التدريس، وإنما كانت العسكرية قد تفرقت فرقتين يقتتلون، وليس عند سائر الناس لذلك حَرَكة، ولو كان بعض هذا في بلادنا لاضطرمت نار الحرب في البعيد والقريب، ولانقطعت المعايش وغلقت الدكاكين، وبطل التعامل لكثرة فضولنا وقلة فضولهم.


المصدر : [أحكام القرآن  4/ 7]

قلت رحم الله والدي : [ أعاذنا الله والمسلمين من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن , كذلك كان الأمر في ذلك الزمن , أما الآن فاستوى الأمر عندنا وعندهم, بل أصبحوا يخرجون المخذرات المحجبات من بيوتهن لتغيير الوضع زعموا, والله تعالى لا يغير حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

39 - [ لحن العامة ]

 حذر بعض المتأخرين من الشافعية من استعمال لفظ: [ التصلية ] بدل: [ الصلاة ].
وقال: إنه مُوقِعٌ في الكفر لمن تأمله, لأن التصلية الإحراق 
وقال: إنه وقع في عبارة النشائي في جامع المختصرات , وابن المقري في الإرشاد التعبير بها 
قال: وسئل العلامة علاء الدين الكناني المالكي : هل يقال في الصلاة الشرعية والصلاة على خير البرية تصلية أو صلاة ؟ 
فقال: لم تَفُهْ العرب يوما من أيامها بأن تقول إذا أريد الدعاء, أو الصلاة الشرعية, أو الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى تصلية , وإنما يقولون: صلى صلاة، ومن زعم غير ذلك فليس بمُصِيب , ولم يظفر من كلام العرب بأدنى نصيب , وحينئذ لا يلتفت إليه , ولا يعرج عليه , ولا يعتمد ما لديه , ولو أنه نفطويه . انتهى. 
ثم قال: ويخاف الكفر على من أصر على إقامة التصلية مقام الصلاة بعد التعريف.انتهى. وأطال الكلام في ذلك.


المصدر : [ مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 17 ] 

قلت رحم الله والدي : [ العلماء للعوام بمرتبة الوالد للولد, يحوطه وينصحه ويوجهه ويرشده, وقد ألفوا رحمهم الله كتبا كثيرة فيما لا يصلح النطق به من الأفعال والأقوال المنكرة أو المكفرة, قديما وحديثا, ولأصحاب اللغة نصيب كبير في تقويم اعوجاج اللسان عن العربية الفصيحة, وذلك ما يعرف عندهم بكتب التصحيح اللغوي , وطبع كثير منها  


فمن الكتب المؤلفة في بيان الألفاظ المنهي عنها أو التي تؤول بقائلها إلى الكفر والردة - والعياذ بالله-: رسالة في ألفاظ الكفر للإمام محمد بن إسماعيل المعروف: ببدر الرشيد/ت 1014, وقد شرحها العلامة علي بن محمد القاري، والمتن والشرح كلاهما مطبوع , يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط
, و رسالة في ألفاظ الكفر لقاسم بن صلاح الخاني/ت 1109 هـ, ولتاج الدين أبي المعالي مسعود بن أحمد بن عبد العزيز , ولأبي علي بن محمد بن قطب الدين, وللقاضي القضاة كمال الدين الزيلي, و كتاب في بيان ألفاظ الكفر لعبد الغفار وقيل عبد الغفور بن لقمان ابن محمد الخوارزمي الكردرى/ت  562 هـ, وكتاب: حصن الإسلام مختصر لأبي يوسف غانم بن محمد البغدادي/ت نحو 1030, وكتاب: النجاة من ألفاظ الكفر مختصر لعربشاه بن سليمان بن عيسى البكري/ت 695 هـ, و هدية المهتدين في ألفاظ الكفر لباخى يوسف بن جنيد التوقادى المدرس الرومي الشهير باخى يوسف /ت 902 ه, وكل هؤلاء من علماء الحنفية, ذكرهم صاحبا كشف الظنون, وهدية العارفين


و للشافعية كتاب: الإعلام بقواطع الإسلام تأليف الفقيه أبي العباس شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن حجر الهيثمي/ت 974 هـ, وكتابه مشهور متداول, يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط


وللمالكية كتاب: لحن العامة تأليف أبي علي عمر بن محمد بن حمد بن خليل السكوني الإشبيلي المالكي نزيل تونس /717 هـ, طبع مختصر منه بعنوان : المختار من كتاب لحن العامة والخاصة في المعتقدات , يمكنكم تحميله مخطوطا من الرابط
/ و تحميل مختصره المطبوع من هذا الرابط 


وللحنابلة كتاب: الكلمات النافعة في المكفرات الواقعة أو الفصول النافعة في المكفرات الواقعة تأليف العلامة عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب النجدي /ت  1242هـ , قال في مقدمته: أما بعد فهذه فصول وكلمات نقلتها من كلام العلماء والمجتهدين من أصحاب الأئمة الأربعة, الذين هم أئمة أهل السنة والدين، في بيان بعض الأفعال والأقوال المكفرة للمسلم المخرجة له من دينه، وأن تلفظه بالشهادتين وانتسابه للإسلام، وعمله ببعض شرائع الدين لايمنع من تكفيره وقتله، وإلحاقه بالمرتدين, ... الخ,  طبع الكتاب مفردا , وضمن مجموع: عقيدة الموحدين والرد على الضلال والمبتدعين / يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط 


وللعلماء المعاصرين عدة كتب في الباب, أشهرها كتاب: معجم المناهي اللفظية وفوائد في الألفاظ للعلامة بكر أبو زيد القضاعي رحمه الله /  رابط تحميله من هنا
وفي الباب أيضا كتاب لطيف اسمه : التنبيه لما يرد من الاخطاء للجاهل والنبيه/ تأليف ابي عبد الرحمن أحمد بن الأمير / وهذا رابط تحميله


وقد قال الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله، ما كان يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغت، يكتب الله له بها رضوانه إلى يوم يلقاه، وإن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله ما كان يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغت يكتب الله له بها سخطه إلى يوم يلقاه 
وقال الشاعر: 
يموت الفتى بعثرةٍ من لِسانه   
                   وليس يموتُ المرءُ من عثرةِ الرجلِ
فعثرته من فيــه تودى برأســه     
                    وعثرته بالرجل تبرى على مَـــــهلِ

نسأل الله أن يصلح ألفاظنا وأفعالنا وقلوبنا ونياتنا, وأن يجنبنا لحن الأقوال والأفعال, آمين 


تصويب : النَّشَائِي: بالشين , وتصحف في المطبوع إلى النسائي بالسين المهملة, نسبته إلى (نشا) وهي قرية بريف مصر, وهو أبو العباس كمال الدين أحمد بن عمر بن أحمد بن مهدي المدلجي النشائي,  فقيه شافعيّ/ت 757 هـ , ترجمته في الأعلام للزركلي 1 /186 
و نفْطَوَيْه : أبو عبد الله إبراهيم بن محمد بن عرفة الأزدي العتكيّ البغدادي الداودي, من أئمة النحاة  /ت  323 هـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

40- [ تحريف لفظ الصلاة على النبي صل الله عليه وسلم ] 

قال الشيخ أبو عبد الله محمد الرصاع: لما ذكر شهرة البيع, ويلحق هذا عندي ما يصدر من العامة في الأعراس وغيرها, فإنهم يُشْهِرُون أفعالهم للنظر إليها بالصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع زيادة عدم الوقار والاحترام, بل بضحك وبلعب. انتهى.
قلت [ أي الحطاب]: بل يذكرون ذلك بلفظ محرف إن قصدوه كَفَرُوا, فإن كثيرا منهم يكسرون السين من السِلام نعوذ بالله من ذلك, ثم ذكر من المواضع التي نهي عن الصلاة فيه : الأماكن القذرة, وأماكن النجاسة, انتهى والله أعلم

قلت رحم الله والدي : [ رحم الله والدي : لا يزال العامة إلى يومنا هذا يلحنون فى ذلك, ولفظهم في الأعراس عند الإشهار: اللهم صَلِّي عْلِيكْ أَرَسُولْ الله 
والرصاع : هو أبو عبد الله محمد بن قاسم الأنصاري التلمساني ثم التونسي المالكي، قاضي الجماعة بتونس /ت 894 هـ , طبع من كتبه : تذكرة المحبين في شرح أسماء سيد المرسلين, و شرح حدود ابن عرفة / تحميله من الرابط ]


المصدر : [ مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 19]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

41- [ أسماء كثيرة ومسمى واحد ]



أخبرنا الأستاذ الرئيس الأجل المعظم فخر الرؤساء أبو المظفر محمد بن العباس لفظا قال : سمعت الأستاذ المعظم عبد القاهر الجرجاني يقول : سمعت أبا الحسن ابن أخت أبي علي يقول : سمعت خالي أبا علي يقول : 
كنت بمجلس سيف الدولة بحلب ، وبالحضرة جماعة من أهل المعرفة فيهم ابن خالويه, إلى أن قال ابن خالويه : أحفظ للسيف خمسين اسما, فتبسم أبو علي ، وقال: ما أحفظ له إلا اسما واحدا، وهو السيف, فقال ابن خالويه: فأين المهند ؟ , وأين الصارم ؟ , وأين الرسوب ؟ , وأين المخذم, وجعل يعدد, فقال أبو علي: هذه صفات, وكأن الشيخ لا يفرق بين الاسم والصفة . 


وهذه قاعدة أسسها سيبويه, ليرتب عليها قانونا من الصناعة في التصريف والجمع والتصغير، والحذف والزيادة والنسبة، وغير ذلك من الأبواب, إذ لحظ ذلك في مجاري العربية، وهو أمر لا تحتاج إليه الشريعة بعضد، ولا ترده بقصد, فلا معنى لإنكارها للقوم أو إقرارها . 


المصدر : [ أحكام القران 4/37 ] 

قلت رحم الله والدي : [ لأبي سهل محمد بن على الهروي المحدث اللغوى /ت 433 كتاب: أسماء السيف, قال صاحب القاموس المحيط (1 / 822): أسماؤه تنيف على ألف، وذكرتها في "الروض المسلوف" اهـ والكتاب عنوانه الكامل : الروض المسلوف فيما له اسمان إلى الألوف, قال الزبيدي في تاج العروس (10/179): وقد اطلعت عليه بحمد الله تعالى


وقد ألف أهل اللغة وحفاظها - رحمهم الله - في أسماء بعض الأشياء كتبا ورسائل, فمنها في أسماء الأسد, والكلب, والذئب أيضا , قال الدميري في حياة الحيوان (1 / 10): عند ذكر الأسد: له أسماء كثيرة، قال ابن خالويه: للأسد خمسمائة اسم وصفة, وزاد عليه علي بن قاسم بن جعفر اللغوي مائة وثلاثين اسما. انتهى, قال في كشف الظنون (1 / 81): أسماء الأسد جمعها نفر من الأدباء، منهم: ابن خالويه، وأبو سهل محمد بن علي الهروي /ت 433 في مجلد ضخم, ذكر فيه ستمائة اسم, والشيخ رضي الدين حسن بن محمد الصغاني /ت 650 [ صاحب العباب في اللغة ومشارق الأنوار في الحديث], والشيخ مجد الدين أبو طاهر محمد بن يعقوب الفيروزأبادي/ ت 817 هـ [ صاحب القاموس واسم كتابه : أنوار الغيث في أسماء الليث ], والشيخ جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي, سماه: (فِطام اللسد) [ تصحف في مقدمة تاج العروس (1 /7) إلى : نظام اللسد]
وللصغاني أيضا كتاب: (أسماء الذئب), ذكره في هدية العارفين (1 / 281), وللسيوطي أيضا كتاب: (التبري من معرة المعري), وهو في أسماء الكلب, قال في مقدمته: قد تتبعت كتب اللغة، فحصلتها أكثر من ستين اسماً, ونظمتها في أرجوزة "التبرّي من معرّة المعري" وهي هذه , ثم ذكرها, والكتاب مطبو ع,  وهذا رابط تحميله 


وسبب تأليفه له ما ورد في حكاية تحكى عن أبي العلاء المعري , أنه دخل  يوما على الشريف المرتضى فعثر برجل، فقال له الرجل: من هذا الكلب ؟ , فقال أبو العلاء: الكلب من لا يعرف للكلب سبعين اسما,  فقربه المرتضى واختبره, فوجده علامة, ثم جرى ذكر المتنبي يوما, فتنقصه الشريف المرتضى وذكر معايبه، فقال المعري: لو لم يكن للمتنبي من الشعر إلا قوله :


*************  لك يا منازل في القلوب منازل
لكفاه فضلا وشرفا، فغضب الشريف المرتضى, وأمر بسحبه برجله, وإخراجه من المسجد، ثم قال لمن يحضر مجلسه: تدرون أي شيء أراد هذا الأعمى بذكر هذه القصيدة, وللمتنبي أجود منها ولم يذكره ؟, قالوا: لا. قال: إنما أراد أن يذمني بقوله  فيها:


وإذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص ... فهي الشهادة لي بأني كامل
وكذا للسنور أسماء كثيرة, قال في حياة الحيوان (2 /48): قيل: إن أعرابيا صاد سنورا فلم يعرفه، فتلقاه رجل فقال: ما هذا السنور؟ , ولقي آخر فقال: ما هذا الهر؟ , ثم لقي آخر فقال: ما هذا القط؟ , ثم لقي آخر فقال: ما هذا الضيون؟ , ثم لقي آخر فقال: ما هذا الخيدع؟ , ثم لقي آخر فقال: ما هذا الخيطل؟ , ثم لقي آخر فقال: ما هذا الدم؟ , فقال الأعرابي: أحمله وأبيعه , لعل الله تعالى يجعل لي فيه مالا كثيرا , فلما أتى به إلى السوق، قيل له: بكم هذا ؟ فقال بمائة , فقيل له: إنه يساوي نصف درهم، فرمى به, وقال: لعنه الله، ما أكثر أسماءه, وأقل ثمنه, قال: وهذه الأسماء للذكر، قاله في الكفاية.اهـ


تفسير وبيان: أبو علي هو الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الغفار الفارسي الفسوي، صاحب التصانيف, إمام النحو /ت 377 هـ, ترجمه في سير أعلام النبلاء 16/380
اللسد: لسد الطلي أمه كفرح لسدا بالتحريك: رضعها،... وفصيل ملسد، كمنبر: كثير اللسد/  تاج العروس 9 / 141 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

42- [ الغلو في الدين ]



مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد ابْن الْعَبَّاس، القَاضِي أَبُو بكر الْبَيْضَاوِيّ الْفَارِسِي، يعرف بالشافعي /ت 468 هـ


لَهُ كتاب " الْأَدِلَّة فِي تَعْلِيل مسَائِل التَّبْصِرَة " 
ذكر فِيهِ: أَن الْحَائِض لَو قَالَت: أَنا أتبرع بِقَضَاء مَا فَاتَ من الصَّلَوَات فِي أَيَّام الْحيض؛ قُلْنَا: لَا يجوز ذَلِك، بل تصلين مَا أَحْبَبْت من النَّوَافِل، فَأَما قَضَاءُ ذَلِك فَلَا
وَاحْتج بِأَن امْرَأَة ذكرت مثل ذَلِك لعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهَا فنهتها، وَقَالَت: أحرورية أَنْت؟ !


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح  1/ 92]

قلت رحم الله والدي :  الحديث المشار إليه هو حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنها - : « أن امرأة قالت لها : أتُجْزِئُ إحدانا صلاتُها إذا طَهُرت ؟ فقالت : أحَرُوريَّة أنتِ ؟ , كنا نَحِيضُ مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، فلا يأمرنا به - , أو قالت : فلا نفعله -». أخرجه البخاري ومسلم 
قال ابن الأثير في جامع الأصول 7/ 356 : أحرورية : الحرورية : طائفة من الخوارج نزلوا قرية تسمى حروراء ، كان أول اجتماعهم وتعاهدهم فيها, وقولها لها : « أحرورية أنت » ؟ تريد به : أنها خالفت السنة ، وخرجت عن الجماعة ، كما خرج أولئك عن جماعة المسلمين, وقيل : إنها شبهتها في سؤالها وتعنتها فيه بالحرورية ، فإنهم يكثرون المسائل ، ويتعنتون الناس بها امتحانا وافتتانا. اهـ


خير الأمور السالفات على الهدى 
و شر الأمور المحدثات البدائع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

43- [ تسمية كتاب]

النَّفْحُ الشَّذِي في شرح جامع الترمذي , ولم يكمل, جمع فأوعى, وكان قد سماه: العرف الشذي , فقلت له: سَمِّهِ: النَّفْح الشذي ليقابل الشرح بالنفح , فسماه كذلك

المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 221]

قلت رحم الله والدي : الشرح للحافظ ابن سيد الناس اليعمري المتوفى سنة 734 هـ , وهو شرح نفيس , طبع في دار العاصمة الرياض تحقيق وتعليق د/ أحمد بن معبد عبدالكريم, . وللحافظ العراقي عليه تتمة , وصل فيه إلى كتاب اللباس , وكذا لابنه الحافظ أبي زرعة تكملة، وللحافظ السخاوي أيضا, ذكره في الضوء اللامع 8 / 16  فقال: كتب منه أكثر من مجلدين في عدة أوراق من المتن   / رابط تحميل  النفح 


تفسير : نفح الطيب ينفح، أي فاح. وله نفحة طيبة. ونفحت الريح: هبت. قال الأصمعي: ما كان من الرياح نفح فهو برد، وما كان لفح فهو حر / الصحاح للجوهري  (1 / 412):

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

44- [ رد عارية ]


عبد الْعَزِيز بن عَليّ بْن عبد الْعَزِيز بن الْحُسَيْن، أَبُو الْفضل الأشنهي, من أهل أشنه: بَلْدَة فِي حد أذربيجان، وَهُوَ ظَنِّي, صَاحب " الْفَرَائِض " الْكتاب الْمَشْهُور، كَانَ رجلا زاهدا، عَارِفًا بِالْمذهبِ والْحَدِيث، صنف فِي الْمَذْهَب والفرائض. قَالَ ذَلِك صَاحب " الْإِلْحَاق " , وَقَالَ: 


أَخْبرنِي أَنه رَجَعَ من بَلَده إِلَى بَغْدَاد لرد قلم استعاره.


 المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح  1/ 550]َ



قلت رحم الله والدي : المسافة بين بغداد وباكو عاصمة أذريبجان نحو 928  كيلومتر [ اضغط هنا ], وأسفار الأمس ليست هي أسفار اليوم, فلا طرق معبدة, ولا سيارات مرفهة, ولا مكيفات مبردة, ولا طرق محمية, ولا رفقة آمنة , فسبحان الله على علو هممهم , وقوة نفوسهم, وشدة ورعهم, وعظم خوفهم من ربهم , وقارن ذلك بحالنا يتبين لك الفرق الشاسع, فاللهم سترك وعفوك

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

45- [ التحذير من تفسير الماوردي ]


قَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين ابن الصلاح  رَحمَه الله: 
هَذَا الْمَاوَرْدِيّ عَفا الله عَنهُ يُتَّهَمُ بالاعتزال، قَالَ: وَقد كنت لَا أحقق ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ، وأتأول لَهُ، وأعتذر عَنهُ، فِي كَونه يُورد فِي " تَفْسِيره " فِي الْآيَات الَّتِي يخْتَلف فِيهَا تَفْسِير أهل السّنة، وَتَفْسِير الْمُعْتَزلَة، وُجُوهًا يسردها، يمزج فِيهَا أقاويلهم، من غير تعرض مِنْهُ لبَيَان مَا هُوَ الْحق مِنْهَا، فَأَقُول: 
لَعَلَّ قَصده إِيرَاد كل مَا قيل من حق وباطل، وَلِهَذَا يُورد من أقاويل المشبهة أَشْيَاء مثل هَذَا الْإِيرَاد، حَتَّى وجدته يخْتَار فِي بعض الْمَوَاضِع قَول الْمُعْتَزلَة وَمَا بنوه على أصولهم الْفَاسِدَة، وَمن ذَلِك مصيره فِي سُورَة الْأَعْرَاف إِلَى أَن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى لَا يَشَاء عبَادَة الْأَوْثَان. وَقَالَ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَكَذَلِكَ جعلنَا لكل نَبِي عدوا شياطين الْإِنْس وَالْجِنّ} [الْأَنْعَام: 112] : فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: جعلنَا، وَجْهَان أَحدهمَا مَعْنَاهُ: حكمنَا بِأَنَّهُم أَعدَاء، وَالثَّانِي: تركناهم على الْعَدَاوَة، فَلم نمنعهم مِنْهَا.


قَالَ الشَّيْخ رَحمَه الله: " وَتَفْسِيره " عَظِيم الضَّرَر، لكَونه مشحوناً بِكَثِير من تأويلات أهل الْبَاطِل، تدسيساً وتلبيساً، على وَجه لَا يفْطن لتمييزها غير أهل الْعلم وَالتَّحْقِيق، مَعَ أَنه تأليف رجل لَا يتظاهر بالانتساب إِلَى الْمُعْتَزلَة حَتَّى يحذر، وَهُوَ يجْتَهد فِي كتمان مُوَافَقَته لَهُم فِيمَا هُوَ لَهُم فِيهِ مُوَافق، ثمَّ لَيْسَ هُوَ معتزلياً مُطلقًا، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يوافقهم فِي جَمِيع أصولهم، مثل خلق الْقُرْآن على مَا دلّ عَلَيْهِ " تَفْسِيره " فِي قَوْله عز وَجل: (مَا يَأْتِيهم من ذكر من رَبهم مُحدث} [الْأَنْبِيَاء: 2] ، وَغير ذَلِك
ويوافقهم فِي الْقدر، وَهِي البلية الَّتِي غلبت على الْبَصرِيين وعيبوا بهَا قَدِيما، وَقَالَ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {إِنَّا كل شَيْء خلقناه بِقدر} [الْقَمَر: 49] . يَعْنِي: بِحكم سَابق، وَهُوَ نَحْو مَا تقدم، وَالله أعلم.


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح  2/ 639]




قلت: كلام ابن الصلاح أورده  الذهبي أيضا  باختصار في ترجمة الماوردي من سير الأعلام 18/  67  , وكذا السبكي وابن شهبة في طبقاتهما 
وتفسير الماوردي المذكور اسمه: النكت والعيون, طبع في دار الكتب العلمية في 6 مجلدات تحقيق السيد بن عبد المقصود بن عبد الرحيم, وقد اختصره العز بن عبد السلام في مجلدين , وهو مطبوع أيضا

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

46- [ وفي الحيوان وفاء ]

عبد الْكَرِيم بن هوَازن ابْن عبد الْملك بن طَلْحَة بن مُحَمَّد، الْأُسْتَاذ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الْقشيرِي الْفَقِيه الصُّوفِي، المفتن فِي الْعُلُوم، صَاحب " الرسَالَة إِلَى الصُّوفِيَّة " السائرة فِي أقطار الأَرْض [376 - 465]




من عجائب مَا وَقع أَن الْفرس الَّتِي كَانَ يركبهَا , وَكَانَت رمَكَّة , أهديت لَهُ من قريب من عشْرين سنة , مَا كَانَ يركبُ غَيرهَا، مَا ركبهَا أحد بعده، وَحكي أَنَّهَا لم تعتلف بعد وَفَاته حَتَّى نفقت يَوْم الْجُمُعَة سادس يَوْم وَفَاته، انصرفنا من الْجُمُعَة فَأخْبرنَا أَنَّهَا سَقَطت فِي الإصطبل، وَكَانَ ذَلِك من نَوَادِر مَا رَأَيْنَاهُ.


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 2/ 568]

قلت رحم الله والدي : سبحان اللطيف الخبير , وفي الحيوان وفاء وحسن عهد , فما أحرى أن نكون نحن أوفياء في حبنا ومودتنا لمن نحب , وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : فيما أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك 1 / 62  : عن أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها ولعن وأخزى مبغضها وشانئها، قالت:  


جاءت عجوز إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه - وهو عندي، فقال: لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من أنت؟» , قالت: أنا جثامة المزنية، فقال: « بل أنت حسانة المزنية، كيف أنتم؟ كيف حالكم؟ كيف كنتم بعدنا؟ » قالت: بخير بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله، فلما خرجت قلت: يا رسول الله، تقبل على هذه العجوز هذا الإقبال؟ فقال: «إنها كانت تأتينا زمن خديجة، وإن حسن العهد من الإيمان » [حسن: صحيح الجامع 2056  الصحيحة 216.]


وأذكرتني قصة الفرس الوفية لصاحبها قصة أخرى للعلامة أبي عبد الله إبراهيم بن محمد بن عرفة العتكي الأزدي الواسطي الملقب : [ نَفْطَويه ] ذكرها في [ بغية الوعاة 1/ 428 ]
كان بينه وبين محمد بن داود الظاهري مودة أكيدة، فلما مات ابن داود حزن عليه، وانقطع لا يظهر للناس، ثم ظهر، فقيل له في ذلك؛ فقال: إن ابن داود قال لي يوما: أقل ما يجب على الصديق أن يحزن على صديقه سنة كاملة، عملا بقول لبيد:


(إلى الحول ثم اسم السلام عليكما ... ومن يبك حولا كاملا فقد اعتذر)
فَحَزَنَّا عليه كما شَرَط.


- الرَّمَكَةُ، محرَّكةً الفرسُ، والبِرْذَوْنَةُ تُتَّخَذُ للنَّسْلِ، ج رَمَكٌ، جج أرْماكٌ / قاله في [ القاموس المحيط 1 / 941 ]


- قال السيوطي : لقب [ نَفْطَويه ]. لشبهه بالنفط لدمامته وأدمته، وجُعل على مثال [ سيبويه] لانتسابه في النحو إليه, قال ياقوت: وقد جعله ابن بسام بضم الطاء وتسكين الواو وفتح الياء، [ نَفْطُوْيَهْ ]
قال: هذا اصطلاح لأهل الحديث في كل اسم بهذه الصيغة، وإنما عدلوا إلى ذلك لحديث ورد أن " وَيْه " اسم شيطان، فعدلوا عنه كراهة له.اهـ


- قلـت [ أبو يعلى ]: قال في المقاصد الحسنة 1273 : حديث: ويه اسم شيطان، أبو عمرو النوقاني في معاشرة الأهلين له عن ابن عمر من قوله، وكذا عن إبراهيم النخعي , زاد في الدرر المنتثرة 439 : وفي المصنف لابن أبي شيبة عن سعيد بن المسيب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

47- [ حُجة خليفة ]

روى أَبُو سُلَيْمَان الْخطابِيّ عَن أبي عمر الزَّاهِد عَن ثَعْلَب عَن ابْن الْأَعرَابِي قَالَ: 
أول خطْبَة خطبهَا السفاح فِي قَرْيَة يُقَال لَهَا : العباسية بالأنبار، فَلَمَّا افْتتح الْكَلَام وَصَارَ إِلَى ذكر الشَّهَادَة من الْخطْبَة قَامَ رجل من آل أبي طَالب فِي عُنُقه مصحف , فَقَالَ: أذكرك الله الَّذِي ذكرته إِلَّا أنصفتني من خصمي، وحكمت بيني وَبَينه بِمَا فِي هَذَا الْمُصحف
فَقَالَ لَهُ: وَمن ظالمك؟ فَقَالَ: أَبُو بكر الَّذِي منع فَاطِمَة فدك. فَقَالَ لَهُ: وَهل كَانَ بعده أحد؟ , قَالَ: نعم. قَالَ: من؟ قَالَ: عمر , قَالَ: فَأَقَامَ على ظلمك؟ قَالَ: نعم 
قَالَ: وَهل كَانَ بعده أحد؟ , قَالَ: نعم. قَالَ: من؟ , قَالَ: عُثْمَان , قَالَ: فَأَقَامَ على ظلمك؟ , قَالَ: نعم , 
قَالَ وَهل كَانَ بعده أحد؟ , قَالَ: نعم. قَالَ: من؟ قَالَ: أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب , قَالَ: وَأقَام على ظلمك , قَالَ: فأسكت الرجل، وَجعل يلْتَفت إِلَى مَا وَرَاءه يطْلب مخلصا. 
فَقَالَ لَهُ: وَالله الَّذِي لَا إِلَه إِلَّا هُوَ، لَوْلَا أَنه أول مقَام قمته، ثمَّ إِنِّي لم يكن تقدّمت إِلَيْك فِي هَذَا قبل، لأخذت الَّذِي فِيهِ عَيْنَاك، اقعد. 
وَأَقْبل على الْخطْبَة


المصدر : [ كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 32 ]

قلت رحم الله والدي : القصة أوردها أيضا في كتابه الممتع: الأذكياء(ص68): الْبَاب التَّاسِع فِي سياحة الْمَنْقُول من ذَلِك عَن الْخُلَفَاء رَضِي الله عَنْهُم
قوله: [ يلْتَفت إِلَى مَا وَرَاءه يطْلب مخلصا ], لأنه وقع في ما لا مخلص له , ولا حجة عنده في تفسير فعل علي رضي الله , وقد كان خليفة راشدا, ماضي الأمر, نافذ السلطة,  وفدك في الحجاز , تحت نظره وولايته , لم تخرج يوما عن حكمه, كحكم مصر والشام وغيرها مما خرج من الولايات, فما هو المانع له أن يُرجع فدك لأصحابها - لو كان هناك أصحاب- , ويرد هذا الحق المهضوم قديما , فالله أَنِرْ بصائِرنا وقلوبنا لفَهم الحجة وتعقلها, آمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

47- [ حُجة خليفة ]






قلت رحم الله والدي : القصة أوردها أيضا في كتابه الممتع: الأذكياء(ص68): الْبَاب التَّاسِع فِي سياق الْمَنْقُول من ذَلِك عَن الْخُلَفَاء رَضِي الله عَنْهُم
قوله: [ يلْتَفت إِلَى مَا وَرَاءه يطْلب مخلصا ], لأنه وقع في ما لا مخلص له , ولا حجة عنده في تفسير فعل علي رضي الله , وقد كان خليفة راشدا, ماضي الأمر, نافذ السلطة,  وفدك في الحجاز , تحت نظره وولايته , لم تخرج يوما عن حكمه, كحكم مصر والشام وغيرها مما خرج من الولايات, فما هو المانع له أن يُرجع فدك لأصحابها - لو كان هناك أصحاب- , ويرد هذا الحق المهضوم قديما , فاللهم أَنِرْ بصائِرنا وقلوبنا لفَهم الحجة وتعقلها, آمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

48-  [ فائدة لغوية ] 

الإنسان واحد الأناسي , يطلق على الذكر والأنثى , قال في الصحاح [3/904]: ولا تقل إنسانة، والعامة تقوله 
وقال في القاموس [1/531]: والمرأة إنسان وبالهاء عامية وسمع في شعر كأنه مولد


لقد كستني في الهوى
               ملابس الصب الغزل
إنسانة فتانة
            بدر الدجى منها خجل
إذا زنت عيني بها
                    فبالدموع تغتسل.


المصدر : [مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 16]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

49-  [ كلمة أما بعد ] 

 (أما بعد) : ظرف مكان مقطوع عن الإضافة لفظا لا معنى , ولذلك بُني على الضم , والتقدير: وبعد حمد الله والصلاة على رسوله 
وهي كلمة تستعمل في الخطب والكلام الفصيح لقطع ما قبلها عما بعدها
قال بعض الشافعية: ويستحب الإتيان بها في الخطب والمكاتبات اقتداء برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - , وقد عَقَد لها البخاري بابا في كتاب الجمعة , وذكر فيه أحاديث كثيرة 


وتستعمل مقرونة بأما والواو , ومع إحداهما دون الأخرى , ودخول الفاء بعدها مع أما واضح لما تضمنته أما من معنى الشرط , وأما مع عدمها فتدخل على توهم وجود أما , وتكون الواو استئنافية , أو على تقدير أما محذوفة والواو عوض منها, أو دون تعويض , وعلى الأول فالعامل في " بعد " الفعل المقدر , إذ التقدير وبعد كذا وكذا، فأقول: وعلى الثاني فالعامل في " بعد " أما المحذوفة لنيابتها عن فعل الشرط المقدر , إذ التقدير مهما يكن من شيء بعد حمد الله والصلاة على رسوله فقد سألني إلى آخره , والعامل في " بعد " الفعل المقدر


واختلف في أول من نطق بـ: (أما بعد) فقيل:
 1- داود - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وأنها فصل الخطاب الذي أوتيه، 
2- وقيل: قس بن ساعدة 
3- وقيل: كعب بن لؤي
4- وقيل: يعرب بن قحطان 
5- وقيل: سحبان وائل وأبان

المصدر : [مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1/23]

قلت رحم الله والدي : عقد الإمام البخاري رحمه الله لهذه الكلمة بابا في جامعه الصحيح, كتاب الجمعة قال: باب من قال في الخطبة بعد الثناء: أما بعد, وأورد فيه ستة أحاديث 
 قال الحافظ في فتح الباري (2/404): اختلف في أول من قالها
فقيل: داود عليه السلام, رواه الطبراني مرفوعا من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري, وفي إسناده ضعف, وروى عبد بن حميد والطبراني عن الشعبي موقوفا أنها فصل الخطاب الذي أعطيه داود, وأخرجه سعيد بن منصور من طريق الشعبي, فزاد فيه عن زياد بن سمية
وقيل: أول من قالها يعقوب, رواه الدارقطني بسند رواه في غرائب مالك
وقيل: أول من قالها يعرب بن قحطان
وقيل: كعب بن لؤي أخرجه القاضي أبو أحمد الغساني من طريق أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بسند ضعيف
وقيل: سحبان بن وائل
وقيل: قس بن ساعدة
والأول أشبه, ويجمع بينه وبين غيره بأنه بالنسبة إلى الأولية المحضة, والبقية بالنسبة إلى العرب خاصة ثم يجمع بينها بالنسبة إلى القبائل اهـ


وقد ألفت فيها رسائل منها:
1- احراز السعد بانجاز الوعد بمسائل أما بعد لإسماعيل بن غنيم الجوهري الشافعي/ت 1165 هـ , طبع في المكتبة العصرية بيروت /1432هـ / رابط تحميله 


2- رسالة في أما بعد لإبراهيم بن محمد كوزي بيك زاده القيصري , وهي مخطوطة / رابط تحميله


3- إتحاف الألباب بفصل الخطاب لعلي بن عبد القادر الأمين الجزائري, طبع في دار ابن حزم بيروت تحقيق حميدة الجزائري 


4-فائدة الورد في الكلام على أما بعد لأبي العباس أحمد بن موسى بن أحمد بن محمد البيلي العدوي المالكي/ت 1213 هـ, ذكر في الأعلام 1/262 أنه مخطوط 


5- الجواهر الفرد في الكلام على أما بعد عبد الله بن علي بن عبد الرحمن الدمليجي الازبكي المصري الشافعي ،  الملقب بالصغير، والمعروف بسويدان. 1234 هـ, ذكر في الأعلام 4/107 أنه مخطوط


6- النجم السعد في مباحث أما بعد تأليف الشيخ محمد موسى روحاني البازي

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

50-[ هجر القرآن ]

أحمد بن جعفر الارتاحي قال: 
دخلت أولاس فإذا شيخ كبير، فدنوت منه، فقلت له: يا شيخ حدثني بشيء ينفعني الله عز وجل به، قال: عليك بالجِدِّ، فإنه كان لي وِرد أقرأ فيه جزءين من القرآن كل ليلة، قال: فنمت عنه، فنوديت من زاوية البيت: 
إن كنت تزعم حبي فلم جفوت يا هذا كتابي, أو ما تدبرت ما فيه لك من لطيفِ عِتابي, و أذكاري ومواعظي، وآلائي واعجازي؟! 


ثم أنشد:
إن كنت تزعم حبي ... فلم جفوت كتابي
أما تدبرت ما فيه ... من لطيف عتابي.


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 609 ]

قلت رحم الله والدي: قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتاب: الفوائد 1/82: 
هجر القرآن أنواع :
أحدها : هجر سماعه , والإيمان به , والإصغاء إليه
والثاني : هجر العمل به , والوقوف عند حلاله وحرامه , وإن قرأه وآمن به 
والثالث : هجر تحكيمه , والتحاكم إليه في أصول الدين وفروعه , واعتقاد أنه لا يفيد اليقين , وأن أدلته لفظية لا تحصل العلم 
والرابع : هجر تدبره وتفهمه , ومعرفة ما أراد المتكلم به منه 
والخامس : هجر الاستشفاء والتداوي به في جميع أمراض القلب وأدوائها , فيطلب شفاء دائه من غيره , ويهجر التداوي به 
وكل هذا داخل في قوله : { وقال الرسول يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا } , وإن كان بعض الهجر أهون من بعض . 


وكذلك الحرج الذي في الصدور منه , فإنه تارة يكون حرجا من إنزاله و, كونه حقا من عند الله , وتارة يكون من جهة لتكلم به , أو كونه مخلوقا من بعض مخلوقاته ألهَمَ غيره أن تكلم به 
وتارة يكون من جهة كفايته وعدمها , وأنه لا يكفي العباد بل هم محتاجون معه إلى المعقولات والأقيسة أو الآراء أو السياسات 
وتارة يكون من جهة دلالته , وما أريد به حقائقه المفهومة منه عند الخطاب , أو أريد به تأويلها وإخراجها عن حقائقها إلى تأويلات مستكرهة مشتركة 
وتارة يكون من جهة كون تلك الحقائق وإن كانت مرادة فهي ثابتة في نفس الأمر , أو أوهم أنها مرادة لضرب المصلحة 
فكل هؤلاء في صدورهم حرج من القرآن , وهم يعلمون ذلك من نفوسهم , ويجدونه في صدورهم , ولا تجد مبتدعا في دينه قط إلا وفي قلب حرج من الآيات التي تخالف بدعته , كما أنك لا تجد ظالما فاجرا إلا وفي صدره حرج من الآيات التي تحول بينه وبين إرادته 
فتدبر هذا المعنى , ثم ارض لنفسك بما تشاء


تفسير وبيان: أوْلاس: حصن على ساحل بحر الشام من نواحي طرسوس، فيه حصن يسمّى حصن الزّهّاد/ معجم البلدان 1 / 282

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

51- [  غنيمة باردة بكلمة واحدة  ]

حدث الصولي قَالَ: غُني فِي مجْلِس الواثق بِشعر الأخطل:


(وشاربٍ مربحٍ بالكأس نادمني ... لَا بالحصور وَلَا فِيهَا بِسوار)

فَقيل: بِسَوَّار وبسَآر، فَوجه إِلَى ابْن الْأَعرَابِي - وَهُوَ حِينَئِذٍ بسر من رَأي - فَسئلَ عَن ذَلِك
فَقَالَ: بِسَوَّار، يُرِيد بوثاب، أَي لَا يَثِبُ على ندمائه
وبسَآر أَي لَا يُفضِل فِي الْقدح سؤره، وَقد رويا جَمِيعًا. 


فَأمر لَهُ الواثق بِعشْرَة آلَاف دِرْهَم 
المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 106]

قلت رحم الله والدي: البيت في ديوان الأخطل ص 141, ويليه:
نازعته طيب الراح الشمول ** وقد صاح الدجاج وحانت وقعة الساري
قال ابن فارس في المجمل 1/ 478 : من رواه غير مهموز فإنه يريد الغضب, وكان بعضهم يقول: هو الذي يسور الشراب في رأسه سريعا, ومن همزه ذهب به إلى السؤر، وهو ما يسئره الشراب أي: يبقيه في الإناء 
وقال الجوهري في الصحاح 2/675 : يروى: " ولا فيها بسوَّار "، وهو المُعربِد الوَثَّاب. وإنما أدخل الباء في الخبر لأنه ذهب بها مذهب ليس، لمضارعته له في النفى.


ابن الأعرابي إمام اللغة، أبو عبد الله محمد بن زياد بن الأعرابي الهاشمي مولاهم، الأحول، النسابة /ت 231 هـ / ترجمته في السير 10/688

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

52- [ عاقبة الصبر ]

أبو الطيب بن القاضي أبي محمد العلوي، الزيدي الشريف، أخو الشريف أبي الغنائم الزيدي النسابة, ذكره أخوه أبو الغنائم عبد الله بن الحسن الزيدي النسابة في كتاب نزهة عيون المشتاقين في النسب
وذكر له أبياتا من الشعر، وأنه أنشده إياها لنفسه , وهي:


اصبر فإن الصبرَ مُرٌّ كَرِيه 
سيُعقب الصبرَبما تشتهيه 
كمْ آمِلٍ أمرا وقد فاتَه
فلم ينَل بالسَّعي ما يَرتجِيه
فَكُن على الصبرِ صبوراً عسَى
ينفعك الصبر بخيرٍ تليه
فكم عسيرٍ عَزَّ في عُسرِه
هَوَّنَه الرحمنُ باليُسرِ فيهِ


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 630 ]

قلت رحم الله والدي : قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : إن الله سبحانه جعل الصبر جوادا لا يكبو , وصارما لا ينبو , وجندا لا يهزم , وحصنا حصينا لا يهدم ولا يثلم , فهو والنصر أخوان شقيقان , فالنصر مع الصبر , والفرج مع الكرب , والعسر مع اليسر , وهو أنصر لصاحبه من الرجال بلا عدة ولا عدد , ومحله من الظفر كمحل الرأس من الجسد , ... والصبر آخيّة المؤمن , التى يجول ثم يرجع إليها , وساق إيمانه الذى اعتماد له الإ عليها , فلا ايمان لمن لا صبر له , وإن كان فإيمان قليل في غاية الضعف , وصاحبه ممن يعبد الله على حرف , فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به , وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة , ولم يحظ منهما الإ بالصفقة الخاسرة , فخير عيش أدركه السعداء بصبرهم , وترقوا إلى أعلى المازل بشكرهم , فساروا بين جناحى الصبر والشكر إلى جنات النعيم , وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء واله ذو الفضل العظيم . اهـ / من عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين 1 / 8
الى آخر ما قاله في كتابه العظيم ذاك الذي قال هو في وصفه, وصَدَق : فجاء كتابا جامعا حاويا نافعا , فيه من الفوائد ما هو حقيق على أن يعض عليه بالنواجذ , وتثنى عليه الخناصر , مُمتعا لقاريه , صريحا للناظر فيه , مسليا للحزين , منهضا للمقصرين , محرضا للمشمرين , مشتملا على نكات حسان من تفسير القرآن , وعلى أحاديث نبوية معزوة إلى مظانها , وآثار سلفية منسوبة إلى قائلها , ومسائل فقهية حسان مقرة بالدليل , ودقائق سلوكية على سواء السبيل , لا تخفى معرفة ذلك عى من فكر , وأحضر ذهنه .اهـ / يمكنكم تحميل هذا السفر النفيس من هذا الرابط

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

53- [ صيام يوم الشك ]




عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن إسحاق بن محمد بن يحيى بن إبراهيم بن الوليد بن منده بن بطة بن أستندار - واسمه الفيرزان - بن جهاربخت، العبدي الأصبهاني الإمام الحافظ، أبو القاسم ابن الحافظ الكبير أبي عبد الله بن منده , ومنده لقب إبراهيم جده الأعلى [ت 470 هـ ]


ذكر أيضا [ الإمام أبو العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله ] في مسائله الماردانيات: أن طائفة من الأصحاب لم يذهبوا إلى صيام يوم الغيم، منهم: أَبُو القاسم بن منده.


المصدر : [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 63]

قلت رحم الله والدي : وصنف ابن منده في ذلك كتاب " صيام يوم الشك " ذكره في تصانيفه الحافظ ابن رجب في [ذيل الطبقات 1/ 61], و من الكتب المصنفة في المسألة أيضا :
1- " كتاب " للقاضي أبي يعلى محمد بن الحسين بن محمد بن الفراء الحنبلي / ت 458هـ
2- "النهي عن صوم يوم الشك" للحافظ الخطيب البغدادي الشافعي / ت463هـ, وقد لخص الكتابين النووي في المجموع شرح المهذب 6 / 408 , قال: اعلم أن القاضي أبا يعلى محمد بن الحسين بن محمد بن الفراء الحنبلي صنف جزءا في وجوب صوم يوم الشك, وهو يوم الثلاثين من شعبان إذا حال دون مطلع الهلال غيم, ثم صنف الخطيب الحافظ أبو بكر بن احمد بن علي بن ثابت البغدادي جزءا في الرد على ابن الفراء, والشناعة عليه في الخطأ في المسألة , ونسبه إلى مخالفة السنة, وما عليه جماهير الأمة, وقد حصل الجزءان عندي,  والله الحمد - وأنا أذكر إن شاء الله تعالى مقاصديهما, ولا اخل بشئ يحتاج إليه مما فيهما, مضموما إلى ما قدمته في الفرع قبله وبالله التوفيق .اهـ
3- " درء الضيم واللَّوم في صوم يوم الغيم " للحافظ أبي الفرج ابن الجوزي الحنبلي /ت597هـ, طبع في  دار البشائر الإسلامية 1415 هـ  تحقيق جاسم بن سليمان الفهيد الدوسري/ رابط تحميل نسخة للشاملة
4- " إقامة البرهان على عدم وجوب صوم يوم الثلاثين من شعبان " للحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الهادي الصالحي الحنبلي, طبع في  دار عمر بن الخطاب 1429هـ , دراسة وتحقيق وتعليق عبد العزيز بن مبروك بن عائد الاحمدي/ رابط تحميله
5- " تحقيق الرُّجحان بصوم يوم الشك من رمضان " للعلاّمة مرعي بن يوسف الكَرْمي الحنبلي  / ت 1033 ,  طبع في مكتبة الصحابة للتراث طنطا مصر / رابط تحميله
6- " إزالة الضنك في المراد من يوم الشك " لإبراهيم بن حسين بن بيري الحنفي / ت1099هـ, والله أعلم

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

54 - [ غربة عالم ]

قال ابن السمعاني: سمعتُ الحسين بن عبد الملك يقول: سمعتُ عبد الرحمن بن منده يقول: 


قد تعجبتٌ من حالي مع الأقربين والأبعدين، فإني وَجَدتُ بالآَفاق التي قصدتها أكثر من لقيتُه بها - موافقا كان أو مخالفا - دعاني إلى مساعدته على ما يقوله، وتصديق قوله، والشهادة له في فعله على قبولٍ ورضى. فإن كنت صَدَّقته سماني: مُوافِقًا، وإن وَقَفتُ في حَرْف من قولِه أو في شيء من فعله سماني: مخالفا, وإن ذكرتُ في واحدٍ منهما أن الكتاب والسنة بخلاف ذلك سماني: خارجيا, وإن روَيتُ حديثا في التوحيد سماني: مشبها, وإن كان في الرؤية سماني: سالميا, وأنا متمسكٌ بالكتاب والسنة، مُتَبرىءٌ إلى الله من التشبيه، والمثلِ والضد والند، والجسم والأعضاء والآلات، ومن كل ما يُنسب إليَّ, ويُدَّعى عَلَيَّ مِن أن أقول في الله تعالى شيئا من ذلك أو قلتُه، أو أراه، أو أتوهمه، أو أتخذه، أو أنتحله.ِ


المصدر : [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب 1/ 58]

قلت رحم الله والدي :  ما أشبه حال هذا الإمام رحمه الله في وصف حاله مع أهل زمانه بمن وصفه  ابن دريد اللغوي في قصيدته اللامية , وهي في ديوانه المطبوع ص 99 :


أَرَى النَّاسَ قَدْ أَغْرُوا بِبَغْيٍ وَرِيَبة ٍ
وَغَيٍّ إِذَا مَا مَيَّزَ النَّاسَ عَاقِلُ
وقدْ لزموا معنى الخلافِ فكلهمْ
إِلى نَحْوِ ما عَابَ الخليقَة َ مَائِلُ
إذا ما رأوا خيراً رموهُ بظنة ٍ
وإنْ عاينوا شراً فكلٌّ مناضلُ
وليسَ امرؤٌ منهمْ بناجٍ منَ الأذى
وَلاَ فِيهِمُ عَنْ زَلَّة ٍ مُتَغَافِلُ
وإنْ عاينوا حبراً أديباً مهذباً
حسيباً يقولوا إنهُ لمخاتلُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا ذهنٍ رموهُ ببدعة ٍ
وسموهُ زنديقاً وفيهِ يجادلُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا دينٍ يسموهُ نعجة ً
وليسَ لهُ عقلٌ ولا فيهِ طائلُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا صمتٍ يقولونَ صورة ٌ
مَمَثَّلَة ٌ بِالعِيّ بَلْ هُوَ جَاهِلُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا شرٍّ فويلٌ لأمهِ
لِمَا عَنْهُ يَحْكِيَ مَنْ تَضُمُّ المَحَافِلُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا أصلٍ يقولونَ إنما
يفاخرُ بالموتى وما هوَ زائلُ
وَإِنْ كَان مَجْهُولاً فَذَلِكَ عِنْدَهُمْ
كبيضِ رمالٍ ليسَ يعرفُ عاملُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا مالٍ يقولونَ مالهُ منَ السـ
حْتِ قَدْ رَابَى وَبِئْسَ المَآكِلُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا فقرٍ فقدْ ذلَّ بينهمْ
حقيراً مهيناً تزدريهِ الأراذلُ
وإنْ قنعَ المسكينُ قالوا لقلة ٍ
وشحة ِ نفسٍ قدْ حوتها الأناملُ
وإنْ يكتسبْ مالاً يقولوا بهيمة ٌ
أَتَاهَا مِنَ المَقْدُورِ حَظٌ وَنَائِلُ
وَإِنْ جَادَ قَالُوا مُسْرِفٌ وَمُبَذِّرٌ
وإنْ لمْ يجدْ قالوا شحيحٌ وباخلُ
وإنْ صاحبَ الغلمانَ قالوا لريبة ٍ
وإنْ أجملوا في اللفظِ قالوا مباذلُ
وَإِنْ هَوِيَ النِّسْوَانَ سَمَّوهُ فَاجِراً
وَإِنْ عَفَّ قَالُوا ذَاكَ خُنْثَى وَبَاطِلُ
وَإِنْ تَابَ قَالُوا لَمْ يَتُبْ مِنْهُ عَادَة ٌ
ولكنْ لإفلاسٍ وما ثمَّ حاصلُ
وإنْ حجَّ قالوا ليسَ للهِ حجهُ
وَذَاكَ رَيَاءُ أَنْتَجَتْهُ المَحَافِلُ
وَإِنْ كَانَ بِالشِّطْرَنْجِ وَالنَّرْدِ لاَعِباً
ولاعبَ ذا الآدابِ قالوا مداخلُ
وإنْ كانَ في كلِّ المذاهبِ نابزاً
وَكَانَ خَفِيفَ الرُّوحِ قَالُوا مُثَاقِلُ
وَإِنْ كَانَ مِغْرَاماً يَقُولُونَ أَهْوَجُ
وإنْ كانَ ذا ثبتٍ يقولونَ باطلُ
وإنْ يعتللْ يوماً يقولوا عقوبة ٌ
لشرِّ الذي يأتي وما هوَ فاعلُ
وَإِنْ مَاتَ قَالُوا لَمْ يَمُتْ حَتْفَ أَنْفِهِ
لما هوَ منْ شرِّ المآكلِ آكلُ
وما الناسُ إلاَّ جاحدٌ ومعاندٌ
وذو حسدٍ قدْ بانَ فيهِ التخاتلُ
فلا تتركنْ حقاً لخيفة ِ قائلٍ
فإنَّ الذي تخشى وتحذرُ حاصلُ

يمكنكم تحميل الديوان من هنا  الرابط  , فاللهم إنا نعوذ بك من جهد البلاء ، ودرك الشقاء ، وسوء القضاء  و شماتة الأعداء
و هذه كتب قيمة يستعان بها إن شاء الله تعالى على  تنفيس الغمة وتفريج الكربة عن أهل الغربة أهديها لكم :
أولها كتاب الغرباء للحافظ ابي بكر الآجري / رابط تحميله 
وأبحاث في الغربة وأهلها لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم والشاطبي رحمهم الله, جمعها سليم الهلالي وحققها في رسالة : الغربة والغرباء / رابط تحميله 
 وكتاب كشف الكربة في وصف حال أهل الغربة للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله/ رابط تحميله 
وكشف اللثام عن طرق حديث غربة الإسلام للشيخ عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع / رابط تحميله 
وخطبة بليغة بعنوان : كشف الكربة عن أهل الغربة للشيخ سلطان العيد حفظه الله  

من هنا 
نفعكم الله بما فيها من العلم والحكمة , وفرج عنا وعنكم كرب الدنيا والآخرة, آمين  


تفسير وبيان: السالمية: فرقة من الزهاد والصوفية تنسب لابن سالم البصري, قال الصفدي في الوافي 8 / 12 :أحمد بن محمد بن سالم أبو الحسن البصري الصوفي ابن الصوفي المتكلم صاحب المقالة السالمية, له أحوال ومجاهدة وأتباع ومحبون, وهو شيخ أهل البصرة في زمانه, عمر دهرا وأدرك سهل بن عبد الله التستري أخذ عنه وبقي إلى الستين والثلاثمائة . اهـ,  وقال الذهبي في ترجمته من  السير 16 / 273: له أصحاب يسمون السالمية، هجرهم الناس لألفاظ هجنة أطلقوها وذكروها.اهـ, وللإمام القاضي أبي يعلى البغدادي محمد بن الحسين الفراء كتاب: (الرد على السالمية والمجسمة), ذكره في السير 18/91

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

55- [ المشبهون برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

قال ابن الجوزي : كَانَ الْحسن شَدِيد الشّبَه برَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم, قَالَ أنس: لم يكن فيهم أحد أشبه بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الْحسن. 
وَمِمَّنْ كَانَ يشبه برَسُول الله جَعْفَر بن أبي طَالب، وَقثم بن الْعَبَّاس، وَأَبُو سُفْيَان بن الْحَارِث، والسائب بن عُبَيْدَة، وَكَانَ من التَّابِعين رجل يُقَال لَهُ : كابس بن ربيعَة السَّامِي، من بني سامة بن لؤَي، كَانَ يُشبههُ، فَبعث إِلَيْهِ مُعَاوِيَة فَقبل بَين عَيْنَيْهِ، وأقطعه قطيعة، وَكَانَ أنس بن مَالك إِذا رَآهُ بَكَى.


المصدر : [كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 43]

قلت رحم الله والدي : قال الذهبي في [ميزان الاعتدال 2/377]: ريحان بن سعيد، سمعت عباد بن منصور قال: كان رجل منا يقال له كابس ابن زمعة بن ربيعة، فرآه أنس بن مالك فعانقه وبكى، وقال: من أحب أن ينظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلينظر إلى كابس بن زمعة، وذكر فيه قصة طويلة، فدفعه إلى معاوية، وشهد سبعة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له كما شهد أنس.


تفسير وبيان : الحسن هو ابن علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب ابن هاشم بن عبد مناف، الإمام السيد، ريحانة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - و سبطه، و سيد شباب أهل الجنة، أبو محمد القرشي، الهاشمي، المدني، الشهيد/ ترجمته في السير 3/246

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

56- [ المحال مكشوف و الباطل زهوق ]

عبد الواحد بن محمد بن علي بن أحمد الشيرازي, ثم المقدسي،ثم الدمشقي، الفقيه الزاهد، أَبُو الفرج الأنصاري، السعدي العُبادي الخزرجي، شيخ الشام في وقته


قال ابن رجب : قرأت بخط الناصح عبد الرحمن بن نجم بن عبد الوهاب بن الشيخ أبي الفرج قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الشريف الجواني النسَّابة عن أبيه قَالَ: 
تكلم الشيخ أَبُو الفرج - أي الشيرازي الخزرجي - في مجلس وعظه، فصاح رجل متواجدا، فمات في المجلس, وكان يوما مشهودا, فقال المخالفون في المذهب: كيف نعمل, إن لم يمت في مجلسنا أحدٌ وإلا كان وَهَناً, فعمدوا إلى رجل غريب، دفعوا له عشرة دنانير، فقالوا: احضر مجلسنا، فإذا طاب المجلس فَصِحْ صيحةً عظيمةً، ثم لا تتكلم حتى نحملك, ونقول: مات, ونجعلك في بيت، فاذهب في الليل، وسافر عن البلد, ففعل، وصاح صيحة عظيمة، فقالوا: مات، وحُمل. 
فجاء رجل من الحنابلة، وزاحم حتى حصل تحتَه، وعَصَرَ على خُصاه، فصاح الرجل, فقالوا: عاش عاش
وأخذ الناس في الضحك، وقالوا : المحال ينكشف.

المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 159 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي - : 
الإمام أبو الفرج وصفه الذهبي في السير 19/ 51 بقوله: الإمام، القدوة، شيخ الإسلام , وقال أيضا: كان يعرف في العراق بالمقدسي، من كبار أئمة الإسلام .اهـ, من مصنفات هذا الإمام كتاب: " التبصرة في أصول الدين " لم يطبع بعد, يمكنكم تحميله مخطوطا من هنا
توضيح وبيان: المخالفون في المذهب هم الأشاعرة, فقد ذكر  الذهبي في ترجمته : أنه رحمه الله كانت له وقعات مع الأشاعرة، وظهر عليهم بالحجة في مجلس السلاطين بالشام

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

57- [ نفوس ثمينة ]

حَدِيث: جَاءَ وَفد بزاخة من أَسد وغَطَفَان إِلَى أبي بكر يسْأَلُون الصُّلْح، فَخَيرهمْ بَين الْحَرْب المجلية وَالسّلم المخزية. فَقَالُوا: هَذِه المجلية قد عرفناها، فَمَا المخزية؟ ...وفيه : فَقَالَ عمر: نِعم مَا قلت، إِلَّا أَن قَتْلَانَا قُتِلت على أَمرِ الله، أجورها على الله، لَيْسَ لَهَا ديات. فتتابع الْقَوْم على مَا قَالَ عمر.


قال ابن الجوزي : قَول عمر: لَيْسَ لقتلانا ديات، فغاية فِي الْحسن؛ لِأَنَّهُ لم يرض أَن يكون عَرَضُ الدُّنْيَا عِوَضا لِنُفُوس الشُّهَدَاء الَّتِي ثُومِنَت بِالْجنَّةِ، فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {إِن الله اشْترى من الْمُؤمنِينَ أنفسهم وَأَمْوَالهمْ بِأَن لَهُم الْجنَّة} [التَّوْبَة: 111]


المصدر : [ كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 46 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي - : 
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه القيم: حادي الأرواح 1 / 84:  قال تعالى {إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْداً عَلَيْهِ حَقّاً فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالأِنْجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُوا بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُمْ بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ}, فجعل سبحانه ها هنا الجنة ثمنا لنفوس المؤمنين وأموالهم, بحيث إذا بذلوها فيه استحقوا الثمن, وعقد معهم هذا العقد, وأكده بأنواع من التأكيد: 
أحدها: إخبارهم سبحانه وتعالى بصيغة الخبر المؤكد بأداة : أن
الثاني: الأخبار بذلك بصيغة المرضى الذي قد وقع وثبت واستقر
الثالث: إضافة هذا العقد إلى نفسه سبحانه, وأنه هو الذي اشترى هذا المبيع
الرابع: أنه أخبر بأنه وعد بتسليم هذا الثمن وعدا لا يخلفه ولا يتركه
الخامس: أنه أتى بصيغة : على التي للوجوب , إعلاما لعباده بأن ذلك حق عليه أحقه هو على نفسه
السادس: أنه أكد ذلك بكونه حقا عليه
السابع: أنه أخبر عن محل هذا الوعد, وأنه في أفضل كتبه المنزلة من السماء, وهي التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن
الثامن: إعلامه لعباده بصيغة استفهام الإنكار, وأنه لا أحد أوفى بعهده منه سبحانه
التاسع: أنه سبحانه وتعالى أمرهم أن يستبشروا بهذا العقد, ويبشر به بعضهم بعضا بِشَارة من قد تم له العقد ولزم, بحيث لا يثبت فيه خيار, ولا يعرِض له ما يفسخه
العاشر: أنه أخبرهم إخبارا مؤكدا بأن ذلك البيع الذي بايعوه به هو الفوز العظيم, والبيع ههنا بمعنى المبيع الذي أخذوه بهذا الثمن وهو الجنة. اهـ


وقال أيضا رحمه الله في فصل آخر نفيس من زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد 3 /65: فليتأمل العاقد مع ربه عقد هذا التبايع، ما أعظم خطره وأجله، فإن الله عز وجل هو المشتري، والثمن جنات النعيم والفوز برضاه، والتمتع برؤيته هناك, والذي جرى على يده هذا العقد أشرف رسله وأكرمهم عليه من الملائكة والبشر، وإن سلعةً هذا شأنُها لقد هُيِّئَت لأمرٍ عظيم وخطبٍ جسيم:


قد هيئوك لأمر لو فطنت له ... فاربأ بنفسك أن ترعى مع الهمل
مهر المحبة والجنة بذل النفس والمال لمالكهما الذي اشتراهما من المؤمنين، فما للجبان المعرض المفلس وسوم هذه السلعة، بالله ما هزلت فيَسْتَامُها المفلسون، ولا كَسَدَت فيبيعها بالنسيئة المُعسِرون، لقد أقيمت للعرض في سوق من يَزِيد، فلم يرض ربُّها لها بثمن دونَ بذل النفوس، فتأخر البَطَّالون، وقام المحبون ينتظرون أيهم يصلح أن يكون نفسه الثمن، فدارت السلعة بينهم ووقعت في يد { أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين } [المائدة: 54]


لما كثر المدعون للمحبة طولبوا بإقامة البينة على صحة الدعوى، فلو يُعطى الناس بدعواهم لادعى الخَلِيُّ حُرقَة الشَّجِي، فتنوع المدعون في الشهود، فقيل: لا تثبت هذه الدعوى إلا ببينة { قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله } [آل عمران: 31] فتأخر الخلق كلهم، وثبت أتباع الرسول في أفعاله وأقواله وهديه وأخلاقه، فطولبوا بعدالة البينة، وقيل: لا تقبل العدالة إلا بتزكية {يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون لومة لائم} [المائدة: 54] فتأخر أكثر المدعين للمحبة، وقام المجاهدون فقيل لهم: إن نفوس المحبين وأموالهم ليست لهم فسلموا ما وقع عليه العقد فإن {الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة} [التوبة: 111], وعَقْدُ التبايع يوجب التسليم من الجانبين، فلما رأى التجار عظَمَة المُشترِي وقَدرَ الثمن وجلالةَ قدرِ من جرى عقد التبايع على يديهِ ومقدار الكتاب الذي أثبت فيه هذا العقد, عرفوا أن للسلعة قدرا وشأنا ليس لغيرها من السلع، فرأوا من الخسران البَيِّن والغُبن الفاحش أن يبيعوها بثمن بخس دراهم معدودة, تذهب لذتها وشهوتها وتبقى تبعتها وحسرتها، فإن فاعلَ ذلك مَعدودٌ في جملة السفهاء، فعقدوا مع المشتري بيعة الرضوان, رضى واختيارا من غير ثبوت خيار، وقالوا: والله لا نُقيلكَ ولا نَستقيلك، فلما تَمَّ العقدُ وسَلَّمُوا المبيعَ قيل لهم: قد صارت أنفسكم وأموالكم لنا، والآن فقد رددناها عليكم أوفرَ ما كانت وأضعاف أموالكم معها, {ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون} [آل عمران: 169] لم نبتع منكم نفوسكم وأموالكم طلبا للربح عليكم، بل ليظهر أثر الجود والكرم في قبول المعيب, والإعطاء عليه أجل الأثمان، ثم جمعنا لكم بين الثمن والمثمن.
تأمل قصة جابر بن عبد الله , وقد اشترى منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعيره، ثم وفاه الثمن وزاده، ورد عليه البعير، وكان أبوه قد قتل مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في وقعة أحد، فذكره بهذا الفعل حال أبيه مع الله، وأخبره أن الله أحياه، وكلمه كفاحا، وقال: يا عبدي تمن علي»
 فسبحان من عظم جوده وكرمه أن يحيط به علم الخلائق، فقد أعطى السلعة، وأعطى الثمن، ووفق لتكميل العقد، وقبل المبيع على عيبه، وأعاض عليه أجل الأثمان، واشترى عبده من نفسه بماله، وجمع له بين الثمن والمثمن، وأثنى عليه ومدحه بهذا العقد، وهو سبحانه الذي وفقه له وشاءه منه.انتهى 


تنبيه : الفائدة التي أوردها ابن القيم رحمه الله حول حديث جابر رضي الله عنه سبقه لاستنباطها الحافظ  أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السهيلي الأندلسي رحمه الله/ت 581هـ , صاحب الروض الأنف , قال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 4 /100: قال السهيلي: في هذا الحديث إشارة إلى ما كان أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جابر بن عبد الله أن الله أحيا والده وكلمه فقال له: تَمَنَّ عَلَيَّ, وذلك أنه شهيد, وقد قال الله تعالى:(إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم) وزادهم على ذلك في قوله: (للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة), ثم جمع لهم بين العوض والمعوض فرد عليهم أرواحهم التي اشتراها منهم, فقال:(ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون), والروح للإنسان بمنزلة المطية, كما قال عمر بن عبد العزيز, قال: فلذلك اشترى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جابر جمله وهو مطيته، فأعطاه ثمنه, ثم رده عليه وزاده مع ذلك, قال ففيه تحقيق لما كان أخبره به عن أبيه
قال ابن كثير : وهذا الذي سلكه السهيلي هاهنا إشارة غريبة وتخيل بديع والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

58- [ موعظة وزير ]

المعمر بن علي بن المعمر بن أبي عمامة البقال البغدادي، ،الفقيه الواعظ. ريحانة البغداديين [ت 506 هـ ] , له كلمات في الوعظ حسنة، ورسائل مستحسنة. وجمهور وعظه حكايات السلف. وكان يحصل بوعظه نفع كثير


وعظ " نظام الملك " الوزير مرة بجامع المهدي، فقال: الحمدُ لله ولي الإنعام، وصلى الله على من هو للأنبياء ختام، وعلى آله سُرج الظلام، وعلى أصحابه الغر الكرام, والسلام على صدر الإسلام, ورَضِيّ الإمام. زَينه اللهُ بالتقوى، وختم له بالحسنى، وجمع له بين خير الآخرة والدنيا.
معلوم يا صدر الإسلام، أن آحاد الرعية من الأعيان مخيَّرون في القاصد والوافد: إن شاءوا وَصَلُوا، وإن شاءوا فَصَلُوا، وَأَما من تَوَشَّحَ بولاية فليس مخيرا في القاصد والوافد, لأن من هو على الخليقة أَمير، فهو في الحقيقة أجير، قد باع زمنه, وأخذ ثمنه, فلم يبق له من نهاره, ما يتصرف فيه على اختياره، ولا له أن يصلي نفلا، ولا يدخل مُعتَكَفا، دون الصدد لتدبيرهم، والنظر في أمورهم، لأن ذلك فضل، وهذا فرض لازم.
وأنتَ يا صدر الإسلام، وإن كنت وزير الدولة، فأنت أجيرُ الأمة، استأجرك جلالُ الدولة بالأجرة الوافرة, لتنوب عنه في الدنيا والآخرة، فأما في الدنيا: ففي مصالح المسلمين. وأمَّا في الآخرة: فلتجيب عنه رب العالمين, فإنه سيقفه بين يديه، فيقول له: ملَّكتُكَ البلاد، وقلدتك أزمة العباد, فما صنعتَ في إفاضة البذل، وإقامة العدل؟ , فلعله يقول: يا رب اخترتُ من دولتي شجاعا عاقلا، حازما فاضلا، وسمَّيتُهُ: قِوامَ الدين, ونِظامَ المُلْك، وها هو قائم في جملة الولاة, وبسطت بيده في الشرط والسيف والقلم، ومكنته في الدينار والدرِهم، فاسأله يا رب: ماذا صنع في عبادك وبلادك؟ 
أفتحسن أن تقولَ في الجواب: نعم , تقلدتُ أمور البلاد, وملكت أزمة العباد, وبثثت النوال، وأعطيت الإفضال، حتى إذا قربت من لقائك، ودنوت من تلقائك، اتخذت الأبواب والبواب، والحِجاب والحجاب, ليصُدُّوا عني القاصد، ويردُّوا عني الوافد؟.
فأَعْمِر قبرك ,كما عَمَّرتَ قصرك، وانتهز الفرصة ما دام الدهر يقبل أمرك، فلا تعتذر، فما ثمَّ من يقبل عذرك.
وهذا ملك الهند, وهو عابد صنم, ذهبَ سمعُه، فدخل عليه أهل مملكته يُعَزُّونه في سمعه، فقال: ما حسرتي لذهاب هذه الجارحة من بدني، ولكن تأسفي لصوت المظلوم لا أسمعه فأغيثه، ثم قَالَ: إن كان قد ذهب سمعي فما ذهب بصري, فليؤمر كل ذي ظلامة أن يلبس الأحمر، حتى إذا رأيتُه عرفتُه فأنصفته.
وهذا " أنوشروان " قَالَ له رسول ملك الروم: لقد أقدرتَ عدوَّك عليك بتسهيل الوصول إليك. فقال: إنما أجلس هذا المجلس لأكشف ظُلاَمَةً , وأقضي حاجة.
وأنتَ يا صدر الإسلام، أحق بهذه المأثرة، وأولى بهذه وأحرى, فَأَعِدَّ جوابا لتلك المسألة، فإنَه " اللهُ الذي تَكَادُ السَّمَوَاتُ يَتَفَطَرْنَ مِنْه " مريم: 90 في موقفٍ ما فيه إلا خاشِعٌ، أو خاضِعُ, أو مُقَنعٌ، ينخلع فيه القلب، ويحكم فيه الرَّبُ، ويَعظُمُ فيه الكَربُ، ويشيبُ فيه الصغيرُ، ويعزل فيه الملك والوزيرُ، يوم " يتَذكَّرُ الإنْسَانُ، وَأنَّى لَهُ الذِّكْرَى " الفجر: 23، " يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِن خَيْرٍ مُحْضَراً وَمَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ سُوءٍ تَوَدّ لَوْ أنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدًا بَعِيدًا " آل عمران: 30.
وقد استجلبتُ لك الدعاء، وخَلَّدْتُ لك الثناءَ، مع براءتي من التُّهْمَة, فليس لي - بحمدالله تعالى - في أرضِ الله ضَيعةٌ ولا قَرية، ولا بيني وبين أحد خصُومة، ولا بِي - بحمد الله تعالى - فَقرٌ ولا فَاقة.
فلما سمع " نظامُ الملك " هذه الموعظة بكى بكاءً شديدًا، وأمر له بمائة دينار, فأبى أن يأخذها، وقال: أنا في ضيافةِ أمير المؤمنين, ومن يكن في ضيافة أمير المؤمنين يَقبُحُ عليه أن يأخذ عَطاءَ غيرِهِ, فقال له: فُضَّها على الفقراء، فقال: الفقراءُ على بَابِك أكثرُ مِنْهُمْ على بَابِي، ولم يأخذ شيئًا.


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب 1/ 249 ]

قلت – رحم الله والدي -: 
جلال الدولة لقب: مَلِكْ شَاه أبو الفتح بن أبي شجاع محمد ألب أرسلان ابن داود بن ميكائيل بن سلجوق [ت 485هـ ], وقد ذكر ابن الجوزي في المنتظم 16 / 311 , قصة لجلال الدولة تشبه من وجه ما ذكره عنه الواعظ , قال:
ذكر هبة الله بن المبارك بن يوسف السقطى في تاريخه قَالَ: حدثني عبد السميع بن داود العباسي قَالَ:  قصد مَلِكْ شَاه رجلان من أهل البلاد السفلي, من أرض العراق, يعرفان: بابنَيْ غزال، من قرية تعرف بالحدادية، فتعلقا بركابه, وقالا: نحن من أسفل واسط من قرية تعرف بالحدادية، مقطعة لخمارتكين الحلبي، صادرنا على ألف وستمائة دينار، وكسر ثنيتي أحدنا, والثنيتان بيده ، وقد قصدناك أيها الملك لتقتص لنا منه، فقد شاع من عدلك ما حملنا على قصدك، فإن أخذت بحقنا كما أوجب الله عليك, وإلا فاللَّه الحاكم بالعدل بيننا, وفسر على السلطان ما قالاه. 
قَالَ عبد السميع: فشاهدت السلطان وقد نزل عن فرسه, وقال: ليمسك كل واحد منكما بطرف كمي, واسحباني إلى دار حسن هو نظام الملك فأفزعهما ذلك، ولم يقدما عليه، فأقسم عليهما إلا فعلا، فأخذ كل واحد منهما بطرف كمه, وسارا به إلى باب النظام ، فبلغه الخبر، فخرج مسرعا, وقبل الأرض بين يديه , وقال: أيها السلطان المعظم، ما حملك على هذا؟ , فقال: كيف يكون حالي غدا بين يدي الله إذا طولبت بحقوق المسلمين , وقد قلدتك هذا الأمر لتكفيني مثل هذا الموقف، فإن تطرق على الرعية ثَلْمٌ لم يتطرق إلا بك, وأنت المطالب، فانظر بين يديك، فقبل الأرض, وسار في خدمته، وعاد من وقته، فكتب بعزل خمارتكين, و حَلِّ إقطاعه، ورَدِّ المالِ إليها وقَلْعِ ثنيتيه إن ثبت عليه البينة، ووصلهما بمائة دينار، وعادا من وقتهما.اهـ


- من الكتب المصنفة في وعظ الخلفاء والملوك :
1- مواعظ الخلفاء للحافظ أبي بكر بن أبي الدنيا القرشي 
2- والخطب والمواعظ لأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام ، طبع في مكتبة الثقافة الدينية ، القاهرة تحقيق رمضان عبد التواب / رابط تحميله
3- والشفاء في مواعظ الملوك و الخلفاء لأبي الفرج ابن الجوزي البغدادي, طبع في دار الدعوة الاسكندرية تحقيق فؤاد عبدالمنعم أحمد / رابط تحميل غلاف وفهرس الكتاب
4- سراج الملوك لأبي بكر محمد بن الوليد الطرطوشى المالكي /ت  520هـ, طبع في المطبعة الأميرية بولاق 1289 هـ/ رابط تحميله
5- النصح في الدين و مآرب القاصدين في مواعظ الملوك و السلاطين لمحمد بن ابي بكر الموصلي/ رابط تحميله  مخطوطا


بيان وتوضيح : النظام هو الوزير الكبير نِظام الملك الحسن بن علي بن إسحاق الطوسي/ت 485 هـ, والثنية من الأسنان, جمعها ثنايا وثنيات , وفي الفم أربع, و الثلمة في الحائط وغيره الخلل, والجمع ثلم

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

59- [ الوزير المُمَدَّح ]

الوزير عميد الدولة ابن جهير: محمد بن محمد بن محمد ابن جهير الوزير , عميد الدولة أبو منصور ابن الوزير فخر الدولة [ ت 493 هـ ]


وهو من الوزراء الممدحين , قال العماد الكاتب:  مدحه عشرة آلاف شاعر , ويقال: أنه مدح بمائة ألف بيت شعر


المصدر : [ الوافي بالوفيات 1/  209]
ََ
قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
ترجمة ابن جهير في: سير الأعلام 19 /175, المنتظم 9 /118، الكامل في التاريخ 10 /298، الوافي بالوفيات  /122 


توضيح وبيان : (ممدح كمحمد) ، أي (ممدوح جدا) ، وممتدح كذالك / تاج العروس 7 / 111

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

60- [ الكتاب الممدوح ]

عز الدين أبو الفضل ابن الوزير ابن العلقمي [سبقت أخباره في الفائدة 11 , كتب على كتاب معجم الأدباء لياقوت الحموي: [الطويل] 


(سَماَءٌ أنارت للفضائل أَنجُما ... وبَحرٌ أَثَارَ الدُّرَّ فَذّاً وتَوأما)
(جَلاَ أوجُهَ الآدابِ زهرا مُضيئة ... فثَقَّف عودَ العلم حتى تقَوَّمَا)
(أَثَارَ خَفِيات الفضائلِ فأنثنى ... سَناها مُضيئا بعد أن كان مُظلما)
(وأَلَّفَ من بعد التفرق شملَهَا ... على أن فيه حسنها متقسما)
(تضَمَّنَ أسماءً يُنير بها الدُّجَى ... ويُهدي بها الغَاوي ويُجلي بها العَمَى)


المصدر :  [الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 217]


قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
معجم الأدباء اسمه الكامل : إرشاد الأريب إلى معرفة الأديب, وهو من تأليف شهاب الدين أبي عبد الله ياقوت بن عبد الله الرومي الحموي/626هـ, طبع في دار الغرب الإسلامي، بيروت 1414 هـ تحقيق  إحسان عباس / يمكنكم تحميله من الرابط 


توضيح وبيان:  ثقفه تثقيفا: سواه /القاموس المحيط 1 / 795

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

61-  [ قصيدة ولا المهابهارتا ]

أبو رجاء الأسواني الشاعر المصري : محمد بن أحمد بن الربيع بن سليمان بن أبي مريم, صاحب القصيدة التي لا يعلم في الوجود أطول منها 


سئل قبل موته بسنتين كم بلغت قصيدتك إلى الآن ؟ , فقال:  ثلثين وماية ألف بيت, وقد بقي الطب والفلسفة,  لأنه نظم فيها أخبار العالم وقصص الأنبياء


وكان أديبا شافعي المذهب , توفي سنة خمس وثلثين وثلث ماية



المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 2/ 30]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-  : 
[المهابهارتا] وتعني : الملك العظيم بهاراتا, وهي واحدة من الملحمتين الكُبريين المكتوبتين بالسنسكريتية في الهند القديمة - الأخرى رامايانا -. الملحمة جزء من الإيتيهاسا الهندوسية - التاريخ الهندوسي - وتُشكل جزءاً هاماً من الميثولوجيا الهندوسية, ويزعمون أنها أطول قصيدة ملحمية في العالم , باحتوائها على أربعة وسبعين ألف سطر شعري,  وقطع نثرية طويلة، ووجود مليون وثمانمائة ألف كلمة فيها تقريباً، يبلغ حجمها عشرة أضعاف حجم الإلياذة والأوديسة مجتمعتين, ثم هي مجموعة كتابات لمؤلفين عديدين عاشوا في أزمنة مختلفة 


فيا حسرتا على ما ضيع المسلمون من تراث علمائهم وأعلامهم , وإلا فلو أَحْسَنَّا حفظ وعرض تراثنا الإسلامي الخالد لفاخرنا الأمم والحضارات ولاستحيوا من المقابلة والمنافسة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

62- [ قعود المتصوفة في الزوايا لأخذ الفتوح ]



[حديث ابن عمر: خُذْهُ، وَمَا جَاءَك من هَذَا المَال وَأَنت غير مشرف لَهُ, وَلَا سَائل فَخذه، وما لا فَلَا تتبعه نَفسك] 


قال ابن الجوزي:
رُبمَا تعلق بِهَذَا الحَدِيث جهال المتزهدين فِي قعودهم على الْفتُوح, وَلَا حجَّة لَهُم فِي ذَلِك؛ لِأَن قعُود أحدهم فِي رِبَاط مَعْرُوف تَهَيُؤٌ للقبول، وَمَدُّ كَفِّ الطّلبِ، فَهُوَ كمن يفتح حانوتا يُقْصَد، ثمَّ كَونه يَنْوِي الْقبُول لما يزِيد على استشراف النَّفس؛ لِأَن الاستشراف تَطَلُّعٌ مَا، وَهَذَا عازمٌ على الْقبُول قطعا.
ثمَّ لابد من النّظر فِي حَال الْآخِذ والمأخوذ مِنْهُ، فَإِن كَانَ الْمَأْخُوذ زَكَاة أَو صَدَقَة والآخذ يَسْتَحِقهَا جَازَ لَهُ، وَإِن كَانَ غير مُسْتَحقّ، مثل أَن يكون قَادِرًا على الْكسْب، أَو عِنْده مَا يَكْفِيهِ، فقد قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: " لَا تحل الصَّدَقَة لَغَنِيّ، وَلَا لذِي مرّة سوي ". 
وَإِن كَانَ هَدِيَّة نظر الْآخِذ فِي حَال نَفسه, هَل يخَاف أَن يكون قبُوله إِيَّاهَا سَببا لمداهنة الْمَأْخُوذ مِنْهُ، أَو لتَعلق قلبه بِهِ، واستشراف نَفسه طَمَعا فِي تكْرَار الْعَطاء أَو لمنته عَلَيْهِ، أَو كَسبه غير طيب. 
فَمن خَافَ شَيْئا من هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء لم يقبل، وَقد كَانَ السّلف ينظرُونَ فِي هَذِه الدقائق، فَيَقِلُّ قبولهم للعطايا، ثمَّ جَاءَ أَقوام يدعونَ التزهد، وَإِنَّمَا مُرَادهم الرَّاحَة وإيثار البطالة، وَلَا يبالون أخذُوا من ظَالِم أَو مكاس.

المصدر : [كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 51]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

63-  [ لذة العلم وحلاوته ]

أبو جعفر النسفي الحنفي محمد بن أحمد بن محمود [ ت414هـ ]
يحكي أنه بات ليلة مهموما من الإضافة وسوء الحال, فوقع في خاطره فرع من فروع مذهبه, فأعجب به فقام يرقص في داره, ويقول: أين الملوك وأبناء الملوك, فسألته زوجته عن ذلك, فأخبرها, فتعجبت


المصدر : [الوافي بالوفيات 2/ 54]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
من باب هذه القصة ما ذكره الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخه 4 / 299 عن الحافظ أبي بكر محمد بن القاسم ابن الأنباري رحمه الله /ت 328هـ قال: حدثت عنه: أنه مضى يوما في النخاسين, وجارية تعرض, حسنة كاملة الوصف، قال: فوقعت في قلبي، ثم مضيت إلى دار أمير المؤمنين الراضي، فقال لي: أين كنت إلى الساعة؟ فعرفته، فأمر بعض أسبابه، فمضى فاشتراها وحملها إلى منزلي، فجئت فوجدتها، فعلمت الأمر كيف جرى, فقلت لها: كوني فوق إلى أن أستبرئك، وكنت أطلب مسألة قد اختلت علي, فاشتغل قلبي، فقلت للخادم: خذها وامض بها إلى النخاس, فليس قدرها أن تشغل قلبي عن علمي, فأخذها الغلام، فقالت: دعني أكلمه بحرفين, فقالت: أنت رجل لك محل وعقل، وإذا أخرجتني ولم تبين لي ذنبي لم آمن أن يظن الناس في ظنا قبيحا, فعرفنيه قبل أن تخرجني, فقلت لها: مالك عندي عيب غير أنك شغلتني عن علمي, فقالت: هذا أسهل عندي, قال: فبلغ الراضي أمره، فقال: لا ينبغي أن يكون العلم في قلب أحد أحلى منه في صدر هذا الرجل.اهـ


لمثل هذه المواقف يصح أن ينشد:
خلق الله للحروب رجالاً - - - ورجالاً لقصعةٍ وثريدِ!

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

64 - [ وظيفة ببيت من شعر ]


محمد بن سعيد بن موسى الزجالي


قَالَ ابْن الْأَبَّار فِي إعتاب الْكتاب لَهُ: 
كَانَ يعرف بالأصمعي لعنايته بالأدب وَحفظ اللُّغَة، وَهُوَ أول من رَأس أهل بَيته، وَجل بالمكتابة وأورثها عقبه، وَسبب اتِّصَاله بالسلطان أَن الْأَمِير عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الحكم عثرت بِهِ دَابَّته وَهُوَ فِي غزَاة، فَأَنْشد متمثلا:


(وَمَا لَا نرى مِمَّا يقي الله أَكثر)
وَطلب صدر الْبَيْت فعزب عَنهُ، فَسَأَلَ أَصْحَابه فأضلوه، وَأمر بسؤال كل من يتهم بِمَعْرِفَة فِي عسكره، فَلم يَلف أحد يقف عَلَيْهِ غير مُحَمَّد بن سعيد هَذَا، فَقَالَ: أصلح الله الْأَمِير, أول الْبَيْت:


(نرى الشَّيْء مِمَّا نتقي فنهابه ... وَمَا لَا نرى مِمَّا يقي الله أَكثر)
فاستخدمه.


المصدر : [ بغية الوعاة 1/ 113 ]


قلت رحم الله والدي :
إعتاب الْكتاب لابن الأبَّار القضاعي البلنسي ، وهو رسالة استعطاف طويلة، بعث بها إلى السلطان أبي زكريا الحفصي صاحب تونس، وكان قد أعفاه من خدمته لكلام وشي به عليه، وقد أفرط ابن الأبار في التذلل لأبي زكريا في فاتحة الكتاب، ثم أخذ يقص حكايات كتّاب سبق إليهم غضب السلاطين، ثم حلت بهم نعمة الرضا فأعتبوهم وغفروا لهم،  اشتمل على (75) ترجمة لمشاهير الكتّاب/  رابط تحميله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

66 – [ أبيات في هضم النفس ]

قَالَ ابْن اللبان: أنشدنا أشياخنا، عَن عبد الله بن كثير:


(بُنَيُّ كثيرٍ كَثيرُ الذُّنُوبِ ... فَفِي الْحِل والبل من كَانَ سَبَّهُ)
(بُنَيُّ كثيرٍ دَهَته اثْنَتَانِ ... رِيَاءٌ وَعُجبٌ يُخالِطهن قَلبهُ)
(بُنَيُّ كثيرٍ أَكولٌ نَؤومٌ ... وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِكِ مَن خَافَ رَبَّهُ)
(بُنَيُّ كثيرٍ يُعَلِّمُ عِلماً ؟... لقد أَعْوزَ الصُّوفَ من جَزَّ كَلْبه)

قَالَ ابْن كثير هَذَا حِين سَأَلَهُ أهل مَكَّة أَن يُقْرِئهُمْ الْقُرْآن بعد وَفَاة مُجَاهِد، وَرُوِيَ أَن قَائِلهَا: مُحَمَّد بن كثير، وَالله أعلم


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 186]

قلت رحم الله والدي :
اللإمام العلامة شمس الدين محمد بن أبي بكر الزرعي المعروف بـ: ابن قيم الجوزية أبيات تشبهها, ذكرها الصفدي في الوافي بالوفيات 2/ 196 وفي  أعيان العَصْر 4/369: أنشدني من لفظه لنفسه :


(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر كثيرُ ذنوبه ... فليس على من نال من عرضه أثمُ)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر جهولٌ بنفسه ... جهول بأمر الله أني له العلمُ)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر غَدا متصدرا ... يعلم علما وهو ليس له علمُ)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر غدا مُتمنيا ... وصال المعالي والذنوب له همم)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر يرُوم ترقيا ... إلى جنة المأوى وليس له عزمُ)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر يَرَى الغرم في الذي ... يزول ويفنى والذي تركه الغنمُ)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر لقد خاب سَعيه ... إذا لم يكن في الصالحاتِ له سهمُ)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر كما قال ربه ... هلوعٌ كنودٌ وصفه الجهل والظلمُ)
(بُنَيُّ أبي بكر وأمثاله غَدَوا ... بفتواهم هذي الخليقة تأتم)
(وليس لهم في العلم باع ولا التقى ... ولا الزهد والدنيا لديهم هي الهم)
(فو الله لو أن الصحابة شاهدوا ... أفاضلهم قالوا هم الصم والبكم)


توضيح وبيان : ابن كثير هو الإمام أبو معبد عبد الله بن كثير بن عمرو  المكي الداري إمام أهل مكة في القراءة ترجمته في غاية النهاية في طبقات القراء 1 /443

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

67- [ حكمة سمعونية] 

ابن سمعون الواعظ محمد بن أحمد بن إسمعيل بن عبيس, كان أوحد دهره وفرد عصره في الكلام على علم الخواطر والإشارات, ولسان الوعظ, دَوَّنَ الناس حكمه وجمعوا كلامه,  من كلامه :


رأيت المعاصي نذالة, فتركتها مروءة,  فاستحالت ديانة 

وإياه عَنَى الحريري في المقامة الحادية والعشرين بقوله: مُتواصفون فتى يقصدونه, ويُحِلُّونَ ابن سمعون دونه, ولم يأت في الوعظ مثله 


المصدر : [ الوافي بالوفيات 2/ 38 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
ابن سمعون الشيخ، الإمام الواعظ الكبير المحدث أبو الحسين محمد بن أحمد بن إسماعيل بن عنبس البغدادي، شيخ زمانه ببغداد, له أمالي حديثية, طبعت في دار البشائر / يمكنكم تحميلها من الرابط / ترجمته في تاريخ بغداد 2 / 95, و سير الذهبي:16 /506.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

68-  [كتاب في مسألة غسل الرجلين في الوضوء] 

صنف الإمام أبو الفتح سليم الرازي- رحمه الله- كتاباً ست كراريس بخطه، قرأه عليه الخطيب البغدادي، وغيره من الأئمة الأعلام، سماه: "الرسالة المنصفة في طهارة الرجلين في الوضوء" على كلام الشريف المرتضى أبي القاسم على بن الحسين الموسوي، والشيخ  أبي محمد علي الله بن الحسين بن النعمان المعروف بابن المعلم في ذلك، واستقصى في الرد عليهم، وأتى فيه من الأدلة العلوم ما أقر به أعين العلماء من أهل السنة، وغيرهم،- فرحمه الله، ورضي عنه-.


المصدر : [ العدة شرح العمدة لابن العطار 1/ 59 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
ذكر الكتاب الذهبي  في ترجمته من السير 17 /646 باسم: (غسل الرجلين) , ومؤلفه سليم بن أيوب بن سليم أبو الفتح الرازي الإمام شيخ الإسلام الشافعي [ت447 هـ] 
والشريف المرتضى هو العلامة أبو طالب القرشي نقيب العلوية [ت436 هـ]، قال الذهبي: ديوان المرتضى كبير وتواليفه كثيرة، وكان صاحب فنون...وديوانه في أربع مجلدات, وكان من الأذكياء الأولياء، المتبحرين في الكلام والاعتزال، والأدب والشعر، لكنه إمامي جلد, نسأل الله العفو , وفي تواليفه سب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنعوذ بالله من علم لا ينفع, ترجم له في السير17 / 588
والشيخ المفيد محمد بن محمد بن النعمان البغدادي عالم الرافضة [ت410هـ]، صاحب التصانيف, قال الذهبي: قيل: بلغت تواليفه مائتين، لم أقف على شيء منها, ولله الحمد اهـ, ترجم له في السير 17 /344
وأيضا لأبي الفتح محمد بن علي الكراكجي  الرافضي رسالة: القول المبين عن وجوب مسح الرجلين [ت 449 هـ] مطبوعة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

69 - [ العالم المتفنن وكتابه الفنون ]

علي بن عقيل بن محمد بن عقيل بن أحمد البغدادي الظفري المقرىء الفقيه، الأصولي، الواعظ المتكلم، أبو الوفاء، أحد الأئمة الأعلام، وشيح الإسلام
قال ابن الجوزي : كان دائم التشاغل بالعلم، حتى أني رَأيتُ بخطه: 
إني لا يَحِلُّ لي أن أُضَيِّعَ ساعة من عمري، حتى إذا تعَطَّل لساني عن مذاكرة ومناظرة، وبصري عن مطالعة، أَعْمَلتُ فِكري في حال راحتي، وأنا مستطرح، فلا أنهضُ إلا وقد خَطَر لي ما أُسَطِّره, وإني لأجد من حرصي على العلم, وأنا في عشر الثمانين أشد مما كنت أجده وأنا ابن عشرين سنة.
قال: وكان له الخاطر العاطر، والبحث كن الغامض والدقائق، وجعل كتابه المسمى بـ: "الفنون" مَنَاطاً لخواطره وواقعاته, من تأمل واقعاته فيه عرف غَوْرَ الرجلِ.


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 324]

قلت  -رحم الله والدي- :
قال الذهبي في ميزانه [5892]: على بن عقيل، أبو محمد أبو الوفاء الظفري الحنبلي, أحد الاعلام، وفرد زمانه علما ونقلا، وذكاء وتفننا, له كتاب الفنون في أزيد من أربعمائة مجلد، إلا أنه خالف السلف، ووافق المعتزلة في عدة بدع، نسأل الله العفو والسلامة، فإن كثرة التبحر في الكلام ربما أضر بصاحبه، ومن حسن إسلام المرء تركه مالا يعنيه.توفي سنة ثلاث عشرة وخمسمائة.انتهى
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في لسانه [662]: هذا الرجل من كبار الأئمة نعم كان معتزليا, ثم أشهد على نفسه أنه تاب عن ذلك, وصحت توبته, ثم صنف في الرد عليهم, وقد أثنى عليه أهل عصره ومن بعدهم, وأطراه بن الجوزي, وعول على كلامه في أكثر تصانيفه,... وله تصانيف كثيرة منها: الفنون يشتمل على ست مائة مجلدا, أو أكثر من ذا .اهـ
وقال ابن رجب في [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 344]: أكبر تصانيفه: كتاب: "الفنون", وهو كتاب كبير جدا، فيه فوائد كثيرة جليلة، في الوعظ، والتفسير، والفقه، والأصلين، والنحو، واللغة، والشعر، والتاريخ، والحكايات. وفيه مناظراته ومجالسه التي وقعت له، وخواطره ونتائج فكره قيدها فيه, وقال ابن الجوزي: وهذا الكتاب مائتا مجلد. وقع لي منه نحو من مائة وخمسين مجلدة, وقال عبد الرزاق الرسعني في تفسيره: قال لي أبو البقاء اللغوي: سمعت الشيخ أبا حكيم النهرواني يقول: وقفت على السفر الرابع بعد الثلاثمائة من كتاب الفنون, وقال الحافظ الذهبي في تاريخه: لم يصنف في الدنيا أكبر من هذا الكتاب. حدثني من رأى منه المجلد الفلاني بعد الأربعمائة.
قلت [ابن رجب]: وأخبرني أبو حفص عمر بن علي القزويني ببغداد، قال: سمعت بعض مشايخنا يقول: هو ثمانمائة مجلدة.اهـ


كتابه الفنون وجد منه مجلدان طبعا في دار المشرق بيروت 1970 بتحقيق جورج المقدسي, ثم في مكتبة لينة 1433هـ/ يمكنكم تحميل الكتاب من الرابط التالي: المجلد1 / المجلد2

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

70- [ الفرق بين عزلة العالم والجاهل ]

الإمام، العلامة، البحر، شيخ الحنابلة، أبو الوفاء علي بن عقيل بن محمد بن عقيل بن عبد الله البغدادي، الظفري، الحنبلي، المتكلم، صاحب التصانيف


سئل فقيل له: ما تقول في عزلة الجاهل ؟ , فقال: خَباَلٌ و وَبَال، تضره ولا تنفعه.
فقيل له: فعزلة العالم؟ , قال: ما لك ولها، معها حذاؤها وسقاؤها: ترد الماء وترعى الشجر، إلى أن يلقاها ربها.


المصدر : [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 353]

قلت –رحم الله والدي -:
كلمة هذا الإمام متضمنة لحديث نبوي شريف في اللقطة , أخرجه البخاري 2436 ومسلم 1722 من حديث زيد بن خالد الجهني رضي الله عنه, وقد ضمنه أيضا العلامة ابن القيم كلاما نفيسا حول العبودية لله تعالى فقال في مدارج السالكين 3 /165:  وأما العبودية المطلقة: فلا يعرف صاحبها باسم معين من معاني أسمائها، فإنه مجيب لداعيها على اختلاف أنواعها، فله مع كل أهل عبودية نصيب, يضرب معهم بسهم، فلا يتقيد برسم ولا إشارة، ولا اسم ولا بِزَيٍّ، ولا طريقٍ وَضْعِي اصطلاحي، بل إِن سُئِل عن شيخه؟ قال: الرسول, وعن طريقه؟, قال: الاتباع, وعن خرقته؟ , قال: لباس التقوى, وعن مذهبه؟ , قال: تحكيم السنة, وعن مقصوده ومطلبه؟ , قال: {يريدون وجهه} [الأنعام: 52], وعن رباطه وعن خانكاه؟ , قال: { في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة } [النور: 36], وعن نسبه؟ قال:

أبي الإسلام لا أب لي سواه ... إذا افتخروا بقيس أو تميم

وعن مأكله ومشربه؟ , قال: « ما لك ولها؟ معها حذاؤها وسقاؤها ترد الماء وترعى الشجر حتى تلقى ربها».


واحسرتاه تقضى العمر وانصرمت ... ساعاته بين ذل العجز والكسل
والقوم قد أخذوا درب النجاة وقد ... ساروا إلى المطلب الأعلى على مهل

أما حكم العزلة فقال في فتح الباري 13 /42: قد اختلف السلف في أصل العزلة , فقال الجمهور: الاختلاط أولى لما فيه من اكتساب الفوائد الدينية للقيام بشعائر الإسلام, وتكثير سواد المسلمين, وإيصال أنواع الخير إليهم من إعانة وإغاثة وعيادة وغير ذلك, وقال قوم: العزلة أولى لتحقق السلامة, بشرط معرفة ما يتعين .اهـ, وقد صنفت كتب مفردة فيها, فمن ذلك  :
العزلة والإنفراد للحافظ ابن أبي الدنيا القرشي له كتاب , طبع بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور سلمان / رابط تحميله
والعزلة للحافظ أبي سليمان حمد بن محمد الخطابي البستي / رابط تحميله 
والعزلة لأبي الفتح عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد الفزارى البغدادي المعروف بجخجخ بالجيم والخاء المعجمة من تلاميذ أبى على الفارسى /ت 358 هـ, ذكره في كشف الظنون 2 /1439
الرسالة المغنية في السكوت ولزوم البيوت للإمام أبي علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الله ابن البنا الحنبلي البغدادي / ت 471 هـ/ رابط تحميله
والعزلة للحافظ أبي القاسم على بن الحسن بن هبة الله الدمشقي الشافعي المعروف بابن عساكر /ت 571 هـ, ذكره في هدية العارفين 1 /701
والعزلة للحافظ أبي الفرج ابن الجوزي, ذكره ابن رجب في ذيل طبقاته 2/495
وعز العزلة للحافظ تاج الاسلام أبي سعد عبد الكريم بن محمد السمعاني الشافعي/ت 562 هـ, ذكره في  كشف الظنون 2 /1139
وكتاب من ألف العزلة لضياء الدين أبي شجاع عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله البسطامى البلخى المحدث الصوفى/ت 562 هـ, ذكره في كشف الظنون 2 / 1464, وكرره  في موضع آخره بعنوان: مزالق العزلة
والعزلة للعلامة المجتهد محمد بن إبراهيم الوزير الحسني اليمني صاحب العواصم وإيثار الخلق/ت 840هـ / رابط مخطوطته / رابط مطبوعته 
وتكميل النعوت في لزوم البيوت للعلامة عبد الغني النابلسي الحنفي , طبع بعنوان: المسلمون فى زمان الفتن كما أخبر الرسول, تحقيق مجدي الشوري / رابط تحميله 
وكتاب عزُّ العزلة للشيخ عائض القرني, طبع في دارالعبيكان

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

71- [ تفسير في 500 مجلد ]

عبد السّلام بن محمد بن يوسف بن بُنْدَار، أبو يوسف القَزْوينيّ. شيخ المعتزلة [المتوفى: 488 هـ].


قال السّمعاني: كان أحد المعمّرين والفضلاء المقدَّمين، جمع " التّفسير الكبير " الّذي لم يُرَ في التّفاسير كتابٌ أكبر منه، ولا أجمع للفوائد، لولا أنّه مَزَجَه بكلام المعتزلة، وبثَّ فيه مُعْتَقَدَه، وما اتَّبع نهج السَّلَف فيما صَنَّفه من الوقوف على ما ورَدَ في الكتاب والسُّنّة والتّصديق بهما.
وقال ابن عساكر: سمعتُ الحسين بن محمد البلْخيّ يقول: إنّ أبا يوسف صنَّف " التّفسير " في ثلاث مائة مجلَّد ونيّف، وقال: من قرأه عليّ وهبْتُه النُّسْخة. فلم يقرأه عليه أحدٌ.
وقال ابن النّجّار: قرأتُ بخطّ أبي الوفاء بن عقيل الفقيه: قدم علينا القاضي أبو يوسف القَزْوينيّ من مصر، وكان يفتخر بالاعتزال.. وكان طويل اللّسان بعلمٍ تارةٍ، وبسفهٍ يؤذِي به النّاسَ أخرى. ولم يكن محقّقًا إلّا في التّفسير، فإنّه لَهِجَ بالتّفاسير حتّى جمع كتابًا بلغ خمس مائة مجلّد، حشى فيه العجائب، حتّى رأيت منه مجلَّدةً في آيةٍ واحدة، وهي قوله تعالى: {وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُو الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سليمان} فذكر فيه السَّحَرة والملوك الّذين نَفَقَ عليهم السِّحْرُ وأنواع السِّحر وتأثيراته.
وقال محمد بن عبد الملك في " تاريخه ": فسَّر بمصر القرآن في سبع مائة مجلّدٍ كبار.
وقال أبو عليّ بن سُكَّرَة الصَّدَفيّ: ذكر لي أنّ له تفسيرًا في القرآن في نحو ثلاث مائة مجلَّد، سبعة منها في سورة الفاتحة.


المصدر : [ تاريخ الإسلام ت بشار 10 /600 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي - :
أغنانا الله تعالى بتفاسير السلف, ولم يحوجنا إلى تفسير هذا الداعية المبتدع , فعندنا تفسير ابن جرير والبغوي وابن كثير وغيرها كثير, فله المنة والحمد كثيرا, وقد ذكر الذهبي في ترجمته أيضا: قال أبو عليّ بن سُكَّرَة الصَّدَفيّ: أبو يوسف القَزْوينيّ كان معتزليًّا داعيةً، كان يقول: لم يبقَ مَن ينصُرُ هذا المذهبَ غيري.اهـ
 فالحمد لله على الإسلام والسنة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

72- [ لطف اللطيف الخبير ]

قال أبو المظفر سبط ابن الجوزي: حكى ابن عقيل عن نفسه قال:
حججت فالتقطت عقد لؤلؤ في خيط أحمر، فإذا شيخ أعمى ينشده، ويبذل لملتقطه مائة دينار، فرددته عليه، فقال: خذ الدنانير, فامتنعت، وخرجت إلى الشام، وزرت القدس، وقصدت بغداد، فأويت بحلب إلى مسجد وأنا بردان جائع، فقدموني، فصليت بهم، فأطعموني، وكان أول رمضان، فقالوا: إمامنا توفي، فصل بنا هذا الشهر, ففعلت، فقالوا: لإمامنا بنت, فزوجت بها، فأقمت معها سنة، وأولدتها ولدا ذكرا، فمرضت في نفاسها
فتأملتها يوما فإذا في عنقها العقد بعينه بخيطه الأحمر، فقلت لها: لهذا قصة, وحكيت لها، فبكت، وقالت: أنت هو والله، لقد كان أبي يبكي، ويقول: اللهم ارزق بنتي مثل الذي رد العقد علي، وقد استجاب الله منه, ثم ماتت، فأخذت العقد والميراث، وعدت إلى بغداد 


المصدر: [ سير أعلام النبلاء  19 / 450] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي - :
انظر إلى اللطف الخفي لربنا اللطيف الحكيم الخبير وحسن قضائه حيث قَدَّر زواج ابن عقيل من هذه المرأة, واستجابته لدعوة هذا الرجل الصالح, وكذا حسن عاجل ثوابه لابن عقيل لورعه, وأدائه الأمانة, وصبره على الضيق والحاجة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

73- [ التضحية بالبهيمة الخُنثى ]

قال النووي رحمه الله:
أما الخنثى فضربان: أشهرهما من له فرج النساء وذكر الرجال، والثاني: من ليس له واحد منهما، وإنما له خرق يخرج منه البول وغيره لا يشبه واحدا منهما، وهذا الثاني ذكره البغوي والماوردي وغيرهما، وقد وقع هذا الخنثى في البقر
فجاءني جماعة أثق بهم يوم عرفة سنة أربع وسبعين وستمائة، قالوا: إن عندهم بقرة هي خنثى, ليس له فرج الأنثى ولا ذكر الثَّوْرِ، وإنما لها خَرق عند ضَرعها, يخرج منه البول، وسألوا عن جَواز التضحية بها، فقلت لهم: تُجزئ, لأنها ذكر أو أنثى، وكِلاهما مُجزىء، وليس فيه ما يُنقِصُ اللحمَ, واسْتَثْبَتُهُم  ْ فيه
قال صاحب التتمة في أول كتاب الزكاة: يقال: ليس فيه شيء من الحيوانات خُنثى إلا في الآدمي والإبل
قلت: وتكون في البقر كما حَكَيتُه.اهـ


المصدر : [ تهذيب الأسماء واللغات 3 /100 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

74- [ كل هذا من أجل 30 بيضة ]

ذكر محمد بن محمد السنجي الكاتب أن أباه حدثه، قال: كان الوزير أبو محمد المهلبي تقدم إلى القاضي ابن قريعة أن يشرف على البناء في داره، وأمر بأن لا يُطلَقَ شيء من النفقة إلا بتوقيع القاضي.
قال: وكان يوما جالسا مع جماعة في دار المهلبي, بقرب الموضع الذي كان القاضي يجلس فيه، فحضر رجل من العَامَّة، فوقف بين يديه ودعا له، وادعى أن له ثمن ثلاثين بيضة, أخذها منه الوكيل لتزويق السقوف, ولم يعطه ثمنها، فقال له: بَيِّن، عافاك الله، دعواك، وأَفْصِح عن نَجوَاك، فَمِنَ البيضِ نعامي, وبطي, وهندي, ونبطي, وحمامي, وعصافيري، حتى أن السمك يبيض، والدود يبيض، فمن أي أجناسه لك؟ 
فقال الرجل: أنا لا أبيع بيض النعام لتزويق السقوف، لي ثمنُ ثلاثينَ بيضة من بيض الدجاج النبطي، فقال القاضي: الآن حصحص الحق، ما كنيتك ؟ فقال: أنا عمر أبو حفص، فقال لكاتب البناء: اكتب - بورك فيك- إلى الوكيل محمد بن عاصم: 
حضرنا، تولاك الله، أبو حفص عمر البيضي، فذكر أنه له ثمن ثلاثين بيضة دجاجيا، لا بطيا, ولا هنديا، أخذت على شرط الإنصاف منه، ثم أخذ ثمنها عنه، فأرجع أكرمك الله إلى موجب كتابك، وما أثبته باسم عمر هذا في حسابك، فإن كان صادقا فله ما للصادقين من البر والإكرام، وإعطاء الثمن على الوفاء والتمام، وإن كان كاذبا فعليه ما على الكاذبين من اللعن والزجر، وقل له موبخا: باعدك الله من حريمه، ما أقل وقارك لشيبك وحسبك، وصل على نبيك، وارفع التوقيع إليه
قال: فلما أخذه الرجل وضعه في جيبه، وقال: ثمن البيض علي أربعة دوانيق، وأنا، والله، لا أبيع هذه الرقعة بدرهمين، ومضى.

المصدر : [تاريخ بغداد 3 / 120 ]



قلت -رحم الله والدي- :
ما أظرف العامي هذا, و والله لو وصلتنا هذه الرقعة بخط كاتبها لوجدت من يشتريها ويعطي فيها ألف دولار أو أكثر ,فهذه ليست فاتورة بيض بل مرسوم وزاري وتعيين إداري

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

75 [ بِعْ الدار واشتر الفنون والفصول ]

عبد الله بن المبارك ويعرف بعسكر بن الحسن العكبري، المقرىء، الفقيه أبو محمد، ويعرف بابن نيال:
كان يصحب شافعا الحنبلي، فأشار عليه بشراء كتب ابن عقيل، فباع ملكا له, واشترى بثمنه كتاب الفنون، وكتاب الفصول، ووقفها على المسلمين


المصدر : [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 414]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -: 
لمثل هذا الفاضل وأمثاله ضرب المثل السائر: بِع الدار واشتر الأذكار, فرحم الله هؤلاء الناس فإنهم كانوا لا يعدِلُون بالعلم وأسبابه شيئا

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

76-  حكاية عجيبة

محمد بن عبد الباقي بن محمد الأنصاري الكعبي البغدادي البصري البزاز الفرضي، القاضي أبو بكر بن أبي طاهر، ويعرف بـ: قاضي المارستان.[ 442 / 535 هـ]


أنبئت عن يوسف بن خليل الحافظ قال: أخبرنا الشيخ الصالح أبو القاسم عبد الله بن أبي الفوارس محمد بن علي بن حسن الخزاز الصوفي البغدادي ببغداد قال: سمعت القاضي أبا بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي بن محمد البزاز الأنصاري يقول: 
كنت مجاورا بمكة - حرسها الله تعالى - فأصابني يوما من الأيام جوع شديد, لم أجد شيئا أدفع به عني الجوع، فوجدت كيسا من إبريسم, مشدودا بشرابة من إبريسم أيضا, فأخذته وجئت به إلى بيتي، فحللته فوجدت فيه عقدا من لؤلؤ لم أر مثله، فخرجت فإذا الشيخ ينادي عليه، ومعه خرقة فيها خمسمائة دينار, وهو يقول: هذا لمن يرد علينا الكيس الذي فيه اللؤلؤ، فقلت: أنا محتاج، وأنا جائع، فآخذ هذا الذهب فأنتفع به، وأرد عليه الكيس، فقلت له: تعال إلي، فأخذته وجئت به إلى بيتي، فأعطاني علامة الكيس، وعلامة الشرابة، وعلامة اللؤلؤ وعدده، والخيط الذي هو مشدود به، فأخرجته ودفعته إليه, فسلم إلي خمسمائة دينار، فما أخذتها، وقلت: يجب علي أن أعيده إليك, ولا آخذ له جزاء، فقال لي: لا بد أن تأخذ, وألح علي كثيرا، فلم أقبل ذلك منه، فتركني ومضى.
وأما ما كان مني: فإني خرجت من مكة وركبت البحر، فانكسر المركب وغرق الناس، وهلكت أموالهم، وسلمت أنا على قطعة من المركب، فبقيت مدة في البحر لا أدري أين أذهب، فوصلت إلى جزيرة فيها قوم، فقعدت في بعض المساجد، فسمعوني أقرأ، فلم يبق في تلك الجزيرة أحد إلا جاء إلي, وقال: علمني القرآن, فحصل لي من أولئك القوم شيء كثير من المال, قال: ثم إني رأيت في ذلك المسجد أوراقا من مصحف، فأخذتها أقرأ فيها, فقالوا لي: تحسن تكتب؟, فقلت: نعم، فقالوا: علمنا الخط، فجاءوا بأولادهم من الصبيان والشباب، فكنت أعلمهم، فحصل لي أيضا من ذلك شيء كثير, فقالوا لي بعد ذلك: عندنا صبية يتيمة، ولها شيء من الدنيا نريد أن تتزوج بها، فامتنعت، فقالوا: لا بل، وألزموني، فأجبتهم إلى ذلك, فلما زفوها إلي مددت عيني أنظر إليها، فوجدت ذلك العقد بعينه معلقا في عنقها، فما كان لي حينئذ شغل إلا النظر إليه, فقالوا: يا شيخ، كسرت قلب هذه اليتيمة من نظرك إلى هذا العقد، ولم تنظر إليها، فقصصت عليهم قصة العقد, فصاحوا وصرخوا بالتهليل والتكبير، حتى بلغ إلى جميع أهل الجزيرة، فقلت: ما بكم, فقالوا: ذلك الشيخ الذي أخذ منك العقد أبو هذه الصبية، وكان يقول: ما وجدت في الدنيا مسلما إلا هذا الذي رد علي هذا العقد، وكان يدعو ويقول: اللهم أجمع بيني وبينه حتى أزوجه بابنتي، والآن قد حصلت، فبقيت معها مدة ورزقت منها بولدين, ثم إنها ماتت فورثت العقد أنا وولداي، ثم مات الولدان, فحصل العقد لي فبعته بمائة ألف دينار, وهذا المال الذي ترون معي من بقايا ذلك المال


المصدر : [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 444]



قال الحافظ ابن رجب : هكذا ساق هذه الحكاية يوسف بن خليل الحافظ في معجمه, وساقها ابن النجار في تاريخه، وقال: هي حكاية عجيبة, وأظن القاضي حكاها عن غيره, وقد ذكرها أبو المظفر سبط بن الجوزي في تاريخه في ترجمة أبي الوفاء بن عقيل, وذكر عن ابن عقيل: أنه حكى عن نفسه: أنه حج، فالتقط العقد ورده بالموسم، ولم يأخذ ما بذل له من الدنانير، ثم قدم الشام، وزار بيت المقدس، ثم رجع إلى دمشق، واجتاز بحلب في رجوعه إلى بغداد، وأن تزوجه بالبنت كان بحلب. ولكن أبا المظفر ليس بحجة فيما ينقله، ولم يذكر للحكاية إسنادا متصلا إلى ابن عقيل، ولا عزاها إلى كتاب معروف، ولا يعلم قدوم ابن عقيل إلى الشام، فنسبتها إلى القاضي أبي بكر الأنصاري أنسب. والله أعلم.
وقد تضمنت هذه القصة: أنه لا يجوز قبول الهدية على رد الأمانات, لأنه يجب عليه ردها بغير عوض، وهذا إذا كان لم يلتقطها بنية أخذ الجعل المشروط, وقد نص أحمد رضي الله عنه على مثل ذلك في الوديعة، وأنه لا يجوز لمن ردها إلى صاحبها قبول هديته إلا بنية المكافأة.اهـ
وقد تقدمت القصة بصيغة أخرى محكية عن العلامة ابن عقيل [ا لفائدة 72 ]


توضيح وبيان: ترجمة قاضي المارستان في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/434. سير أعلام النبلاء 20/23 ، شذرات الذهب 4 /108 , وله أحاديث الشيوخ الثقات الشهير بالمشيخة الكبرى, طبع بدراسة وتحقيق الشريف حاتم العوني, في دار عالم الفوائد 1422هـ في ثلاثة مجلدات/ رابط تحميله
وابن خليل هو الحافظ المفيد الرحال الإمام مسند الشام شمس الدين أبو الحجاج يوسف بن خليل بن عبد الله الدمشقي الأدمي, محدث حلب, ولد سنة 555هـ, واشتغل بالحديث وله ثلاثون, وتخرج بالحافظ عبد الغني وشيوخه نحو خمسمائة نفس

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

76- حجة باهرة على الطائفة الفاجرة 

قال القاضي أبو بكر [ ابن العربي المعافري ]: قد كان قال لي أصحابنا النصرية بالمسجد الأقصى: إن شيخنا أبا الفتح نصر بن إبراهيم المقدسي اجتمع برئيس من الشيعة، فشكا إليه فساد الخلق، وأن هذا الأمر لا يصح إلا بخروج الإمام المنتظر، فقال له نصر: هل لخروجه ميقات معلوم أم لا ؟, قال الشيعي: نعم لخروجه ميقات، قال أبو الفتح نصر: ومعلوم هو أو مجهول؟ , قال له الشيعي: معلوم، قال نصر: ومتى يكون؟ , قال الشيعي: إذا فسد الخلق، قال أبو الفتح نصر: فلم تحبسونه عن الخلق ؟ , وقد فسد جميعهم إلا أنتم, فلو فسدتم لخرج، فأسرعوا به، وأطلقوه من سجنه، أو نحو هذا، وعجلوا بالرجوع إلى مذهبنا، فبهت
وأظن أنه سمعها من شيخه سليمان بن أيوب الرازي الإمام الزاهد.


المصدر : [ العواصم من القواصم - النسخة الكاملة 1 /53 ] 

قلت -رحم الله والدي-  :
توضيح وبيان: نصر بن إبراهيم بن نصر المقدسي النابلسي رئيس الشافعية بالشام /ت  490 هـ, وهو صاحب الكتاب العظيم: الحجة على تارك المحجة , طبع مختصره / رابط تحميله , وشيخه أبو الفتح سليم بن أيوب بن سليم, الإمام شيخ الإسلام الشافعي / ت447 هـ , النصرية : أي أتباع وتلاميذ الشيخ نصر المقدسي

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

*78- النصر من الله* 
 
*قال العلامة أبو حيان في تفسير قوله تعالى: يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائة يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون*
*قال بعض العلماء: الذي استقر حكم التكليف عليه بمقتضى هذه الآية أن كل مسلم بالغ وقف بإزاء المشركين عبدا كان أو حرا فالهزيمة عليه محرمة, ما دام معه سلاحه يقاتل به, فإن كان ليس معه سلاح فله أن ينهزم, وإن قابله ثلاثة حلت له الهزيمة, والصبر أحسن، وروى البيهقي وغيره: إن جيش مؤتة وكانوا ثلاثة آلاف من المسلمين وقفوا لمائتي ألف, مائة ألف من الروم ومائة ألف من الأنباط, وروي أنهم وقفوا لأربعمائة ألف, والأول هو الصحيح* 
*وفي تاريخ فتح الأندلس أن طارقا مولى موسى بن نصير سار في ألف رجل وسبعمائة رجل إلى الأندلس, وذلك في رجب سنة ثلاث وتسعين من الهجرة, فالتقى هو وملك الأندلس لذريق, وكان في سبعين ألف عنان, فزحف إليه طارق وصبر له, فهزم الله الطاغية لذريق, وكان الفتح انتهى*
* وما زالت جزيرة الأندلس تلتقي الشرذمة القليلة منهم بالعدد الكثير من النصارى فيغلبونهم، وأخبرنا من حضر الوقعة التي كانت في الديموس الصغير على اثني عشر ميلا من مدينة غرناطة, سنة تسع عشرة وسبعمائة, وكان المسلمون ألفا وسبعمائة فارس من الأندلسيين والبربر, وكان النصارى مائة ألف راجل, وستين ألف رام, وخمسة عشر ألف فارس بين رام ومدرع, فصبروا لهم وأسروا أكابرهم, وقتلوا ملك قشتالة دون جوان, ونجا أخوه دون بطر مجروحا, وكان ملوك النصارى ملك قشتالة المذكور وملك إفرنسة وملك يوطقال وملك غلسية وملك قلعة رباح قد خرجوا عازمين على استئصال المسلمين من الجزيرة فهزمهم الله**.*

*المصدر: [ البحر المحيط في التفسير 5 / 351 ]* 
 
*قلت – رحم الله والدي- :*
*قال ربنا تعالى في كتابه العزيز : كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ, وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ 2/ 249*

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

79- الله خير حفظا وحافظا

قال العلامة القرطبي :
في السيرة في هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومقام علي رضي الله عنه في فراشه قال: 
وخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخذ حفنة من تراب في يده، وأخذ الله عز وجل على أبصارهم عنه فلا يرونه، فجعل ينثر ذلك التراب على رؤوسهم وهو يتلو هذه الآيات من يس:" يس. والقرآن الحكيم. إنك لمن المرسلين. على صراط مستقيم. تنزيل العزيز الرحيم."- إلى قوله-" وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون". حتى فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من هذه الآيات، ولم يبق منهم رجل إلا وقد وضع على رأسه ترابا، ثم انصرف إلى حيث أراد أن يذهب


قلت: ولقد اتفق لي ببلادنا الأندلس بحصن منثور من أعمال قرطبة مثل هذا, وذلك أني هربت أمام العدو, وانحزت إلى ناحية عنه، فلم ألبث أن خرج في طلبي فارسان, وأنا في فضاء من الأرض قاعد, ليس يسترني عنهما شي، وأنا أقرأ أول سورة يس, وغير ذلك من القرآن، فعبرا علي, ثم رجعا من حيث جاءا, وأحدهما يقول للآخر: هذا ديبلة، يعنون شيطانا, وأعمى الله عز وجل أبصارهم فلم يروني، والحمد لله حمدا كثيرا على ذلك.


المصدر : [ تفسير الجامع لأحكام القرآن 10 / 270 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
قصة الهجرة ذكرها ابن هشام في سيرته (1 / 483), وقال السهيلي في روضه 4 / 126: في قراءة الآيات الأول من سورة { يس } من الفقه التذكرة بقراءة الخائفين لها اقتداء به عليه السلام فقد روى الحارث بن أبي أسامة في مسنده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذكر فضل يس أنها إن قرأها خائف أمن أو جائع شبع أو عار كسي أو عاطش سقي حتى ذكر خلالا كثيرة.اهـ
قلت: الحديث ذكره في إتحاف الخيرة المهرة بزوائد المسانيد العشرة [3004] قال الحارث بن محمد بن أبي أسامة: ثنا عبد الرحيم بن واقد، ثنا حماد بن عمرو عن السري بن خالد بن شداد، عن جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن جده، عن علي- رضي الله عنه, قال البوصيري: هذا إسناد مسلسل بالضعفاء، السري وحماد وعبد الرحيم ضعفاء
توضيح وبيان : ديبلة: أو ديابلو معناها شيطان بالإسبانية diablo

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأستاذ الفاضل / أبا يعلى،، جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك ..

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

80- فقه الأولويات

أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد الدينوري البغدادي الفقيه، الإمام أبو بكر بن أبي الفتح, أحد الفقهاء الأعيان، وأئمة أهل المذهب[ ت 532 هـ ]


قال ابن الجوزي في كتاب " تلبيس إبليس ": 
كنت أصلي وراء شيخنا أبي بكر الدينوري في زمن الصبا فكنت - يعني: إذا دخلت معه في الصلاة وقد بقي في الركعة يسير - أستفتح وأستعيذ، فيركع قبل أن أقرأ، فقال لي: يا بني، إن الفقهاء قد اختلفوا في وجوب قراءة الفاتحة خلف الإمام، ولم يختلفوا في أن الاستفتاح سنة، فاشتغل بالواجب ودع السنة.


المصدر : [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 431 ]

قلت -رحم الله والدي- :
ما أحو جنا إلى فهم هذا والعمل به , فكم مِنا مَن يَبَرُّ ويَجُود على أصدقائه وخِلانه ويُضَيع والديه ومن تجب عليه نفقتهم, وكم منا من يحفظ الأشعار, ويقرأ ما يضره ولا ينفعه, ويضيع حفظ القرآن وتدارس العلم النافع 
فاللهم ارزقنا فهما عنك في دينك , آمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

81- تركة محدث

محمد بن ناصر بن محمد بن علي بن عمر السلامي الفارسي الأصل، ثم البغدادي، الأديب اللغوي، الحافظ أبو الفضل بن أبي منصور [ ت 550 هـ ]


رأيت بخطه وصية له أوصى بها، ذكر فيها صفة ما يخلفه من التركة، وهو :
1-	ثياب بدنه، وكلها خِلَق مغسولة
2-	وأثاث منزله, وكان مختصرا جدا 
3-	وثلاثة دنانير من العين
لم يذكر سوى ذلك، ومات ولم يعقب.

المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 56 ]

قلت – رحم الله والدي - :
رحم الله هؤلاء القوم عاشوا خفافا وماتوا خفافا, ولم تجرفهم الدنيا بفتنها وزخرفها, وكانوا قادرين عليها لو أرادوها
ابن ناصر شيخ ابن الجوزي, يكثر الرواية عنه في كتبه, قال فيه: كان حافظا ضابطا متقنا, ثقة لا مغمز فيه، وهو الذي تولى تسميعي الحديث، فسمعت مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل بقراءته, وغيره من الكتب الكبار, والأجزاء العوالي على الأشياخ، وكان يثبت لي ما أسمع.اهـ
ترجمته في المنتظم 10 /162، تذكرة الحفاظ 4 /1289 ، ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1 /225 ، شذرات الذهب 4 /155

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

82- حكم إحياء ليالي المواسم والموالد في المقابر المساجد 

 قال أبو الوفاء بن عقيل - رحمه الله تعالى - :
 أنا أبرأ إلى الله تعالى من جموع أهل وقتنا، في المساجد، والمشاهد ليالي يسمونها إحياء, لعمري إنها لإحياء أهوائهم، وإيقاظ شهواتهم، جموع الرجال، والنساء مخارج، الأموال فيها من أفسد المقاصد وهو الرياء، والسمعة وما في خلال كل واحد من اللعب، والكذب، والغفلة، ما كان أحوج الجوامع أن تكون مظلمة من سُرُجِهم، مُنَزَّهة عن معاصيهم وفِسقهم، مردانٌ ونسوةُ، وفِسقٌ 
الرَّجُلُ عِندي من وزن في نفسه ثمن الشمعة فأخرج به دهنا وحطبا إلى بيوت الفقراء, ووقف في زاوية بيت بعد إرضاء عائلته بالحقوق, فكُتِب في المتهجدين
صلى ركعتين بحزن ودعا لنفسه وأهله وجماعة المسلمين, وبكر إلى معاشه لا إلى المقابر, فترك المقابر في ذلك عبادة
 يا هذا انظر إلى خروجك إلى المقابر كم بينه وبين ما وُضِعَتْ له, قال: « تذكركم الآخرة », فأشغلك بتَلَمُّحِ الوجوهِ الناضرة في تلك الجموع لزرع اللذة في قلبك، والشهوة في نفسك من مطالعة العظام الناخرة, يُستدعى بها ذكر الآخرة 
كلا ما خرجت إلا متنزها، ولا عدت إلا متأثما، ولا فرق عندك بين القبور، والمساكن مع الفرجة, لا أَقَلَّ من أن تكون من المعاصي بين الجدران, فأما أن تجعل المقابر، والمشاهد عِلَّة في الاشتهار فلا, فعلى من فطن لقولي في رجب وأمثاله { فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم } [التوبة: 36] .
عَزَّ عَلَيَّ بقوم فَاتَتْهُم أيام المواسم التي يَحْظَى فيها قوم بأنواع الأرباح، وليتهم خرجوا منها بالبطالة رأسا برأس, ما قنعوا حتى جعلوها من السنة إلى السنة خلسا لاستيفاء اللذات, واستلام الشهوات المحظورات, ما بال الوجوه المصونة في جمادى هتكت في رجب بحجة الزيارات, { أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون } [المائدة: 50] , { ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا } [نوح: 13]


وقال: أَتَرَى بماذا تتحدثُ عنك سواري المسجد في الظلم، وأفنية القبور، والقباب، بالبكاء من خوف الوعيد، والتذكرة للآخرة ؟ , بنظر العبرة إذا تحدثت عن أقوام ختموا في بيوتهم الختمات, وصانوا الأهل اتباعا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حيث « انسل من فراش عائشة - رضي الله عنها - إلى المسجد لا جموع ولا شموع ؟ , طوبى لمن سمع هذا الحديث فانزوى إلى زاوية بيته, فانتصب لقراءة جزء في ركعتين بتدبر وتفكر », فيالها من لحظة ما أصفاها من أكدار المخالطات, وأقذار الرياء، غدا يرى أهل الجموع أن المساجد تلعنهم، والمشاهد والمقابر تستغيث منهم.
يُبَكِّرُ أحدهم فيقول: أنا صائم، متى أفلح عُرْسُكَ حتى يكون له صبحة ؟ , قل لي: يا من أحيا في الجامع بأي قلب رجعت؟ , مات والله قلبك، وعابت نفسك، ما أخوفني على من فعل هذا الفعل في هذه الليالي أن يخاف في مواطن الأمن، ويظمأ في مقامات الري انتهى كلامه. 


قال ابن مفلح : وإذا كان ذلك في زمنه فما ظنك بزمننا هذا الذي بينهما نحو ثلاثمائة سنة, وما يجري بالشام ومصر، والعراق وغيرها من بلاد الإسلام في أيام المواسم من المنكرات فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
وفي صحيح البخاري من حديث أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال « لا يأتي عام إلا والذي بعده شر منه » سمعته من نبيكم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويتوجه أن يقال إن علم أن ذلك سبب في حصول المحرم، والمنكر ولا بد حرم تعاطيه ودخوله وإن ظن ذلك كره، وقد يقال يحرم فإن ظن مع ذلك اشتماله على أنواع من الخير تزيد على نوع المكروه، أو تساويه فلا كراهة وبكل حال فالنوافل، والتطوعات خفية أولى في الجملة بلا إشكال, وأسلم من الرياء، والسمعة، نسأل الله العفو، والمسامحة، والله تعالى أعلم.



المصدر : [ الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية (3 / 390 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
إذا كان هذا في المائة الخامسة والمائة الثامنة,  وهذا قول هذين الإمامين الجليلين,فما قولنا, ونحن في المائة الرابعة بعد الألف, وقد اشتدت غربة الإسلام, وصار المعروف منكرا, والمنكر معروفا, فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
 فلقد أصبحت مواسم الشرك والقبورية الوثنية تنقل حية عبر الاقمار الصناعية باسم المواسم الدينية الروحية, فلا حاجة إلى شد الرحال, وتكلف الأسفار, وصار المرء يتصل بالهاتف على مذيع القناة الفضائية, ويطلب منه زيارة الوثن, فيقوم المذيع يتزويره وتطويفه, والكامير تنتقل به من مكان إلى مكان حتى يصل إلى القبر المعبود , فيقول له المذيع: ها قد وصلت الى الأعتاب, وحططت الرحل والاقتاب, فاطلب ما تشاء تجاب , ولقد شاهدت حصول هذا بعيني في قناة للرافضة -أخزاهم الله وأبعدهم- 
فاللهم غفرا , وياحسرة على غربة الإسلام, وغربة الدين 
فأسأل الله أن يعافينا وإخواننا من رجس الشرك ونجسه, وأسبابه, ووسائله , آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

83- إنصاف وزير

يحيى بن محمد بن هبيرة بن سعد الشيباني الدوري، ثم البغدادي، الوزير العالم العادل، صدر الوزراء، عون الدين، أبو المظفر [ 560هـ ] 


ذكر مرة في مجلسه مفردة للإمام أحمد تفرد بها عن الثلاثة، فادعى أبو محمد الأشتري المالكي: أنها رواية عن مالك، ولم يوافقه على ذلك أحد، وأحضر الوزير كتب مفردات أحمد، وهي منها، المالكي مقيم على دعواه
فقال له الوزير: بهيمة أنت ؟, أما تسمع هؤلاء الأئمة يشهدون بانفراد أحمد بها، والكتب المصنفة، وأنت تنازع وتفرق المجلس؟ 
فلما كان المجلس الثاني، واجتمع الخلق للسماع أخذ ابن شافع في القراءة، فمنعه وقال: قد كان الفقيه أبو محمد جريء في مسألة أمس, على ما يليق به عن العدول عن الأدب, والانحراف عن نهج النظر حتى قلت تلك الكلمة، وها أنا فليقل لي كما قلت له, فلست بخير منكم، ولا أنا إلا كأحدكم، فضج المجلس بالبكاء، وارتفعت الأصوات بالدعاء والثناء، وأخذ الأشتري يعتذر، ويقول: أنا المذنب والأولى بالاعتذار من مولانا الوزير، ويقول [ أي الوزير ]: القصاص، القصاص
فقال يوسف الدمشقي مدرس النظامية: يا مولانا، إذا أبى القصاص فالفداء، فقال الوزير: له حكمه، فقال الأشتري: نعمك علي كثيرة، فأي حكم بقي لي. فقال: قد جعل الله لك الحكم علينا بما ألجأتنا به إلى الافتيات عليك، فقال: علي بقية دين منذ كنت بالشام، فقال الوزير: يعطى مائة دينار لإبراء ذمته وذمتي، فأحضر له مائة، فقال له الوزير: عفا الله عنك وعني، وغفر لك ولي.


وذكر ابن الجوزي أنه قال: يعطى له مائة دينار لإبراء ذمته، ومائة دينار لإبراء ذمتي.
وكان هذا الأشتري من علماء المالكية، طلبه الوزير من نور الدين محمود بن زنكي، فأرسل به إليه، فأكرمه غاية الإكرام.

المصدر : [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 122]

قلت - رحم الله والدي - :
لا يزال مفعول هذه الحكاية والموقف - بما يحمله من عظمة وإكبار - ساريا من يوم وقوعه الى الآن, فقد بكيت , ولا أدري هل يُبكي أحدا غيري ؟
وليس عندي ما أقوله إلا : رحم الله هؤلاء الأعلام الكبار, فوالله إنهم القوم لا يشقى جليسهم, فلقد كانت مجالسهم عامرة بالعلم والحلم والكرم والسكينة والهدي الصالح وحسن السمت
ولأمر ما خصهم الله تعالى بسابق حكمته وحسن قضائه فأقامهم أعلاما لدينه وهداة لخلقه


قال ابن رجب [ 2/ 113]: صنف الوزير أبو المظفر كتاب " الإفصاح عن معاني الصحاح " في عدة مجلدات، وهو شرح صحيحي البخاري ومسلم، ولما بلغ فيه إلى حديث " من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين " شرح الحديث، وتكلم على معنى الفقه، وآل به الكلام إلى أن ذكر مسائل الفقه المتفق عليها، والمختلف فيها بين الأئمة الأربعة المشهورين, وقد أفرده الناس من الكتاب، وجعلوه مجلدة مفردة، وسموه بكتاب " الإفصاح " وهو قطعة منه، وهذا الكتاب صنفه في ولايته الوزارة، واعتنى به وجمع عليه أئمة المذاهب، وأوفدهم من البلدان إليه لأجله، بحيث إنه أنفق على ذلك مائة ألف دينار، وثلاثة عشر ألف دينار، وحدث به، واجتمع الخلق العظيم لسماعه عليه. كتب به نسخة لخزانة المستنجد. وبعث ملوك الأطراف ووزراؤها وعلماؤها، واستنسخوا لهم به نسخا، ونقلوها إليهم، حتى السلطان نور الدين الشهيد. واشتغل به الفقهاء في ذلك الزمان على اختلاف مذاهبهم، يدرسون منه في المدارس والمساجد، ويعيده المعيدون، ويحفظ منه الفقهاء, وقال أيضا: صنف عدة كتب، منها: كتاب " الإفصاح عن شرح معاني الصحاح " وهذا الكتاب بمفرده يشتمل على تسعة عشر كتابا.انتهى  /  رابط تحميله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

84- خطأ في رواية كتاب حديث

قال الحافظ الذهبي:
مما أخطأ فيه الحافظ ابن مُسدي المجاور أنه قرأ في الجعديات أو كلها على ابن المقير، أنبأنا ابن ناصر، أنبأنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي، أخبرنا ابن أبي شريح، أخبرنا البغوي.
ولا ريب أن المليحي سمع الكتاب، والنسخة عندي مكتوبة عن المليحي، لكنه مات قبل أن يولد ابن ناصر بأربع سنين.


المصدر : [ سير أعلام النبلاء 20 / 267 ] 

قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
قال في السير 18 /255 : المليحي: الشيخ، الصدوق، مسند هراة، أبو عمر عبد الواحد بن أحمد بن أبي القاسم بن محمد بن داود بن أبي حاتم المليحي الهروي,... توفي سنة ثلاث وستين وأربع مائة
وابن ناصر الإمام، المحدث، الحافظ، مفيد العراق، أبو الفضل محمد بن ناصر بن محمد بن علي بن عمر السلامي، البغدادي, مولده في سنة سبع وستين وأربع مائة / قاله في السير أيضا20 / 265
وابن مُسدي الحافظ العلامة الرحال أبو بكر محمد بن يوسف بن موسى بن يوسف بن مسدي الأزدي المهلبي الأندلسي الغرناطي/ت663 هـ, ترجم له السيوطي في طبقاته [1116] 
قال في العقد الثمين: الشهير بابن مُسدي ويقال : ابن مُسد بضم الميم, وسكون السين وحذف الياء / من ضبط الأعلام ص190

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

85-  حكم الحبس في الشرع

 [ ذكر الوزير في كتابه " الإفصاح ".... قال ]:  
الحبس غير مشروع إلا في مواضع.
أحدها: إذا سرق فقطعت يمينه، ثم سرق فقطعت رجله، ثم سرق: حبس ولم يقطع، في إحدى الروايتين.
الثاني: أمسك رجل رجلا لآخر فقتله: حبس الممسك حتى يموت، في إحدى الروايتين أيضا.
الثالث: ما يراه الإمام كفا لفساد مسد لقوله تعالى: " وآخرين مقرنين في الأصفاد "، وما يراه أبو حنيفة في قطاع الطريق، فإنه يحبسهم حتى يتوبوا.
فأما الحبس على الدين فمن الأمور المحدثة، وأول من حبس فيه شريح القاضي وقضت السنة في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان: أنه لا يحبس على الدين، ولكن يتلازم الخصمان, فأما الحبس الذي هو الآن فإني لا أعرف أنه يجوز عند أحد من المسلمين. وذلك أنه يجمع الجمع الكثير في موضع يضيق عنهم، غير متمكنين من الوضوء والصلاة، ويتأذون بذلك بحره وبرده. فهذا كله محدث. ولقد حرصت مرارا على فكه، فحال دونه ما قد اعتاده الناس منه، وأنا في إزالته حريص والله الموفق.


المصدر :  [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 162]

 قلت -رحم الله والدي-:
مما ألف في المسألة كتاب: فقه السجون والمعتقلات للدكتور محمد عبد الهادي, وضوابط الحبس وآثاره في الشريعة الإسلامية لهشام عبد القادر آل عقدة, وحكم الحبس في الشريعة الإسلامية لمحمد بن عبدالله الأحمد طبع في مكتبة الرشد , وأحكام السجناء وحقوقهم في الفقه الإسلامي دراسة مقارنة لمحمد راشد العمر ، طبع في دار النوادر دمشق, وأحكام السجن ومعاملة السجناء فى الشريعة الإسلامية لحسن أبو غدة/ رابط تحميله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

86- دعابة محدث

أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَسَنٍ الْخَزْرَجِيُّ الْبَلَنْسِيُّ 


أَبُو بَكْرٍ هَذَا مِنْ أَعْيَانِ بَلْدَةِ بَلَنْسِيَةَ مِنْ مُدُنِ الْأَنْدَلُسِ وَمِنْ كِبَارِ كُتَّابِهَا وَتُنَّاءِهَا,  قَدِمَ عَلَيْنَا الْإِسْكَنْدَرِ  يَّةَ حَاجًّا سَنَةَ تِسْعٍ وَثَلَاثِينَ وَخَمْسمِائة, وَسَمِعَ عَلَيَّ كَثِيرًا وَكتب, وَكَانَ حسن الْخط جيدا الضَّبْطِ, دَيِّنًا وَرِعًا وَمَعَ دِيَانَتِهِ وَسَمْتِهِ كَانَ طَيِّبَ الْخُلُقِ, كَثِيرَ الْمُدَاعَبَةِ


- سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ عَلَى رَأْسِ السُّفْرَةِ وَنَحْنُ نَأْكُلُ:
 قَالَ حَكِيمٌ مِنَ الْحُكَمَاءِ: يَكْفِيكَ مِنَ الْفُجُلِ الْوَرَقُ, وَمِنْ لَحْمِ الْبَقَرِ الْمَرَقُ


- وَسَمِعْتُهُ أَيْضًا يَقُولُ:
دُعِيَ بَعْضُ الْأَعْرَابِ إِلَى دَعْوَةٍ, وَقُدِّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَصْعَةٌ فِيهَا عَظْمٌ كَثِيرٌ وَلَحْمٌ قَلِيلٌ, فَقَلَبَ الْعِظَامَ وَقَالَ: يَا وُجُوهَ الْعَرِبِ, طَبَخْتُمْ قِدْرَكُمْ بِالشِّطْرَنْجِ


- وَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ:
تَزَوَّجَ أَحَدُ تَلَامِذَةِ الشَّيْخِ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيِّ بِبَغْدَادَ, فَلَمَّا بَنَى بِهَا وَحَضَرَ عِنْدَهُ, سَأَلَهُ عَنْ حَالِهِ, وَقَالَ لَهُ: كَيْفَ وَجَدْتَ أَهْلَكَ ؟, قَالَ: فِيهَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ خَصْلَتَانِ: الْبَرَدُ, وَالسِّعَةُ, فَضَحِكَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ.

المصدر: [معجم السفر 1 /42 ] 

قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
معجم السفر للحافظ أبي طاهر أحمد بن محمد السِّلَفي/ت 576 هـ , كتاب ذو فوائد , طبع في دار الفكر يروت 1414ـ تحقيق عبد الله البارودي / رابط المطبوع / و رابط المخطوط

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

87- أهل العلم وعلم المنطق

[ قال أبو حيان الأندلسي ] :
لما حَللتُ بديار مصر, ورأيت كثيرا من أهلها يشتغلون بجهالات الفلاسفة ظاهرا من غير أن ينكر ذلك أحد تعجبت من ذلك، إذ كنا نشأنا في جزيرة الأندلس على التبرؤ من ذلك, والإنكار له، وأنه إذا بيع كتاب في المنطق إنما يباع خفية، وأنه لا يتجاسر أن ينطق بلفظ المنطق، إنما يسمونه المفعل، حتى أن صاحبنا وزير الملك ابن الأحمر أبا عبد الله محمد بن عبد الرحمن المعروف بابن الحكيم كتب إلينا كتابا من الأندلس يسألني أن أشتري أو أستنسخ كتابا لبعض شيوخنا في المنطق، فلم يتجاسر أن ينطق بالمنطق وهو وزير، فسماه في كتابه لي بالمفعل. 


المصدر: [ البحر المحيط في التفسير 6 / 47]

قلت- رحم الله والدي -:
للعلامة الحافظ ابن الصلاح رحمه الله فتوى شهيرة في حكم المنطق, وهي ضمن فتاويه 1 /209 ,ونصها : مَسْأَلَة: فِيمَن يشْتَغل بالْمَنْطق والفلسفة تَعْلِيما وتعلما وَهل الْمنطق جملَة وتفصيلا مِمَّا أَبَاحَ الشَّارِع تَعْلِيمه وتعلمه وَالصَّحَابَة والتابعون وَالْأَئِمَّة المجتهدون وَالسَّلَف الصالحون, ذكرُوا ذَلِك أَو أباحوا الِاشْتِغَال بِهِ, أَو سوغوا الِاشْتِغَال بِهِ, أم لَا , وَهل يجوز أَن يسْتَعْمل فِي إِثْبَات الْأَحْكَام الشَّرِيعَة الاصطلاحات المنطقية أم لَا , وَهل الْأَحْكَام الشَّرْعِيَّة مفتقرة إِلَى ذَلِك فِي إِثْبَاتهَا أم لَا , وَمَا الْوَاجِب على من تلبس بتعليمه وتعلمه متظاهرا بِهِ , مَا الَّذِي يجب على سُلْطَان الْوَقْت فِي أمره , وَإِذا وجد فِي بعض الْبِلَاد شخص من أهل الفلسفة مَعْرُوفا بتعليمها وإقرائها والتصنيف فِيهَا وَهُوَ مدرس فِي مدرسة من مدارس الْعلم فَهَل يجب على سُلْطَان تِلْكَ الْبِلَاد عَزله , وكفاية النَّاس شَره ؟
أجَاب رَضِي الله عَنهُ :
الفلسفة رَأس السَّفه والانحلال, ومادة الْحيرَة والضلال, ومثار الزيغ والزندقة, وَمن تفلسف عميت بصيرته عَن محَاسِن الشَّرِيعَة المؤيدة بالحجج الظَّاهِرَة والبراهين الباهرة, وَمن تلبس بهَا تَعْلِيما وتعلما قارنه الخذلان والحرمان, واستحوذ عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَان, وَأي فن أخزى من فن يعمي صَاحبه أظلم قلبه عَن نبوة نَبينَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم, كلما ذكره ذَاكر وَكلما غفل عَن ذكره غافل, مَعَ انتشار آيَاته المستبينة ومعجزاته المستنيرة, حَتَّى لقد انتدب بعض الْعلمَاء لاستقصائها فَجمع مِنْهَا ألف معْجزَة, وعددناه مقصرا إِذا فَوق ذَلِك بأضعاف لَا تحصى فَإِنَّهَا لَيست محصورة على مَا وجد مِنْهَا فِي عصره صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم, بل لم تزل تتجدد بعده صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على تعاقب العصور, وَذَلِكَ أَن كرامات الْأَوْلِيَاء من أمته وإجابات المتوسلين بِهِ فِي حوائجهم ومغوثاتهم عقيب توسلهم بِهِ فِي شدائدهم براهين لَهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قواطع, ومعجزات لَهُ سواطع, وَلَا يعدها عد وَلَا يحصرها حد, أعاذنا الله من الزيغ عَن مِلَّته, وَجَعَلنَا من المهتدين الهادين بهديه وسنته, وَأما الْمنطق فَهُوَ مدْخل الفلسفة, ومدخل الشَّرّ شَرّ, وَلَيْسَ الِاشْتِغَال بتعليمه وتعلمه مِمَّا أَبَاحَهُ الشَّارِع وَلَا استباحه أحد من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَالْأَئِمَّة الْمُجْتَهدين وَالسَّلَف الصَّالِحين وَسَائِر من يَقْتَدِي بِهِ من أَعْلَام الْأَئِمَّة وسادتها وأركان الْأمة وقادتها قد برأَ الله الْجَمِيع من مغرة ذَلِك وأدناسه وطهرهم من أوضاره, وَأما اسْتِعْمَال الاصطلاحات المنطقية فِي مبَاحث الْأَحْكَام الشَّرْعِيَّة فَمن الْمُنْكَرَات المستبشعة, والرقاعات المستحدثة, وَلَيْسَ بِالْأَحْكَامِ الشَّرْعِيَّة, وَالْحَمْد الله فالافتقار إِلَى الْمنطق أصلا, وَمَا يزعمه المنطقي للمنطق من أَمر الْحَد والبرهان فقعاقع قد أغْنى الله عَنْهَا بِالطَّرِيقِ الأقوم, والسبيل الأسلم الأطهر كل صَحِيح الذِّهْن, لَا سِيمَا من خدم نظريات الْعُلُوم الشَّرْعِيَّة, وَلَقَد تمت الشَّرِيعَة وعلومها, وخاض فِي بحار الْحَقَائِق والدقائق علماؤها, حَيْثُ لَا منطق وَلَا فلسفة وَلَا فلاسفة, وَمن زعم أَنه يشْتَغل مَعَ نَفسه بالْمَنْطق والفلسفة لفائدة يزعمها فقد خدعه الشَّيْطَان, ومكر بِهِ, فَالْوَاجِب على السُّلْطَان أعزه الله وأعز بِهِ الْإِسْلَام وَأَهله أَن يدْفع عَن المسملين شَرّ هَؤُلَاءِ المشائيم, ويخرجهم من الْمدَارِس, ويبعدهم, ويعاقب على الِاشْتِغَال بفنهم, ويعرض من ظهر مِنْهُ اعْتِقَاد عقائد الفلاسفة على السَّيْف أَو الاسلام, لتخمد نارهم, وتنمحي آثارها وآثارهم, يسر الله ذَلِك وعجله, وَمن أوجب هَذَا الْوَاجِب عزل من كَانَ مدرس مدرسة من أهل الفلسفة والتصنيف فِيهَا والإقراء لَهَا, ثمَّ سجنه وألزامه منزله, وَمن زعم أَنه غير مُعْتَقد لعقائدهم فَإِن حَاله يكذبهُ, وَالطَّرِيق فِي قلع الشَّرّ قلع أُصُوله, وانتصاب مثله مدرسا من العظائم جملَة, وَالله تبَارك وَتَعَالَى ولي التَّوْفِيق والعصمة وَهُوَ أعلم
ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كتاب الرد على المنطقيين أو نصيحة أهل الإيمان في الرد على منطق اليونان/ رابط تحميله, واختصره العلامة جلال الدين السيوطي في كتابه: جهد القريحة في تجريد النصيحة / رابط تحميله,  وله أيضا كتاب : صون المنطق والكلام عن فني المنطق والكلام, طبع , وكذا كتاب: القول المشرق في تحريم المنطق / رابط تحميله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

88- كتاب مناقب وأخبار الشيخ القدوة عبد القادر الجيلاني رحمه الله 

[ قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]:
قد جمع المقرىء أبو الحسن الشطنوفي المصري، في أخبار الشيخ عبد القادر ومناقبه ثلاث مجلدات، وكتب فيها الطَّمَ والرَّمَ، وكفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع, وقد رأيت بعض هذا الكتاب، ولا يطيب على قلبي أن أعتمد على شيء مما فيه، فأنقل منه إلا ما كان مشهورا معروفا من غير هذا الكتاب، وذلك لكثرة ما فيه من الرواية عن المجهولين، وفيه من الشطح، والطامات، والدعاوى. والكلام الباطل، ما لا يحصى ولا يليق نسبة مثل ذلك إلى الشيخ عبد القادر رحمه الله, ثم وجدت الكمال جعفر الأدفوي قد ذكر: أن الشطنوفي نفسه كان متهما فيما يحكيه في هذا الكتاب بعينه.


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2 /194]

قلت  - رحم الله والدي -:
الكتاب المذكور هو : بهجة الأسرار ومعادن الأنوار, رواه ابن خير الإشبيلي في فهرسته  [695] قال:  كتاب الأنوار وبهجة الأسرار في أخبار الصالحين لابن جهضم أربعون جزءا, حدثني به أبو بحر سفيان بن العاصي الأسدي عن أبي عبد الله محمد بن سعدون قال حدثنا به أبو الحسن علي بن بندار عن مؤلفه.اهـ
قال في كشف الظنون 1 /256: ألفه لما سئل عن قول شيخه السيد عبد القادر قدس سره : قدمي هذه على رقبة كل ولي؟, فجمع ما وقع له مرفوع الأسانيد، وفصل بذكر الأعيان: المشايخ، وأفعالهم، وأقوالهم
 وقال أيضا: قال الشيخ عمر بن عبد الوهاب العرضي، الحلبي، في ظهر نسخة من نسخ البهجة : ذكر ابن الوردي في تاريخه: أن في البهجة أمورا لا تصح، ومبالغات في شأن الشيخ عبد القادر، لا تليق إلا بالربوبية.انتهى, وبمثل هذه المقالة، قيل عن الشهاب ابن حجر العسقلاني.اهـ 


ومؤلفه ابن جهضم قال فيه الذهبي في ميزانه [5879] : علي بن عبد الله ابن جهضم الزاهد أبو الحسن شيخ الصوفية بحرم مكة ومصنف كتاب [ بهجة الأسرار ] متهم بوضع الحديث روى عن أبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم بن سلمة القطان وأحمد بن عثمان الآدمي والخلدي وطبقتهم , قال ابن خيرون: تكلم فيه, قال: وقيل أنه كان يكذب, وقال غيره: اتهموه بوضع صلاة الرغائب, توفي سنة أربع عشرة وأربع مائة. انتهى
وقال في تاريخ الإسلام 9 /239: ولقد أتى بمصائب يشهد القلب ببُطلانها في كتاب: بهجة الأسرار .اهـ
وقال في ترجمة المحاسبي [1606]: وأين مثل الحارث، فكيف لو رأى أبو زرعة تصانيف المتأخرين كالقوت لأبي طالب، وأين مثل القوت!؟, كيف لو رأى بهجة الاسرار لابن جهضم، وحقائق التفسير للسلمى لطار لبه.اهـ


وقد طبع هذا الكتاب طبعة أولى بمطبعة الدولة التونسية تونس سنة  1302 هـ, وبهامشه فتوح الغيب للسيد عبد القادر الجيلاني, ثم طبع ثانيا بمصر سنة 1301 وسنة 1304هـ, وبهامشه رياض البساتين في أخبار الشيخ عبد القادر الحلبي محيي الدين تأليف محمد الامين الكيلاني, وللكتاب مختصر لمجهول اسمه: [ مُهْجَة البهجة ومَحَجَّة اللهجة ], قال فيه: انتخبتها من بهجة الاسرار بعد أن حذفت الأسانيد وهذبتها وأضفت اليها إضافات ملتقطة من بعض الكتب المعتبرة. / وهذا رابط تحميله
توضيح وبيان: الطم والرم: قال في تهذيب اللغة 13 /209:  قال أبو عبيد: الطم: الرطب، والرم: اليابس, وقيل: الطم: البحر. والرم: الثرى. والطم بالفتح هو البحر، فكسرت الطاء ليزدوج مع الرم, وقال أيضا: 15 /141: ومن كلامهم السائر: جاء فلان بالطم والرم, معناه: جاء بكل شيء مما يكون في البر والبحر. أراد بالطم: البحر، والأصل فيه الطم بفتح الطاء، فكسرت الطاء لمعاقبته الرم، والرم: ما في البر من النبات وغيره. اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

89- شطح  الجيلاني

[ قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]: 
الحكاية المعروفة عن الشيخ عبد القادر أنه قال: قدمي هذه على رقبة كل ولي لله، فقد ساقها هذا المصنف عنه من طرق متعددة.
وأحسن ما قيل في هذا الكلام: ما ذكره الشيخ أبو حفص السهروردي في عوارفه: أنه من شطحات الشيخ التي لا يقتدي بهم فيها، ولا يقدح في مقاماتهم ومنازلهم، فكل أحد يؤخذ عليه من كلامه ويترك، إلا المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ومن ساق الشيوخ المتأخرين مساق الصدر الأول، وطالبهم بطرائقهم، وأراد منهم ما كان عليه الحسن البصري وأصحابه مثلا من العلم العظيم، والعمل العظيم، والورع العظيم، والزهد العظيم، مع كمال الخوف والخشية، وإظهار الذل والحزن، والانكسار والازدراء على النفس، وكتمان الأحوال والمعارف، والمحبة والشوق ونحو ذلك - فلا ريب أنه يزدري المتأخرين، ويمقتهم، ويهضم حقوقهم. فالأولى تنزيل الناس منازلهم، وتوفيتهم حقوقهم، ومعرفة مقاديرهم، وإقامة معاذيرهم. وقد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا.
ولما كان الشيخ أبو الفرج بن الجوزي عظيم الخبرة بأحوال السلف، والصدر الأول، قَلَّ من كان في زمانه يساويه في معرفة ذلك. وكان له أيضا حظ من ذوق أحوالهم، وقسط من مشاركتهم في معارفهم. كان لا يعذر المشايخ المتأخرين في طرائقهم المخالفة لطرائق المتقدمين، ويشتد إنكاره عليهم.
وقد قيل: إنه صنف كتابا، ينقم فيه على الشيخ عبد القادر أشياء كثيرة، ولكن قد قَلَّ في هذا الزمان من له الخبرة التامة بأحوال الصدر الأول، والتمييز بين صحيح ما يذكر عنهم من سقيمه, فأما من له مُشاركة لهم في أذواقهم، فهو نادر النادر, وإنما يلهج أهل هذا الزمان بأحوال المتأخرين، ولا يُميزون بين ما يصح عنهم من ذلك من غيره، فصاروا يخبِطون خَبطَ عشواء في ظلماء, والله المستعان.
وللشيخ عبد القادر رحمه الله تعالى كلام حسن في التوحيد، والصفات والقدر، وفي علوم المعرفة موافق للسنة, وله كتاب: " الغنية لطالبي طريق الحق " وهو معروف، وله كتاب " فتوح الغيب ", وجمع أصحابه من مجالسه في الوعظ كثيرا, وكان متمسكا في مسائل الصفات، والقدر، ونحوهما بالسنة، بالغا في الرد على من خالفها.
قال في كتابه " الغنية " المشهور: وهو بجهة العلو, مستو على العرش، محتو على الملك محيط علمه بالأشياء " إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه "[ فاطر: 10]، " يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض، ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون " [السجدة: 15], ولا يجوز وصفه بأنه في كل مكان، بل يقال: إنه في السماء على العرش، كما قال " الرحمن على العرش استوى " [طه: 5]، وذكر آيات وأحاديث، إلى أن قال: وينبغي إطلاق صفة الاستواء من غير تأويل، وأنه استواء الذات على العرش.
قال: وكونه على العرش مذكور في كل كتاب أنزل على كل نبي أرسل، بلا كيف. وذكر كلاما طويلا، وذكر نحو هذا في سائر الصفات.


المصدر: [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 197]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
قال ابن كثير في تاريخه في ترجمة الجيلاني 12 /252 : له أحوال صالحة ومكاشفات، ولأتباعه وأصحابه فيه مقالات، ويذكرون عنه أقوالا وأفعالا ومكاشفات أكثرها مغالاة، وقد كان صالحا ورعا، وقد صنف كتاب الغنية وفتوح الغيب، وفيهما أشياء حسنة، وذكر فيهما أحاديث ضعيفة وموضوعة، وبالجملة كان من سادات المشايخ,اهـ / رابط تحميل الغنية 
وله أيضا كتاب: تحفة المتقين وسبيل العارفين, نقل منه العلامة ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية 2 /276 نصا نادرا في إثبات صفة العلو , قال: قول الشيخ الإمام العارف قدوة العارفين الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني, قدس الله روحه قال في كتابه: " تحفة المتقين وسبيل العارفين " في باب اختلاف المذاهب في صفات الله عز وجل وفي ذكر اختلاف الناس في الوقف عند قوله: {وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم} [آل عمران: 7] 
إلى أن قال: والله تعالى بذاته على العرش, وعلمه محيط بكل مكان, والوقف عند أهل الحق على قوله: {إلا الله} [آل عمران: 7] , وقد روي ذلك عن فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وهذا الوقف حسن لمن اعتقد أن الله بذاته فوق العرش, ويعلم ما في السماوات والأرض, إلى أن قال: ووقف جماعة من منكري استواء الرب عز وجل على قوله: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} [طه: 5], وابتدءوا بقوله: {استوى له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض} [طه: 5], يريدون بذلك نفي الاستواء الذي وصف به نفسه, وهذا خطأ منهم؛ لأن الله تعالى استوى على العرش بذاته.اهـ


توضيح وبيان: السهروردي: الشيخ، الإمام، العالم، القدوة، الزاهد، العارف، المحدث، شيخ الإسلام، أوحد الصوفية، شهاب الدين، أبو حفص، وأبو عبد الله عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله القرشي، التيمي، البكري، السهروردي، الصوفي، ثم البغدادي[ت 632 هـ ], قال ابن النجار:... صنف في التصوف كتابا، شرح فيه أحوال القوم، وحدث به مرارا يعني عوارف المعارف, قال: وأملى في آخر عمره كتابا في الرد على الفلاسفة, انتهى من السير 22 /374
كتابه في الرد على الفلاسفة سماه: كشف الفضائح اليونانية ورشف النصائح الإيمانية, طبع في دار السلام 1420 تحقيق د. عائشة يوسف المناعي / تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

90- تكذيب المعتزلة بالحديث الصحيح 

[ قال الحافظ عز الدين عبد الرزاق بن رزق الله الرسعني  الحنبلي رحمه الله /ت 661هـ ]:


لقد عجبتُ من جُرْأة المعطلين على هذه الشريعة، وتسميتهم المتمسكين بها أهل حشو، فتراهم يبادرون إلى تكذيب الأخبار النبوية، المنقولة على ألسنة العلماء الثقات الأثبات، بناء على خيالات فاسدة، يتوهمونها، لكن شؤم البدعة سلبهم وصف التوفيق، فحال بينهم وبين التصديق والتحقيق، وعَمِيَتْ عليهم مسالك الهدى، فتورَّطوا في مهالك الردى. هذا صاحب الكشّاف الزّمخشري يقول في تفسيره : وما روي من الحديث: "ما من مولود..."، ثم ساق الحديث إلى آخره، ثم قال: إن صَحَّ، فمعناه: أن كل مولود يطمع الشيطان في إغوائه، إلا مريم وابنها، واستهلاله صارخاً من مَسِّهِ تخييل وتصويرلِطَمَعِه  ِ فيه. وأما حقيقة المس والنخس كما يَتَوَهَّمُ أهل الحشو فكلا، ولو سُلِّط إبليس على الناس بنخسهم لامتلأت الدنيا صراخاً وعياطاً.


قلت: ولست أعجب من قوله عن حديث اتفق أئمة الإسلام على تصحيحه وتدوينه، وأخرجه الإمام أحمد في مسنده، والبخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما: "إن صَحَّ"؛ لأن الرجل كان جاهلاً بهذا العلم الجليل، ولكن من صفاقة وجهه في رد الحديث على تقدير التصحيح، والتمحل لتعطيل اللفظ الصريح، مع أنه لا منافاة في ذلك بين النقل والعقل، لأن العقل لا يحيل ذلك لذاته، ولا يلزم منه محال على تقدير إثباته.
وأما قوله: "لو سُلِّط إبليس على الناس ينخسهم لامتلأت الدنيا صراخاً وعياطاً"، فكلام يُشمِتُ به أعداءه، لا، بل يحزنهم عليه، فما أحقه بإنشاد قول الشاعر:


أغرى يديه بكشف عورته ... ... من أذن الله في فضيحته
لأن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يخبر بتسليط الشيطان على الإنسان بالنخس إلا حالة الولادة، فكيف يتوجه منه هذا الإلحاد؟ ومن أين يلزم أن تمتلئ الدنيا صراخاً وعياطاً؟ 
ولعله إذا استقرئ البلد العظيم، وتصفح مَن ولد فيه في يوم، لا يبلغ عدداً يوجب أضعاف أضعافه بعض ما توهمه، من امتلاء الدنيا صراخاً. 
فسبحان من حفظ هذا الدين بحملةٍ عدول، يَنْفُون عنه تحريف الغالين، وانتحال المبطلين، وتأويل الجاهلين. اللَّهم فاحفظنا من ضلالات الأهواء، وعافنا من خيالات الآراء.


المصدر : [ رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز 1/ 159]

قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
ما أشد ولع القدرية -أقمأهم الله-  برد هذا الحديث الشريف الصحيح, سنة ورثوها عن أكابرهم وسلفهم غير الطاهر, فأول من حكي عنه رده منهم كبيرهم الذي سن لهم الضلالة والبدعة: عمرو بن عبيد أبو عثمان البصري, فقذ ذكر الحافظ عماد الدين بن كثير في تاريخه 10 / 79:  روي له حديث ابن مسعود: حدثنا الصادق المصدوق «إن خلق أحدكم يجمع في بطن أمه أربعين يوما» حتى قال: «فيؤمر بأربع كلمات. رزقه وأجله، وعمله، وشقي أم سعيد» إلى آخره. فقال: لو سمعت الأعمش يرويه لكذبته، ولو سمعته من زيد بن وهب لما أحببته، ولو سمعته من ابن مسعود لما قبلته، ولو سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لرددته، ولو سمعت الله يقول هذا لقلت ما على هذا أخذت علينا الميثاق. 
[ قال ابن كثير ]: وهذا من أقبح الكفر، لعنه الله إن كان قال هذا. وإذا كان مكذوبا عليه فعلى من كذبه عليه ما يستحقه. اهـ, وخبر ابن عبيد أسنده عنه  الخطيب في تاريخه  12/ 172, وعنه ابن الجوزي في المنتظم في 8 /61

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

91- تعيين ليلة القدر 

ذكر الوزير في كتابه " الإفصاح " قال: 
الصحيح عندي: أن ليلة القدر تنتقل في أفراد العشر، فإنه حدثني من أثق به أنه رآها في ليلة سبع وعشرين. وحدثني أمير المؤمنين المقتفي لأمر الله: أنه رآها. فأما أنا فكنت في ليلة إحدى وعشرين وكانت ليلة جمعة، فواصلت انتظارها بذكر الله عز وجل، ولم أنم تلك الليلة. فلما كان وقت السحر - وأنا قائم على قدمي - رأيت في السماء بابا مفتوحا مربعا عن يمين القبلة، قدرت أنه على حجرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبقي على حاله - وأنا أنظر إليه - نحو قراءة مائة آية، ولم يزل، حتى التفت عن يساري إلى المشرق لأنظر هل طلع الفجر؟ فرأيت أول الفجر. فالتفت إلى ذلك الباب فرأيته قد ذهب. وكان ذلك مما صدق عندي ما رأيت. فالظاهر من ذلك: تنقلها في ليالي الأفراد في العشر. فإذا اتفقت ليالي الجمع في الأفراد فأجدر وأخلق بكونها فيها.
[قال ابن رجب ]: وكتاب " الإفصاح " فيه فوائد جليلة غريبة


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 161 ]

قلت – رحم الله والدي - :
مما ألف في فضل تلك الليلة المباركة من الكتب والرسائل:
1- شرح الصدر بذكر ليلة القدر فضائل وعلامات ليلة القدر للحافظ ولي الدين أبي زرعة أحمد بن الحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي /ت  820 هـ , وهو مطبوع / رابط تحميله
2- إسفار البدر عن ليلة القدر لعبد الرؤوف المناوي المصري الشافعي, ذكره في إيضاح المكنون 3 /79
3- انشراح الصدر في بيان ليلة القدر لمحمد بن محمد السنباوي الأزهري، المعروف بالأمير المالكي/ت 1232 هـ, طبع
4- شرح الصدر بفضائل ليلة القدر لاسماعيل حقي المناستري، الرومي/ت 1330 هـ, ذكره في معجم المؤلفين 2 /266
5- شفاء الصدر ببيان ليلة القدر لحنيف الدين بن عبد الرحمن العمري الحنفي، المكي/ت1067 هـ, ذكره في معجم المؤلفين 4 / 87
6- شرح الصدر بفضائل ليلة القدر لإبراهيم بن على بن الحسن المصرى المعروف بالسقا /ت 1298هـ, ذكره في إيضاح المكنون 
7- مطلع البدر في فضل ليلة القدر لنوح بن مصطفى الرومي/ت 1070 هـ , ذكره في إيضاح المكنون 4 / 500
8- سطوع البدر بفضائل ليلة القدر لإبراهيم بن عبد الله موسى الحازمي, معاصر, وهو مطبوع / رابط تحميله


ولشيخ الإسلام وعلم الأعلام أبي العباس ابن تيمية النميري الدمشقي رحمه الله جواب مختصر عنها, وهو في مجموع الفتاوى 25 / 284, ونصه: سئل رضي الله عنه وأرضاه - عن ليلة القدر وهو معتقل بالقلعة قلعة الجبل سنة ست وسبعمائة.
فأجاب: الحمد لله، ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان هكذا صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " {هي في العشر الأواخر من رمضان} . وتكون في الوتر منها. لكن الوتر يكون باعتبار الماضي فتطلب ليلة إحدى وعشرين وليلة ثلاث وعشرين وليلة خمس وعشرين وليلة سبع وعشرين وليلة تسع وعشرين. ويكون باعتبار ما بقي كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " {لتاسعة تبقى لسابعة تبقى لخامسة تبقى لثالثة تبقى} . فعلى هذا إذا كان الشهر ثلاثين يكون ذلك ليالي الأشفاع. وتكون الاثنين والعشرين تاسعة تبقى وليلة أربع وعشرين سابعة تبقى. وهكذا فسره أبو سعيد الخدري في الحديث الصحيح. وهكذا أقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشهر. وإن كان الشهر تسعا وعشرين كان التاريخ بالباقي. كالتاريخ الماضي. وإذا كان الأمر هكذا فينبغي أن يتحراها المؤمن في العشر الأواخر جميعه كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " {تحروها في العشر الأواخر} وتكون في السبع الأواخر أكثر. وأكثر ما تكون ليلة سبع وعشرين كما كان أبي بن كعب يحلف أنها ليلة سبع وعشرين. فقيل له: بأي شيء علمت ذلك؟ فقال بالآية التي أخبرنا رسول الله. " {أخبرنا أن الشمس تطلع صبحة صبيحتها كالطشت لا شعاع لها} . فهذه العلامة التي رواها أبي بن كعب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أشهر العلامات في الحديث وقد روي في علاماتها " {أنها ليلة بلجة منيرة} وهي ساكنة لا قوية الحر ولا قوية البرد وقد يكشفها الله لبعض الناس في المنام أو اليقظة. فيرى أنوارها أو يرى من يقول له هذه ليلة القدر وقد يفتح على قلبه من المشاهدة ما يتبين به الأمر. والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

92- يمين مكفرة

[قال الحافظ السِلفي]: 
سَمِعت الْقَاضِيَ أَبَا نَصْرٍ أَحْمَدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمُنْعِمِ الْحَنَفِيَّ أَحَدَ الْخُطَبَاءِ بِثَغْرِ آمِدَ قَالَ سَمِعت الْقَاضِي أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الدَّامَغَانِيَ  ّ ببَغْدَادَ قَالَ سَمِعت أَبَا الْحُسَيْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ الْقُدُورِيَّ قَالَ:
 كَانَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الطَّحَاوِيُّ يَقْرَأُ عَلَى الْمُزَنِيِّ, فَقَالَ لَهُ يَوْمًا: وَاللَّهِ لَا أَفْلَحْتَ, فَغَضِبَ وَانْفَلَّ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ, وَتَفَقَّهَ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ, فَصَارَ إِمَامًا , فَكَانَ إِذَا دَرَسَ أَوْ جَابَ فِي الْمُشْكِلَاتِ يَقُولُ: رَحِمَ اللَّهُ أَبَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ, لَوْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَرَآنِي كَفَّرَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ


المصدر : [معجم السفر 1 / 16] 



قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
الإمام المزني هو خال الطحاوي رحمهما الله, وقد ذكر اللكنوي الحنفي في الطبقات السنية في تراجم الحنفية 1/ 137, الحكاية بلفظ آخر, ولم يرتضها, وذكر سببا أخر لانتقاله عن مذهبه الأول, فقال: رُوى أنه كان شافعي المذهب، وأنه كان يقرأ على المزني، فقال له يوماً: والله لا جاء منك شيء, فغضب أبو جعفر من ذلك، وانتقل إلى أبي جعفر بن أبي عمران الحنفي، فاشتغل عليه، وعلى القاضي أبي حازم, فلما صنف " مختصره "، قال: رحم الله أبا إبراهيم، يعني الُمزني، لو كان حياً لكفر عن يمينه.
وذكر أبو يعلى الحنبلي [كذا في المطبوع وصوابه الخليلي]، في كتاب الإرشاد في ترجمة المُزني [1 /431 ]: فقال: لأني كنت أرى خالي يديم النظر في كتب أبي حنيفة، فلذلك انتقلت إليه. انتهى, 
قلتُ [ اللكنوي ]: هذا هو الأليق بشأن هذا الإمام، والأحرى به، وأنه لم ينتقل من مذهب إلى مذهب بمجرد الغضب، وهوى النفس، لأجل كلمة صدرت من أستاذه وخاله، في زمن الطلب والتعلم، بل لما استدل به على ترجيح مذهب الإمام الأعظم، وتقدمه في صحة النقل، وإيضاح المعاني بالأدلة القوية، وحسن الاستنباط، من كون خاله المزني مع جلالة قدره، ووفور علمه، وغزير فهمه، كان يديم النظر في كتب أبي حنيفة، ويتعلم من طريقته، ويمشي على سننه في استخراج الدقائق من أماكنها، والجواهر من معادنها، نفعنا الله ببركة علومهم أجمعين. اهـ 


قلت [ أبو يعلى ]: ولا دليل أدل وأظهر على إمامة الطحاوي في الفقه والحديث من كتابيه العظيمين: شرح معاني الآثار, و مشكل الآثار
فالكتاب الأول: خدمه الحافظ بدر الدين العيني بكتابين, الأول: نخب الأفكار في تنقيح مباني الأخبار في شرح معاني الآثار, طبع في19 مجلدا / تحميل الكتاب
والثاني: مغاني الأخيار في شرح أسامي رجال معاني الآثار, طبع في مكتبة الباز مكة 1997 في 3 مجلدات / تحميل الكتاب مخطوطا / و مطبوعا
والكتاب الثاني:  اختصره القاضي أبو الوليد ابن رشد القرطبي المعروف بالجد/ت 520 هـ, ثم اختصر المختصر أبو المحاسن جمال الدين يوسف بن موسى  المَلَطي الحنفي/ت 803هـ , في المختصر المعتصر من المختصر من مشكل الآثار طبع في عالم الكتب بيروت 1997, في مجلدين / تحميل الكتاب 
ورتب بعضهم أحاديثه في: تحفة الأخيار بترتيب شرح مشكل الآثار / تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

93- دعوة مستجابة وهمة عالية 

محمد بن أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الملك الأصبهاني الجورتاني بن الحمامي, العابد الأديب، مصلح الدين أبو عبد الله, من أهل أصبهان وجورتان من قراها [ ت 590 هـ ]

سمعت أبا عبد الله الخليلي بأصبهان يقول: كان جدي لأمي محمد بن أحمد الحنبلي المعروف بالمصلح قبل عقد الثمانين من عمره يختم القرآن في يومين, فلما جاوز الثمانين كان يختم كل يوم القرآن , وكانت قراءته بالليل قراءة تذكر وتفكر.
قال أبو عبد الله: وسمعت محمد بن محمد الخبازي المديني جارنا - وكان من أهل الخير والصلاح، تلاء للقرآن، ملازما للمسجد في أكثر أوقاته، لم تكن تفوته صلاة الجماعة إلا نادرا يقول -: 
لما بلغ مصلح الدين عقد الثمانين قال: أسأل الله أن يمهلني إلى التسعين، وأن يوفقني كل يوم لختمة، فاستجيبت دعوته، فكان يختم كل يوم ختمة.


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2 /404 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
سبحان الله ما أعظم هؤلاء الناس, وهِمَمُهُم أعظم, شيخ في الثمانين !, ويختم كل يومين !!, ويتمنى المزيد ويوفق!!! , وشبابنا يعانون ختمة في الشهر, والأمر مع ذلك في نقصان مع تقدم السن وضعف القوة, وكثرة الصوارف والفتن, فاللهم لطفك وسترك فيما بقي من العمر, وأحسن اللهم خاتمتنا وقدومنا عليك, آمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

94- من غلط المحدثين

عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عبد الْقَارِي، فالياء مُشَدّدَة، وَهُوَ من القارة، وَله ولدان يذكران فِي الحَدِيث بذلك النّسَب، إِبْرَاهِيم وَمُحَمّد، وَرُبمَا نسبه بعض قرأة الحَدِيث إِلَى الْقِرَاءَة فَلم يشدد الْيَاء، وَذَلِكَ غلط.

المصدر : [ كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 79]

قلت - رحم الله والدي - :
قال الحافظ أبو بكر محمَّد بن أبي عثمان بن موسى الحازمي /ت584هـ في عجالة المبتدي وفضالة المنتهي في النسب: القَارِي: منسوب إلى القَارة, وهو أَيْثَع ويقال يَيْثَع بن مُلَيْح بن الْهُون بن خُزَيمَة بن مُدْرِكَة بن إلياس بن مُضَر، قاله أبو عبيد مَعْمر بن المُثنَى. وقال غيره: هو الدِّيشُ بن مُحَلِّم بن غالب بن عائِذَة بن يَيْثَع بن مُلَيح، وإنما سُمُّوا القَارة لأن يَعْمُر بن الشدَّاح أراد أن يُفَرقهم في بطون كنانة فقال رجل منهم:


دَعُونا قَارةً لا تَنْفِرونا ... فَنُجْفِلَ مثلَ إِجْفال الظَّلِيم
وهم بالمدينة حُلَفاء بني زُهرَة، منهم عبد الرحمن بن بن عبدٍ القَارِي، وجماعة سواه,اهـ
وقال السمعاني في أنسابه 10 /294 : القَارىُ, بالقاف والراء المهملة المكسورة وتشديد الياء، هذه النسبة إلى بنى قارة، وهم بطن معروف من العرب، وقيل في المثل السائر « قد أنصف القارة من راماها » لصفتهم بالرمي والإصابة,اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

95- من نوادر اللغة 

 [ قال ابن العديم في تاريخه : ] 
قرأت في  "جزء " وقع إليّ من أمالي أبي عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن خالويه، كتبت من إملائه وعليه خطه: 
سأل سيف الدولة جماعة العلماء بحضرته ذات ليلة, فقال: هل تعرفون اسما ممدودا, وجمعه مقصور؟ , فقالو: لا، فقال ابن خالويه  : ما تقول أنت؟ , قلت: أنا أعرف اسمين ممدودين وجمعها مقصور، قال: ما هما؟ , قلت: لا أقول لك ذلك إلا بألف درهم، ثم كتبت رقعة, فقلت: إنما لم أقلهما لأن لا تؤخذ بغير شكر، وهما صحراء وصحارى، عذراء وعذارى
فلما كان بعد شهر كتبت إليه إني قد أصبت حرفين آخرين, ذكرهما الجرمي في كتاب التنبيه، وهما صلفاء وصلافى, وهي الأرض الغليظة، وخبراء وخبارى, وهي أرض فيها ندوّة
فلما كان بعد عشرين سنة من هذا الحديث أمليت هذه الأحرف على أبي القاسم العقيقي -أيده الله- فلما مضى إلى دمشق كتبت إليه: إنه بإقبال الشريف ويمنه لما استغرب هذه الأحرف وجدت حرفا خامسا, ذكره ابن دريد في الجمهرة, وهو: سبتاء وسباتاء وهي الأرض الخشنة  .


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 634 ]



قلت -رحم الله والدي- :
كذا في المطبوع : [فقال ابن خالويه] , ولعل الصواب  [فقال لابن خالويه] , فالسائل سيف الدولة  والمسؤول ابن خالويه

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

96- قصيدتا الشاطبي وانتفاع الناس بهما



القاسم بن فِيره -بكسر الفاء بعدها ياء آخر الحروف ساكنة ثم راء مشددة مضمومة بعدها هاء-, ومعناه بلغة عجم الأندلس: الحديد, ابن خلف بن أحمد أبو القاسم وأبو محمد الشاطبي الرعيني الضرير, ولي الله الإمام العلامة, أحد الأعلام الكبار والمشتهرين في الأقطار [ ت 590 هـ ]


 [ قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله ]:
من وقف على قَصِيدَتَيْهِ علم مقدار ما آتاه الله في ذلك, خصوصًا اللامية, التي عجز البلغاء من بعده عن معارضتها, فإنه لا يعرف مقدارها إلا من نظم على منوالها, أو قابل بينها وبين ما نظم على طريقها, ولقد رزق هذا الكتاب من الشهرة والقبول ما لا أعلمه لكتاب غيره في هذا الفن, بل أكاد أن أقول: ولا في غير هذا الفن, فإنني لا أحسب أن بلدا من بلاد الإسلام يخلو منه, بل لا أظن أن بيت طالب علم يخلو من نسخة به، ولقد تنافس الناس فيها, ورغبوا من اقتناء النسخ الصحاح بها إلى غاية, حتى إنه كانت عندي نسخة باللامية والرائية بخط الحجيج صاحب السخاوي مجلدة, فأعطيت بوزنها فضة فلم أقبل
ولقد بالغ الناس في التغالي فيها, وأخذ أقوالها مسلمة, واعتبار ألفاظها منطوقًا ومفهومًا, حتى خرجوا بذلك عن حد أن تكون لغير معصوم, وتجاوز بعض الحد فزعم أن ما فيها هو القراءات السبع, وأن ما عدا ذلك شاذ لا تجوز القراءة به
ومن أعجب ما اتفق للشاطبية في عصرنا هذا أن به من بينه وبين الشاطبي باتصال التلاوة والقراءة رجلين, مع أن للشاطبي يوم تبييض هذه الترجمة مائتي سنة, وهذا لا أعلم أنه اتفق في عصر من الأعصار للقراءات السبع, وإن كان اتفق في بعض القراءات وقتًا ما, وما ذلك إلا لشدة اعتناء الناس بها, ومن الجائز أن تبقى الشاطبية باتصال السماع بهذا السند إلى رأس الثمانمائة, فإن من أصحاب القاضي بدر الدين بن جماعة اليوم جماعة, ولا أعلم كتابًا حفظ وعرض في مجلس واحد وتسلسل بالعرض إلى مصنفه كذلك إلا هو.


المصدر : [ غاية النهاية في طبقات القراء (2 /  22]

قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
القصيدة الأولى هي: حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني في القراءات السبع رحم الله ناظمها, قال في كشف الظنون 1 /646 : أبياتها ألف ومائة وثلاثة وسبعون بيتاً, أبدع فيه كل الإبداع، فصار عمدة الفن, وله شروح كثيرة، أحسنها وأدقها شرح الشيخ برهان الدين: إبراهيم بن عمر الجعبري /ت 732، وهو شرح مفيد مشهور, سماه: كنز المعاني.اهـ
والقصيدة الثانية هي : عقيلة أتراب القصائد فى أسنى المقاصد, وهي رائية في رسم المصحف في  299 بيتا, رابط تحميلها,  وأولها:
الحمدُ للهِ مَوْصُولاً كما أمـَرَا	 مباركاً طيباً يَسْـتَـنْـزِلُ الدِّرَرَا
وقال عنهما الحافظ الذهبي في معرفة القراء الكبار على الطبقات والأعصار 1 /312: قد سارت الركبان بقصيدتيه، حرز الأماني, وعقيلة أتراب القصائد، اللتين في القراءات والرسم، وحفظهما خلق لا يحصون؛ وخضع لهما فحول الشعراء وكبار البلغاء، وحذاق القراء, ولقد أودع وأوجز, وسهل الصعب.اهـ, 
توضيح وبيان: الحديد ترجمته بالإسبانية : [ hierro ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

97- كرامة إمام 

[ قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله ]: 
أخبرني بعض شيوخنا الثقات عن شيوخهم: أن الشاطبي كان يصلي الصبح بغلس بالفاضلية ثم يجلس للإقراء, فكان الناس يتسابقون السير إليه ليلًا , وكان إذا قعد لا يزيد على قوله: من جاء أولًا فليقرأ , ثم يأخذ على الأسبق فالأسبق
فاتفق في بعض الأيام أن بعض أصحابه سَبَقَ أولًا, فلما استوى الشيخ قاعدًا قال: من جاء ثانيًا فليقرأ, فشرع الثاني في القراءة , وبقي الأول لا يدري حاله, وأخذ يتفكر ما وقع منه بعد مفارقة الشيخ من ذنب أوجب حِرمان الشيخ له, ففطن أنه أجنب تلك الليلة, ولشدة حرصه على النوبة نسي ذلك لما انتبه, فبادر إلى الشيخ, فأطلع الشيخ على ذلك, فأشار للثاني بالقراءة, ثم إن ذلك الرجل بادر إلى حمام جوار المدرسة فاغتسل به, ثم رجع قبل فراغ الثاني, والشيخ قاعد أعمى على حاله, فلما فرغ الثاني قال الشيخ: من جاء أولًا فليقرأ, فقرأ 
وهذا من أحسن ما نعلمه وقع لشيوخ هذه الطائفة , بل لا أعلم  مثله وقع في الدنيا

المصدر : [ غاية النهاية في طبقات القراء 2 / 21 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي- :
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في جامع المسائل 1 /69 : أولياءُ الله المتقون لهم كراماتٌ يُكرِمُهم الله بها، فخواصُّ أولياء الله المتبعون لمحمد - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يكون كراماتُهم إمّا لحجةٍ في الدين، أو لحاجةٍ للمسلمين، كما كانت معجزات الرسول - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كذلك، فهم يتقرَّبون إلى الله بما يُكرِمُهم به من الخوارق، ويعبدون الله بها، ويزدادون بها قربًا إلى الله، لا يطلبون بها عُلوًّا في الأرض ولا فسادًا .اهـ, وقال في الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح 2 /344: الصالحون لهم كرامات مثل كرامات صالحي هذه الأمة ومثل كرامات الحواريين وغيرهم ممن كان على دين المسيح, لكن وجود الكرامات على أيدي الصالحين لا توجب أن يكونوا معصومين كالأنبياء، لكن يكون الرجل صالحا وليا لله وله كرامات, ومع هذا فقد يغلط ويخطئ فيما يظنه, أو فيما يسمعه ويرويه, أو فيما يراه, أو فيما يفهمه من الكتب, ولهذا كان كل من سوى الأنبياء يؤخذ من قولهم ويترك, بخلاف الأنبياء - صلوات الله عليهم - أجمعين، فإنه يجب تصديقهم في كل ما أخبروا به من الغيب، وطاعتهم في كل ما أمروا به, ولهذا أوجب الله الإيمان بما أوتوه, ولم يوجب الإيمان بجميع ما يأتي به غيرهم. اهـ,  وقال في المسائل والأجوبة 1 /161: كرامات أولياء الله يكون سببها فعل ما أمر الله به ورسوله من الواجب والمستحب، ثم السابقون المقربون من الأولياء المتبعون يستعملونها فيما يقرب, إما حجة للدين، وإما حاجة للمسلمين، والمقتصدون يستعملونها في أمور مباحة، وأما استعمالها فيما حرم الله ورسوله كالظلم والعدوان فمحرم, وأما ما كان سببه بدعة كالأحوال التي تحصل لأهل السماع البدعي, فهي أمور شيطانية, يضل بها الشيطان أهل الجهل، ويغوي بها أهل الغي، وهذا وهذا يبطل بحقائق الإيمان كقراءة آية الكرسي وغيره مما يطرد الشيطان، والله أعلم


وقد ألف أهل السنة والجماعة في ثبوت كرامات أولياء الصالحين والعلماء العاملين المتبعين كتبا, منها:
1-كرامات الأولياء للحافظ أبي محمد الحسن بن محمد الخلال/ ت 439 هـ, وهو مطبوع, تحميل الكتاب: مخطوطا / مطبوعا
2- وكرامات أولياء الله عز وجل للحافظ أبي القاسم هبة الله بن الحسن بن منصور الطبري اللالكائي الشافعي/ت 418 هـ, وهو مطبوع, تحميل الكتاب: مخطوطا / مطبوعا
3- وكرامات الأولياء لأبي عبد الله محمد بن زياد الكوفي، اللغوي/ت 231هـ, ذكره في كشف الظنون 2 /1452
4- كرامات الأولياء لمحمد بن السري, ذكره في صلة الخلف ص343
5- وإثبات كرامات الاولياء للعلامة أبي محمد عبد الله بن أبى زيد عبد الرحمن  القيرواني المالكى/ت  386هـ
6- وكرامات الأولياء للحافظ أبي أحمد العسال محمد بن أحمد بن ابراهيم العبدى قاضى أصبهان/ت 349 هـ
7- وكرامات الاولياء والمطيعين من الصحابة والتابعين لعبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عبد الله البكري الصقلى الصوفى المالكى /ت حدود سنة 380 هـ
8- المعجزات وتكثير الطعام والشراب لأبي محمد جعفر بن يوسف الفريابي, ذكره في ابن حجر في معجمه(203), وفي صلة الخلف ص402
9- ذكر من كانت له من الآيات من هذه الأمة ومن تكلم بعد الموت من أهل اليقين للحافظ أبي بكر أحمد بن سليمان النجّاد البغدادي الحنبلي/ت 348هـ , ذكره الألباني في فهرس الظاهرية (520)
10- وكرامات الصالحين ومعجزاتهم لأبي  المطرف عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عيسى بن فطيس بالتصغير القرطبى المحدث المالكى قاضى الجماعة/ت 402 هـ , ذكره ابن بشكوال في (الصلة), وقال: ثلاثون جزءاً
11- وكتاب المستغيثين بالله تعالى عند المهمات والحاجات والمتضرعين إليه سبحانه بالرغبات والدعوات وما يسر الله الكريم لهم من الإجابات و الكرامات للحافظ أبي القاسم ابن بشكوال الأندلسي, مطبوع / تحميل الكتاب
12- وكرامات الأولياء للحافظ أبي ذر الهروي/ت  434هـ, ذكره في سير أعلام النبلاء17/560
13- وكرامات الأولياء لأبي الفداء عبد الرقيب بن علي بن حسن الإبي اليمني,معاصر, طبع في دار الآثار صنعاء 1423هـ, وقد اهتم مؤلفه بتصحيح وتخريج الأحاديث فجزاه الله خيرا


توضيح وبيان: الفاضلية: قال النعيمي في الدارس في تاريخ المدارس 1 /67: دار الحديث الفاضلية بالكلاسة, كذا رأيته بخط الشيخ تقي الدين الأسدي, ورأيت في كتاب ابن شداد قال زكرياء: في الجامع من حلق الحديث ميعاد بالكلاسة للقاضي الفاضل انتهى, وقال أبو شامة في كلامه على وفاة صلاح الدين: إن تربته جوار المكان الذي زاده الفاضل في المسجد انتهى, قلت: والفاضل هو عبد الرحيم بن علي بن الحسن بن الحسين بن أحمد ابن الفرج بن احمد القاضي محيي الدين, وقيل مجير الدين أبو علي ابن القاضي الأشرف ابي الحسن اللخمي البيساني العسقلاني المولد المصري المنشأ صاحب العبارة والفصاحة والبلاغة والبراعة ولد في جمادى الأولى سنة تسع بتقديم التاء وعشرين وخمسمائة.اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

ذاكرة أعمى 

أحمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان أبو العلاء التنوخي المعري


[قال ابن العديم رحمه الله:] من أعجب ما بلغني من ذكائه ما حدثني به والدي رحمه الله قال: 
بلغني أنه لما سافر أبو العلاء الى بغداد, وأقام بها المدة التي أقامها, اجتاز في طريقه وهو متوجه بشجرة، وهو راكب على جمل، فقيل له: طأطىء رأسك, لئلا تلحقك الشجرة، ففعل ذلك، فلما عاد من بغداد, ووصل الى ذلك الموضع، وكانت الشجرة قد قطعت، طأطأ رأسه, فقيل له في ذلك، فقال: هاهنا شجرة، فقال له: ما هاهنا شجرة، فقال: بلى، فحفروا في ذلك الموضع،  والله أعلم.


المصدر : [بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 876]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
قد حكيت هذه القصة أيضا عن الإمام المقرئ أبي القاسم الشاطبي الضرير رحمه الله, فقد ذكرها منسوبة إليه شهاب الدين القسطلاني في كتابه: الفتح المواهبي في مناقب الإمام الشاطبي :[ص 54 مختصره] قال: 
حكي لي أنه  لما كان بطريق مكة ذاهبا إليها, اجتاز بشجرة, فأخبره خادمه عند قربها, فطأطأ رأسه تحتها لئلا تصيبه، فلما حج وعاد لذلك الموضع, طأطأ رأسه تحت موضعها, كما فعل أولا من غير أن يعلمه أحـد بذلك, وكانت الشجرة قد قطعت قبل عوده, وإنه سئل عن سبب فعل ذلك فذكره, وأنه حفر ثم وجد أصل تلك الشجرة المذكورة
فالله أعلم بصحة نسبتها إلى أحدهما, وقد ساق ابن قتيبة الدينوري في كتابه: المعارف فصلاً في العميان والمكفوفين, وكذا الحافظ ابن الجوزيّ في: تلقيح فهوم أهل الأثر, فله فيه فصل في تسمية العميان الأشراف, وأفرد لهم الصلاح الصفدي كتابا سماه: نكث الهميان في نكت العميان, وهو مطبوع / تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

99- هدايا لا تقسم

روى الخطيب بإسناده عن النقاش, أن محمد بن علي الصائغ أخبرهم قال: أخبرني يحيى بن معين قال: 
كنت عند أبي يوسف، وعنده جماعة من أصحاب الحديث وغيرهم، فوافته هدية من أم جعفر احتوت على تخوت دبيقي، ومصمت، وشرب، وتماثيل ند، وغير ذلك، فذاكرني رجل بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من أتته هدية وعنده قوم جلوس فهم شركاؤه فيها "، فسمعه أبو يوسف, فقال: أَبِي تُعَرِّض؟ , إنما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " والهدايا: الأقط، والسمن، والزبيب "، ولم تكن الهدايا ما ترون، يا غلام، شِل إلى الخزائن.


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح  1/ 143] 

قلت –رحم الله والدي-:
الحديث أخرجه الطبراني في معجمه الكبير 133/ 2 عن يحيى بن سعيد الواسطي: أخبرنا يحيى بن العلاء عن طلحة بن عبيد الله عن الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ... فذكره مرفوعاً, قال العلامة الالباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة [4532]: ضعيف
 وأبو يوسف هو الإمام المجتهد العلامة المحدث قاضي القضاة أبو يوسف يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن حبيب الأنصاري، الكوفي, تلميذ أبي حنيفة, قال الذهبي: حدث عن ...أبي حنيفة ولزمه وتفقه به، وهو أنبل تلامذته، وأعلمهم / ت ـ182هـ, ترجمته في سير النبلاء  8 / 535

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

100- المفاضلة بين تعلم القرآن وتعلم الفقه

 [ قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله]: إِن قيل: فأيما أفضل: تعلم الْقُرْآن أَو تعلم الْفِقْه؟
فَالْجَوَاب: أَن تعلم اللَّازِم مِنْهُمَا فرض على الْأَعْيَان، وَتعلم جَمِيعهَا فرض على الْكِفَايَة، فَإِذا قَامَ بِهِ قوم سقط الْفَرْض عَن البَاقِينَ، فقد اسْتَويَا فِي الْفَرِيضَة فِي الْحَالَتَيْنِ. فَإِذا فَرضنَا الْكَلَام فِي التزيد مِنْهُمَا على قدر الْوَاجِب فِي حق الْأَعْيَان، فالتشاغل بالفقه أفضل، وَذَاكَ رَاجع إِلَى حَاجَة الْإِنْسَان، لَا أَن الْفِقْه أفضل من الْقُرْآن، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الأقرأ فِي زمَان رَسُول الله هُوَ الأفقه، فَلذَلِك قدم الْقَارئ فِي الصَّلَاة.


[ كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 170]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

101- مخرج من ورطة 

عُثْمَان بن مُحَمَّد السّلمِيّ قَالَ: حَدثنِي بلطون بن منجو أحد القواد قَالَ: حَدثنِي غُلَام لِابْنِ المزوق الْبَغْدَادِيّ قَالَ: 
كَانَ مولَايَ مكرما لي، فَاشْترى جَارِيَة وزوجنيها، فأحببتها حبا شَدِيدا، وأبغضتني بغضا عَظِيما، وَكَانَت تنافرني دَائِما، وأحتمِلُها إِلَى أَن أضجرتني يَوْمًا، فَقلت لَهَا: أَنْت طَالِق ثَلَاثًا بتاتا، لَا خاطبتيني بِشَيْء إِلَّا خاطبتك بِمثلِهِ، فقد أفسَدَك احتمالي لَك، فَقَالَت لي فِي الْحَال: أَنْت طَالِق ثَلَاثًا بتاتا، قَالَ: فأبلستُ، وَلم أدر مَا أجيبها بِهِ, خوفًا من أَن أَقُول لَهَا مثل مَا قَالَت، فَتَصِير بذلك طَالقا مني، فأُرشِدت إِلَى أبي جَعْفَر الطَّبَرِيّ، فَأَخْبَرته بِمَا جرى، فَقَالَ: أَقِم مَعهَا بعد أَن تَقول لَهَا: أَنْت طَالِق ثَلَاثًا إِن أَنا طَلقتك، فَتكون قد خاطبتها بِهِ، فوفيت بيمينك وَلم تطلقها، وَلَا تعاود الْيَمين



المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 112]

قلت -رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: قال في الصحاح 3 /909 :  الإبلاس أيضا: الانكسار والحزن. يقال: أبلس فلان، إذا سكت غما. قال الراجز:
 يا صاح هل تعرف رسما مُكْرَسا * قال نعم أعرفه وأبلسا *

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

102- فتيا فقيه العرب

الحريري أبو محمد القاسم بن علي بن محمد العلامة البارع ذو البلاغتين أبو محمد القاسم بن علي بن محمد بن عثمان البصري، الحرامي الحريري صاحب (المقامات)


[قال ابن الصلاح رحمه الله]:  كانَ شَافِعِيّ الْمَذْهَب، وَذَلِكَ بَين من " مقاماته " فِي فتاوبه الَّتِي ضمنهَا المقامة الثَّانِيَة وَالثَّلَاثُونَ مِنْهَا، ناسباً لَهَا إِلَى فَقِيه الْعَرَب، وَإِنَّمَا فَقِيه الْعَرَب عبارَة عَن عَالم الْعَرَب وَلَيْسَ عبارَة عَن شخص معِين، فَذكر من فَتَاوِيهِ قَالَ: أَيجوزُ بيع الْخلّ بِلَحْم الْجمل؟ قَالَ: لَا، وَلَا بِلَحْم الْحمل، قَالَ الحريري: الْخلّ: ابْن الْمَخَاض، وَلَا يحل بيع اللَّحْم بِالْحَيَوَانِ سَوَاء كَانَ من جنسه أَو غير جنسه.
وَقَالَ أَيْضا: قَالَ: مَا يجب على المختفي فِي الشَّرْع؟ قَالَ: الْقطع لإِقَامَة الردع، المختفي: نباش الْقُبُور.
وَقَالَ: قَالَ: أينعقد نِكَاح لم يشهده القواري، قَالَ: لَا والخالق الْبَارِي: القواري: الشُّهُود، لأَنهم يقرونَ الْأَشْيَاء، أَي: يتبعونها.
فَهَذِهِ أجوبة شَافِعِيّ لَيْسَ غير، لمُخَالفَة الأول لمَذْهَب أَحْمد، فَإِنَّهُ يجوز بِغَيْر الْجِنْس، وَالثَّانِي لمَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة، وَالثَّالِث لمَذْهَب مَالك رضى الله عَنْهُم.


المصدر: [ طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 2/ 663 ]

قلت -رحم الله والدي- : 
ذكر نحوه ابن شهبة في طبقاته2  /663, وزاد مبينا: فهذه أجوبة شافعي ليس غير، لمخالفة الأول لمذهب أحمد، فإنه يجوز بغير الجنس، والثاني لمذهب أبي حنيفة، والثالث لمذهب مالك رضى الله عنهم.اهـ
وكتاب: فتيا فقيه العرب للعلامة أبي الحسين أحمد بن فارس اللغوي المالكي المذهب/ت 395 هـ, قال عنه السبكي في طبقاته 3 /455: جزء لطيف, يرويه الخطيب البغدادى عن القاضى أبى زرعة روح بن محمد الرازي عن ابن فارس ,اهـ  طبع بتحقيق: د. حسين علي محفوظ ضمن مجلة المجمع العلمي العربي دمشق الجزء 1 المجلد 33 / تحميل الكتاب 
وقال السيوطي في المزهر 1 /480 : في فتيا فقيه العرب: الفصل الثالث في فتيا فقيه العرب, وذلك أيضاً ضربٌ من الألغاز, وقد ألَّف فيه ابن فارس تأليفاً لطيفاً في كرّاسة، سماه بهذا الاسم، رأيتُه قديماً، وليس هو الآن عندي
فنذكر ما وقع من ذلك في مقامات الحريري، ثم إن ظَفِرت بكتاب ابن فارس ألحقتُ ما فيه: قال الحريري في المقامة الثانية والثلاثين: قال الحارث بن همّام: أَجْمَعْتُ حين قضيتُ مَناسِكَ الحج
وفي شرح المنهاج للكمال الدميري: سئل فقيه العرب عن الوضوء من الإناء المُعوَّج، فقال: إن أصاب الماء تَعْويجه لم يَجُز، وإلاَّ جاز. والمراد بالمعُوَّج المضبّب بالعاج، وهو ناب الفِيلة، ولا يُسَمى غيرها عاجاً.
قال: وليس مراد ابن خالويه والحريري بفقيه العرب شخصاً معيَّناً، إنما يذكرون ألغازاً ومُلَحاً ينسبونها إليه، وهو مجهول لا يُعرف، ونَكِرَة لا تتعرّف
خاتمة: في كتاب المقصور والمدود لابن السكِّيت: قال أبو عبيدة : قال فقيهُ العرب: من سرّه النساء ولا نساء فليبكّر العشاء، وليباكر الغداء، وليخفّف الرِداء، وليقل غِشيان النساء.
وعبارة التبريزي في تهذيبه: قال فقيه العرب، وهو الحارث بن كلدة ، وعبارة غيرهما: قال طبيب العرب - وهو المشهور - فأطلق على طبيب العرب، لاشتراكهما في الوصْف بالفَهم والمَعرفة، ولهم ساجع العرب ينقل عنه ابنُ قتيبة في كتاب الأنواء بهذا اللفظ، واللَّه أعلم بالصواب. اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

103- أئمة أعلام لم يحجوا البيت الحرام

قال السمعاني: وسمعت محمد بن علي الخطيب، سمعت محمد بن محمد بن يوسف القاشاني بمرو، سمعت محمد بن عمر بن هانئ القاضي، يقول: 
إمامان ما اتفق لهما الحج, أبو إسحاق, والقاضي أبو عبد الله الدامغاني، أما أبو إسحاق فكان فقيرًا، ولكن لو أراد لحملوه على الأعناق، والدامغاني لو أراد الحج على السندس والإستبرق لأمكنه.
قلت [ القائل ابن كثير ]: أما فقر الشيخ فعذر واضح له في ترك الحج، فإنه كان متقللًا من الدنيا من مبتدئه إلى آخر عمره رحمه الله


المصدر: [ طبقات الشافعيين ص 462 ]

قلت – رحم الله والدي-:
وممن لم يحج أيضا من الأئمة الكبار الإمام العلم أبو محمد ابن حزم الظاهري الأندلسي رحمه الله, ولذا وقعت له أوهام في كتابه: حجة الوداع , قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 2 /268 عند بيانه لوهم من أوهامه : وأبو محمد لم يحج, وسألت شيخنا عنه، فقال: هذا من أغلاطه، وهو لم يحج - رحمه الله - تعالى.


توضيح وبيان: أبو إسحاق: إبراهيم بن علي بن يوسف الفيروزآبادي الشيرازي، الشافعي/ت476هـ, ترجمته في  سير الذهبي 18 /452, والدامغاني: العلامة البارع مفتي العراق قاضي القضاة أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي بن محمد الحنفي/ت476هـ, ترجمته في السير 18 /485

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

104- جلساء لا يُمَل حديثهم 

قال الزبيدي في طبقاته: حدثنا أحمد بن سعيد، حدثنا أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد الطحاوي، حدثنا أحمد بن أبي عمران، قال:
كنت عند أبي أيوب أحمد بن محمد بن شجاع، فبعث غلامه إلى أبي عبد الله بن الأعرابي يسأله المجيء إليه، فعاد إليه الغلام، فقال: قد سألته عن ذلك فقال لي: عندي قوم من الأعراب، فإذا قضيت أَرَبي معهم أتيت؛ قال الغلام: وما رأيت عنده أحدا, إلا أني رأيت بين يديه كتبا ينظر فيها، فينظر في هذا مرة، وفي هذا مرة. 
ثم ما شعرنا حتى جاء؛ فقال له أبو أيوب: قال لي الغلام: إنه ما رأى عندك أحدا، وقد قلت له: أنا مع قوم من الأعراب، فإذا قضيت أربي معهم أتيت !؟, فقال:
(يُفيدوننا من عِلمَهمْ علم من مضى ... وعقلاً وتأديباً ورأيا مُسَددًا)
(بِلَا فتنةٍ تُخشى وَلَا سُوء عشرةٍ ... وَلَا نَتقِي مِنْهُم لِسَانا وَلَا يدا)
(فَإِن قُلتَ أمواتٌ فَمَا أَنْت كاذِبٌ ... وَإِن قلت أَحيَاءٌ فلستَ مُفندا)

المصدر: [ بغية الوعاة 1/ 106 ]

قلت- رحم الله والدي-:
وأعلى من هذا وأشرف جليسا الإمام ابن المبارك رحمه الله, نقل الحافظ الذهبي في  السير 8 /382: عن نعيم بن حماد قال: كان ابن المبارك يكثر الجلوس في بيته، فقيل له: ألا تستوحش؟, فقال: كيف أستوحش وأنا مع النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأصحابه
توضيح وبيان: ابن الأعرابي : إمام اللغة أبو عبد الله محمد بن زياد الهاشمي مولاهم الأحول، النسابة, كان صاحب سنة واتباع /ت231هـ, ترجمته في السير 10 /687

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

105- ضعف الإنسان وفتنة النسوان

قال الرسعني (ت 661هـ) رحمه الله في تفسير  قوله تعالى: { وخُلِق الإنسان ضعيفاً } :
قال ابن عباس وجمهور المفسِّرين: لا يصبر عن النساء، وعلى مشاق الطاعات.
قال سعيد بن المسيب: ما أيس الشيطان من بني آدم إلا أتاهم من قِبَل النساء، فقد أتى عليَّ ثمانون سنة، وذهبت إحدى عَينيّ، وأنا أعشو بالأخرى، وإنَّ أخوفَ ما أخاف عليّ فتنة النساء 
وقال معاذ بن جبل: أخوف ما أخاف عليكم فتنة النساء إذا تسوَّرن الذهب، ولَبسْنَ رياط الشام، وعصب اليمن، فأتعبن الغني، وكلَّفن الفقير ما لا يجد 
وفي الصحيحين من حديث أسامة بن زيد أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: "مَا تَرَكْتُ في النَّاسِ بَعْدِي فِتْنَةً أَضَرُّ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ مِنَ النِّسَاء"


المصدر: [ رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز  1/ 482]

قلت –رحم الله والدي -:
ما كان قول هؤلاء الأخيار الأبرار لو أدركوا زمننا هذا, حيث النساء عاريات عاريات , مائلات مميلات, والعيش صعب, والحرية الإباحية مكفولة محترمة, والإيمان ضعيف, فاللهم عفوك وسترك, وانظر صورا من قتنة النساء للرجال في الكتب التالية, واسأل ربك العافية:
1- ابتلاء الأخيار بالنساء الأشرار لإسماعيل بن نصر بن عبد المحسن السلاحي المعروف بابن القطعة , طبع في دار الجيل1413 هـ تحقيق رياص مصطفى العبد الله / تحميل الكتاب
2- العنوان في الاحتراز من مكائد النسوان لعلي بن عمر الأبوصيري المعروف بابن البتنوني/ب بعد 900 هـ, طبع في مكتبة بيسان بيروت 1989 تحقيق محمد التونجي / يسر الله رفعه قريبا
حديث أسامة أخرجه البخاري (4808)، ومسلم (2740)

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

106- عاقبة إكرام العلم والعلماء في الدنيا والآخرة

[ قال ياقوت الحموي رحمه الله ] :
نقلت من خط الإمام الحافظ أبي نصر عبد الرحيم بن وهبان صديقنا ومفيدنا قال، نقلت من خطّ أبي بكر محمد بن منصور السمعاني، سمعت أبا المعالي ثابت بن بندار البقال يقول، حكى لنا البرقانّي رحمه الله قال: 
كان إسماعيل بن إسحاق القاضي يشتهي رؤية إبراهيم الحربي، وكان إبراهيم لا يدخل عليه، يقول: لا أدخل دارا عليها بواب، فأخبر إسماعيل بذلك فقال: أنا أَدَعُ بابي كباب الجامع، فجاء إبراهيم إليه، فلما دخل عليه خلع نعليه، فأخذ أبو عمر محمد بن يوسف القاضي نعليه ولفّهما في منديل دبيقيّ, وجعله في كمه، وجرى بينهما علم كثير، فلما قام إبراهيم التمس نعليه، فأخرج أبو عمر النعل من كمّه، فقال له إبراهيم: غفر الله لك كما أكرمت العلم
فلما مات أبو عمر القاضي رؤي في المنام، فقيل له: ما فعل الله بك؟ , فقال: أجيبت فيّ دعوة إبراهيم الحربي رحمه الله.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 1/ 48]

قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
ومما ورد في هذا الباب, باب إكرام العلم وأهله ومحبتهم وإجلالهم, والجزاء الحسن والثواب العاجل على ذلك في الدنيا قبل الآخرة, ما ذكره الحافظ الذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ 2 / 166:
قال الوزير أبو الفضل البلعمي سمعت الأمير إسماعيل بن أحمد يقول: كنت بسمرقند فجلست للمظالم, إذ دخل محمد بن نصر, فقمت إجلالا له, فلما خرج عاتبني أخي إسحاق, وقال: تقوم لرجل من الرعية؟ , فنمت فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ومعي أخي, فأقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فأخذ بعضدي, وقال: ثبت ملكك وملك بنيك بإجلالك محمد بن نصر, وذهب ملك هذا باستخفافه به.
فاللهم اقذف في قلوبنا محبة أهل العلم, وارزقنا حسن الأدب معهم, وتعزيرهم وتوقيرهم وتعظيمهم, آمين
مما ألف في الباب: كتاب الإعلام بحرمة أهل العلم والإسلام للشيخ محمد بن أحمد بن إسماعيل المقدم / رابط تحميله 
توضيح وبيان: أبو عمر: هو الإمام الكبير قاضي القضاة محمد بن يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسماعيل ابن عالم البصرة حماد بن زيد بن درهم الأزدي مولاهم البصري ثم البغدادي المالكي, حمل الناس عنه علما واسعا من الحديث والفقه، قيل: كان الرجل إذا امتلأ غيظا، يقول: لو أني أبو عمر القاضي ما صبرت, ترجمته في السير 14 /555 
وابن نصر: هو محمد بن نصر بن الحجاج المروزي, الإمام شيخ الإسلام أبو عبد الله الحافظ, ذكره الحاكم، فقال: إمام عصره بلا مدافعة في الحديث, قال الذهبي: يقال: إنه كان أعلم الأئمة باختلاف العلماء على الإطلاق/ت294هـ, ترجمته في السير  14 /33
الدبيقي: نسبة إلى دبيق كأَمِير, قال في معجم البلدان 2 /438 : بليدة كانت بين الفرما وتنّيس من أعمال مصر، تنسب إليها الثياب الدبيقية، والله أعلم, وقال في تاج العروس: 25 / 276: الثياب الدبيقية وهي من دق الثياب، كانت تتخذ بها، وكانت العمامة منها طولها مائة ذراع، وفيها رقمات منسوجة بالذهب، تبلغ العمامة من الذهب خمسمائة دينار سوى الحرير والغزل.اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الفائدة 102





> أحسبه تصحيفاً، والصواب: فليُكْرِ، وإكراء العشاء تأخيره.


جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه والتصويب
وقد عثرث في كتاب عيون الأنباء في طبقات الأطباء 1 /165 على هذا النقل المفيد , قال :
وَرُوِيَ بعض هَذِه الْكَلِمَات عَن الْحَرْث بن كلدة وفيهَا : من سره النِّسَاء وَلَا نسَاء, فليكر الْعشَاء, وليباكر الْغَدَاء, وليخفف الرِّدَاء, وَليقل غشيان النِّسَاء
وَمعنى : [ فليكر [: يُؤَخر , وَالْمرَاد بـ: الرداء : الدّين , وَسمي الدّين رِدَاء لقَولهم: هُوَ فِي عنقِي, وَفِي ذِمَّتِي, فَلَمَّا كَانَت الْعُنُق مَوضِع الرِّدَاء سمي الدّين رِدَاء
وَقد رُوِيَ من طَرِيق آخر وَفِيه: وتعجيل الْعشَاء , وَهُوَ أصح, وروى أَبُو عوَانَة عَن عبد الْملك بن عُمَيْر قَالَ : قَالَ الْحَرْث بن كلدة:  من سره الْبَقَاء وَلَا بَقَاء, فليباكر الْغَدَاء,  وليعجل الْعشَاء,  وليخفف الرِّدَاء,  وَليقل الْجِمَاع


وفي تاج العروس (39 / 390): أكرى العشاء: أخره, وكذلك غير العشاء, وأنشد الجوهري للحطيئة:
 وأكريت العشاء إلى سهيل *** أو الشعرى فطال بي الأناء
قيل: هو يطلع سحرا, وما أكل بعده فليس بعشاء؛ يقول: انتظرت معروفك حتى أيست؛ كما في الصحاح.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

107- تزوير إسناد 

إبراهيم بن عقيل بن جيش أبو إسحاق القرشي, المعروف بابن المكبري النحوي الدمشقي,[ ت474هـ ]


قال ابن عساكر: كان أبو إسحاق يذكر أن عنده تعليقة أبي الأسود الدؤلي التي ألقاها إليه علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه، وكان كثيرا ما يَعِدُ بها أصحابه، لا سيما أصحاب الحديث, ولا يفي, إلى أن كتبها عنه بعض تلاميذه الذين يقرأون عليه, وإذا به قد ركّب عليها إسنادا لا حقيقة له, اعْتُبِر فوُجِد موضوعا مُرَكبا، بعض رجاله أقدم ممن روى عنه, ولم يكن الخطيب عَلِم بذلك, ولا وقف عليه, فلذلك وثقه
قال: وهذه التعليقة فهي في أمالي أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الزجاجي النحوي, نحو من عشرة أسطر، فجعلها هذا الشيخ إبراهيم قريبا من عشرة أوراق. \

المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 1/ 91 ]

قلت -رحم الله والدي -:
كلام الحافظ ابن عساكر في تاريخه مطولا [7 /56] ومنه: كان كثيرا يعدني بها, فأطلبها منه وهو يرجئ الأمر, إلى أن وقعت إلي في حال حياته, دفعها إلي الشيخ الفقيه أبو العباس أحمد بن منصور المالكي رحمه الله, وكان كتبها عنه على ما ذكر لي, إذ حملها إلي المعروف برزين الدولة المصمودي لما كان يقرأ عليه شيئا من علم العربية, وسمعها منه في سنة ست وستين وأربعمائة, وإذا به قد ركب عليها إسنادا لا حقيقة له.اهـ
 وقصة أبي الأسود نقلها السيوطي في "جزء" له سماه: الأخبار المروية في سبب وضع علم العربية [ص31] قال: قال أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الزجاجي النحوي في أماليه: حدثنا ابو جعفر محمد بن رستم الطبري قال حدثنا ابو حاتم السجستاني حدثني يعقوب بن إسحاق الحضرمي حدثنا سعيد بن سلم الباهلي حدثنا أبي عن جدي عن أبي الأسود الدؤلي رضي الله عنه قال:  دخلت على أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فرأيته مطرقا متفكرا, فقلت: فيم تفكر يا أمير المؤمنين ؟, قال: إني سمعت ببلدكم هذا لحنا, فأردت أن أصنع كتابا في أصول العربية, فقلت: إن فعلت هذا أحييتنا وبقيت فينا هذه اللغة, ثم أتيته بعد ثلاث, فألقى إلي صحيفة فيها: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, الكلام كله اسم وفعل وحرف, فالاسم ما أنبأ عن المسمى, والفعل ما أنبأ عن حركة المسمى, والحرف ما أنبأ عن معنى ليس باسم ولا فعل, ثم قال لي: تتبعه وزد فيه ما وقع لك, واعلم يا أبا الأسود أن الأسماء ثلاثة: ظاهر, ومضمر, وشيء ليس بظاهر ولا مضمر, وإنما تتفاضل العلماء في معرفة ما ليس بظاهر ولا مضمر
قال أبو الأسود: فجمعت منه أشياء, وعرضتها عليه, فكان من ذلك حروف النصب, فذكرت منها: إن, وأن, وليت, ولعل, وكأن, ولم أذكر لكن, فقال لي: لم تركتها, فقلت: لم أحسبها منها, فقال: بل هي منها, فزدها فيها .اهـ
والنص المذكور لا يوجد في الأمالي الزجاجي المطبوعة بتحقيق العلامة عبد السلام هارون, وإنما زادها في الملحق بذيلها [ص238] نقلا عن الأشباه والنظائر النحوية للسيوطي [1 /7]
ورسالة: سبب وضع علم العربية للجلال السيوطي طبعت في دار الهجرة دمشق 1988 تحقيق د. مروان العطية, وطبعت ثانيا في دائرة الشؤون الإسلامية دبي1422 تحقيق عبد الحكيم الأنيس / رابط تحميله: تحقيق العطية / تحقيق الأنيس

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

108- حرف في اللغة 

قال أبو الطيب [ عبد الواحد بن علي الحلبي اللغوي /ت 351 هـ ]: 
لم يؤخذ على أبي عمرو خطأ في شيء من اللغة إلا في حرف قَصَر عن معرفَتِه عِلمُ من خَطَّأَهُ فيه، وروايته: أخبرنا جعفر بن محمد أخبرنا علي بن حاتم وغيره عن الأصمعي عن يونس قال: قيل لأبي عمرو بن العلاء: ما الثفر ؟, قال: الإست، فقيل له: إنه القُبُل، فقال: ما أقرب ما بينهما 
فذهب قوم من أهل اللغة إلى أن هذا غلط من أبي عمرو، وليس كما ظنوا, فقد نص أبو عمرو الشيباني وغيره على أن الثُّفر: الدبر، والثفر من الأنثى: القبل 

المصدر: [ المزهر في علوم اللغة وأنواعها 2 /  342]


قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
قال الزبيدي في تاج العروس 10 / 325: الثفر: بفتح فسكون (ويضم، للسباع و) لذوات (المخالب، كالحياء للناقة) ، وفي المحكم: للشاة (أو) هو (مسلك القضيب منها) . وفي بعض الأصول المعتمدة: (فيها) بدل (منها) ، واستعاره الأخطل فجعله للبقرة، فقال:
جزى الله فيها الأعورين ملامة  *** وفروة ثفر الثورة المتضاجم 
توضيح وبيان: أبو عمرو بن العلاء بن عمار بن العريان التميمي ثم المازني، البصري، شيخ القراء والعربية , قال إبراهيم الحربي، وغيره: كان أبو عمرو من أهل السنة, قال اليزيدي، وآخر: تكلم عمرو بن عبيد في الوعيد سنة، فقال أبو عمرو: إنك لأكن الفهم، إذ صيرت الوعيد الذي في أعظم شيء، مثله في أصغر شيء، فاعلم أن النهي عن الصغير والكبير ليسا سواء، وإنما نهى الله عنهما لتتم حجته على خلقه، ولئلا يعدل عن أمره، ووراء وعيدِه عَفوُه وكرمُه, ثم أنشد:
ولا يرهب ابن العم ما عشت صولتي ... ولا أختتي من صولة المتهدد
وإني وإن أوعدته ووعدته  ... لمخلف إيعادي ومنجز موعديفقال عمرو بن عبيد: صدقت، إن العرب تتمدح بالوفاء بالوعد والوعيد، وقد يمتدح بهما المرء، تسمع إلى قولهم؟!
لا يخلف الوعد والوعيد ولا ... يبيت من ثأره على فوت
اختتأ منه: استتر خوفا أو حياء, قاله في تاج العروس [1 /207, مادة :ختأ ] ترجمة أبي عمرو في السير6 /407
.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

109-  رؤيا منام 

أحمد بن الحسين بن مهران المقرىء أبو بكر النيسابوري, مصنف (الغاية في القراءات)  [ت381 هـ] 
قال الحاكم: مات في السابع والعشرين من شوال سنة إحدى وثمانين وثلاثمائة، وهو يوم مات ابن ستّ وثمانين سنة، وصلينا عليه في ميدان الطاهرية، وتوفي ذلك اليوم أبو الحسن العامري صاحب الفلسفة 
قال الحاكم: فحدثني عمر بن أحمد الزاهد قال: سمعت الثقة من أصحابنا يذكر : أنه رأى أبا بكر ابن الحسين بن مهران رحمه الله، في المنام, في الليلة التي دفن فيها، قال فقلت: أيها الأستاذ ما فعل الله بك؟ , فقال: إن الله عز وجل أقام أبا الحسن العامري بحذائي, وقال: هذا فداؤك من النار.
ثم ذكر الحاكم باسناد رفعه الى أبي موسى الأشعري قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا كان يوم القيامة أعطى الله كلّ رجل من هذه الأمة رجلا من الكفار فيقول هذا فداؤك من النار
وهذا الخبر إذا قرن بالرؤيا صار من براهين الشرع.


المصدر : [معجم الأدباء 1/ 233]

قلت – رحم الله والدي -:
الجملة الاخيرة قول ياقوت الحموي, فقد ذكر القصة الذهبي في سيره [16 /407] عن الحاكم, ولم يذكرها
 والحديث صحيح, أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه [2767]
بيان وتوضيح: العَامِري: أبو الحسن محمد بن يوسف العامري النيسابورىّ الخراساني/ت 381 هـ, عالم بالمنطق والفلسفة اليونانية, له شروح على كتب أرسطو, طبع له كتاب: الإعلام بمناقب الإسلام

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

110- حكم الأجرة والهدية على الفتيا

البرزلي: وأما الإجارة على الفتيا فنقل المازري في شرح المدونة الإجماع على منعها, وكذلك القضاء؛ لأنها من باب الرشوة, لكن لو أتى خصمان إلى قاض فأعطياه أجرا على الحكم بينهما, وأتى رجل للمفتي فأعطاه أجرا على فتوى لم يتعلق بها خصومة, ولم يتعين ذلك عليه لوجود من يقوم به، فقال الشيخ عبد الحميد: أي شيء يمنع من ذلك, ولا يجسر على التصريح به, وقال اللخمي يمنع من ذلك جملة, وعلى الأول يحمل ما يروى عن ابن علوان أحد فقهاء تونس ومفتيها, أنه كان يقبل الهبة والهدية ويطلبها ممن يفتيه, كما نقله ابن عرفة عنه.


المصدر : [مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 33] 

قلت- رحم الله والدي -:
قال ابن الصلاح في أدب الفتوى والمفتي والمستفتي (1 / 114):  الأولى بالمتصدي للفتوى أن يتبرع بذلك، ويجوز له أن يرتزق على ذلك من بيت المال، إذا تعين عليه وله كفاية، فظاهر المذهب أنه لا يجوز، وإذا كان له رزق فلا يجوز له أخذ أجرة أصلًا، وإن لم يكن له رزق في بيت المال فليس له أخذ أجرة من أعيان من يفتيه كالحاكم على الأصح, احتال له الشيخ أبو حاتم القزويني [ محمود بن الحسن القزويني, ت440هـ] في "حِيَلهِ"، فقال: لو قال لمستفتي: إنما يلزمني أن "أفتيك" قولًا، وأما بذل الخط فلا، فإذا استأجره على أن يكتب له ذلك كان جائزًا.
وذكر أبو القاسم الصيمري: أنه لو اجتمع أهل البلد على أن جعلوا له رزقًا من أموالهم ليتفرغ لفتاويهم جاز ذلك، وأما الهدية، فقد أطلق السمعاني الكبير أبو المظفر: أنه يجوز له قبول الهدية، بخلاف الحاكم فإنه يلزم حكمه,قلت: ينبغي أن يقال: يحرم عليها قبولها إذا كانت رشوة على أن يفتيه بما يريد,كما في الحاكم وسائر ما لا يقابل بعوض. والله أعلم.
مما  ألف في المفتي وآدابه من الكتب والتصانيف :
1- أدب المفتي والمستفتي لأبي القاسم عبد الواحد الصيمري الشافعي ت 386هـ, ذكره في كشف الظنون 1/ 654
2-تعظيم الفتيا للإمام أبي الفرج ابن الجوزي الحنبلي, طبع في الدار الأثرية عمّان 1427 هــ تحقيق مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان/ رابط تحميله
3- أدب المفتي والمستفتي لأبي عمرو عثمان بن عبد الرحمن ابن الصلاح الشافعي/ت  643هـ/ طبع في دار المعرفة بيروت تحقيق قلعجي, وفي دار الفكر دمشق 1408 تحقيق بسام عبد الوهاب الجابي, وفي مكتبة العلوم والحكم المدينة المنورة 1423هـ تحقيق موفق عبد الله عبد القادر/ تحميل الكتاب:تحقيق قلعجي, تحقيق الجابي
4- صفة الفتوى المفتي والمستفتي لأبي عبد الله أحمد بن حمدان بن شبيب بن حمدان النميري الحرّاني الحنبلي/ت 695هـ / رابط تحميله
5- أدب الفتيا للعلامة جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي الشافعي, طبع في دار الآفاق العربية القاهرة  1428 هـ , تحقيق أ.د. محيي الدين هلال السرحان / رابط تحميله
6- الفتوى في الإسلام للعلامة جمال الدين القاسمي, طبع في دار الكتب العلمية بيروت 1406 هـ تحقيق محمد عبد الحكيم القاضي  / رابط تحميله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

111- حفظ إمام

أبو عمر الزاهد: الإمام الأوحد العلامة اللغوي المحدث محمد بن عبد الواحد بن أبي هاشم البغدادي، المعروف: بغلام ثعلب.[ ت345هـ ]


حكي أن معز الدولة بن بويه قَلَّدَ شُرطة بغداد غلاما تركيا من مماليكه اسمه: خواجا, فبلغ ذلك أبا عمر الزاهد, وكان يملي كتابه «اليواقيت» في اللغة, فقال للجماعة في مجلس الإملاء: اكتبوا ياقوتة خواجا، الخواج في أصل اللغة: الجوع، ثم فرّع على هذا بابا, وأملاه عليهم 
فاستعظموا كذبه, وتَتَبَّعُوه، فقال أبو علي الحاتمي- وكان من أصحابه- أخرجنا في «أمالي الحامض » عن ثعلب عن ابن الأعرابي الخواج: الجوع


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء 6 /2557] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
قال الذهبي في السير [15 /509] ترجمة أبي عمرو : لازم ثعلبا في العربية، فأكثر عنه إلى الغاية، وهو في عداد الشيوخ في الحديث لا الحفاظ، وإنما ذكرته لسعة حفظه للسان العرب، وصدقه، وعلو إسناده.اهـ, وذكر في بغية الوعاة [1/ 165]: عن الخطيب البغدادي: كان أهل اللغة يطعنون عليه، ويقولون: لو طار طائر في الجو قال: حدثنا ثعلب، عن ابن الأعرابي، ويذكر في ذلك سببا, وأما أهل الحديث فيصدقونه ويوثقونه.اهـ
وكتابه: اليواقيت طبع باسم: ياقوتة الصراط في تفسير غريب القرآن, في مكتبة العلوم والحكم المدينة المنورة، 1423 هـ, تحقيق  د. محمد بن يعقوب التركستاني / تحميل الكتاب
توضيح وبيان: معز الدولة: السلطان أبو الحسين أحمد بن بويه بن فنا خسرو بن تمام بن كوهي الديلمي، الفارسي, تملك العراق نيفا وعشرين/ت356هـ, ترجمته في السير 16 /189
الحاتمي: أبو علي محمد بن الحسن بن المظفر، الكاتب اللغوي البغدادي/ت388هـ, ترجمته في في تاريخ بغداد 2/ 214 , ومعجم الأدباء 18/ 154
الحامض: أبو موسى سليمان بن محمد بن أحمد الحامض من تلاميذ ثعلب, خلفه بعد موته في مكانه/ت305هـ, ترجمته في وفيات الأعيان 2 /406

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

112- مفاضلة بين شاعرين 

[ قال ابن العديم رحمه الله ]:  أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن أبي علي الأنصاري قال: أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد قال: سمعت أبا الطيب سعيد بن إبراهيم بن سعيد الطّلبيري الطبيب بالثغر يقول: سمعت عبد الحليم بن عبد الواحد السوسي بسفاقس يقول: 
سئل الحسن بن رشيق عن أبي العلاء المعري هل هو أشعر أم أنت؟ , فقال: قد ألفت أنا كتابا, وهو كتابا في معناه، فالفرق ما بيننا كالفرق ما بين الترجمتين، سمى هو كتابه: «زجر النّابح», وسميت أنا كتابي: «ساجور الكلب» 
يشير إلى أن أبا العلاء أفضل وألطف, وأهدى إلى المعاني وأعرف


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 878 ]

قلت – رحم الله والدي-:
زجر النابح كتاب لأبي العلاء قال عنه ياقوت: معجمه[1 /330]: كتاب زجر النابح يتعلق بلزوم ما لا يلزم، وذلك أن بعض الجهال تكلّم على أبيات من لزوم ما لا يلزم يريد بها التشرير والأذيّة، فألزم أبا العلاء أصدقاؤه أن ينشيء هذا، فأنشأ هذا الكتاب وهو كاره. اهـ, وقال ابن العديم [2/ 881]: وقفت له على كتاب وضعه في الرد على من نسبه إلى معارضة القرآن والجواب عن أبيات استخرجوها من نظمه رموه بسببها بالكفر والطغيان، سمى الكتاب بـ:«زجر النابح», ورد فيه على الطاعن في دينه والقادح.اهـ طبع من مقتطفات جمعها وحققها د. أمجد الطرابلسي, في المطبعة الهاشمية ،‏, 1965 وأعاد طبعه مجمع اللغة العربية 1982


توضيح وبيان: الحسن بن رشيق القيرواني أحد البلغاء الأفاضل الشعراء/ت 463 هـ, كان بينه وبين ابن شرف القيرواني مناقضات ومهاجاة, وصنف عدة رسائل في الرد عليه منها رسالة سماها: ساجور الكلب, ورسالة نجح المطلب, ورسالة قطع الأنفاس, ورسالة نقض الرسالة الشعوذية والقصيدة الدعية, والرسالة المنقوضة, ورسالة رفع الإشكال ودفع المحال
الساجور: خشبة تعلق, وقال الزمخشري: طوق من حديد, وقال بعضهم: الساجور: القلادة تجعل في عنق الكلب/ تاج العروس 11 /506

----------


## ابن مالك

الكريم ابن الكريم أبا يعلى ...
مساؤك ملامح ليل حين يتجمل برائحة المطر.
معك أولاً بأول ... 
طيب الله أنفاسك كما عطرتني بفوائدك .

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

113- من أخلاق اليهود 

قال ابن عطية: وهذا اللي باللسان إلى خلاف ما في القلب موجود حتى الآن في بني إسرائيل، ويحفظ منه في عصرنا أمثلة، إلا أنه لا يليق ذكرها بهذا الكتاب انتهى.
[ قال أبو حيان ]: وهو يحكى عن يهود الأندلس، وقد شاهدناهم وشاهدنا يهود ديار مصر على هذه الطريقة، وكأنهم يُرَبُّونَ أولادهم الصغار على ذلك، ويُحَفِّظُونَهم ما يُخَاطِبون به المسلمين, مما ظاهره التوقير ويريدون به التحقير.

المصدر : [ البحر المحيط  3 / 663 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


قمت بجمع مواد هذه السلسلة المباركة في مدونة 
 أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم  ورضاكم


أخوكم في الله أبو يعلى البيضاوى غفر الله له ولوالديه 





رابط المدونةhttp://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

114- حلاوة الإسلام

الإمام الحافظ العلامة البارع المتقن, أبو سعد إسماعيل بن علي بن الحسين السمان [ت 443هـ.], قال ابن عساكر  :كان من المكثرين الجوالين، سمع من نحو أربعة آلاف شيخ.


[ قال المرتضى أبي الحسن المطهر بن علي العلوي بالري] : سمعت أبا سعد السمان إمام المعتزلة، يقول: 
من لم يكتب الحديث لم يتغرغر بحلاوة الإسلام


المصدر: [ سير أعلام النبلاء 18 / 57]

قلت - رحم الله والدي - :
وقال الذهبي في سيره : أنبؤونا عن القاسم بن علي: حدثنا أبو محمد عمر بن محمد الكلبي قال: وجدت على ظهر جزء:  مات الزاهد أبو سعد إسماعيل بن علي السمان في شعبان سنة خمس وأربعين وأربع مائة، شيخ العدلية وعالمهم، وفقيههم, ومحدثهم، وكان إماما بلا مدافعة في القراءات، والحديث والرجال، والفرائض والشروط، عالما بفقه أبي حنيفة، وبالخلاف بين أبي حنيفة والشافعي وفقه الزيدية, قال: وكان يذهب مذهب الحسن البصري، ومذهب الشيخ أبي هاشم ، ودخل الشام والحجاز والمغرب، وقرأ على ثلاثة آلاف شيخ، وقصد أصبهان في آخر عمره لطلب الحديث, قال: وكان يقال في مدحه: إنه ما شاهد مثل نفسه، كان تاريخ الزمان, وشيخ الإسلام 
قلت [ القائل الذهبي ]: وذكر أشياء في وصفه، وأنى يوصف من قد اعتزل وابتدع، وبالكتاب والسنة فَقَلَّ ما انتفع؟ , فهذا عبرة، والتوفيق فمن الله وحده.
هتف الذكاء وقال لست بنافع ... إلا بتوفيق من الوهاب
وأما قول القائل: كان يذهب مذهب الحسن، فمردود، قد كانت هفوة في ذلك من الحسن، وثبت أنه رجع عنها , ولله الحمد, وأما أبو هاشم الجبائي، وأبوه أبو علي فمن رؤوس المعتزلة، ومن الجهلة بآثار النبوة، برعوا في الفلسفة والكلام، وما شموا رائحة الإسلام، ولو تغرغر أبو سعد بحلاوة الإسلام، لانتفع بالحديث, فنسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ علينا إيماننا وتوحيدنا
وترجم له الذهبي أيضا في ميزانه قائلا: صدوق، لكنه معتزلي، جلد.اهـ, زاد الحافظ في لسانه: له تفسير في عشر مجلدات, وسفينة النجاة في الإمامة وغير ذلك.اهـ
وله كتاب آخر نفيس مفقود اسمه: الموافقة بين أهل البيت والصحابة, اختصره للعلامة المعتزلي جار الله أبي القاسم محمود بن عمر الزمخشري, ولعل موافقة المذهب هي التي دعته إلى اختصاره دون غيره مما صنف في بابه, طبع المختصر في دار الكتب العلمية بيروت بتحقيق السيد يوسف أحمد , وطبع ثانيا طبعة أجود منها في دار الحديث مصر تحقيق الصبابطي, يسر الله تصويره ورفعه قريبا, آمين
ترجمة السمان في: سير أعلام النبلاء 18 /55,  ميزان الاعتدال 1 /239، تذكرة الحفاظ 3 /1121 ، لسان الميزان 1 /421 




====================


 رابط مدونة: فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 


http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

114- حلاوة الإسلام

الإمام الحافظ العلامة البارع المتقن, أبو سعد إسماعيل بن علي بن الحسين السمان [ت 443هـ.], قال ابن عساكر  :كان من المكثرين الجوالين، سمع من نحو أربعة آلاف شيخ.


[ قال المرتضى أبو الحسن المطهر بن علي العلوي بالري] : سمعت أبا سعد السمان إمام المعتزلة، يقول: 
من لم يكتب الحديث لم يتغرغر بحلاوة الإسلام


المصدر: [ سير أعلام النبلاء 18 / 57]

قلت - رحم الله والدي - :
وقال الذهبي في سيره : أنبؤونا عن القاسم بن علي: حدثنا أبو محمد عمر بن محمد الكلبي قال: وجدت على ظهر جزء:  مات الزاهد أبو سعد إسماعيل بن علي السمان في شعبان سنة خمس وأربعين وأربع مائة، شيخ العدلية وعالمهم، وفقيههم, ومحدثهم، وكان إماما بلا مدافعة في القراءات، والحديث والرجال، والفرائض والشروط، عالما بفقه أبي حنيفة، وبالخلاف بين أبي حنيفة والشافعي وفقه الزيدية
قال: وكان يذهب مذهب الحسن البصري، ومذهب الشيخ أبي هاشم ، ودخل الشام والحجاز والمغرب، وقرأ على ثلاثة آلاف شيخ، وقصد أصبهان في آخر عمره لطلب الحديث, قال: وكان يقال في مدحه: إنه ما شاهد مثل نفسه، كان تاريخ الزمان, وشيخ الإسلام 
قلت [ القائل الذهبي ]: وذكر أشياء في وصفه، وأنى يوصف من قد اعتزل وابتدع، وبالكتاب والسنة فَقَلَّ ما انتفع؟ , فهذا عبرة، والتوفيق فمن الله وحده.
هتف الذكاء وقال لست بنافع ... إلا بتوفيق من الوهاب
وأما قول القائل: كان يذهب مذهب الحسن، فمردود، قد كانت هفوة في ذلك من الحسن، وثبت أنه رجع عنها , ولله الحمد, وأما أبو هاشم الجبائي، وأبوه أبو علي فمن رؤوس المعتزلة، ومن الجهلة بآثار النبوة، برعوا في الفلسفة والكلام، وما شموا رائحة الإسلام، ولو تغرغر أبو سعد بحلاوة الإسلام، لانتفع بالحديث, فنسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ علينا إيماننا وتوحيدنا.اهـ
وترجم له الذهبي أيضا في ميزانه قائلا: صدوق، لكنه معتزلي، جلد.اهـ, زاد الحافظ في لسانه: له تفسير في عشر مجلدات, وسفينة النجاة في الإمامة وغير ذلك.اهـ
وله كتاب آخر نفيس, مفقود, اسمه: الموافقة بين أهل البيت والصحابة, اختصره العلامة المعتزلي جار الله أبو القاسم محمود بن عمر الزمخشري, ولعل موافقة المذهب هي التي دعته إلى اختصاره دون غيره مما صنف في بابه, طبع المختصر في دار الكتب العلمية بيروت بتحقيق السيد يوسف أحمد, وطبع ثانيا طبعة أجود منها في دار الحديث مصر تحقيق الصبابطي, يسر الله تصويره ورفعه قريبا, آمين
ترجمة السمان في: سير أعلام النبلاء 18 /55,  ميزان الاعتدال 1 /239، تذكرة الحفاظ 3 /1121 ، لسان الميزان 1 /421 




====================


 رابط مدونة:
فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 


http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

115- موعظة المجنون 

قَالَ الشَّيْخ [ ابن الصلاح ] : أنبئت عَن أبي سعد السَّمْعَانِيّ قَالَ: أخبرنَا أَبُو حَفْص عمر بن مُحَمَّد الشَّاشِي، أخبرنَا أَبُو الْفضل مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد التَّمِيمِي، أخبرنَا الْفَقِيه أَبُو نصر الحفصويي، أخبرنَا الْحَاكِم أَبُو جَعْفَر مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن البحاث قَالَ: سَمِعت أَبَا بكر أَحْمد بن الْحسن قَالَ: سَمِعت أَبَا عبد الله الْأنْصَارِيّ قَالَ: سَمِعت عمر بن شبة يَقُول: سَمِعت الْأَصْمَعِي يَقُول: 
لما خرج الرشيد حَاجا، رأى يَوْم خُرُوجه من الْكُوفَة بهلولا الْمَجْنُون على الطَّرِيق يَهْذِي، فَقَالَ لَهُ الرّبيع: أمسِك، فقد أقبل أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ، فَأمْسك حَتَّى حَاذَى الهودج، فَقَامَ على قَدَمَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ, سَمِعتُ أَيمن بن نابل يَقُول: سَمِعتُ قدامَة بن عبد الله رَضِي الله عَنهُ يَقُول: رَأَيْت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على نَاقَته العضباء, لَيْسَ هُنَاكَ طرد, وَلَا رد، وَلَا إِلَيْك إِلَيْك, وَكَانَ خيرا مِنْك، وَإِن تواضعك فِي شرفك أحسن من تكبرك
فَقَالَ: عِظنا يَا بهْلُول، فَقَالَ: من آتَاهُ الله مَالا وجمالا وسلطانا، فواسى من مَاله، وعَفَّ فِي جماله، وَعدل فِي سُلْطَانه؛ كَانَ فِي ديوَان الله تَعَالَى من المقربين, قَالَ: قد أمرنَا لَك بجائزة، قَالَ: لَا حَاجَة لنا فِي الْجَائِزَة، قَالَ: إِن كَانَ عَلَيْك دَيْنٌ قَضَيناه عَنْك، قَالَ: إِن الدَّيْنَ لَا يُقْضَى بِالدَّيْنِ، فَاقْضِ دَيْنَ نَفسِك، قَالَ: فَإنَّا نُجري عَلَيْك مَجْرى، قَالَ: سُبْحَانَ الله، أَنا وَأَنت عَبْدَانِ لله عز وَجل، ترَاهُ يَذكُرُك وينساني, ثمَّ مَرَّ وَهُوَ يترنم، فَبعث خَلفه من يسمع مَا يترنم بِهِ، فَإِذا هُوَ يَقُول:


(دع الْحِرْص على الدُّنْيَا ... وَفِي الْعَيْش فَلَا تطمع)
(وَلَا تجمَع من المَالَ ... فَلَا تَدْرِي لمن تَجمع)
(وَأَمْرُ الرزقِ مَقسوم ... وَسُوءُ الظَّنِ لَا يَنفع)
(وَلَا تَدْرِي أَفِي أَرْضِك ... أم فِي غَيرهَا تُصرَع)
(فَقيرٌ مَن لَهُ حِرصٌ ... غَنِيٌّ كُلُّ مَن يَقنَع)

المصدر: [ الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 133]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
بهلول رحمه الله معدود من عقلاء المجانين, وله مواقف أخرى مع الرشيد العباسي رحمه الله, ذكرها ابن حبيب النيسابوري في كتابه النفيس: عقلاء المجانين [ص68]: علي بن ربيعة الكندي قال: خرج الرشيد إلى الحج, فلما كان بظاهر الكوفة إذ بصر بهلولاً المجنون على قصبة, وخلفه الصبيان وهو يعدو, فقال: من هذا ؟، قالوا: بهلول المجنون، قال: كنت أشتهي أن أراه, فادعوه من غير ترويع، فقالوا له: أجب أمير المؤمنين، فعدا على قصبته، فقال الرشيد: السلام عليك يا بهلول، فقال: وعليك السلام يا أمير المؤمنين، قال: كُنتُ إليك بالأشواق، قال: لكني لم أشتق إليك، قال: عِظني يا بهلول، قال: و بِم أعظك ؟, هذهِ قُصُورهم, وهذه قُبُورهم، قال: زدني, فقد أحسنت، قال: يا أمير المؤمنين, من رزقه الله مالاً وجمالاً فعف في جماله, وواسى في ماله, كُتِب في ديوان الأبرار
فظن الرشيد أنه يريد شيئاً , فقال: قد أمرنا لك أن تقضي دينك، فقال: لا , يا أمير المؤمنين, لا يُقضَى الدَّيْنُ بِدَيْن, ارْدُد الحَقَّ على أهلِه, واقْضِ دَيْنَ نفسِك من نفسِك، قال: فإنا قد أَمَرنا أن يُجْرى عليك، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين, أترى الله يُعطيك, ويَنسَاني؟ ,ثم ولى هارباً.
وروي بإسناد آخر, أنه قال للرشيد: يا أمير المؤمنين, فكيف لو أقامك الله بين يديه فسألك عن النقير, والفتيل, والقطمير، قال: فخنَقَته العَبرة, فقال الحاجب: حسبُك يا بهلول, قد أوجَعتَ أمير المؤمنين، فقال الرشيد: دَعه، فقال بهلول: إنما أَفسَدَهُ أنت, وأضرابُك، فقال الرشيد: أريد أن أَصِلَك بصلة, فقال بهلول: رُدها على من أخذت منه، فقال الرشيد: فحاجة، قال: أن لا تراني, ولا أراك، ثم قال: يا أمير المؤمنين حدثنا أيمن بن نائل عن قدامة ابن عبد الله الكلابي قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي جمرة العقبة على ناقة له صهباء لا ضرب ولا طرد، ثم ولى بقصبته, وأنشأ يقول:
فعدّك قد ملأت الأرض طراً ... ودان لك العباد فكان ماذا
ألست تموت في قبر ويحوي ... تراثك بعد هذا ثم هذاوقال[ص69]: بعض الكوفيين قال: حج الرشيد فذكر بهلولاً حين دخل الكوفة, فأمر بإحضاره, وقال: أَلبِسُوه سواداً, وضَعُوا على رأسه قلنسوة طويلة, وأوقِفُوه في مكان كذا, ففعلوا به ذلك, وقالوا: إذا جاء أمير المؤمنين فادع له، فلما حاذاه الرشيد رفع رأسه إليه وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين, أسأل الله أن يرزقك ويوسع عليك من فضله، فضحك الرشيد وقال: آمين، فلما جازه الرشيد دفعه صاحب الكوفة في قفاه, وقال: أهكذا تدعو لأمير المؤمنين, يا مجنون، قال بهلول: اسكت ويلك, يا مجنون, فما في الدنيا أحب إلى أمير المؤمنين من الدراهم، فبلغ ذلك الرشيد فضحك, وقال: والله ما كذب.


وعقلاء المجانين لهم في بعض أحوالهم  وإفاقتهم كلمات بليغة وحكم تصدر منهم, وقد صنفوا في تراجمهم , فمن ذلك:
1- أخبار عقلاء المجانين لأبي بكر محمد بن أحمد بن مزيد بن محمود الخزاعى البوشنجى المعروف بابن أبى الأزهر النحوي /ت  325 هـ, ذكره في كشف الظنون, وهدية العارفين 2 /34
2- أخبار عقلاء المجانين لأبي سهل محمود بن عمر العكبري
3- عقلاء المجانين لأبي محمد العباس بن محمد الأنصاري, ذكرهما الروداني  في صلة الخلف
4- عقلاء المجانين لأبي بكر محمد بن الحسن بن يعقوب العطار المعروف بابن المقسم البغدادي/ت 362 هـ, ذكره في هدية العارفين 2 /48
5- عقلاء المجانين لأبي الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن عمران المعروف بابن الجندي الشيعي, ذكره في هدية العارفين 1 /70
6- عقلاء المجانين لأبي محمد الحسن بن إسمعيل بن محمد الضّرّاب المصري/ت 392هـ, طبع دار البشائر دمشق 1424 هـ, تحقيق إبراهيم صالح / تحميل الكتاب
7- عقلاء المجانين لأبي القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن حبيب النيسابوري/ت  406هـ, طبع أولا في دار الكتب العلمية بدون تحقيق, ثم في دار النفائس بيروت تحقيق: د. عمر الاسعد/ تحميل الكتاب
قال في سبب تأليفه (ص 14): سألني بعض أصحابي، عوداً على مبدأ، أن أصنف كتاباً في عقلاء المجانين وأوصافهم وأخبارهم، وكنت أتغامس عنه إلى أن تمادى به السؤال، فلم أجد بداً من إسعافه بطلبته، وأجابته إلى بغيته، تحرياً لرضاه، وتوخياً لهواه، وكنت في حداثة سني سمعت كتباً في هذا الباب مثل كتاب الجاحظ وكتاب ابن أبي الدنيا وأحمد بن لقمان وأبي علي سهل بن علي البغدادي رحمهم الله فوقع كل كتاب منها في جزء أو ما يقارب جزءاً، تتبعتها وتيقنتها، وضممت إليها قرائنها، وعزوتها إلى أصحابها، وألفت هذا الكتاب على غير سمت تلك الكتب، وهو كتاب يكفي الناظر فيه الترداد وتصفح الكتب، وأرجو أني لم أسبق إلى مثله. اهـ
مما قال في (ص 8): المجنون عند الناس من يسمع ويسب ويرمي ويخرق الثوب، أو من يخالفهم في عاداتهم فيجيء بما ينكرون، ولذلك سمت الأمم الرسل مجانين, لأنهم شقوا عصاهم فنابذوهم, وأتوا بخلاف ما هم فيه.اهـ
وقال في (ص13): المجنون عند أهل الحقائق من ركن إلى الدنيا, وعمل لها, وطاب عيشاً, بذلك نطقت الأخبار


توضيح وبيان: قدامة بن عبد الله بن عمار بن معاوية الكلابي العامري، يكنى أبا عبد الله، أسلم قديما، سكن مكة ولم يهاجر، وشهد حجة الوداع، قال ابن عبد البر في الإستيعاب[2109]: روى عنه أيمن بن نابل ، وحميد بن كلاب فأما حديث أيمن عنه فإنه قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي الجمرة يوم النحر على ناقة صهباء لا ضرب ولا طرد ولا إليك إليك. وأما حديث حميد بن كلاب فإنه قال عنه: إنه رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة وعليه حلة حبرة. لا أحفظ له غير هذين الحديثين.اهـ
وحديثه السابق: أخرجه أحمد في مسنده:[ 3 /412] ولفظه: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي جمرة العقبة، يوم النحر، على ناقة له صهباء، لا ضرب، ولا طرد، ولا إليك إليك, قال الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط: إسناده حسن

====================


 رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

116- مخالفة إجماع النحاة

[ قال الجلال السيوطي رحمه الله ]: ما ذكرناه من أن الحرف لا يدل على معنى في نفسه هو الذي أجمع عليه النحاة, وقد خرق إجماعهم الشيخ بهاء الدين بن النحاس, فذهب في تعليقه على (المقرب) إلى أنه يدل على معنى في نفسه
قال: لأنه إن خوطب به من لا يفهم موضوعه لغة, فلا دليل في عدم فهم المعنى على أنه لا معنى له, لأنه لو خوطب بالاسم والفعل وهو لا يفهم موضوعهما لغة كان كذلك, وإن خوطب به من يفهمه فإنه يفهم منه معنى عملا بفهمه موضوعه لغة, كما إذا خوطب بـ: (هل) من يفهم أن موضوعها الاستفهام, وكذا سائر الحروف
قال: والفرق بينه وبين الاسم والفعل أن المعنى المفهوم منه مع غيره أتم من المفهوم منه حال الإفراد بخلافهما, فالمفهوم منهما في التركيب عين المفهوم منهما في الإفراد .انتهى



المصدر : [ همع الهوامع في شرح جمع الجوامع 1 /26]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -  :
بيان وتوضيح: ابن النحاس: محمد بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن أبي نصر الإمام أبو عبد الله الحلبي النحوي, شيخ الديار المصرية في علم اللسان/ت 698هـ / ترجمته في بغية الوعاة [1 /13], كتابه التعليقة على المقرب طبع بتحقيق د. جميل عبد الله عويضة ، في وزارة الثقافة عمّان 1424 هـ/ تحميل الكتاب , وهو غير أبي جعفر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل المصري النحوي المعروف أيضا بابن النحاس، صاحب (إعراب القرآن)، و(الناسخ والمنسوخ) فذلك متقدم وفاة, توفي سنة  338هـ 





============


 رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

117- آفة التنعم

[ قال ابن الجوزري رحمه الله ]: 
اعْلَم أَن الآفة فِي التنعم من ثَلَاثَة أوجه:
أَحدهَا: أَن الدُّنْيَا دَار تَكْلِيف, لَا دَار رَاحَة، فالمشتغل بالتنعم لَا يكَاد يُوفي التَّكْلِيف حَقه. 
أخبرنَا مُحَمَّد بن أبي مَنْصُور قَالَ: أخبرنَا جَعْفَر بن أَحْمد قَالَ: أخبرنَا الْحسن بن عَليّ التَّمِيمِي قَالَ: أخبرنَا أَبُو بكر بن مَالك قَالَ: حَدثنَا عبد الله بن أَحْمد قَالَ: حَدثنِي أبي قَالَ: حَدثنَا هَارُون قَالَ: أَنبأَنَا ضَمرَة عَن ابْن شَوْذَب قَالَ: سَمِعت فرقدا يَقُول: 
إِنَّكُم لبستم ثِيَاب الْفَرَاغ قبل الْعَمَل، ألم تروا إِلَى الْفَاعِل إِذا عمل كَيفَ يلبس أدنى ثِيَابه، فَإِذا فرغ اغْتسل وَلبس ثَوْبَيْنِ نَقِيَّيْنِ، وَأَنْتُم لبستم ثِيَاب الْفَرَاغ قبل الْعَمَل.
الآفة الثَّانِيَة: أَن التنعم من حَيْثُ الْأكل يُوجب كَثْرَة التَّنَاوُل، فَيَقَع التشبع فيُورِثُ الكسلَ والغفلة، وَيحصل البَطَرُ والمرح, وَمن جِهَة اللبَاس يُوجب لِينَ الْبدن فيضعف عَن الْأَعْمَال الشاقة، ويصعُب عَلَيْهِ الْجِهَاد والتقلب فِي الِاكْتِسَاب، وَيضم ضِمنه الْخُيَلَاء, وَمن جِهَة النِّكَاح فَإِنَّهُ يحمل على إِنْفَاقِ القُوَى فِي اللَّذَّات فيضعُفُ عَن أَدَاء اللوازم.
والآفة الثَّالِثَة: أَن مَن أَلِفَ ذَلِك صَعُبَ عَلَيْهِ مُفَارقَة مَا أَلِف، فيُفْنِى زَمَانَه المحسوب عَلَيْهِ فِي اكْتِسَاب ذَلِك، خُصُوصا فِي بَاب التَّنَوُّقِ فِي النِّكَاح، فَإِن المُتَنَعِّمَة تحْتَاج إِلَى أَضْعَاف مَا تحْتَاج إِلَيْهَا غَيرهَا، ولهذه الْمعَانِي قَالَ عمر: " اخْشَوْشِنُوا وتحفوا "


المصدر : [كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 92]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
بيان وتوضيح : قال في النهاية [1 / 200]: تنوق بالنون، وهو من التنوق في الشيء إذا عمل على استحسان وإعجاب به. يقال تنوق وتأنق, وقال [2 / 35]: اخشوشن الشيء مبالغة في خشونته. واخشوشن: إذا لبس الخشن.



============


 رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

118- بخل الشاعر 

[ قال ابن العديم رحمه الله ]: قرأت على ظَهر نُسخة قديمة من شعر المتنبي ما صورته: حكى أبو بكر الخوارزمي: أن المتنبي كان قاعدا تحت قول الشاعر:
وإن أحق الناس باللوم شاعر ... يلوم على البخل الرجال ويبخل
وإنما أعرب عن طريقته وعادته بقوله: 
وقوف شحيح ضاع في الترب خاتمه.قال: فحضرت عنده يوما وقد أُحْضِر مال، فصُبَّ بين يديه من صِلات سيف الدولة على حصير قد افترشه، فوُزِن وأُعِيد في الكيس، وتخَلَّلَت قطعة كأصغر ما تكون خِلال الحصير، فأَكَبَّ عليه بمجامعه, يعالج لاستنقاذها منه، ويشتغل عن جلسائه حتى تَوَصَّلَ إِلى إِظهار بعضها، وأنشد قول قيس من الخطيم:
تبَدَّت لنا كالشمسِ بين غمامة  ... بَدَا حاجبٌ منها وضَنَّتْ بحاجب
ثم استخرجها, وأمر باعادتها إلى مكانها, وقال: إنها تُخَضِّرُ المَائِدة.


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 660 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: قوله: تُخَضِّرُ المائدة: أي تكفي لشراء الخُضَرِ لمائدة الطعام, وقوله : وقوف... الخ, عجز بيت من قصيدة للمتنبي أولها:
وَفاؤكُما كالرَّبْع أشْجاهُ طاسمه *** بأنْ تُسعِدا والدّمْعُ أشفاهُ ساجِمُهْ
وما أنَا إلاّ عاشِق كل عَاشِقٍ *** أعَقُّ خَليلَيْهِ الصّفِيّينِ لائِمُهْ
وقَدْ يَتَزَيّا بالهَوَى غَيرُ أهْلِهِ ***  ويَستَصحِبُ الإنسانُ مَن لا يُلائمُهْ
بَليتُ بِلى الأطْلالِ إنْ لم أقِفْ بها ***  وُقوفَ شَحيحٍ ضاعَ في التُّرْبِ خاتمُهْ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

119- فطرة الإنسان وحيرة المتكلم الحيران

قال الحافظ أبو منصور بن الوليد البغدادي في رسالته التي كتبها إلى الفقيه محمود الزنجاني أن أبا محمد الحافظ الحراني, يعني: عبد القادر الرهاوي, أنا الحافظ أبو العلاء يعني: الهَمْداني, أنا أبو جعفر الحافظ: سمعت أبا المعالي الجويني، وقد سئل عن قوله تعالى: {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى }, وقال: كان الله ولا عرش، وجعل يتخبط في الكلام، فقلت: يا هذا, قد علمنا ما أشرت إليه، فهل عندك للضرورات من حيلة، فقال: ما تريد بهذا القول، وما تعني بهذه الإشارة، فقلت: ما قال عارف قط يا رباه، إلا قبل أن يتحرك لسانه، قام من باطنه قصد لا يلتفت يمنة ولا يسرة، يقصد الفوق، فهل لهذا القصد الضروري عندك من حيلة، فبينه لنا لنتخلص من الفوق، وبكيت, وبكى الخلق، فضرب بكمه على السرير، وصاح بالحيرة، وخرق ما كان عليه وانخلع وصارت قيامة في المسجد، وترك ولم يجبني إلا بـ: يا حبيبي, الحيرة، والدهشة الدهشة، وسمعت بعد ذلك أصحابه يقولون: سمعناه يقول: حيرني الهمداني .



المصدر : [ بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية 1/ 50]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
القصة ذكرها أيضا ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية [2 / 275], والذهبي في العلو للعلي الغفار [582], والسبكي في طبقاته [5 /190], وكررها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مواضع من كتبه, من ذلك في كتاب الاستقامة [1/ 167], ومجموع الفتاوى [3 /220], و[4/ 45], وعلق عليها بقوله: وذلك لأن نفس استوائه على العرش بعد أن خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام علم بالسمع الذي جاءت به الرسل, كما أخبر الله به في القرآن والتوراة, وأما كونه عاليا على مخلوقاته بائنا منهم: فهذا أمر معلوم بالفطرة الضرورية التي يشترك فيها جميع بني آدم, وكل من كان بالله أعرف وله أعبد ودعاؤه له أكثر وقلبه له أذكر كان علمه الضروري بذلك أقوى وأكمل, فالفطرة مكملة بالفطرة المنزلة, فإن الفطرة تعلم الأمر مجملا, والشريعة تفصله وتبينه, وتشهد بما لا تستقل الفطرة به, فهذا هذا, والله أعلم.اهـ
وفي [4 / 62] وقال: فهذا الشيخ تكلم بلسان جميع بني آدم, فأخبر أن العرش والعلم باستواء الله عليه إنما أخذ من جهة الشرع وخبر الكتاب والسنة, بخلاف الإقرار بعلو الله على الخلق من غير تعيين عرش ولا استواء, فإن هذا أمر فطري ضروري, نجده في قلوبنا نحن وجميع من يدعو الله تعالى, فكيف ندفع هذه الضرورة عن قلوبنا.اهـ
وتكلم عليها بأبسط منه في بيان التلبيس مفسرا لجملها[1/ 50], قال رحمه الله : لما تكلم أبو المعالي على منبره في نفي علو الله على العرش، بأن الله كان قبل العرش، ولم يتجدد له بالعرش حال، قام إليه هذا الشيخ أبوجعفر الهمداني الحافظ، فقال: قد علمنا ما أشرت إليه، أي: دعنا من ذكر العرش، فإن العلم بذلك سمعي عقلي، ودعنا من معارضة ذلك بهذه الحجج القياسية، فهل عندك للضرورات من حيلة، أي: كيف تصنع بهذه الضرورة الموجودة في قلوبنا؟ ما قال عارف قط: يا رباه إلا قبل أن يتحرك لسانه، قام من باطنه قصد لا يلتفت يمنة ولا يسرة، يقصد الفوق، فهل لهذا القصد الضروري عندك من حيلة، فبينها نتخلص من الفوق والتحت، قال: فصاح «أبو المعالي» وضرب على السرير، وخرق ما كان عليه، ولم يجبه إلا بقوله: الحيرة الحيرة، الدهشة الدهشة، وكان يقول: حيرني الهمداني. وذلك لأن العلم باستواء الله على العرش بعد خلق السموات والأرض، إنما علم بالسمع، أمَّا العلم بعلو الله على العالم فهو معلوم بالفطر الضرورية وعند الاضطرار في الحاجات لا يقصد القلب إلا ما يعلم كما يعلم، فقال لأبي المعالي: ما تذكره من الحجج النظرية، لا تندفع به هذه الضرورة، التي هي ضرورة في القصد، المستلزم للضرورة في العلم، فعلم أبو المعالي أن هذه معارضة صحيحة، فقال: حيرني الهمداني، لأنه عارض ما ذكره من النظر، بما بينه من الضرورة، فصرخ حائرًا، لتعارض العلم الضروري والنظري، ولأن هذه الضرورة الموجودة في القلوب علمًا وقصدًا، ولا يمكن أحدٌ نزعها إلا بإحالة الفطر، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «كل مولود يولد على الفطرة، فأبواه يهودانه وينصرانه ويمجسانه، كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء؟» 
وأما المناظر، فإذا قال لمنازعه هذا، إن ما علمه بالضرورة والبديهة، أو هذه المقدمة بديهية أو ضرورية عندي، لم يكن له أن يناظره ببيان ما ينافي الأمر الضروري، كما ذكره، فإن غايته في ذلك أن يستدل بمقدمات، يسندها إلى مقدمات ضرورية، فلو قدر أن البديهيات تتعارض، أو تعارضت عند شخص لم يكن دفعها هذا البديهي، لهذا البديهي، بأولى من العكس، فكيف إذا كان المعارض لها أمورًا نظرية، مستندة إلى بديهية؟ فلا ينقطع المناظر بمثل هذا، فلا ينتفع به الراد عليه، ولاينتفع به الناظر كما تقدم، ولكن إذا ادعى شخص في مقدمة أنها فطرية، فإما أن يعتقد كذبه أو يعتقد صدقه، فإن اعتقد أنه كاذب، عومل بما يعامل به مثله من الكذابين الجاحدين، على ما وردت به الشريعة، كما قال تعالى: {وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا}, وعامة الكفار من هذا النوع، وإن اعتقد أنه صادق فيما يخبر به عن نفسه، ولكنه مخطئ، لاشتباه معنى عليه بمعنى آخر، أو اشتباه لفظ بلفظ، أو غير ذلك، أو لخلل وقع في إدراك حسِّه وعقله، أو لنوع هوى خالط اعتقاده، فهذا طريقه أن يبين له ما يزيل الاشتباه، حتى يتميز له أن الذي اضطر إليه من العلم ليس هو الذي نوزع فيه، بل هو غيره أو يصلح إدراكه بإزالة الهوى، أو الاعتقاد الفاسد، الذي جعله يظن ما ليس بضروري ضروريًّا، كما قال تعالى: {وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ }, وقال تعالى: {فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ} .اهـ


قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في مختصر العلو [308]: إسناد هذه القصة صحيح مسلسل بالحفاظ، وأبو جعفر اسمه محمد بن أبي علي الحسن بن محمد الهمداني مات سنة 531هـ، وقد وصفه ابن تيمية في مجموعة الفتاوى[4/ 44] بـالشيخ العارف, ويبدو لي أن هذه الحيرة كانت قبل استقرار عقيدة أبي المعالي الجويني على المذهب السلفي، بل لعلها كانت المنطلق إلى هذا الاستقرار الذي أبان عنه فيما سبق من كلامه في الرسالة النظامية, وما أشبه حال بحال أبيه العلامة أبي محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الجويني، فقد كان برهة من الدهر متحيرا في هذه المسألة الأستواء وسواها من مسائل الصفات, بسبب تأثره بعلم الكلام الذي تلقاه عن شيوخه. ثم استقر أمره -والحمد لله- على العقيدة السلفية فيها، كما شرح ذلك هو نفسه أحسن الشرح في رسالته القيمة في "إثبات الاستواء والفوقية", وهي مطبوعة في المجلد الأول من "مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية" [ ص170-187], وإني لأستغرب كيف فات ذكر هذا الإمام على الحافظ الذهبي في جملة هؤلاء الأئمة الأعلام الذي قالوا بقول السلف في هذه المسألة الهامة. ولك جل من لا ينسى.اهـ


توضيح وبيان: أبو جعفر الهمذاني: محمد بن أبي علي الحسن بن محمد, الحافظ الصدوق, رحل وروى عن ابن النقور وأبي صالح المؤذن والفضل بن المحب وطبقتهم بخراسان والعراق والحجاز, قال ابن السمعاني: ما أعرف أن في عصره أحدا سمع أكثر منه, توفي في ذي القعدة / ترجمته في عبر الذهبي [4/85 / وفيات سنة 531هـ]  وشذرات الذهب [4/97]


قلت [ أبو يعلى ]: رسالة إثبات الاستواء والفوقية ومسألة الحرف والصوت في القرآن المجيد وتنزيه الباري عن الحصر والتمثيل والكيفية تاليف أبي محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الجويني الشافعي والد إمام الحرمين/ت 438هـ, طبعت في دار المعرفة دمشق 1416هـ تحقيق عبد المنعم سعيد الطباع، ثم في دار طويق الرياض 1419 هـ تحقيق د. أحمد معاذ بن علون حقي, وفي مكتبة الثقافة الدينية مصر 1425 هـ تحقيق عدنان بن حمود أبو زيد, وطبعت في المكتب الإسلامي 1405 هـ بتحقيق زهير الشاويش باسم « النصيحة في صفات الرب جل وعلا » منسوبة للشيخ أحمد بن إبراهيم الواسطي ابن شيخ الحزامين/ت 711 هـ / تحميل الكتاب: طبعة طويق / طبعة الثقافة / مخطوطة الازهرية / ط المكتب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

122-  المفاضلة بين الفقير الصابر والغني الشاكر



هل الفقير الصابر أفضل من الغني الشاكر أم العكس؟ فيه قولان للعلماء, هما روايتان عن الإمام أحمد، وذكر القاضي أبو الحسين أن أصحهما أن الفقير الصابر أفضل, وقال: اختارها أبو إسحاق بن شاقلا, والوالد السعيد, وقال الشيخ تقي الدين: والصواب في قوله تعالى: {إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم} [الحجرات: 13], فإن استويا في الفتوى استويا في الدرجة كذا قال
وقال الحاكم في تاريخه عبيد الله بن محمد بن نافع بن مكرم الزاهد أبو عباس العابد كان من الأبدال، توفي في المحرم سنة أربع وثمانين وثلثمائة، سمعت الأستاذ " أبو الوليد " يقول: لو أن التابعين والسلف رأوا عبيد الله الزاهد لفرحوا به
سمعت محمد بن جعفر المزكى سمعت أبا علي الثقفي يقول: عبيد الله الزاهد من المجتهدين, قال الحاكم: قلت لعبيد الله قد اختلف الناس في الفقر والغنى أيهما أفضل؟ , قال: ليس لواحد منهما فضل, إنما يتفاضل الناس بإيمانهم, ثم قال عبيد الله: كلمني أبو الوليد في فضل الغني, واحتج علي بقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - «أفضل الصدقة ما كان عن ظهر غني», قلت: يعارضه قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - «أفضل الصدقة جهد المقل», قال عبيد الله: والدليل على ما ذكرت أن الناس يتفاضلون بإيمانهم قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لحارثة: «إن لكل شيء حقيقة فما حقيقة إيمانك قال: عزفت نفسي عن الدنيا», جعل اختيار الفقر على الغنى حقيقة الإيمان, وهو غريب ضعيف. انتهى كلامه.
قال ابن الجوزي: وأما التفضيل بين الغني والفقير فظاهر النقل يدل على تفضيل الفقير، ولكن لا بد من تفضيل فنقول إنما يتصور الشك والخلاف في الأمرين
قال ابن هبيرة الوزير الحنبلي: ولو لم يكن في الفقر إلا أنه باب رضاء الله, ولو لم يكن في الغنى إلا أنه باب سخط الله؛ لأن الإنسان إذا رأى الفقير رضي عن الله في تقديره، وإذا رأى الغني تسخط بما هو عليه، وذلك يكفي في فضل الفقير على الغني.

المصدر : [الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية 3 /487] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
المسألة بسطها ابن القيم في كتابه: عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين [1 /181] في صفحات, ومما قال رحمه الله: هذه مسألة كثر فيها النزاع بين الاغنياء والفقراء, واحتجت كل طائفة على الاخرى بما لم يمكنها دفعه من الكتاب والسنة والآثار والاعتبار, ولذلك يظهر للمتأمل تكافؤ الطائفتين, فإن كلا منهما أدلت بحجج لا تدفع, والحق لا يعارض بعضه بعضا, بل يجب اتباع موجب الدليل أين كان, وقد أكثر الناس فى المسألة من الجانبين, وصنفوا فيها من الطرفين, وتكلم الفقهاء والفقراء والاغنياء والصوفية وأهل الحديث والتفسير, لشمول معناها وحقيقتها للناس كلهم, وحكوا عن الامام أحمد فيها روايتان, ذكرهما أبو الحسين فى كتاب التمام ,اهـ
وقال في بدائع الفوائد [3 /162]: قد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن مسائل عديدة من مسائل التفضيل, فأجاب فيها بالتفصيل الشافي, فمنها: أنه سئل عن تفضيل الغني الشاكر على الفقير الصابر أو العكس؟, فأجاب بما يشفي الصدور فقال: "أفضلهما أتقاهما لله تعالى فإن استويا في التقوى استويا في الدرجة".اهـ
وقال في مدارج السالكين [2 /413]: وأما كلامهم في مسألة الفقير الصابر، والغني الشاكر وترجيح أحدهما على صاحبه, فعند أهل التحقيق والمعرفة: أن التفضيل لا يرجع إلى ذات الفقر والغنى. وإنما يرجع إلى الأعمال والأحوال والحقائق. فالمسألة أيضا فاسدة في نفسها. فإن التفضيل عند الله تعالى بالتقوى، وحقائق الإيمان. لا بفقر ولا غنى، كما قال تعالى {إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم}, ولم يقل أفقركم ولا أغناكم, قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - قدس الله روحه - والفقر والغنى ابتلاء من الله لعبده. كما قال تعالى {فأما الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه فيقول ربي أكرمن - وأما إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربي أهانن}, كلا أي ليس كل من وسعت عليه وأعطيته: أكون قد أكرمته، ولا كل من ضيقت عليه وقترت: أكون قد أهنته، فالإكرام: أن يكرم الله العبد بطاعته، والإيمان به، ومحبته ومعرفته. والإهانة: أن يسلبه ذلك, قال - يعني ابن تيمية - ولا يقع التفاضل بالغنى والفقر. بل بالتقوى، فإن استويا في التقوى استويا في الدرجة. سمعته يقول ذلك, وتذاكروا هذه المسألة عند يحيى بن معاذ. فقال: لا يوزن غدا الفقر ولا الغنى، وإنما يوزن الصبر والشكر, وقال غيره: هذه المسألة محال من وجه آخر. وهو أن كلا من الغني والفقير لا بد له من صبر وشكر. فإن الإيمان نصفان: نصف صبر. ونصف شكر. بل قد يكون نصيب الغني وقسطه من الصبر أوفر. لأنه يصبر عن قدرة، فصبره أتم من صبر من يصبر عن عجز. ويكون شكر الفقير أتم؛ لأن الشكر هو استفراغ الوسع في طاعة الله، والفقير أعظم فراغا للشكر من الغني. فكلاهما لا تقوم قائمة إيمانه إلا على ساقي الصبر والشكر, نعم، الذي يحكي الناس من هذه المسألة: فرعا من الشكر، وفرعا من الصبر, وأخذوا في الترجيح بينهما. فجردوا غنيا منفقا متصدقا، باذلا ماله في وجوه القرب، شاكرا لله عليه. وفقيرا متفرغا لطاعة الله. ولأوراد العبادات من الطاعات، صابرا على فقره. فهل هو أكمل من ذلك الغني، أم الغني أكمل منه؟, فالصواب في مثل هذا: أن أكملهما أطوعهما. فإن تساوت طاعتهما تساوت درجاتهما. والله أعلم.اهـ 


وانظر كلام شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله تعالى على المسألة في مواضع من كتبه: الفرقان [ص52], مجموع الفتاوى [11 /21] و [11 /122]و [11 /195], ومختصر الفتاوى المصرية [ص572], ومما ألف فيها من الكتب و الرسائل:
1- تفضيل الفقير على الغني للقاضي أبي يعلى محمد بن الحسين الفراء الحنبلي/ت 458 هـ, طبع ضمن مجلة دار عالم المخطوطات و النوادر تحقيق : د أسامة محمد / رابط تحميله
2- تفضيل الفقير الصابر على الغني الشاكر لأبي منصور عبد القاهر بن طاهر البغدادي الشافعي/ ت 429هـ, ذكره في  كشف الظنون [1 /462] 
3- تفضيل الفقير الصابر على الغني الشاكر للعلامة محمد بن بير البركوي الحنفي/ت 981هـ, طبع في دار ابن حزم بيروت

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

123- حفظ العمر
محمد بن علي بن محمد بن أحمد بن الفخار الجذامي, استوطن مالقة، وسمع بها على أبي عمر بن حوط الله، وتصدر للإقراء بها
فكان يدرس من صلاة الصبح إلى الزوال، ويُقرِأُ القرآن، ويفتي النساء بالمسجد إلى بعد العصر، ويأتي الجامع الأعظم بعد المغرب فيفتي إلى العشاء الآخرة, ولا يقبل من أحد شيئا

المصدر: [بغية الوعاة 1/ 187]
قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
هكذا كانوا رحمهم الله, أوقاتهم عامرة بالطاعات, ونشر الخير, ونفع الخلق, ويحفظون أعمارهم من الضياع والشتات, ولا وقت عندهم للغو والتنافس على الدنيا, فاللهم ألحقنا بهم سالمين, ولآثارهم وهديهم مقتفين, آمين
وللحافظ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله كتاب نفيس سماه: حفظ العمر, وهو مطبوع, فانظره تر العجب من أقوالهم وأفعالهم في ضبط الأنفاس وشحتهم بتضييعها فيما لا ينفع ولا يفيد / تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

124- حفظ هيبة العلم 

محمد بن عيسى الخزرجي المالقي المالكي أبو بكر, قال في البدر السافر: كان فاضلا نحويا زاهدا عابدا مشتغلا بنفسه
 كان ابن التلمساني يقرأ عليه النحو، وهو يقرأ عليه المعقول، فَيُبَكِّرُ إليه ابن التلمساني، فيقرأُ عليه، ثم يقول: يقرأ سَيدُنا درسَهُ، فيقول: لا حتى أروح إلى بيتك. 

المصدر : [ بغية الوعاة 1/ 206 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
مما في يضاف إلى باب المحافظة على طريقة تلقي العلم وهيبته ما حكاه ياقوت في معجم الأدباء [2 /654]: حدثني عزيز الدين رحمه الله قال: لما ورد الفخر الرازي إلى مرو، وكان من جلالة القدر وعظم الذكر وضخامة الهيبة بحيث لا يراجع في كلامه، ولا يتنفّس أحد بين يديه لإعظامه على ما هو مشهور متعارف، دخلت إليه، وترددت للقراءة عليه, فقال لي يوما: أحبّ أن تصنّف لي كتابا لطيفا في أنساب الطالبيين لأنظر فيه, فلا أحبّ أن أموت جاهلا به، فقلت له: أتريده مشجّرا أم منثورا؟ , فقال: المشجر لا ينضبط بالحفظ، وأنا أريد شيئا أحفظه، فقلت له: السمع والطاعة، ومضيت وصنّفت له الكتاب الذي سميته بـ: «الفخري», وحملته وجئته به، فلما وقف عليه نزل عن طراحته وجلس على الحصير, وقال لي: اجلس على هذه الطراحة، فأعظمت ذلك وهِبتُه، فانتهرني نهرة عظيمة مزعجة, وزعق فيّ قائلا: اجلس بحيث أقول لك، فتداخلني -علم الله- من هيبته ما لم أتمالك إلا أن جلست حيث أمرني، ثم أخذ يقرأ علَيَّ ذلك الكتاب, وهو جالس بين يديّ, ويستفهمني عما يستغلق عليه إلى أن أنهاه قراءة، فلما فرغ من قراءته قال: اجلس الآن حيث شئت، فإن هذا عِلْمٌ أنت أستاذي فيه، وأنا أستفيد منك, وأتتلمذ لك، وليس من الأدب أن يجلس التلميذ إلا بين يدي الأستاذ، فقمت من مقامي, وجلس هو في منصبه، ثم أخذت أقرأ عليه, وأنا جالس بحيث كان أوّلا
[قال ياقوت]: وهذا لعمري من حسن الأدب حسن, ولا سيّما من مثل ذلك الرجل العظيم المرتبة. اهـ


توضيح وبيان: كتاب: الفخري في أنساب الطالبيين تأليف النسابة القاضي إسماعيل بن الحسن بن محمد الحسيني المروزي الأزورقاني /ت 614هـ, طبع عند  الرافضة - أقمأهم الله - في مكتبة النجفي العامة 1409هـ, تحقيق مهدي الرجائي / تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

125- تحقيق وفاة عالم في منام حالم

قال المؤلف [ياقوت]: كنت بحلب في سنة إحدى عشرة وستمائة, في منزل القاضي الأكرم والصاحب الأعظم أبي الحسن علي بن يوسف بن إبراهيم الشيباني، فتجارينا أمر الجوهريّ, وما وُفِّق له من حُسن التصنيف، ثم قلت له: ومن العَجَب أني بحثتُ عن مولده ووفاته بحثا شافِيا، وسألت عنهما الوارِدِين من نيسابور فلم أجد مُخبِرا عن ذلك, فقال لي: لقد بحثتُ قبلكَ عن ذلك فلم أَرَ مُخبِرا عنه
فلما كان من غدِ ذلك اليومِ جِئتُه, فقال لي: ألا أخبرك بطريفة ؟, إنني رأيتُ في بارِحَتنا في النوم قائلا يقول لي: مات إسماعيل بن حماد الجوهري في سنة ست وثمانين وثلاثمائة, ولعمري وإن كان المنام مما لا يقطع به, ولا يعمل عليه, فهذا بلا شَكٍّ زمانُه, وفيه كان أوانُه، لأن شَيْخَيْهِ أبا علي وأبا سعيد ماتا قبل هذه المدة بسنين يسيرة. 
ثم وجدت نسخة بـ: ديوان الأدب بخطّ الجوهري بتبريز, وقد كتبها في سنة ثلاث وثمانين وثلاثمائة، ثم وقفت على نسخة بالصحاح بخطّ الجوهري بدمشق عند الملك المعظم بن العادل بن أيوب صاحب دمشق, وقد كتبها في سنة ست وتسعين وثلاثمائة. 


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 2/ 658]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
توضيح وبيان: الجوهري: أبو نصر إسماعيل بن حماد إمام اللغة التركي، الأتراري , وأترار : هي مدينة فاراب, مصنف كتاب الصحاح، وأحد من يُضرب به المثل في ضبط اللغة، وفي الخط المنسوب، يعد مع ابن مقلة, وابن البواب, مات الجوهري مترديا من سطح داره بنيسابور، في سنة ثلاث وتسعين وثلاث مائة, وقيل: مات في حدود سنة أربع مائة رحمه الله, قاله الذهبي في السير [17 /82]، وأبو علي: هو الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الغفار الفارسيّ/ت 377 هـ , وأبو سعيد : هو الحسن بن عبد الله بن المرزبان السيرافي/ت 368 هـ, كتاب: ديوان الادب معجم في اللغة لأبي إبراهيم إسحاق بن إبراهيم الفارابي/ت 350هـ, وهو خال الجوهري, طبع في دار الكتب العلمية بيروت في مجلدين





============


 رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

126- من نوادر اللغة 

حدث المرزباني عن عبد الله بن يحيى العسكري عن أبي إسحاق الطلحي قال: أخبرنا إبراهيم بن سعدان قال: 
حرفان فيهما أربع وعشرون نقطة لا يعرف مثلهما حكاهما أبو الحسن اللحياني « تتقتقت », أي صعدت في الجبل, و « تبشبشت » من البشاشة
وحرف في القرآن هجاؤه عشرة أحرف متصلة, ليس في القرآن مثله في سورة النور: [ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ ] (النور: 55) 

المصدر : [معجم الأدباء 1/ 64]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
في صحاح للجوهري [3 /996  مادة: بشش ]: البشاشة: طلاقة الوجه. وقد بشِشت به، بالكسر، أبش بشاشة. ورجل هش بش، أي طلق الوجه طيب. قال يعقوب: يقال لقيته فتبشبش بى. وأصله تبشش فأبدلوا من الشين الوسطى فاء الفعل، كما قالوا: تجفجف.
وفي لسان العرب [10 /33 مادة: تقق ]: التقتقة: الهوي من فوق إلى أسفل على غير طريق، وقد تتقتق. وتتقتق من الجبل وفي الجبل: انحدر؛ هذه عن اللحياني. والتقتقة: سرعة السير وشدته. الفراء: الذوح سير عنيف؛ وكذلك الطمل والتقتقة. ابن الأعرابي: التقتقة الحركة.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

127- النسة إلى الجمع

آدم بن أحمد بن أسد الهروي, أبو سعد النحوي اللغوي, حَاذِق مُنَاظر [ت 536هـ  ] 


لما ورد بغداد اجتمع إليه أهل العلم, وقرأوا عليه الحديث والأدب، وجرى بينه وبين الشيخ أبي منصور موهوب بن أحمد بن الخضر الجواليقي ببغداد منافرة في شيء اختلفا فيه، فقال له الهروي: أنت لا تحسن أن تنسب نفسك ؟، فإن الجواليقي نسبة إلى الجمع، والنسبة إلى الجمع بلفظه لا تصحّ. 


قال [ السمعاني ]: وهذا الذي ذكره الهرويّ نوع مُغالطة, فإن لفظ الجمع إذا سُمِّي به جاز أن ينسب إليه بلفظه, كـ: مدائني, ومعافريّ, وأنماري, وما أشبه ذلك.
قال مؤلف هذا الكتاب [ ياقوت ]: وهذا الاعتذار ليس بالقويّ, لأن الجواليق ليس باسم رجل فيصحّ ما ذكره، وإنما هو نسبة إلى بائع ذلك، والله أعلم؛ وإن كان اسم رجل أو قبيلة أو موضع نسب إليه صحّ ما ذكره.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 1 /35 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:: 
قال عباس حسن في النحو الوافي ( [4 /741]: إذا أريد النسب إلى جمع التكسير، الباقي على دلالة الجمعية فالشائع4 هو النسب إلى مفرده؛ فيقال في النسب إلى: بساتين، وكتبة، ومدارس، وحقول ... : بستاني، وكاتبي، ومدرسي، وحقلي, فإن لم يبق جمعا لتكسير على دلالة الجمعية: بأن صار علما على مفرد، أو على جماعة واحدة معينة مع بقائه على صيغته في الحالتين وجب النسب إليه على لفظه وصيغته؛ فيقال في النسب إلى الجزائر -وهي الإقليم العربي المعروف في بلاد المغرب- وعلماء، وقراء، وأخبار، وأهرام، وتلول..., وكلها أعلام مشهورة في وقتنا" جزائري، علمائي، وأخباري، وأهرامي، وجبالي، وتلولي، كما يقال في النسب إلى جماعة اسمها: أنصار الدفاع، وأخرى اسمها: الأبطال ودولة اسمها: المماليك ... أنصاري، وأبطالي. ومماليكي، ولا يصح النسب إلى المفرد؛ منعا للإبهام واللبس؛ إذ لو قلنا: "الجزائري أو الجزري، وعالمي، وقارئي، وخبري، وهرمي، وجبلي، وتلي، وناصري، وبطلي، ومملوكي ... " لالتبس الأمر بين النسب إلى المفرد والنسب إلى الجمع.اهـ
وذكر في هامشه: جاء في الصفحة الرابعة من محاضر جلسات المجمع في دور انعقاده الثالث ما نصه بلسان رئيسه: يقول: " قرار المجمع بشأن النسبة إلى جمع التكسير عند الحاجة، كإرادة التمييز، ونحو ذلك: رأي المجمع في هذا أن النسبة إلى الجمع قد تكون في بعض الأحيان أبين وأدق في التعبير عن المراد من النسبة إلى المفرد. بهذا عدل عن مذهب البصريين القائلين بقصر النسبة على المفرد، إلى مذهب الكوفيين المترخصين في إباحة النسبة إلى الجمع؛ توضيحا وتبيينا". ا. هـ.
وقد تضمنت الصفحتان العاشرة والحادية عشرة من محاضر ذلك الدور الأدلة العلمية والدواعي للقرار السالف وجاء في ختامها ما نصه: أهل الكوفة يخالفون أهل البصرة في مسألة النسبة إلى الجمع يرده إلى واحده؛ فيجيزون أن ينسب إلى جمع التكسير بلا رد إلى واحدة؛ فلا يغير الوضع. وهذا هو الأصل العام، وفيه إبداء لإرادة المتكلم؛ فيتميز المنسوب إلى الجمع من المنسوب إلى واحدة؛ فيقال مثلا في النسبة إلى الملوك: الملوكي، وفي النسبة إلى الدول: الدولي، وفي النسبة إلى الكتاب: الكتابي، فلا تستوي النسبة إلى الجمع والنسبة إلى واحدة, ولقد كثر النسب إلى الجمع فيما مضى وغلب حتى جرى مجرى الأعلام؛ فمثلا قيل: الدوانيقي، لأبي جعفر المنصور الخليفة العباسي، وقيل لغيره: الكرابيسي، والأنماطي، والحاملي، والثعالبي، والجواليقي،... واستمر النسب إلى الجمع على هذا النحو إلى الآن. والمجمع إنما ينسب إلى لفظ جمع التكسير عند الحاجة؛ كالتمييز بين المنسوب إلى الواحد، والمنسوب إلى الجمع .اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

128- التراشق بالألقاب 

 [قال ياقوت] : سمعت في المفاوضة ممن لا أحصي: أن الميداني لما صنّف كتاب " الجامع في الأمثال " وقف عليه أبو القاسم الزمخشري فحسده على جودة تصنيفه، وأخذ القلم, وزاد في لفظة الميداني [سينة] ، فصار النميداني، ومعناه بالفارسية الذي لا يعرف شيئا؛ فلما وقف الميداني على ذلك أخذ بعض تصانيف الزمخشري فزاد في نسبته [سينة] , فصار الزنخشري، ومعناه بائع زوجته


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 2/ 512]




قلت - رحم الله والدي- : 
والقصة ذكرها أيضا القفطي في إنباه الرواة[1 /159], والزيادة منه, وعنده: [سُنَيْنَة],  ويشبه هذا ما حصل للمحدث أبي الربيع سليمان بن إبراهيم بن هبة الله بن رحمة الأسعردي الحنبلي رحمه الله [ت 639هـ], من تلاميذ الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي, فقد ذكر الحافظ ابن رجب في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة [3 /485]: أنهم كانوا يؤذونه، فيكشطون الدال من الأسعردي، ويعجمون السين فيصير الأشعري، فيغضب لذلك

توضيح وبيان: "الجامع في الأمثال" هو المطبوع بعنوان: "مجمع الأمثال", قال ياقوت الحموي: جيّد بالغ/ رابط تحميله
وإِسْعِردُ : مدينة بكردستان الشمالية

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

129- لا يريد سِواه

علي بْن مُحَمَّد بْن بشار أَبُو الحسن الزاهد العارف [ت 313هـ]


كان يفتتح مجلسه إذا أراد أن بتكلم بقوله عز وجل: [ وإنك لتعلم ما نُريد ], فقام إليه رجل, فقال له: رضي الله عنك, وما الذي تريد؟ , فقال له: وما حملك على المسألة عن ذلك ؟ , وأنا أقول ذلك منذ أربعين سنة, فما سألني أحد عنه, فأقسم عليه, فقال: هو يعلم أني ما أريد في الدنيا والآخرة سِواه.


المصدر: [ طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 60]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

130- تفصيل أحوال السَّمَاعِ

قال أبو الوفاء بن عقيل في " الفنون " بعد السؤال عما يَعْتَرِي المتصوفة عند سماع الوعظ والغناء هل هو ممدوح أو مذموم؟ 
قال: لا يجوز أن يجيب عنها مجيب حتى يبين تحقيق السؤال، فإن الصعق دَخِيلٌ على القلب, وغما لا عزما, غير مكتسب ولا مجتلب، وما كان بهذه الصفة لا يدخل تحت حكم الشرع بأمر ولا نهي ولا إباحة، وأما الذي يتحقق من سؤالك أن نقول: هذا التصدي للسماع المزعج للقلوب المهيج للطباع الموجب للصعق جائز أو محظور؟ , وهو كسؤال السائل عن العطسة هل هي مباحة أو محظورة؟ 
والجواب : أن هذه المسألة لا يجابُ عنها جُملةً ولا جوابا مُطلقا، بل فيها تفصيل, وهو أَنْ يقال: إن عَلِمَ هذا المُصغِي إلى إنشاد الأشعار أنه يزولُ عقلُه ويعزُب رأُيه بحيث لا يدري ما يصنع من إفساد أو جناية فلا ينبغي أن يتعمد ذلك, وهو كالمتعمد لشرب النبيذ الذي يزيل عقله، وإن كان لا يدري لاختلاف أحواله, فإنه تارة يصعق وتارة لا، فهذا لا يَحرُم عليه، ولا يُكرَه، كذا قال, ويتوجه كراهته بخلاف النوم, فإنه وإن غطى على العقل, فإنه لا يُورِثُ اضطرابا تفسد به الأموال، بل يغطى عقل النائم ثم يحصل معه الراحة.
قال: وإذا استولى على العبد معرفة الرب، وسمع تلاوة القرآن لم يسمع التلاوة إلا من المتكلم بها فصعق السامع خضوعا للمسموع عنه..إلى أن قال: فهو الصَّعْقُ المَمدوحُ يعطل حكم الظاهر، ويوفر درك الناظر، لو رأيتموهم لقلتم: مجانين، والظاهر من خارج أحوالهم، خلى مما يلوح لهم, والأصل في تفاوت هذا صفاء المدارك واختلاف المسالك، فالقلوب تسمع الأصوات وترجيع الألحان فيحركهم طَرَبُ الطِّباَع، وما عندهم ذوق من الوجد في السماع، والخواص يدركون بصفاء مداركهم أرواحَ الألفاظِ وهي المعاني، ومن غَلَبَ عليه الإيهام البراني يتعجب مما يسمع من القوم، وقد قال الواجد:
لو يسمعون كما سمعت كلامَها ... خَرُّوا لعَزَّةَ رُكَّعا وسُجُودا
وقال بعض المشايخ: الناظر إلى القوم من خارج حالهم يتعجب دَهَشا، والمُلاحظُ يذوقُ المناسَبةَ يتلظى عَطَشا، كما قال القوال:
صغيرُ هواكِ عَذبني ... فكيفَ به إذا احْتَنَكَا
[ قال ابن مفلح ]: ومرادُ ابن عقيل - رحمه الله - عدمُ الإنكارِ على صاحب هذه الحال, كما يراه بعض الناس أي: الصادق منهم ومَدَحَ حاله, لا هذه الحال هي الغاية.

المصدر : [ الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية 2 /321 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

131- من الفرج بعد الشدة

قال ابن رجبٍ  رحمه الله  : ذكر بعض العلماء في مصنفٍ له - وأظنه من المغاربة -، أنه سمع من أبي ذرٍ الهروي الحافظ: يحكي أنه كان ببغداد يقرأ على أبي حفصٍ بن شاهين في دكان عطارٍ، وأنه جاء رجلٌ إلى العطار، فدفع إليه عشرة دراهم، وأخذ منه حوائج، وجعلها في طبقٍ، وجعله على رأسٍ، فزلق، ووقع طبقه، وتفرقت حوائجه، فبكى واشتد بكاؤه، وقال: لقد ضاع مني في قافلةٍ كذا وكذا هميانٌ فيه أربع مئة دينارٍ، أو قال: أربعة آلاف دينارٍ، ومعها فصوصٌ قيمتها أكثر من ذلك، فما جزعت لضياعها، ولكن ولد لي الليلة ولدٌ، فاحتجنا في البيت إلى ما تحتاج إليه النفساء، ولم يكن عندي غير هذه العشرة الدراهم، فلما قدر الله بما قدر، جزعت وقلت: لا أنا عندي ما أرجع به اليوم إلى أهلي، ولا ما أكتسب غداً، ولم يبق لي حيلةٌ إلا الفرار عنهم، وأتركهم على هذه الحالة، فيهلكون بعدي، فلم أملك نفسي أن جزعت هذا الجزع.
قال أبو ذرٍ: ورجلٌ من شيوخ الجُند جالسٌ على باب داره، فسمع هذا كُلَّه، فسأل الجندي أبا حفصٍ أن يدخل هو وأصحابه والرجل المصاب معه إلى بيته، ففعل، وطلب من الرجل المصاب إعادة حكايته في الهميان، فأعاد ذلك عليه، وسأله عمن كان في تلك القافلة، وعن المكان الذي ضاع فيه الهميان، فأخبره، ثم سأله عن صفة الهميان وعلامته، فأخبره بذلك، فقال: لو رأيته كنت تعرفه؟ , قال: نعم، قال: فأخرجه إليه، فلما رآه قال: هذا الهميان الذي سقط، وفيه من الأحجار ما صفته كذا وكذا، ففتح الهميان فوجد الأحجار على ما وصف، فدفعه إليه وخرج من عنده، وقد صار من الأغنياء، فلما خرج بكى الشيخ الجندي بكاءً شديداً، فسئل عن سبب بكائه، فقال: إنه لم يكن بقي لي في الدنيا أملٌ، ولا أمنيةٌ أتمناها، إلا أن يأتي الله بصاحب هذا المال فيأخذه، فلما قضى الله بذلك بفضله ولم يبق لي أملٌ، علمت أنه قد حان أجلي.
قال أبو ذر: فما انقضى شهر حتى توفي، وصلينا عليه -رحمه الله تعالى-.

المصدر : [ نور الاقتباس في مشكاة وصية النبي لابن عباس ص: 137]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
المؤلف المذكور هو الحافظ أبو سليمان الباجي الأندلسي, وكتابه المنقول عنه هو : سنن الصالحين وسنن العابدين, والقصة فيه بلفظ أبسط وأطول [2/ 754], وهو كتاب ممتع لا يمل قارئه, ولا يسأم الناظر فيه, طبع في مجلدين في دار ابن حزم بتحقيق إبراهيم باجس عبد المجيد, وفي مجلد واحد بمكتبة فياض مصر تحقيق عادل شوشة / رابط تحميله


============


 رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

132- بين جرير والفرزدق

[ قال الربعي ]: حدثنا محمد بن يونس، ثنا الأصمعي قال: حدثني أبي قال:
رأى رجلٌ في المنام جرير بن الخطفي، فقال: ما فعل بك ربك؟ , قال: غفر لي, قال: بماذا؟ , قال: بتكبيرةٍ كبرتُها لله عز وجل على ظهر ماءٍ بالبادية، قال: فقلت: ما فعل أخوك الفرزدق؟ , قال: ايهاه، أهلكه قذف المحصنات.
قال الأصمعي: لم يَدَعْهُ في الحياة ولا في الممات.


المصدر: [ منتقى من أخبار الأصمعي للربعي ص 15 رقم 57]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قوله: لم يَدَعْهُ, أي من التعرض له, وذلك لما كان بينهما مما هو مشهور من المنافرة والمعارضة, ونقائضهما الشعرية معروفة, وهي في ديوان مطبوع / رابط تحميله: الجزء1 / الجزء2
وقد رئي للفرزدق -غفر الله له-  منام حسن غير هذا الذي رآه جرير, فقد أخرج الحافظ أبو نعيم في منتخب من كتاب الشعراء [ص 33]: قال: حدثنا أبو حامد بن جبلة, ثنا محمد بن إسحاق, حدثني محمد بن زكريا, حدثني إبراهيم بن عمر بن حبيب العدوي, حدثني أخي محمد بن عمر بن حبيب, عن سفيان بن عيينة, عن لبطة بن الفرزدق, قال: رأيت أبي في النوم, فقلت: ما فعل الله بك؟ ,قال: نفعني يوم لاقيت الحسن في الجنازة.
ويوم الحسن وهو البصري -رحمه الله-  أخرجه أيضا أبو نعيم في المنتخب [ص 32]: حدثنا الحسن بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم, وثنا أبو روق, ثنا الرياشي, ثنا أبو عبيدة, قال: شهد الفرزدق جنازة أبي رجاء العطاردي, وفيها الحسن بن أبي الحسن, فلما دفن أبو رجاء والفرزدق جالس على شفير القبر- قال الحسن: ما أعددت لهذا اليوم؟ قال: شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله منذ سبعين سنة.
وأخرجه بلفظ مطول الشجري في الأمالي الخميسية [1 /35/ رقم 110] قال: أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحيم، بقراءتي عليه، قال: أخبرنا أبو محمد بن حيان، قال: حدثنا إسحاق بن حكيم، قال: حدثنا أبو سفيان الغنوي، قال: حدثني محمد بن موسى الشيباني، قال: حدثنا عمار بن عطية التغلبي، عن أبان بن أبي عياش، قال: خرجنا في جنازة النوار بنت أعين بن ضبيعة، وكانت تحت الفرزدق، وقد كان الحسن فيها، فلما صرنا في الطريق، قال الفرزدق: يا أبا سعيد، ما يقول الناس؟ , قال: ما يقولون ؟، قال: يقولون في هذه الجنازة خير الناس وشر الناس، قال: ومن هو؟ قال: يقولون أنت خير الناس, وأنا شر الناس، قال الحسن: لست بأخير الناس, ولا أنت بأشر الناس، قال: فلما صلينا قام الحسن على شفير القبر فقال: يا أبا فراس، ما أعددت لهذا المضجع؟ , قال: شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله منذ بضع وسبعين سنة, فقال الحسن: خذوها من غير فقيه, ثم تنحى فجلس ناحية, وأحدق الناس به، فجاء الفرزدق يتخطى رقاب الناس حتى قام بين يدي الحسن, فأنشد شعرا:
أخاف وراء القبر إن لم يعافني ... أشد من القبر التهابا وأضيقا
إذا جاءني يوم القيامة قائد ... عنيد وسواق يقود الفرزدقا
لقد خاب من أولاد آدم من مشى ... إلى النار مغلول القلادة أزرقا
يساق إلى نار الجحيم مسربلا ... سرابيل قطران لباسا محرقا
إذا شربوا فيها الصديد رأيتهم ... يذوقون من حر الصديد تمزقا
قال: فلقد رأيت الحسن قد ثنى قميصه على وجهه ينحب.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

133- سعة علم المتنبي بالشعر
 
ذكر ابن فورجه في «التجني على ابن جني» قال: وأما محله - يعني المتنبي - في العلم، فقال الحسن بن علي الجلاب: سمعته يقول: 
من أراد أن يُغرِب علي بيتا لا أعرفه فليفعل
 قال: وهذه دعوى عظيمة، ولا ريب أنه صادق فيها.


المصدر: [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 664 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
توضيح وبيان: ابن فورجة: محمد بن حَمَد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن محمود البروجردي: عالم بالأدب, من كتبه: (التجني على ابن جني), و(الفتح على أبي الفتح - ط), انتقد بهما شرح أبي الفتح ابن جني لشعر المتنبي, توفي نحو سنة 455 هـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

134- من كريم أخلاق الصاحب بن عباد

[ قال ياقوت الحموي رحمه الله ]: مما وَجَدْتُ في بعض الكتبِ من مكارم الاخلاق للصاحب:
 أنه استدعى يوما شرابا من شراب السُّكَّر, فجِيء بقدح منه، فلما أراد شُربه قال له بعض خَوَاصِّهِ: لا تشرَبه فإنه مَسمُوم، فقال له: وما الشاهدُ على صِحَّة ذلك؟ , قال: بأن تُجَرِّبَهُ على من أَعطَاكَهُ، قال: لا أستجيزُ ذلك, ولا أستَحِلُّهُ، قال: فَجَرِّبْهُ على كلب ، قال: إن التمثيل بالحيوان لا يجوز
وأمر بِصَبِّ ما في القدح، وقال للغلام: انصَرِفْ عني, ولا تدخل داري بعدها، وأَقَرَّ رِزقه عليه, وقال: لا تدفع اليقين بالشكّ، والعقُوبَة بقطعِ الرزق نَذَالَة.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 2/ 668 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
هذه أخلاق كثيرة نبيلة مجتمعة في الصاحب - مع كونه جلدا في اعتزاله -, لو وزع خُلُقٌ واحد منها على جماعة لوَسِعَهُم, و لشيخ الأدب أبي حيان التوحيدي فيه كتاب سماه: أخلاق الوزيرين, ويعني بالوزيرين: الصاحب بن عباد وابن العميد, مزق فيه عِرضَهُما, وذكر مثَالِبَهُما, وقد فَسَّر ياقوت سبب تحامله عليه, فقال [2/ 669]: إن أبا حيان كان قصد ابن عباد إلى الري فلم يُرزَقْ منه، فرجع عنه ذَامّاً له، وكان أبو حيان مَجْبُولا على الغَرَام بثَلبِ الكِرَام، فاجْتَهَدَ في الغَضّ من ابن عباد، وكانت فضائلُ ابن عباد تأبَى إِلا أن تَسُوقَه إلى المدحِ, وإيضاحِ مكارمِه، فصارَ ذَمُّهُ له مَدْحاً / رابط تحميل كتاب: أخلاق الوزيرين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

135- حُجَّة منامية

[ قال ابن العديم ]: أنبأنا أبو البركات بن محمد بن الحسن قال: أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن أبي محمد قال: أنبأنا أبو علي محمد بن محمد بن المهدي قال: حدثني أبي قال: حدثنا أبو العباس أحمد بن سعيد الشّيحي المعدّل قال: حدثنا أبو الطيب عبد المنعم بن غلبون المقرئ قال: قال الحسين بن خالويه:
 كنت عند سيف الدولة, وعنده ابن بنت حامد, فناظرني على خلق القرآن، فلما كان تلك الليلة نِمتُ، فأتاني آت فقال: لِمَ لَمْ تحتج عليه بأول القصص: «طسم تِلْكَ آياتُ الْكِتابِ الْمُبِينِ نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ» ، والتِّلاَوَة لا تكونُ إِلّا بالكلام.


المصدر: [بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 757]



قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: ابن بنت حامد : ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان [1 /219/ 680], فقال: أحمد بن عبيد الله, أبو بكر بن بنت حامد البغدادي, قال ابن النجار: كان معتزليا, أُخرِج من دمشق, قلت: وكان حدث عن أحمد بن علي بن سعيد المروزي, وروى عنه عبد الرحمن بن نصر, ذكره ابن عساكر.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

136- حُمَّى مصطنعة

قيل: دخل أبو بكر الخالدي على الخليفة، فأنشده قصيدة امتدحه بها فأجازه، وكان بين يديه صحن يشم أزرق، فلمحه أبو بكر , فأعطاه الخليفة إياه, فخرج من عنده وهو مسرور، فمر على أبي الفتح بن خالويه, فهنأه أبو الفتح بذلك، فلما أصبح جاء إلى الخدمة، فقال له الخليفة: كيف حالك وكيف كان مَبيتك؟ , قال: بخير, ودعا له، وقال: بِتنا ندعوا لمولانا أمير المؤمنين، وبت أتفنن في الصحن, وأتَمَلَّى بحسنه، فأضفته إلى صدقات مولانا ورفده، وكل خير عندنا من عنده، فَتَنَمَّرَ أمير المؤمنين، واستشاط غضباً وزجره
فخرج من عنده حزيناً كئيباً، فمر على ابن خالويه فسأله عن السبب, وما الخبر ؟, فأخبره بما قال، فقال له أبو الفتح: أَوَ قُلْتَهَا ؟ , فقال: نعم. فقال: أين أنت؟ , أتجعل أمير المؤمنين كلباً ؟, أين ذهب عقلك؟ , أو ما سمعت قول أبي نواس في طريدته:
فكل خير عندهم من عنده ... وكل رفد نالهم من رفده

فكاد الخالدي أن يموت فزعاً, ثم قال له: عَرِّفْنِي كيف المخلص؟, قال: تَمَارَضْ مُدة, ثم أظهر أنك شفيت, ثم تأتي أمير المؤمنين، فإذا سألك عن سبب مرضك، فقل له: طالعت طَرِيدَةَ أبي نواس، فلما فعل ذلك رضي عنه أمير المؤمنين.




المصدر: [ حياة الحيوان للدميري 2/141]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
وقع ما يشبه هذه القصة للشاعر السلامي, فلعلها تكررت, أو وقع وهم في نسبتها, فقد ذكر ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه الممتع: الأذكياء [ص53], قال: روى أبو الحسن بن هلال بن المحسن الصابي قال: حكى السلامي الشاعر قال:  دخلت على عضد الدولة فمدحته, فأجزل عطيتي من الثياب والدنانير, وبين يديه حسام خرواني, فرآني أَلْحَظُهُ فرمى به إِلَيَّ, وقال: خذه, فقلت وكل خير عندنا من عنده, فقال عضد الدولة: ذاك أبُوكَ, فبَقِيتُ مُتحيرأ, لا أدري ما أراد, فجئت أستاذي, فشرحتُ له الحال, فقال: ويحكَ قد أخطأتَ عظيمة, لأن هذه الكلمةَ لأبي نواس, يصف كلبا حيث يقول:
أنعت كلبا أهله في كده ... قد سعدت جدودهم بجده
وكل خيرعنده من عنده ...قال: فعُدْتُ مُتوشِّحا بكِساء, فوقفتُ بين يدي الملك, فقال: مالك ؟ , فقلت: حُمِمتُ السَّاعَة, فقال: هل تعرف سَبَبَ حُمَّاكَ, قلت: نظرتُ في ديوان أبي نواس, فقال: لا تخف, لا بأس عليك من هذه الحُمَّا, فسجدتُ بين يديه وانصرفت


توضيح وبيان: السلامي: العلامة الأديب أبو الحسن محمد بن عبيد الله بن محمد بن محمد القرشي المخزومي البغدادي، من فحول الشعراء,كان عضد الدولة يقول: إذا رأيت السلامي في مجلسي، خِلت أن عطارد نزل من الفلك إِلَيَّ/ت393هـ, ترجمته في سير أعلام النبلاء [17 /74]
الخالدي: هو أبو بكر محمد بن هاشم بن وعكة الموصلي, شاعر أديب، اشتهر هو وأخوه سعيد بالخالديين. وكانا من خواص سَيْف الدَّوْلَة ابن حمدان/ت نحو 380 هـ, وابن خالويه: أبو عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن خالويه، من كبار النحاة/ت 370 هـ
الطَرَدية, بفتح الطاء والراء, وهي القصيدة التي تصف رحلات الصيد, و الطرائد وكلاب الصيد والصقور, ولأبي نواس محمد بن هانىء الشاعر المشهور نحو خمسين طَرَدية,  والطردية الواردة في القصة من أبياتها:
أتعب كلبا أهله في كده ... قد سعدت جدودهم بجده
فكلّ خير عندهم من عنده ... وكلّ رفد نالهم من رفده
يظلّ مولاه له كعبده ... يبيت أدنى صاحب من فهده
إذا عرى جلله ببرده ... ذا غرة محجلا بزنده
يلذّ منه العين حسن قده ... يا حسن شدقيه وطول خده

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

137- مضرة علماء الكلام

قال أبو الوفاء بن عقيل في " الفنون ":  يا علماء, ما نقنع منكم بما أنتم عليه من زَيِّ تَصَارِيفكم، فإِنَّ طبيباَ بِهِ مِثْلُ مَرَضِي فَضَيَّقَ عَلَيَّ الأغذيةَ ولا يَحْتَمِي, مَشكُوكٌ في صِدقِه عِندي، فالْحَظُوا حَالَ من أنتم من وَرَثَتُهُ كيف غُفِر له, ثم قَام حتى تَوَرَّمت قدماهُ 
يا سِباع, يا قُطَّاعَ الطريقِ, لا تُرَوْنَ إلا على مَطَارِح الجِيَفِ, نَبيُّكُم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَنَعَ من المرأةِ بإشارتِها إلى السماءِ, وأنتم تُشَكِّكُون الناسَ في العقائِد، انفتح بكَلامِكم البَثْقُ العظيمُ, وهو كَلامُ الدهرية والملحدة.


المصدر : [ الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية (3 / 486 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
ذم أهل الكلام مما تواتر على ألسنة أئمة السلف, ولو جمع كلامهم لجاء في جزء , وللشافعي رحمه الله خاصة في ذمه كلمات كثيرات قصيرات بليغات, وقد ألف شيخ الإسلام أبو إسماعيل الهروي الأنصاري رحمه الله كتابه: ذم الكلام, وهو بالأسانيد, وألف الخطابي رسالة صغيرة وجيزة, سماها: الغنية عن الكلام, وللجلال السيوطي كتاب: صون المنطق والكلام عن فني المنطق والكلام, وللعلامة محمد صديق حسن خان القنوجي كتاب: قصد السبيل إلى ذم الكلام والتأويل, والكل مطبوع, فلينظر فيها من أحب الوقوف على جلية الأمر
وقوله: بإشارتِها إلى السماءِ, إشارة إلى الحديث المعروف بحديث الجارية أخرجه مسلم [537], وللشيخ سليم الهلالي رسالة مفردة فيه

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

*الفائدة : 136


لأبي نواس محمد بن هانىء الشاعر المشهور نحو خمسين طَرَدية, والطردية الواردة في القصة من أبياتها:
أتعب كلبا أهله في كده ... قد سعدت جدودهم بجده



*
*
اسم أبي نواس: الحسن، ويكنى أبا علي.

وفي البيت الأول من الطردية تصحيف، صوابه: أنعَتُ.

**من استدراك الاخ الفاضل:* القاسم بن محمدوفقه الله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

138- مصرع ظالم


[ قال ابن العديم رحمه الله ]: نقلت من كتاب «الربيع» تأليف غرس النعمة أبي الحسن محمد بن هلال ابن المحسن بن ابراهيم بن هلال المعروف بابن الصابئ، وأنبأنا به أبو الحسن بن أبي عبد الله بن المقير, عن أبي الفتح محمد بن عبد الباقي بن البطي, قال: أنبأنا أبو عبد الله الحميدي, قال: أخبرنا غرس النعمة أبو الحسن، قال: وحدثني الوزير فخر الدولة أبو نصر, قال: حدثني نصر الدولة أبو نصر بن مروان صاحب آمد وميافارقين وتلك الثغور، وكان ناظرا له إلى حين وفاته، قال: 
كان بعض مُتقدمي الأكراد معي على الطبق, فأخذت حجلة مشوية مما كان بين يدي, فأعطيته إياها، فأخذها وضحك, فقلت: مم تضحك؟ , فقال: خير, فظننت أنه قد عاب علي ذلك, فألححت عليه, ودافع عن الجواب حتى رفعت يدي, وقلت: لا آكل شيئا حتى تعرفني سبب ضحكك, ما هو ؟، فقال: شيء ذكرتنيه الحجلة, وذاك أنني كنت أيام الشباب والجهالة قد أخذت بعض التجار في طريق وما كان معه من المتاع, وقربته الى لحف جبل، فأردت قتله خوفا على نفسي منه, وأن يعرفني من بعدُ ويطالبني, ويُعَرِّضَني للقبيح وتعترضني، فقال: يا هذا قد أخذت مالي, وأفقرتني وأولادي, فدعني أرجع الى عيلتي, فأَكِدَّ عليهم, ولا تحرمهم مالي ونفسي, وبكى, وسألني وتضرع إليّ، فلم أَرِقَّ له, شَرَهاً إلى ما كان معه، فلما أَيِسَ من الحياة التفت إلى حجلتين على جبل, وقال لهما: أشهدا لي عليه عند الله تعالى أنه قاتلي ظلما، وقتلته, فلما رأيت الحجلة الآن ذكرت ذلك الرجل, وحمقه في استشهاده الحجل علي
قال ابن مروان: فحين سمعت قوله اهتززت حتى لم أملك نفسي, وتقدمت بأخذه وكتفه, ثم ضرب رقبته بين يدي، فلم آكل حتى رأيت رأسه مبرّأ بين يديه, بعد أن قلت له: قد والله شهدت الحجلتان عليك عند من أقادك بالرجل, وأخَذَ له بحقه منك.


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 3/ 1133]

[/color]
قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
الظلم مصرعه وخيم, والباغي يمهل الله له, ثم يأخذه أخذ عزيز مقتدر, والقصة أوردها الدميري في حياة الحيوان [1 /324] مختصرة جدا, ومعزوة لكتاب "النشوار" و"تاريخ ابن النجار", ولا توجد في المطبوع منهما, عن أبي نصر محمد بن مروان الجعدي, كذا نسبه, ولعله تحرف عن "الكردي"
بيان وتوضيح: أبو نصر بن مروان: هو أحمد بن مروان بن دوستك, أبو نصر, نصر الدولة الكردي, كان من الأكراد الحميدية, ويلقبون بالجهار بختية, ملك ميافارقين وآمد بعد قتل أخيه أبي منصور سعد بن مروان, ترجمته في بغية الطلب[3/ 1134]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

139- الهيشة واستحضار عجيب

باب بن أحمد بيب بن عثمان بن سيدي محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن الطالب الشنقيطي، ويقال له الطالب محم


من عجيب استحضاره، أنه في "وقعة لمليح"، بين "إدوعل", و"إذا بلحن" [ قبيلتان ]، سعت بينهم وُفُود الزوايا في الصلح، فتراضَوا بحكم الشرع، وحكموا بحكم الشرع، وحَكَّمُوا عالما دِيمانيا, فاستظهر أن يقتل أربعة من " إدوعل " ، بأربعة من "إدابلحسن", قُتِلوا في تلك المعركة
فقال صاحب الترجمة : إن مثل هذا لا قصاص فيه, فقال القاضي: إن هذا لا يُوجد في كتاب، فقال: هو لم يَخْلُ منه كتاب, فقال القاضي: هذا القاموس، يعني إنه يدخل في عموم كتاب، فتناول صاحب الترجمة القاموس, وأول ما وقع نظره عليه:
 " والهَيْشَة الفتنة, وأم حبين، وليس في الهيشات قَوَد، أي في القتيل في الفتنة لا يدرى قاتله "
فتعجب الناس من مثل هذا الإستحضار، في ذلك الموقف الحَرِج.


المصدر : [الوسيط في تراجم أدباء شنقيط ص: 37]

قلت- رحم الله والدي -:
قال في القاموس المحيط [1 / 610/ مادة ه و ش ]: والهيشة: الهوشة، والجماعة المختلطة، والفتنة، وأم حبين, وليس في الهيشات قود, أي: في القتيل في الفتنة، لا يدرى قاتله.اهـ ,وقال أيضا: وأم حُبَيْن، كزُبَيْر: دُويبة وربما دخلها أل، وبحذفها لا تصير نكرة
ومما جاء في المسألة في كتب أهل العلم, ما ذكره العلامة ابن رشد الجد في البيان والتحصيل [15 / 519]: هذا مثل ما في الأثر من كتاب الجهاد من المدونة من قول ابن شهاب: هاجت الفتنة الأولى فأدركت رجالا ذوي عدد من أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ، فكانوا يرون أن يهدر أمنُ الفتنة, فلا يقام على أحد قصاص, ولاحد في سبي امرأة مُسَّت, ولا يُرى بينها وبين زوجها مُلاعنة, يريد إن نَفَى ولدها, ولا يرى أن يقفوها أحد إلا جلد الحد، ومثله روى مطرف وابن الماجشون عن مالك, أنه لا يقتل به, ولا يقاد منه, ومن أهل العلم من يرى أنه يقاد به ويقتص منه، وهو قول أصبغ, ومذهب عطاء، وهذا الاختلاف في القصاص منه سواء تاب, أو أخذ قبل أن يتوب، ولا يقام عليه حد الحرابة وإن أخذ قبل أن يتوب, ولا يؤخذ ما أخذ من المال وإن كان موسرا, إلا أن يوجد بيده شيء بعينه فيرد إلى ربه، وأما من أوسر منهم في الحرب وهي قائمة لم يظهر بعدُ على أهل رأيه فللإمام أن يقتله إن رأى ذلك، لما يخاف من أن يعين مع أصحابه على المسلمين.اهـ
تنبيه: يُهدر أمنُ الفتنة , لعل صوابه : يُهدر أَمْرُ الفتنة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

راجعت المدونة لسحنون فوجدت النص فيها [1 /531 ], وبه يتبين ما في النقل من بيان ابن رشد من تصحيف وتحريف: 
ابْنُ وَهْبٍ ، عن يُونُسَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ ، عن ابْنِ شِهَابٍ , قَالَ : هَاجَتِ الْفِتْنَةُ الْأُولَى ، فَأَدْرَكَتْ رِجَالًا ذَوِي عَدَدٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِمَّنْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَبَلَغَنَا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَ أَنْ يُهْدَرُ أَمْرُ الْفِتْنَةِ , فَلَا يُقِيمُونَ فِيهِ عَلَى رَجُلٍ قَاتَلَ فِي تَأْوِيلِ الْقُرْآنِ قِصَاصًا فِيمَنْ قَتَلَ , وَلَا حَدَّ فِي سَبْيِ امْرَأَةٍ سُبِيَتْ , وَلَا نَرَى بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ زَوْجِهَا مُلَاعنةً , وَلَا نَرَى أَنْ يَقْذِفَهَا أَحَدٌ إِلَّا جُلِدَ الْحَدَّ , وَنَرَى أَنْ تُرَدَّ إِلَى زَوْجِهَا الْأَوَّلِ بَعْدَ أَنْ تَعْتَدَّ ، فَتَنْقَضِيَ عِدَّتُهَا مِنْ زَوْجِهَا الْآخَرِ , وَنَرَى أَنْ تَرِثَ زَوْجَهَا الْأَوَّلَ .

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

140- الولي واعتقاد أحمد رضي الله عنه

 ذكر الشيخ يحيى بن يوسف الصرصري - ونظمه في قصائده - عن الشيخ على بن إدريس شيخه, أنه سأل قطب العارفين أبا محمد عبد القادر بن عبد الله الجيلى, فقال: يا سيدي, هل كان لله وَلِيٌّ على غير اعتِقَاد أحمد بن حنبل ؟, فقال: ما كان ولا يكون


المصدر : [ الاستقامة 1 /85]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
عقيدة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله هي عقيدة الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم بإحسان, وهم القرون الثلاثة الأولى المشهود لهم بالخيرية على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وعقيدتهم عقيدة الأئمة: مالك وسفيان الثوري والشافعي والأوزاعي والليث وإسحاق وداود وابن جرير, ومن جاء بعدهم من أئمة هل الحديث, وإنما اشتهر أمر أحمد واختص بالذكر والصِّيتِ والنسبة عند السؤال عن العقيدة لصبره في المحنة
وكلمة الجيلي رحمه الله صادقة, فإنه لا يتصور إمام أو ولي تكون له إمامة في الدين, وقدم صدق في العلم والعمل ثم لا يكون على عقيدة ومنهج السلف الصالحين السابقين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

141- أدب وحديث المجانين 

بندار بن عبد الحميد الكرخي الأصبهاني, يعرف بـ: ابن لره,  أخذ عن أبي القاسم بن سلام 


قال [ ياقوت ]: قرأت بخط عبد السلام البصري في «كتاب عقلاء المجانين» لأبي بكر ابن محمد الأزهري حدثنا محمد بن أبي الأزهر قال: 
كنتُ يوما في مجلس بندار بن لره الكرخي, بحضرة منزله في درب عبد الرحيم الرزامي بدكان الأبناء، وعنده جماعة من أصحابه، إِذ هجم علينا المسجد بَرذعة الموسوس، ومعه مِخلاة فيها دفاتر وجزازات، وقد تَبِعه الصِّبيان، فجلس إلى جانب بندار، وكأنّ بندارا فَرِقَ منه، فقال: اطرد ويلك هؤلاء الصبيان عَنِّي، فقال لنا: اطردوهم عنه، فوثبتُ أنا من بين أهل المجلس فصحت عليهم وطردتهم، فجلس ساعة, ثم وثب فنظر هل يرى منهم أحدا، فلما لم يَرَهُم رجع فجلس ساعة, ثم قال: اكتبوا: 
حدثني محمد بن أحمد بن عسكر بن عبد الرزاق عن معمر قال: سُئِل الشعبي ما اسم امرأة ابليس ؟, فقال: هذا عُرس لم أَشهَد إِملاكَه. 
ثم أقبل على بندار فقال: يا شيخ ما معنى قول الشاعر:
وكنت إذا ما جئت ليلى تبرقعت ... فقد رابني منها الغداة سفورها
فقال لنا بندار: أجيبوه، فقال: يا مجنون, أسألك ويجيب غيرك؟! ,فقال بندار: يقول إنه لما رآها فعلت ما فعلته من سُفُورِها ولم تكن تُعهَد به، علم أنها قد حذرته من بحضرتها, ليحجم عن كلامها وانبساطه إليها
فضحِك ومسح يده على رأس بندار, وقال: أحسنت يا كَيِّس، وكان بُندار قد قارب في ذلك الوقت تسعين سنة 


المصدر : [معجم الأدباء 2/ 767]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
بندار الأصبهاني ترجمته في  [معجم الأدباء 2/ 765], و[الوافي بالوفيات 10/ 183], قال ابن الانباري عن أبيه القاسم: كان بندار يحفظ سبعمائة قصيدة, أول كل قصيدة: بانت سعاد

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

142-  مَعِيشة إلإمام إبراهيم الحربي رحمه الله [ت 285 هـ]


حدّث أحمد بن عبد الله بن خالد بن ماهان المعروف بابن أسد قال: سمعت إبراهيم الحربيّ يقول: 
أجمع عقلاء الأمة أنه من لم يجر مع القَدَر لم يهنأ بعيشِه، كان يكونُ قميصي أنظف قميص وإزاري أوسخ إزار، ما حدثت نفسي أنهما يستويان قط، وفرد عَقبي مقطوع، وفرد عقبي الآخر صحيح، أمشي بهما وأدور بغداد كلّها هذا الجانب وذاك الجانب، لا أحدّث نفسي أني أصلحهما، وما شكوت إلى أمي, ولا إلى أختي, ولا إلى امرأتي, ولا إلى بناتي قطّ حمّى وجدتها؛ الرجل هو الذي يدخل غمه على نفسه ولا يغمّ عياله
وكان بي شقيقة خمسا وأربعين سنة ما أخبرت بها أحدا قط
ولي عشر سنين أبصر بفرد عين ما أخبرت به أحدا
وأفنيت من عمري ثلاثين سنة برغيفين في اليوم والليلة, إن جاءتني بهما امرأتي أو إحدى بناتي أكلت وإلا بقيت جائعا عطشان إلى الليلة الأخرى، والآن آكل نصف رغيف وأربع عشرة تمرة إن كان برنيا، أو نيفا وعشرين إن كان دقلا
ومرضت ابنتي فمضت امرأتي فأقامت عندها شهرا فقام إفطاري في هذا الشهر بدرهم ودانقين ونصف. 
ودخلت الحَمَّام واشتريت لهم صابونا بدانقين فقام نفقة شهر رمضان كلّه بدرهم وأربعة دوانيق ونصف
ولا تروّحت  ولا روّحت قطّ, ولا أكلت من شيء واحد في يوم مرتين.

المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء = إرشاد الأريب إلى معرفة الأديب 1/ 42 ]
 
قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
رحم الله هؤلاء الناس, بهذا الصبر عاشوا وماتوا أحرارا, فلم تستعبدهم الدنيا وفتنها, قال الخطيب في تاريخه في ترجمة الحربي  [6 / 28]: كان إماما في العلم، رأسا في الزهد، عارفا بالفقه، بصيرا بالأحكام، حافظا للحديث، مميزا لعلله، قيما بالأدب، جماعا للغة، وصنف كتبا كثيرة، منها غريب الحديث وغيره

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

143- الوضوء بالماء المشمس

قد جزم النووي في " منهاجه " بكراهة المشمس, قال الشافعية وقوله: لم يثبت عن الأطباء فيه شيء ليس كذلك, فقد قال ابن النفيس في " شرح التنبيه " إن مقتضى الطب كونه يورث البرص, قال ابن أبي شريف: وهو عمدة في ذلك. انتهى


المصدر : [ مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 79 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
الحديث الوارد في ذلك قال فيه الحافظ ابن الملقن في خلاصة البدر المنير [1/ 9]: حديث: عائشة في النهي عن التوضؤ والاغتسال بالماء المشمس, رواه الدارقطني بإسناد ضعيف بمرة, قال البيهقي: وهو حديث لا يصح, وذكره ابن الجوزي في "الموضوعات", وعَزْوُهُ في "التنقيب" لابن معن الدمشقي إلى أبي داود الترمذي غلط قبيح
حديث: ابن عباس رفعه: "من اغتسل بماء مشمس فأصابه وضح فلا يلومن إلا نفسه", غريب جدا. وليس في الكتب المشهورة، وهو في "مشيخة قاضي المرستان" بسند منقطع واه, قال الحافظ أبو جعفر العقيلي: لا يصح في الماء المشمس حديث مسند، إنما يروى فيه شيء عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه, قلت: أثر عمر هذا رواه الشافعي في "الأم" عن إبراهيم بن أبي يحيى عن صدقة بن عبد الله عن أبي الزبير عن جابر عن عمر, وإبراهيم هذا ضعفه الجم الغفير, ووثقه الشافعي وابن جريج وحمدان بن محمد الأصفهاني وابن عقدة الحافظ, وقال ابن عدي: لم أجد له حديثًا منكرًا.
خبر الصحابة: أنهم تطهروا بالماء المسخن بين يدي للنبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم ولم ينكر عليهم, لا أعلمه إلا من فعل أسلع خادم رسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم وحده, أنه اغتسل كذلك. رواه الطبراني في أكبر "معاجمه", والبيهقي في "سننه", ورواه الدارقطني من فعل عمر بانفراده وصححه, وكذلك روى عن غيره من الصحابة كما ذكرته في الأصل.اهـ
بيان وتوضيح : ابن معن المذكور هو: شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن معن بن سلطان الشيباني الدمشقي, كان فقيها إماما مناظرا أديبا قارئا/ت 640هـ, قال ابن قاضي شهبة في طبقاته [2/89/390] : له "التنقيب" على "المهذب" في جزأين, فيه غرائب, وفيه أوهام في عزو الأحاديث إلى الكتب.اهـ, وقد ذكر ابن الملقن في "البدر المنير" [1 / 429] بعض أوهامه وقال: لا أدري كيف وقع له هذا الغلط القبيح، ومن أين أخذه ؟!، وقد وقع في الكتاب المذكور أمثال ذلك، لعلنا ننبه عليها في مواطنها - إن شاء الله ذلك وقَدَّرَهُ. اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

144- المتفق المفترق من الأسماء والأنساب

سمعت الحافظ أبا بكر محمد بن موسى بن عثمان الحازمي يقول: سمعت الحافظ أبا موسى بأصبهان يقول: سمعت أبا عبد الله يحيى بن الحسن ابن البناء ببغداد يقول: سمعت أبا عبد الله محمد بن أبي نصر الحميدي يقول: قرأت بخط القاضي أبي الفرج المعافى بن زكريا النهرواني قال: 
حججت سنةً, وكنت بمنى أيام التشريق, فسمعت مُنادياً ينادي: يا أبا الفرج, فقلت في نفسي: لعله يُرِيدني، ثم قلت: في الناس خلقٌ كثيرٌ ممن يكنى أبا الفرج, فلعله ينادي غيري، ولم أُجِبه. 
فلما رأى أنه لا يجيبه أحدٌ نادى: يا أبا الفرج المعافى, فهممت أن أجيبه، ثم قلت: وقد يَتَّفِقُ من يكون اسمه المعافى, وكنيته أبو الفرج، فلم أجبه. 
فرجع فنادى: يا أبا الفرج المعافى بن زكريا النهرواني, فقلت: لم يَبْقَ شكٌ في مناداته إياي, إذ ذكر اسمي, وكنيتي, واسم أبي, وما أنسب إليه، فقلت له: ها أنا, فقال: ومن أنت؟ ,فقلت: أبو الفرج المعافى بن زكريا النهرواني 
فقال: فعلك من نهروان الشرق, فقلت: نعم، فقال: نحن نُريد نهروان الغرب ! 
فعجبتُ من اتفاق الاسم, والكنية, واسم الأب, وما انتسب إليه، وعلمت أن بالغرب موضعاً يعرف بالنهروان غير نهروان العراق.


المصدر : [ ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن الدبيثي 1/ 465]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قال ياقوت في "معجم البلدان" : معجم البلدان[5 / 324]: نَهْرَوانُ, وأكثر ما يجري على الألسنة بكسر النون, وأورد القصة أيضا,  وقال فيها: [ المغرب ] بدل: [ الغرب ] 
والمعافي بن زكريا بن يحيى النهرواني الجَرِيري - بفتح الجيم نسبة إلى ابن جرير الطبري- المعروف بابن طرارة /ت390 هـ, ترجم له ياقوت في معجمه [6 /2702] فقال: كان من أعلم الناس بفقه مذهب ابن جرير, والنحو واللغة, وفنون الأدب والأخبار والأشعار ...صنف كتاب "الجليس والأنيس" في الأدب, و"التفسير الكبير", ونصر مذهب ابن جرير الطبري, ونوّه به وحامى عنه
ومما ذكر أيضا: قال أبو حيان التوحيدي: رأيتُهُ في جامع الرصافة وقد نام مُستدبر الشمسَ في يَوْمٍ شَاتٍ, وبه من أَثَرُ الفقرِ والبؤسِ والضرّ أمرٌ عظيمٌ، مع غزارةِ علمه, واتِّسَاعِ أدبه, وفضلهِ المشهور, ومعرفتهِ بصنوفِ العلم، سِيمَا علم الأثر والأخبار وسير العرب وأيامها، فقلت له: مهلا أيها الشيخ وصَبراً، فإنك بعينِ اللهِ, ومَرأَى منه ومَسمَع، وما جَمَعَ اللهُ لأحد شَرَفَ العِلمِ وعِزَّ المالِ، فقال: ما لا بُدَّ منه من الدنيا فليس منه بُدُّ, ثم قال:
يا مِحنةَ الدهرِ كُفِّي ... إن لم تُكُفِّي فَخِفِّي
قد آن أن ترحمينا ... من طول هذا التَّشَفِي 
طلبتُ جَدًّا لنفسي ... فقيل لي قد تُوفي
فلا عُلومي تُجدِي ... ولا صناعةَ كَفِّي
ثَورٌ ينالُ الثُّرَيَّا ... وعَالِمٌ مُتَخَفِّي[ قلت ]: "الجليس والأنيس" واسمه الكامل: "الجليس الصالح الكافي والأنيس الناصح الشافي" كتاب حديث وأدب وأخبار وفوائد, من أجل وأمتع ما صُنف في بابه وهو بالأسانيد, طبع في أربع مجلدات في دار عالم الكتب 1413 هـ بتحقيق موسى الخولي وإحسان عباس/ رابط تحميله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

145- تيس مُعَلَّم


الحسن بن أبي الحسن صافي أبو نزار النحوي البغداذىّ الشافعي, المعروف بـ: ملك النحاة  [ت 568 هـ]


من طريف ما يحكى عن ملك النحاة : أن نور الدين محمودا [ ابن زنكى ]خلع عليه خلعة سنية, ونزل ليمضي إلى منزله، فرأى في طريقه حلقة عظيمة، فمال إليها لينظر ما هي، فوجد رجلا قد عَلَّم تيسا له استخراج الخبايا، وتعريفه من يقول له من غير إشارة، فلما وقف عليه ملك النحاة قال الرجل لذلك التيس: في حلقتي رجل عظيم القدر، شائع الذكر، ملك في زي سوقة، أعلم الناس وأكرم الناس وأجمل الناس، فأرني إياه
فشقّ ذلك التيس الحلقة, وخرج حتى وضع يده على ملك النحاة، فلم يتمالك ملك النحاة أن خلع تلك الخلعة, ووهبها لصاحب التيس، فبلغ ذلك نور الدين فعاتبه, وقال: استخففت بخلعتنا حتى وهبتها من طرقيّ؟!, فقال: يا مولانا عُذْرِي في ذلك واضح, لأنّ في هذه المدينة زيادة على مائة ألف تيس، ما فيهم من عرف قدري إلا هذا التيس، فجازيته على ذلك
فضحك منه نور الدين, وسكت.



المصدر :[ معجم الأدباء 2/ 870] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
ترجمة ملك النحاة غريبة, تجدها في : " معجم الأدباء " 2/870, و"وفيات الأعيان" 1 /134, و"إنباه الرواة" 1: 305, و"بغية الوعاة" 1 /504, وذكره العماد الكاتب في "الخريدة", (قسم العراق),  كان يقول: هل سيبويه إلا من رعيّتى وحاشيتى!, ولو عاش ابن جنّى لم يسعه إلا حمل غاشيتى, ومن ظريف ما يحكى عنه: أنه كان يستخف بالعلماء؛ فكان إذا ذكر واحد منهم، قال: كلب من الكلاب، فقال له رجل: أنت إذا لست ملك النحاة، بل ملك الكلاب, فاستشاط غضبا, وقال: أخرجوا عني هذا الفضولي, وكان يغضب على من لم يسمه بملك النحاة, قال السيوطي: له عشر مسائل استشكلها في العربية, سماها: المسائل العشر المتعبات إلى الحشر، ذكرناها في الطبقات الكبرى.اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

146- ما يحمل على الطهارة

ذكر ابن ناجي في "شرح الرسالة" و"المدونة" في الكلام على دم البراغيث: أن ثمانية أشياء تحمل على الطهارة, وهي: طِينُ المطر, وأبوابُ الدُّورِ, وحبلُ البئر, والذباب يقع على النجاسة, وقَطرُ سقفِ الحمام, وميزابُ السطوح, وذيلُ المرأة, وما نسجه المشركون. انتهى. والله تعالى أعلم.

المصدر : [ مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 /152]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

147- مفاضلة بين شاعرين

قيل: حضر المتنبي مجلس أبي علي الحسن بن نصر البازيار وزير سيف الدولة، وهناك ابن خالويه، فتماريا في أشجع السلمي وأبي نواس، فقال ابن خالويه: أشجع أشعر إذ قال في هارون الرشيد:
وعلى عدوّك يا ابن عمّ محمد ... رصدان ضوء الصبح والإظلام
فإذا تنبّه رعته وإذا غفا ... سَلَّت عليه سيوفك الأحلام

فقال المتنبي: لأبي نواس ما هو أحسن من هذا، قوله في آل برمك :
لم يظلم الدهر إذ توالت ... فيهم مصيباته دراكا
كانوا يجيرون من يعادي ... منه فعاداهم لذاكا

ثم قال المتنبي: أبو نواس أشهر في الدنيا من الدنيا:
قل للذي قاس به غيره ... أَقِسْتَ يُسرَاك إلى اليُمنى
فابكِ على عقلكِ من نَقْصِهِ ... بُكاء قيس من هَوَى لبنى


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء  3/ 1033]


قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
أَشْجَعُ السُّلَميُّ: أبو الوليد أشجع بن عمرو السلمي، من بني سُليم، من قيس عيلان: شاعر فحل، كان معاصرا لبشار, مدح البرامكة وانقطع إلى جعفر بن يحيى فقرّبه من الرشيد، فأعجب الرشيد به، فأثرى وحسنت حاله، وعاش إلى ما بعد وفاة الرشيد ورثاه. واخباره كثيرة/ ت نحو 195 هـ / ترجمته في أعلام للزركلي [1 / 331]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

148- كلمات من لغة العرب

[ قال ياقوت الحموي رحمه الله]: نقلت من خطّ ابن خَالَويه في نُسخةِ كِتابٍ كَتَبَهُ إلى سيف الدولة, يُخبره بما يُقرِىء وَلَدَيه: أبا المكارم, وأبا المعالي، قال في أثنائه: 
فإن قيل لنا: كيف صَرَّفْتَ الفِعلَ من : بسم الله، والأسماءُ لا تتصرف ؟, حيث قلت:
لقد بَسْمَلَتْ ليلى غداةَ لَقِيتها ... فيا حَبَّذا ذاك الحبيبُ المُبَسْمِلُ
فالجواب: أنّ العرب فعلت ذلك في سَبعِ كَلِماتٍ شَذَّتْ, وكَثُرَ استعمالهم إياهن، وهُنَّ: 
" بَسْمَل " : إذا قال: بسم الله
و" حَمْدَل ": إذا قال: الحمد لله
و" حَيْعَل " : إذا قال: حيّ على الفلاح
و" جَعْفَل ": إذا قال: جعلت فداك
و" حَوْلَق ": إذا قال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 
وأما " حَوْقَل الشيخ " فمعناه دنا للفناء إذا ادرهَمّ  وخرف, وصار هِمّاً إِنقحلا , و نَيَّفَ على المائة شررى, قال الراجز:
يا قوم قد حوقلت أو دنوت
والحرف السابع: 
" هَيْلَل ": إذا قال: لا إله إلا الله، لا ثَامِنَ لها.


قال المؤلف [ ياقوت ] - رفق الله به -: الذي ذكره ابن خالويه سبعة، ونسي الثامن, وهو:
" حَسْبَل": إذا قال: حسبنا الله.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 3/ 1033]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
الشعر لعمر بن أبي ربيعة الشاعر الأموي, وقد وجدت كلمات غيرها ذكرها القرطبي في تفسيره [1 / 97] فقال:
" سَبْحَل " ، إذا قال: سبحان الله, و" حَيْصَل " ، إذا قال: حي على الصلاة, و" طَبْقَل " ، إذا قال: أطال الله بقاءك, و" دَمْعَز " ، إذا قال: أدام الله عزك, و" حَيْفَل " ، إذا قال: حي على الفلاح. 
وقال: " حَوْقَل " بدل: " حولق " ، إذا قال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 
بيان وتوضيح: قال الأزهري في "تهذيب اللغة" [6 / 280]: ادرَهَمَّ هَرَمَا وادرهماما، إذا هَرِمَ.
وقال الزبيدي في "تاج العروس" [30 / 239]: " إِنقحل ": بكسر الهمزة كـ: " جردحل " أي مُسِن، وكذلك: امرأة إنقحلة، وأنشد الأصمعي: 
لما رأتني خلقا إنقحلا 
وقد يقال الإنقحل في البعير، قال ابن جني: ينبغي أن تكون الهمزة في " إنقحل " للإلحاق بما اقترن بها من النون، من باب " جردحل " ، ومثله ما روى عنهم من قولهم: " رجل إنزهو " ، و" امرأة إنزهوة " إذا كانا ذوي زَهْو، ولم يَحْكِ سيبويه من هذا الوزن إلا " إنقحلا " وحده.اهـ
.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

149-  حكم قتل القمل 

قال ابن مرزوق: سمعت عن بعض من عاصرته من الفضلاء الصالحين - رحمه الله - أنه كان يقول: من احتاج إلى قتل قملة في ثوبه، أو في المسجد على القول بنجاستها ينوي بقتلها الذكاة, ليكون جلدها طاهرا فلا يضره
ولا أدري هل رأى ذلك منقولا، أو قاله من رأيه, إجراء على القواعد؟, وهو وإن كان محتملا لأبحاث لا بأس به. انتهى.
قلت: وهذا ينبني على أن القمل مُباح أكله، أو مكروه, ولم أَرَ في ذلك نَصاًّ صَريحا, بل رأيت في "حياة الحيوان" للدميري من الشافعية: أن القمل حرام بالإجماع, أو يكون بَنَى ذلك على طريقة ابن شاس في أن الذكاة تعمل في محرم الأكل وتطهره.
 فرع: الصئبان الذي يتولد من القمل لم أر فيه نصا, ولا شك في طهارته على القول بأن القملة لا نفس لها سائلة, وأما على المشهور فهو محل نظر, والظاهر أنه طاهر, أو معفو عنه لعسر الاحتراز منه 


المصدر : [ مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل 1 / 98 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

150- تنبيه على اصطلاح

[ قال النووي - رحمه الله -]: 
اعلم أنه متى أطلق " القاضى " فى كتب متأخري الخراسانيين كـ: " النهاية " ، و" التتمة " ، و" التهذيب " ، وكتب الغزالى ونحوها، فالمراد: "القاضى حسين" 
ومتى أطلق القاضى فى كتب متوسط العراقيين، فالمراد : "القاضى أبو حامد المروروذى"
ومتى أطلق فى كتب الأصول لأصحابنا، فالمراد : "القاضى أبو بكر الباقلانى" الإمام المالكى فى الفروع
ومتى أطلق فى كتب المعتزلة أو كتب أصحابنا الأصوليين حكاية عن المعتزلة، فالمراد به : "القاضى الجبائى " , والله أعلم.


المصدر : [ تهذيب الأسماء واللغات 1/ 165 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
" القاضى حسين ": هو الإمام أبو على الحسين بن محمد المروزى، ويقال له أيضًا: المرورذى، بالذال المعجمة وتشديد الراء الثانية وتخفيفها /ت462هـ
و" القاضى أبو حامد المروروذى ": وهو منسوب إلى مرو الروز، مدينة معروفة بخراسان، واسمه:أحمد بن بشر بن عامر القاضى العامرى ، ثم البصرى/ت 362هـ
و" القاضى أبو بكر الباقلانى ": محمد بن الطيب بن محمد المتكلم الأشعري/ت 403/ هـ 
و" القاضى الجبائى ", هكذا في المطبوع, والمعروف بـ: " الجبائي " عند المعتزلة اثنان: أبو علي محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن سلام الجبائي/ ت303 هـ , وابنه: أبو هاشم عبد السلام/ ت321 ه, ولم أر في ترجمتها أنهما توليا القضاء, ولعل الصواب : 
" القاضي عبد الجبار ", وهو عبد الجبار بن أحمد, أبو الحسين الهمذاني الأسدأبادي/ت 415 هـ, ولي قضاء القضاة بالري, فهو أشهر من لقب عندهم بـ:" القاضي  "

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

151- الخليل وعلم النجوم

الْخَلِيل بن أَحْمد الْأَزْدِيّ الفراهيدي [ت 170 هـ]


يُقَال: إِنَّه نظر فِي علم النُّجُوم، وفهمه، فَلم يحمده, وَقَالَ رَحمَه الله:


أبْلِغَا عَنِّيَ الْمُنجِّم أنِّي ... كافِرٌ بالَّذِي قَضتْهُ الْكواكب
عَالِمٌ أنَّ مَا يكونُ مِنَ الأمْ ... رِ قَضَاءٌ مِنَ المُهَيْمِنِ وَاجِب


المصدر : [ تاريخ العلماء النحويين للتنوخي ص 125 ]



============


 رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

152- حيلة لقراءة كتاب

محمد بن علي بن إسماعيل أبو بكر العسكري المعروف بـ: " مبرمان " [ت 345 هـ]

كان قَيِّماً بالنحو, أخذ عنه الفارسي والسيرافي, وكان ضنينا بالأخذ عنه، لا يُقْرِئُ " كتابَ سيبويه " إلا بمائة دينار، فقصده أبو هاشم الجبائي، فقال له: قد عَرفتُ الرَّسْمَ؟, قال: نعم؛ ولكن اسألك النَظِرَة، وأحمل لك شيئا يساوي أضعافَ القَدْرِ الذي تلتمسه، فَتَدَعُهُ عندك إلى أن يجيئني مال لي ببغداد، فأحمل إليك ما تريد، وأسترجع ما عندك، فتَمَنَّعَ قليلا ثم أجابه، فجاء أبو هاشم إلى زنفيلجة حسنة مُغَشَّاة بالأدم، مُحَلاَّة, فملأها حجارة وقفلها، وختمها، وحملها في منديل، حتى وضعها بين يديه, فلما رأى منظرها وثقلها لم يَشُكَّ في حقيقةِ ما ذَكَرَهُ، فوضعها عنده، وأَخَذَ عليه، فما مضت مدة حتى خَتَم الكتاب، فقال له: احمل مالي قِبَلك، فقال: انفذ معي غلامك حتى أدفع إليه، فأنفذه معه، فجاء إلى منزله, وكتب إليه رقعة فيها: قد تَعَذَّرَ عَلَيَّ حضور المال، وأرهقني السفر، وقد أَبَحْتُكَ التصرف في الزنفيلجة؛ وهذا خطي حجة بذلك. 
وخرج أبو هاشم لوقته إلى البصرة، ومنها إلى بغداد، فلما وقف " مبرمان " على الرقعة، استدعي بالزنفيلجة، فإذا فيها حجارة، فقال: سَخِرَ منا أبو هاشم، لا حَيَّاهُ الله! , واحتال على ما لم يَتِم لغيره قط.

المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 176]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
بيان وتوضيح: ترجمة مبرمان في بغية الوعاة [1 / 175/295 ]
وأبو هاشم الجبائي: عبد السلام ابن الأستاذ أبي علي محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن سلام الجبائي، المعتزلي، من كبار الأذكياء, أخذ عن والده,/ ت 621 هـ, ترجمته في السير [15/ 64]
قلت: تنسب إليه فرقة: البهشمية, وهو ممن أعطوا ذكاء, ولم يعطوا زكاء, فكان ذكائه وعلمه وبالا عليه, حكيت عنه طوام وشنائع في علم الكلام المذموم, قال الاسفراييني في "التبصير" [1 / 86] : أكثر المعتزلة اليوم على مذهبه لأن ابن عباد كان يدعو إلى مذهبه, وكان أبو هاشم هذا مع إفراطه في القول بالوعيد أفسق أهل زمانه حتى قال في صفته شاعر [من ] المرجئة
(يعيب القول بالإرجاء حتى ... يرى بعض الرجاء من الجرائر)
(وأعظم من ذوي الإرجاء جرما ... وَعِيدِيٌّ أصر على الكبائر)

الزنفيلجة: معرب " زنبيلجه " , وهي الصغار من الزنابيل

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

153- ومن الشعر ما قتل

[ قال ابن العديم ]: سمعت والدي رحمه الله يقول لي: بلغني أن "المتنبي" لما خرج عليه قُطَّاعُ الطريقِ, ومعه ابنه وغلمانه أراد أن ينهزم، فقال له ابنه: يا أَبَةِ. وأين قولك ؟ :
الخيلُ والليلُ والبيداءُ تعرفني ... والطعنُ والضربُ والقرطاسُ والقلمُ 
فقال له: قتلتني يا ابن اللخناء, ثم ثبت, وقاتل حتى قتل.


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 682 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
كثير من الشعراء كانوا ضحية شعرهم, وقديما قيل في المثل: "رُبَّ كلمةٍ تقولُ لصاحبها دَعني", وللشيخ عائض القرني كتاب ممتع سماه: "قصائد قتلت أصحابها",  ذكر فيه اثنا عشر شاعرا كان شعرهم وبالا عليهم, أولهم أبو الطيب المتنبي, ولو تتبعوا في كتب الأدب والتاريخ لزادوا على ذلك, والله أعلم

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

154- مَمْدُوح مُدَقِّق

[ قال الحافظ السلفي ]: سَمِعت أَبَا الْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَدَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ نَامٍ الْيَعْمُرِيُّ الْبَيَّاسِيُّ بالثَّغْرِ يَقُولُ: سَمِعت فَاخِرَ بْنَ فَاخِرٍ الْقُرْطُبِيَّ بالْأَنْدَلُسِ يَقُولُ :
مَدَحَ عَبْدُ الْجَلِيلِ بْنُ وَهْبُونٍ الْمُرْسِيُّ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِالدَّمْعَةِ الْمُعْتَمِدَ بْنَ عَبَّادٍ بقَصِيدَةٍ فِيهَا تِسْعُونَ بَيْتًا فَأَجَازَهُ بِتِسْعِينَ دِينَارًا, فِيهَا دِينَارٌ مَقْرُوضٌ, فَلَمْ يَعْرِفِ الْعِلَّةَ فِي ذَلِكَ, إِلَى أَنْ تَأَمَّلَهَا, وَإِذَا هُوَ قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنَ الْعَرُوضِ الطَّوِيلِ فِي بَيْتٍ إِلَى الْعَرُوضِ الْكَامِلِ, فَعَرَفَ حِينَئِذٍ السَّبَبَ


المصدر : [معجم السفر ص29 رقم: 58  ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

155- التقوى أولا

قال الخطيب: أخبرنا القاضي أبو عبد الله الضّيمري قال: حدثنا الرئيس أبو الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز في مجلسه في دار الخلافة قال: 
حَضرتُ مجلسَ أبي بكر أحمد بن سلمان النجاد وهو يُمْلِي, فغَلِط في شيء من العربية، فرَدَّ عليه بعض الحاضرين، فاشتَدَّ عليه، فلما فرغ من المجلس، قال: خُذُوا، ثم قال: أنشدنا هلال بن العلاء الرقيّ:
سَيَبْلَي لِسَانٌ كان يُعرِبُ لَفظَهُ ... فيا ليته في مَوقِف العَرْضِ يَسْلَمُ
وما يَنفعُ الإِعرَابُ إِنْ لم يَكُنْ تُقًى ... وما ضَرَّ ذا تَقْوى لِسَانُ مُعجَمُ


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 771 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

156- علاج المصائب 

علاج فقد المحبوب بثمانية أشياء
أحدها: أن يعلم أن القَدَرَ قد سَبَقَ بذلك, قال الله عز وجل: { ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها }, ثم قال سبحانه: { لكي لا تأسوا على ما فاتكم }, والمعنى أن المصائب مُقَدَّرَة, لا أنها وقعت على وجه الاتفاق, كما يقول الطبائعيون, ولا أنها عَبَثٌ, بل هي صادرة عمن صدرت عنه مُحْكَمَاتُ الأمور, ومُتْقَنَاتُ الأعمال, وإذا كانت صادرة عن تدبير حكيم لا يَعْبَثْ إما لزجر عن فساد, أو لتحصيل أجر, أو لعقوبة على ذنب, وقع التسلي بذلك
الثاني: العلم بأن الدنيا دار الابتلاء والكرب, لا يُرْجَى منها راحة
وما استغربت عيني فراقا رأيته ... ولا أعلمتني غير ما القلب عالمه

والثالث: العلمُ بأنَّ الجَزَع مصيبة ثانية
والرابع: أن يُقَدِّر وجودَ ما هو أكبر من تلك المصيبة, كمن له ولدان ذهب أحدهما
والخامس: النَّظَرُ في حالِ من ابْتُلِيَ بمثل هذا البلاء, فإن التأسي راحة عظيمة, قالت الخنساء:
ولولا كثرة الباكين حولي ... على إخوانهم لقتلت نفسي
وما يبكون مثل أخي ولكن ... أعزي النفس عنه بالتأسي 

وهذا المعنى قد حَرَمَهُ اللهُ عز وجل أهلَ النارِ, فإن كل واحد من المُخَلَّدِين فيها محبوسٌ وحده, يظن أنه لم يَبْقَ في النار سِواه
والسادس: النظرُ في حالِ من ابْتُلِيَ بأكثر من هذا البلاء فيُهَوَّنُ هذا
والسابع: رجاءُ الخَلَفِ إِن كان من معنى يَصْلُحُ عنه الخَلَفُ كالولد والزوجة
قيل للقمان: ماتت زوجتك ؟, فقال: تَجَدَّدَ فِراشي, وأنشدوا 
هل وصل غرة إلا وصل غانية ... في وصل غانية من وصلها خلف 

والثامن: طلبُ الأجرِ بحمل أعباء الصبر, فليَنْظُرْ في فضائلِ الصبرِ وثوابِ الصابرين وسيرتِهم في صبرِهِم, وإن تَرَقَّى إلى مقامِ الرضى فهو الغَايَةُ


المصدر : [الثبات عند الممات ص 29 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

157- الشعر وحلاوة الإيمان

عن السري بن إسماعيل, عن الصدار بن حريث, قال:
قُرِئَ علينا كِتاب عمر بن الخطاب إلى سعد بن أبي وقاص: أما بعد؛ فاجمع من قِبَلك من الشعراء, فسَلْهُم ماذا فَقَدُوا من شعرهم؟ , وما بقي منه؟, فجمعهم سعدٌ, فسألهم عن ذلك, فكُلُّهُم زعم أنه أغزر ما كان شعراً, وأَقْدره عليه, إلا لبيدٌ, فإنه حَلف بالذي هداهُ إلى الإسلام, ما قَدِرْتُ على أن أقولَ بيتاً واحداً منذ أسلمتُ, فكتب بذلك إلى عمر؛ فكتب إليه عمر: قد فهمتُ ما ذكرتَ, وإنه لم يدخل قلبَ رجلٍ منهم الإيمانُ كدخوله قلبَ لبيد, فاعرِفُوا له حَقَّ الإسلامِ وكرامته, والسلام.
فلما كان بعد, لقيه عمر فقال: يا لبيد, ما فعَلَت:
عفت الديار محلها فمقامها ...  تأبد غولها فرجامهاقال: أبدلني الله بها -يا أمير المؤمنين- خيراً منها, قال: ماذا؟ , قال: سورة البقرة, قال: صدقت -والله – بها


المصدر: [منتخب من كتاب الشعراء لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني ص: 2]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
لبيد بن ربيعة العامري أبو عقيل الشاعر، صاحب المعلقة الشهيرة, صحابي جليل, ترجم له ابن عبد البر في "الاستيعاب"[3/ 1335] فقال: قدم على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سنة وفد قومه بنو جعفر بن كلاب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعة، فأسلم وحَسُن إسلامه, 
وقصته مع عمر رضي الله عنه أخرجها أيضا ابن سعد في طبقاته [القسم متمم الصحابة الطبقة الرابعة 1/ 592 /ح 271] بلفظ آخر, وجعل الأمير" المغيرة" لا "سعدا" رضي الله عنهما, فقال: أخبرنا نصر بن ثابت قال: حدثنا داود بن أبي هند , عن الشعبي قال: 
كتب عمر بن الخطاب إلى المغيرة بن شعبة, وهو عامله على الكوفة: أن ادع من قبلك من الشعراء , فاستنشدهم ما قالوا من الشعر في الجاهلية والإسلام, ثم اكتب بذلك إلي, فدعاهم المغيرة، فقال للبيد بن ربيعة: أنشدني ما قلت من الشعر في الجاهلية والإسلام، قال: قد أبدلني الله بذلك سورة البقرة، وسورة آل عمران، وقال للأغلب العجلي: أنشدني، فقال: أَرَجَزاً تُرِيدُ أم قصيدا ؟, لقد سألت هينا موجودا, قال: فكتب بذلك المغيرة إلى عمر، فكتب إليه عمر: أن انْقُص الأغلبَ خمس مائة من عطائه, وزدها في عطاء لبيد، فرحل إليه الأغلب، فقال: أتنقصني أن أطعتك؟, قال: فكتب عمر إلى المغيرة: أن رُدَّ على الأغلبِ الخمس مائة التي نقصته، وأَقْرِرْها زيادة في عطاء لبيد بن ربيعة 
وقال ابن عبد البر في "الاستيعاب" [3 /1337]: قال له عمر بن الخطاب يوما: يا أبا عقيل، أنشدني شيئا من شعرك, فقال: ما كنت لأقول شعرا بعد أن علمني الله البقرة وآل عمران، فزاده عمر في عطائه خمسمائة، وكان ألفين، فلما كان في زمن معاوية قال له معاوية: هذان الفودان, فما بال العلاوة؟, يعني بالفودين الألفين, وبالعلاوة الخمسمائة, وأراد أن يَحُطَّهَا، فقال: أموت الآن، فتبقى لك العلاوة والفودان, فرق له، وترك عطاءه على حاله، فمات بعد ذلك بيسير.
وقال أيضا: قد قال أكثر أهل الأخبار: أن لبيدا لم يقل شعرا منذ أسلم, وقال بعضهم: لم يقل في الإسلام إلا قوله:
الحمد لله إذ لم يأتني أجلي ... حتى اكتسيت من الإسلام سربالاوقد قيل: إن هذا البيت لقردة بن نفاثة السلولي، وهو أصح عندي، وقال غيره: بل البيت الذي قاله في الإسلام, قوله:
ما عاتب المرء الكريم كنفسه ... والمرء يصلحه القرين الصالح

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

158- مَطلُ الغني

[ قال الضراب ]: نا أحمد بن مروان، نا الحسن بن الحسين، قال: سمعت أبي يقول:
مَرَّ بُهلول في السوقِ وهو يأكل، فاستقبله بعض أصحابنا، فقال له: يا بُهلول، تأكل في السوق ؟! 
فقال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( مطل الغني ظلمٌ )). 
وأنا لَحِقَنِي الجوعُ في السوقِ، وفي كَفِّي رَغيفٌ، فكَرِهْتُ أن أَمطل نَفسي.


المصدر : [ عقلاء المجانين للضراب ص: 2 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا يأتي عليكم عام ولا يوم إلا والذي بعده شر منه حتى تلقوا ربكم», قارن بين مجانينهم ومجانينا اليوم, بل عقلائنا, فكثيرٌ من عوامهم بل مثقفيهم لا يُحسِنون قِراءةَ حديث شريف قِراءةً صَحيحةً, فكيف بفهمه والتفقه فيه حتى يحسنوا أن يضمنوه كلامهم ومخاطباتهم اليومية كما صنع بهلول ؟!

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

159- مما يُهون المصيبة

قال أبو الوفاء بن عقيل: مات ولدي عقيل, وكان قد تفقه وناظر, وجمع أدبا حسنا, فتَعَزَّيْتُ بقصة عمرو بن عبد ود الذي قتله علي عليه السلام, فقالت أمه ترثيه:
لو كان قاتل عمرو غير قاتله ... ما زلت أبكي عليه دائم الأبد
لكن قاتله من لا يُعابُ به ... من كان يُدعى أبوه بيضة البلد 

فأسلاها وعزاها جلالة القاتل, والافتخار بأن ابنها مقتول له, فنظرت إلى أن القاتل ولدي المالك الحكيم, فهان القتل والمقتول لجلالة القاتل


المصدر : [ الثبات عند الممات ص 50] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
رحم الله إمامنا ابن عقيل, وعظم الله له أجره على موت فلدة كبده, وقصة قتل عمرو بن عبد ود العامري أخرجها الحاكم في مستدركه [3 / 34/ 4329] حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب، ثنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار، ثنا يونس بن بكير، عن ابن إسحاق، قال: كان عمرو بن عبد ود ثالث قريش، وكان قد قاتل يوم بدر حتى أثبتته الجراحة، ولم يشهد أحدا، فلما كان يوم الخندق خرج معلما ليرى مشهده، فلما وقف هو وخيله قال له علي: يا عمرو, قد كنت تعاهد الله لقريش أن لا يدعو رجل إلى خلتين إلا قبلت منه أحدهما، فقال عمرو: أجل، فقال له علي رضي الله عنه: فإني أدعوك إلى الله عز وجل وإلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والإسلام، فقال: لا حاجة لي في ذلك، قال: فإني أدعوك إلى البراز، قال: يا ابن أخي، لم ؟ , فوالله ما أحب أن أقتلك، فقال علي: لكني أحب أن أقتلك، فحمي عمرو, فاقتحم عن فرسه فعقره، ثم أقبل فجاء إلى علي، وقال: من يبارز؟ , فقام علي وهو مقنع في الحديد، فقال: أنا له يا نبي الله، فقال: إنه عمرو بن عبد ود, اجلس، فنادى عمرو: ألا رجل؟ , فأذن له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فمشى إليه علي رضي الله عنه وهو يقول:
لا تعجلن فقد أتاك ... مجيب صوتك غير عاجز
ذو نبهة وبصيرة ... والصدق منجى كل فائز
إني لأرجو أن أقيم ... عليك نائحة الجنائز
من ضربة نجلاء ... يبقى ذكرها عند الهزاهزفقال له عمرو: من أنت؟, قال: أنا علي, قال: ابن من؟, قال: ابن عبد مناف, أنا علي بن أبي طالب، فقال: عندك يا ابن أخي من أعمامك من هو أسن منك, فانصرف فإني أكره أن أهريق دمك، فقال علي: لكني والله ما أكره أن أهريق دمك، فغضب، فنزل فسل سيفه كأنه شعلة نار، ثم أقبل نحو علي مغضبا, واستقبله علي بدرقته, فضربه عمرو في الدرقة فقدها، وأثبت فيها السيف, وأصاب رأسه فشجه، وضربه علي رضي الله عنه على حبل العاتق، فسقط, وثار العجاج، فسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التكبير، فعرف أن عليا قتله، فثم يقول علي رضي الله تعالى عنه:
أعلي يقتحم الفوارس هكذا ... عني وعنهم أخروا أصحابي
اليوم يمنعني الفرار حفيظتي ... ومصمم في الرأس ليس بنابي
إلا ابن عبد حين شد إليه ... وحلفت فاستمعوا من الكتاب
إني لأصدق من يهلل بالتقى ... رجلان يضربان كل ضراب
فصدرت حين تركته متجدلا ... كالجذع بين دكادك وروابي
وعففت عن أثوابه ولو أنني ... كنت المقطر يزن أثوابي
عبد الحجارة من سفاهة عقله ... وعبدت رب محمد بصوابثم أقبل علي رضي الله عنه نحو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووجهه يتهلل، فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: هلا أسلبته درعه فليس للعرب درعا خيرا منها، فقال: ضربته فاتقاني بسوءته, واستحييت ابن عمي أن استلبه, وخرجت خيله منهزمة حتى أقحمت من الخندق
وذكر القصة أيضا ابن عبد البر في الدرر [1 /174] وفيها عنده:  فتنازلا وتجاولا، وثار النقع بينهما حتى حال دونهما، فما انجلى النقع حتى رؤي عَلِيٌ على صدر عمرو يقطع رأسه. فلما رأى أصحابه أنه قد قتله عَلِيٌّ اقتحموا بخيلهم الثغرة منهزمين هاربين، وقال علي -رضي الله عنه- في ذلك:
نصر الحجارة من سفاهة رأيه ... ونصرت دين محمد بضراب
لا تحسبن الله خاذل دينه ... ونبيه يا معشر الأحزاب
نازلته وتركته متجدلا ... كالجذع بين دكادك وروابي

وأخرج الحاكم أيضا رواية أخرى للشعر الذي رثي به, وجعله من قول أخته عمرة بنت عبد ود [3 / 35]: 
لو كان قاتل عمرو غير قاتله ... بكيته ما أقام الروح في جسدي
لكن قاتله من لا يعاب به ... وكان يدعى قديما بيضة البلدثم قال الحاكم بعد ذلك: قد ذكرت في مقتل عمرو بن عبد ود من الأحاديث المسندة ومعا، عن عروة بن الزبير، وموسى بن عقبة، ومحمد بن إسحاق بن يسار ما بلغني ليتقرر عند المنصف من أهل العلم، أن عمرو بن عبد ود لم يقتله، ولم نشترك في قتله غير أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وإنما حملني على هذا الاستقصاء فيه قول من قال من الخوارج: إن محمد بن مسلمة أيضا ضربه ضربة، وأخذ بعض السلب، ووالله ما بلغنا هذا عن أحد من الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عنهم، وكيف يجوز هذا وعلي رضي الله عنه يقول ما بلغنا: « أني ترفعت عن سلب ابن عمي فتركته», وهذا جوابه لأمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه بحضرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

160- الدعوة إلى الله بحكمة

[ قال الحافظ الضياء ]: سمعت أبا محمد مسعود بن أبي بكر المقدسي يقول: 
كنت بقرية - سماها- أُصَلِّي بهم، فرأيت شاباً حَسَن الشباب لا يُصَلِّي، فقلت لهم: ما لهذا لا يصلي؟ , فقالوا: هذا من أمراء التيامنة، قال: فاتفق أنني ذكرت له الصلاة, وحَرَّضْتُهُ عليها، فقال: أنا لا أَعْرِف، فقلت: أنا أُعَرِّفُكَ، وأمرتُه بالشهادةِ, والغسل ففعل، وجاء فصلى, ولم يقطعها بعد ذلك
قال: فتعجب أهل القرية من ذلك كثيراً، وقالوا لي: فهذا قد تزوج امرأة أخيه, ولم تقض العدة، إنما تركها بعد موت أخيه عشرة أيام، فسألته: فقال: نعم، فجئت إلى الشيخ الموفق فقال: يعتزلها حتى تقضي العدة، قال: ثم إن الشيخ الموفق سَأَل عني، وسأل الجماعة عن هذه المسألة, فكُلٌّ منا يقول: تحتاج إلى العدة، فقال الشيخ أبو عمر: إن كانت المرأة قد أسلمت مثله وقت إسلامه لم تحتج إلى عدة، وحكمها حكم المشركين, فقال الشيخ الموفق: هكذا هو الحكم، لأن هؤلاء القوم ليسوا بمسلمين, ولا أ هل كتاب، أو ما هذا معناه, فمضيت إلى القرية فسألته عن المرأة، فقال: إنها أسلمت وقت إسلامه، فقلت: لا حاجة إلى العدة.


المصدر: [ أحوال أبي عمر المقدسي للضياء المقدسي ص: 217 ]
 
قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
رحم الله الإمام أبا عمر المقدسي وجزاه خيرا, فبحسن دعوته وحكمته وتلطفه أنقد الله هذا الرجل وأهله من الهلاك والبوار, وساقه إلى الإسلام سوقا جميلا, وهكذا هم العلماء العاملون الراسخون, فهم أرحم الناس بالناس, وأرأف خلق الله بخلقه دعوة وإرشادا وتعليما, كما كان حال قدوتهم ومعلمهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
والإمام أبو عمر المقدسي: هو الشيخ الصالح الزاهد العابد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة بن مقدام بن نصر بن عبد الله الجماعيلي, أخو الشيخ موفق الدين ابن قدامة صاحب "المغني"/ت607 هـ , ترجمته في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة [3 / 109], وقد ألف الحافظ الضياء المقدسي "جزءا" في أخباره وأحواله, طبع في دار الضياء  طنطا 1424 بتحقيق عمرو بن عبد المنعم سليم


ولشيخ الإسلام العلامة الرباني محمد بن علي الشوكاني جواب عن حال قوم مثل حال هذا الرجل التيمي أنقله للفائدة, وهو من رسالته: "إرشاد السائل إلى دلائل المسائل" طبعت ضمن فتاويه المسماة بـ: "الفتح الرباني من فتاوى الإمام الشوكاني"[ 9 /4492], قال رحمه الله: السؤال الثاني حاصله: ما حكم الأعراب، سكان البادية الذين لا يفعلون شيئًا من الشرعيات إلا مجرد التكلم بالشهادة، هل هم: كفار أم لا ؟ , وهل يجب على المسلمين غزوهم أم لا ؟
أقول: من كان تاركًا لأركان الإسلام، وجميع فرائضه، ورافضًا لما يجب عليه من ذلك من الأقوال والأفعال، ولم يكن لديه إلا مجرد التكلم بالشهادتين فلا شك ولا ريب أن هذا كافر شديد الكفر، حلال الدم والمال، فإنه قد ثبت بالأحاديث المتواترة أن عصمة الدماء والأموال إنما تكون بالقيام بأركان الإسلام، فالذي يجب على من يجاور هذا الكافر من المسلمين في المواطن والمساكن أن يدعوه إلى العمل بأحكام الإسلام، والقيام بما يجب عليه القيام به على التمام، ويبذل تعليمه ويلين له القول، ويسهل عليه الأمر، ويرغبه في الثواب، ويخوفه من العقاب، فإن قبل منه ورجع إليه وعول عليه وجب عليه أن يبذل نفسه لتعليمه، فإن ذلك من أهم الواجبات وآكدها، أو يوصله إلى من هو أعلم منه بأحكام الإسلام، وإن أصر ذلك الكافر على كفره وجب على من يبلغه أمره من المسلمين أن يقاتلوه حتى يعمل بأحكام الإسلام على التمام، فإن لم يعمل فهو حلال الدم والمال، حكمه حكم أهل الجاهلية.
وما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة! وقد أبان لنا رسول الله - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قولاً وفعلاً ما نعتمده في قتال الكافرين، والآيات القرآنية، والأحاديث النبوية في هذا الشأن كثيرة جدًا, معلومة لكل فرد من أهل العلم، بل هذا الأمر هو الذي بعث الله - سبحانه -فيه رسله، وأنزل لأجله كتبه، والتطويل في شأنه والاشتغال بنقل برهانه من باب الإيضاح الواضح، وتبيين البين, وبالجملة فإذا صح الإصرار على الكفر فالدار دار حرب بلا شك ولا شبهة، والأحكام الأحكام، وقد اختلف المسلمون في غزو الكفار إلى ديارهم، هل يشترط فيه الإمام الأعظم أم لا ؟ والحق الحقيق بالقبول أن ذلك واجب على كل فرد من أفراد المسلمين، والآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية  مطلقة غير مقيدة.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

161- تعليم بالرجز

[ قال الربعي  ]: حدثنا أحمد بن عبيد بن ناصح، ثنا الأصمعي، عن أبي عمرو بن العلاء قال:
أَسلم أعرابي في أيام عمر بن الخطاب، فجعل عُمر يُعَلِّمُه الصلاةَ، فيقول: صَلِّ الظهر أربعاً، والعصر أربعاً، والمغرب ثلاثاً، والعشاء أربعاً، والصبح ركعتين، فلا يَحفظ، ويُعيد عليه فلا يَحفظ، بل يجعل الأربع ثلاثاً، والثلاث أربعاً، فضَجِرَ عمر فقال: إن الأعراب أحفظ شيء للشعر, فقال:
إن الصلاة أربعٌ وأربع 
ثم ثلاثٌ بعدهن أربع 
ثم صلاة الفجر لا تضيعأَحَفِظْتَ؟ , قال: نعم. قال: الحَق بأهلِك. 


المصدر : [ منتقى من أخبار الأصمعي للربعي ص: 3  رقم 11 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
إن صح هذا فهي أول منظو مة رجزية تعليمية , ويقال: أن أول منظومة تعليمية هي المنظومة النحوية المنسوبة للخليل الفراهيدي رحمه الله / ت170هـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

162- أخوة قديمة

[ قال الربعي ] حدثنا محمد بن يونس، قال ثنا الأصمعي قال:
كان أعرابيان متواخيين بالبادية، فاستوطن أحدهما الريفَ، واختلَفَ إلى باب الحجاج بن يوسف فاستعمله على أصبهان، فسَمِع به أخوهُ الذي بالبادية، فضرب إليه فأقام ببابه حيناً لا يَصِل، ثم أَذِن له بالدخول، فأخذه الحاجب فمشى وجعل يوصيه, ويقول: سَلِّم على الأمير, فلم يلتفت إلى وصيته, وأنشأ يقول:
ولست مسلماً ما دمت حياً ... على زيدٍ بتسليم الأمير
فقال زيد: إذاً ما أبالي، فقال الأعرابي:
أتذكر إذ لحافك جلد شاةٍ ... وإذ نعلاك من جلد البعير
فقال: نعم، وإني لأذكر ذلك، فقال الأعرابي:
فسبحان الذي أعطاك ملكاً ... وعلمك الجلوسَ على السرير
قال: فأدناه وساءَلَه، وأمر له ببغلةٍ, فركبها وانطلق, فإذا هي نفرت, وألقته صريعاً, فأنشأ يقول:
أقول للبغل لما كاد يقتلني ... لا بارك الله في زَيْدٍ وما وهبا
إذ جاء بالبغل لما جئت سائله ... وأمسك الفضة البيضاء والذهبا


المصدر : [ منتقى من أخبار الأصمعي للربعي ص: 23 رقم 84 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
سَمَّى الجاحظُ "الأعرابِيَّ" في كتابه: "البغال" [ص 50]: بـ: "البردخت" الشاعر, قال: وممن صرعته بغلته "البردخت" الشاعر، واسمه: عليّ بن خالد, وهو الذي كان هجا جرير بن عطيّة، فقال جرير: من هذا الهاجي؟, قالوا: "البردخت", قال: وأيّ شيء البردخت؟ قالوا: الفارغ, قال: فلست أوّل من صَيَّرَ لهذا شُغْلا, وكان "زيد الضبّيّ" هو الذي حمله على ذلك البغل الذي صرعه، فقال:
أقول للبغل لمّا كاد يقتلني ... لا بارك الله في زيد وما وهبا
أعطاني الحتف لمّا جئت سائله ... وأمسك الفضّة البيضاء والذّهبا

وقال الوطواط في "غرر الخصائص الواضحة"[1 / 289]: هذان البيتان ذكرهما الجاحظ في كتاب: "البيان والتبيين" لأعشى همدان , وأنشد قبلهما:
فلست مسلماً ما دمت حياً ... على زيد بتسليم الأمير 
قلت[ أبو يعلى ]: كذا قال, والأبيات في "التبيين" [3 / 277] غير معزوة لأحد


ووجدت الأبيات أيضا في قصة منسوبة لمعن بن زائدة الأمير الشجاع الجواد المشهور, ولم أجدها مع بحثي في كتاب متقدم فلتحرر, ونصها:
تذاكر جماعة فيما بينهم آثار معن, وأخبار حلمه وسعة كرمه، وغَالَوْا في ذلك كثيرا، فقام أعرابي من بينهم, وأخذ على نفسه أن يُغْضِبَهُ، فأنكروا عليه, ووعدوه مائة بعير إن هو فعل ذلك, فعمد الأعرابي إلى بعير فسلخه, وارتدى جلده جاعلا باطنه ظاهرا ، وظاهره باطنا ، ودخل على معن في مجلس الإمارة ولم يسلم، فلم يعره معن انتباهه فأنشأ الرجل (الأعرابي) يقول:
أتذكر إذ لحافك جلد شاة *** وإذ نعلاك من جلد البعير
قال معن: أذكره ولا أنساه، والحمد لله, فقال الأعرابي:
فسبحان الذي أعطاك ملكا *** وعلمك الج لوس على السرير.
قال معن: إن الله يعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء, قال الأعرابي: 
فلست مسلما ما عشت دهرا *** على معن بتسليم الأمير.
فقال معن: السلام خير.. وليس في تركه ضير, فقال الأعرابي: 
سأرحل عن بلاد أنت فيها *** ولو جار الزمان على الفقير.
فقال معن: إن جاورتنا فمرحبا بالإقامة، وإن جاوزتنا فمصحوبا بالسلامة, فقال الأعرابي: 
فجد لي يا ابن ناقصة بمال *** فإني قد عزمت على المسير.
فقال معن: أعطوه ألف دينار, تخفف عنه مشاق الأسفار, فأخذها الأعرابي وقال: 
قليل ما أتيت به *** وإني لأطمع منك في المال الكثير.
فقال معن: أعطوه ألفا ثانيا كي يكون عنا راضيا, فقال الأعرابي: 
فقد أتاك الملك عفوا *** بلا عقل ولا رأي منير.
فقال معن: أعطوه ألفين آخرين, فتقدم الأعرابي إليه وقال:
سألت الله أني بقيك دهرا  *** فما لك في البرية من نظير 
فمنك الجود والإفضال حقا *** وفيض يديك كالبحر الغزير فقال معن: أعطيناه أربعة على هجونا فأعطوه أربعة على مدحنا, فقال الأعرابي: بأبي أيها الأمير ونفسي فأنت نسيج وحدك في الحلم، ونادرة دهرك في الجود، ولقد كنت في صفاتك بين  مصدق ومكذب, فلما بلوتك صغر الخبر الخبر، وأذهب ضعفُ الشَكِّ قُوَّةَ اليقين، وما بعثني على ما فعلت إلا مائة بعير جعلت  لي على إغضابك. فقال له الأمير: لا تثريب عليك، ووصله بمائتي بعير، نصفا للرهان, والنصف الآخر له، فانصرف الأعرابي داعيا له, شاكرا لهباته, معجبا بأناته.


وذكر الصابي في كتابه الممتع: "الهفوات النادرة" [ص15/ رقم84]: أنه دخل بعضهم إلى رئيس الرؤساء أبي القاسم بن المسلمة فقال له متعجباً من رئاسته التي عبقت به, وجلالته التي باتت له:
فسبحانَ الذي أعطاكَ ملكاً ... وعلَّمكَ الجلوسَ على السَّريرِ
فضحك رئيس الرؤساء منه، ولم يُعْلِمه بموضع غلطه، لعلمه بقلة معرفته, وبأنه لا يعلم أصله
واتفق أن اجتمعت به يوماً عند عميد الملك أبي نصر الكندري بعد قتل رئيس الرؤساء، فقال له: كيف أنشدت رئيس الرؤساء:
فسبحانَ الذي أعطاكَ ملكاً ... وعلَّمكَ الجلوسَ على السَّريرِ
أما تعلم أنه ثاني بيت، هو:
أتذكرُ غذ قميصك جلدُ شاةٍ ... وإذ نعلاكَ من جلد البعيرِ
فقال: والله يا مولاي ما أدري ما قلت، ولا أدري ما تقوله أنت الساعة لي، غير أنه مدحني به مادح فمدحت به رئيس الرؤساء, فضحك عميد الدولة حتى استلقى!


توضيح وبيان: ابن المسلمة: هو الصدر المعظم رئيس الرؤساء، أبو القاسم علي بن الحسن بن الشيخ أبي الفرج بن المسلمة, وزير الخليفة القائم بأمر الله العباسي, قال الذهبي: كان من خيار الوزراء العادلين, ت450هـ / ترجمته في سير الأعلام [18 /216]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 



http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

163- صبية شاعرة 

[ قال الأصمعي ]: اجتمع عدةٌ من الشعراء، منهم: حميد بن ثور، ومزاحم بن مصرف العقيلي، والعجير السلولي, فقالوا: ائتوا بنا منزل "يزيد بن الطثرية" نتهكم به، فأتوه فلم يكن في منزله، فخرجت صبيةٌ له تدرج, فقالت: ما أردتم؟ , قالوا: أباك، قالت: وما تريدون منه؟ , قالوا: أردنا أن نتهكمه, فنظرت في وجوههم ثم قالت:
تجمعتم من كل أفقٍ وجانبٍ ... على واحدٍ لا زلتم قرن واحد
قالوا: فغُلِبْنَا والله.


المصدر : [منتقى من أخبار الأصمعي للربعي ص: 15]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
القصة ذكرها العلامة ابن قتيبة الدينوري في كتابه "الشعر والشعراء" [2 / 603], ونسبها لابنة عدىّ بن الرّقاع العاملي, قال: كانت له بنت تقول الشعر، وأتاه ناسٌ من الشعراءِ ليماتنوه، وكان غائبا عن منزله، فسمعت بنته، وهى صغيرةٌ لم تُدرِك، ذروا من وعيدهم، فخرجت إليهم وهى تقول:
تجمّعتم من كلّ أَوْبٍ وبلدةٍ ... على واحد، لا زِلْتُم قَرْنَ واحدِ!! 
فانصرفوا عنه, ولم يهاجوه
توضيح وبيان: يزيد بن الطثرية: يزيد بن سلمة بن سمرة، يكنى: أبا الكشوح، ابن الطثرية،ت 126 هـ , شاعر أموي من بني قشير بن كعب، له شرف وقدر في قومه، جمع علي بن عبد الله الطوسي ما تفرق من شعره في "ديوان", قتلته بنو حنيفة "يوم الفَلَج" من نواحي اليمامة/ ترجمته فى طبقات الجمحى 150، والأغانى 7/ 104, ووفيات ابن خلكان 2/ 395
عدي بن الرقاع العاملي: يكنى: أبا داود, من عاملة حَيٌّ من قُضاعة, سكن دمشق، شاعر كبير كان معاصراً لجرير، مهاجياً له، مقدماً عند بني أمية، مدّاحاً لهم, ت 95 هـ / وترجمته في طبقات الحمحي 558, والشعر والشعراء 600 , والأغانى 9/ 307
ليماتنوه: ليعارضوه في الشعر, يقال: ماتن فلان فلانا: إذا عارضه في جدل أو خصومة,  قاله العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

164- الملوك وعلماء السوء

قال العلامة المجتهد الشوكاني رحمه الله : 
من غَرِيب مَا أحكيه لَك من تَأَثُّرِ هَوَى الْمُلُوك والميل إِلَى مَا يُوَافق مَا يَنْفَقُ عِنْدهم وَاقعَةٌ مَعِي, مُشَاهدَةٌ لي, وَإِن كَانَت الوقائع فِي هَذَا الْبَاب لَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهَا الْحصْر, وَهِي مودعةٌ بطُونَ الدفاترِ, مَعْرُوفَة عِنْد من لَهُ خبْرَة بأحوال من تقدم
وَذَلِكَ أَنه عَقَدَ خَليفَة الْعَصْر حفظه الله مَجْلِسا جمع فِيهِ وزراءه, وأكابر أولاده, وكثيرا من خواصه, وحضر هذا المجلس من أهل العلم ثلاثة, أنا أحدهم, وكان عَقَدَ هذا المجلسَ لطلب المشورة في فِتنة حدثت بسبب بعض الملوك, ووصول جيوشه إلى بعض الأقطار الإمامية, وتخاذل كثير من الرعايا, واضطرابهم, وارتجاف اليمن بأسره بذلك السبب, فأشرت إلى الخليفة بأن أعظم ما يتوصل به إلى دفع هذه النازلة هو العدل في الرعية, والإقتصار في المأخوذ منهم على ما ورد به الشرع, وعدم مجاوزته في شيء, وإخلاص النية في ذلك, وإشعار الرعية في جميع الأقطار, والعزم عليه على الاستمرار, فإن ذلك من الأسباب التي تدفع كل الدفع, وتنجع أبلغ النجع, فإن اضطراب الرعايا ورفع رؤوسهم إلى الواصلين ليس إلا لما يبلغهم من اقتصارهم على الحقوق الواجبة, وليس ذلك لرغبة في شئ آخر
فلما فرغت من أداء النصيحة انبرى أحد الرجلين الآخرين, وهو ممن حَظِيَ من العلم بنصيب وافر, ومن الشرف بمرتبة علية, ومن السن بنحو ثمانين سنة, وقال: إن الدولة لا تقوم بذلك, ولا تتم إلا بما جرت به العادة من الجبايات ونحوها, ثم أطال في هذا بما يتحير عنده السامع, ويشترك في العِلْمِ بمخالفَتِهِ للشريعة العالم والجاهل, والمقصر والكامل
وذكر أنه قد أخذ الجباية ونحوها من الرعية فلان وفلان, وعدد جماعة من أئمة العلم ممن لهم شهرة, وللناس فيهم اعتقاد, وهذا مع كونه عنادا للشريعة, وخلافا لما جاءت به, وجرأة على الله نصبا للخلاف بينه وبين من عصاه, وخالف ما شَرَعَهُ, هو أيضا مجازفة بَحْتَةٌ في الرواية عن الذين سماهم, بل هو محض الكذب, وإنما يُرْوَى على بعض المتأخرين, ممن لم يسمه ذلك القائل, وهذا البعض الذي يروى عنه ذلك إنما فعله أياما يسيرة, ثم طَوَى بِسَاطَهُ, وعَلِمَ أنه خِلاف ما شَرَعَهُ الله فتركه, وإنما حمله على ذلك رأي رآه, وتدبير دبره, ثم تبين له فساده
فانظر أرشدك الله ما مقدار ما قاله هذا القائل في ذلك الجمع الحافل, الذي شمل الإمام وجميع المباشرين للأعمال الدولية, والناظرين في أمر الرعية, ولم ينتفع هذا القائل بمقالته, لا من زيادة جاه ولا مال, بل غاية ما استفاده ونهاية ما وصل إليه اجتماع الألسن على ذمه, واستعظام الناس لما صدر منه
وهكذا جرت عادة الله في عباده, فإنه لا ينال من أراد الدنيا بالدين إلا وبالا, وخسرانا عاجلا أم آجلا, خصوصا من كان من الحاملين لحجة الله المأمورين بإبلاغها إلى العباد, فإن خيرهُ في الدنيا والآخرة مربوط بوقوفه على حدود الشريعة, فإن زاغ عنها زاغ عنه, وقد صرح الله سبحانه بما يفيد هذا في غير موضع من كتابه العزيز
فأنت أيها الحامل للعلم لا تزال بخير ما دمت قائما بالحجة, مرشدا إليها, ناشرا لها, غير مستبدل بها عرضا من أعراض الدنيا, أو مرضاة من أهلها


المصدر: [ أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأدب ص 56 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

165- الخلي الوفي

[ قال الحافظ السلفي رحمه الله ] أنشدنا الشيخ أبو عاصم نصر بن إسماعيل بن عبد الله الأبهري بها، قال: أنشدنا أبو إسحاق الشيرازي ببغداذ لنفسه:
سألتُ الناسَ عن خلٍ وفيٍّ ... فقالُوا ما إلى هذا سَبيلُ
تمَسَّك إِن ظَفرتَ بِوُدِ حُرٍّ ... فإِن الحُرَّ في الدنيا قَليلُ


[ حديث السلفي عن الأبهريين ص: 6 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

166- الرحمة واشتقاقها

[قال الحافظ العلائي رحمه الله ]:
ذكر جماعة من أهل اللغة أن الرحمة أصلها من الرحم, الذي هو عضو المرأة، وأن الرحم لما كانت منعطفة على الولد اشتق منها لفظ الرحمة, لما فيها من معنى التعطف، وظاهر هذا الحديث يرد هذا القول، وأن الرحم مشتقة من اسمه الرحمن سبحانه، وهذا هو الحق، وأيضاً فإن أسماء الله تعالى قديمة أزلية، فهو مسمى بالرحمن والرحيم أزلاً، وتسمية العرب للرحم حادث، فيكون مشتقاً من معنى القديم.

المصدر: [ الأربعين المغنية للعلائي ص72 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

167- المِحَكُّ والحَكَمُ لَيْمُونَة

سيف الدين أبو عبد الله عبد الوهاب  بن القدوة الزاهد أبي محمد عبد القادر الجيلي ثم البغدادي الأزجي، الفقيه الواعظ [ت 593هـ]


قيل له يوما: بأي شيء تَعرِف المُحِقَّ من المُبطِل؟ , قال: بليمونة
أراد: من تَخَضَّبَ يَزُولُ خِضابه بليمونة.


المصدر: [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2 / 429]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
يقصد رحمه الله أنه كما يفرق بين الشاب اليافع والشيخ المدلس الذي يَخْضِبُ لحيته ليخفى سنه, وليظهر شابا في أعين من يلبس عليه, فيمتحن صدقه بمسح لحيته بليمونة, فتذهب خضابه, وينكشف تدليسه وتلبيسه
فكذلك المبطل الضال المضل تنكشف شبهات باطله وزخارف ضلاله بعرضها على أدنى حجة من الحق وأسهلها
وتعجبني كلمة لشيخ الإسلام الإمام ابن عبد الوهاب في كتابه العظيم النفع: "كشف الشبهات", قال رحمه الله:  إذا عرفت ذلك وعرفت أن الطريق إلى الله لا بد له من أعداء قاعدين عليه, أهل فصاحة وعلم وحُجَج, فالواجب عليك أن تَعْلَم من دين الله ما يصير سلاحا لك, تقاتل به هؤلاء الشياطين, الذين قال إمامهم ومقدمهم لربك - عز وجل -: {لَأَقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ - ثُمَّ لَآتِيَنَّهُمْ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ وَعَنْ أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَعَنْ شَمَائِلِهِمْ وَلَا تَجِدُ أَكْثَرَهُمْ شَاكِرِينَ}, ولكن إذا أقبلت على الله, وأَصْغَيْتَ إلى حُجَجِ الله وبيناته فلا تَخَفْ ولا تَحْزَنْ, {إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا}, والعامي من الموحدين يغلب الألف من علماء هؤلاء المشركين, كما قال تعالى: {وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ}, فجند الله هم الغالبون بالحجة واللسان، كما أنهم الغالبون بالسيف والسنان، وإنما الخوف على الموحد الذي يسلك الطريق وليس معه سلاح, وقد من الله تعالى علينا بكتابه الذي جعله تبيانا لكل شيء وهدى ورحمة وبشرى للمسلمين, فلا يأتي صاحب باطل بحجة إلا وفي القرآن ما ينقضها, ويبين بطلانها , كما قال تعالى: {وَلَا يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ إِلَّا جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا}, قال بعض المفسرين: هذه الآية عامة في كل حجة يأتي بها أهل الباطل إلى يوم القيامة, اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

168- فتوى فيمن نال من مقام أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها

ذكر أنه استفتى في رجل من الفقهاء، قال: إن عائشة قاتلت عليا رضي الله عنهما, فصارت من البغاة, وكان قد خرج توقيع المستضيء [ الخليفة العباسي ] بتعزيره.
قال [ أي ابن الجوزي ] : فقلت بعدما قال الفقهاء عليه: هذا رجل ليس له عِلْمٌ بالنَّقْلِ، وقد سَمِعَ إنه قد جرى قتالٌ، ولعمري أنه قد جرى قِتَال، ولكن ما قَصَدَتُهُ عائشةُ ولا عَلِيّ، إنما أثار الحربَ سفهاءُ الفريقينِ، ولولا عِلْمُنا بالسِّيَرِ لقُلْنَا مثلَ ما قال, وتقرير مثل هذا أن يُقِرَّ بالخَطَأِ بين الجماعة، فيُصْفَحُ عنه.
قال: فكُتِبَ إلى الخليفة بذلك، فوَقَّعَ: إذا كان قد أَقَرَّ بالخَطَأِ، فيُشْتَرَطُ عليه أن لا يُعَاوِد، ثم أُطْلِق

المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة  2 / 517 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
هذا حكم العلماء الأعلام فيمن رماها -رضي الله عنها- بالخروج فقط, فكيف بمن رماها بما هو أدهى وأمر, رموها بما برأها القرآن العزيز منه, وهي المبرأة من فوق سبع سماوات, فعليك اللهم بالشانئين الظالمين المبغضين المفسدين, واقطع دابرهم, وشتت شملهم, واجعل كيدهم في نحرهم, وافتنهم في أنفسهم, وأهليهم,  وأمولهم, آمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

169- ليسوا سواء, متبدع ومبتدع

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :  قرأت بخط السيف بن المجد الحافظ, قال: حدثني الإمام رحمه الله يعني الشيخ موفق الدين, حدثني القاضي أبو المعالي أسعد بن المنجا قال:  كنت يوما عند الشيخ "أبي البيان", وقد جاءه "ابن تميم", قال له: ويحك، الحنابلة إذا قيل لهم: من أين لكم أن القرآن بحرف وصوت؟ , قالوا: قال الله تعالى : آلم ، حم ، كهيعص 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من قرأ القرآن فأعربه فله بكل حرف عشر حسنات "
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام " يجمع الله الخلائق .... " وذكر الحديث 
وأنتم إذا قيل لكم: من أين قلتم إن القرآن معنى في النفس؟ , قلتم: قال الأخطل:
إن الكلام من الفؤاد، وإنما ... جعل اللسان على الفؤاد دليلا
فالحنابلة أتوا بالكتاب والسنة، وقالوا: قال الله تعالى، وقال رسوله، وأنتم قلتم: قال الأخطل، شاعر نصراني خبيث, أما استحييتم من هذا القبيح ؟ , جعلتم دينكم مبنيا على قول نصراني، وخالفتم قوله الله تعالى، وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو كما قال.


وقد قال "أبو محمد بن الخشاب النحوي": فتشت دواوين "الأخطل" العتيقة، فلم أجد فيها هذا البيت، فقال "أبو نصر السجزي" : إنما قال الأخطل: " إن البيان من الفؤاد " فحرفوه، وقالوا: " إن الكلام "


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 3 / 104 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في "مجموع الفتاوى" [6 / 296]: ولهذا كان مما يشنع به على هؤلاء أنهم احتجوا في أصل دينهم ومعرفة حقيقة الكلام كلام الله وكلام جميع الخلق بقول شاعر نصراني, يقال له الأخطل:
إن الكلام لفي الفؤاد وإنما ... جعل اللسان على الفؤاد دليلا
وقد قال طائفة: إن هذا ليس من شعره, وبتقدير أن يكون من شعره فالحقائق العقلية أو مسمى لفظ الكلام الذي يتكلم به جميع بني آدم لا يرجع فيه إلى قول ألف شاعر فاضل, دع أن يكون شاعرا نصرانيا اسمه الأخطل, والنصارى قد عرف أنهم يتكلمون في كلمة الله بما هو باطل, والخطل في اللغة هو الخطأ في الكلام, وقد أنشد فيهم المنشد:
قبحا لمن نبذ القرآن وراءه ... فإذا استدل يقول قال الأخطل
وقال أيضا في درء التعارض [2 / 85]: تعلقوا بشبه، منها قول الأخطل:
إن البيان من الفؤاد، وإنما ... جعل اللسان على الفؤاد دليلا
 فغيروه، وقالوا: " إن الكلام من الفؤاد ", وزعموا أنه لهم حجة على مقالتهم في قول الله تعالى: { ويقولون في أنفسهم لولا يعذبنا الله بما نقول}، وفي قول الله عز وجل: {فأسرها يوسف في نفسه ولم يبدها لهم}, واحتجوا بقول العرب: " أرى في نفسك كلاماً، وفي وجهك كلاماً " فألجأهم الضيق مما دخل عليهم في مقالتهم إلى أن قالوا: الأخرس متكلم، وكذلك الساكت والنائم، ولهم في حال الخرس والسكوت والنوم كلامٌ هم متكلمون به، ثم أفصحوا بأن الخرس والسكوت والآفات المانعة من النطق ليست بأضداد الكلام, وهذه مقالة تبين فضيحة قائلها في ظاهرها من غير رد عليه، ومن علم منه خرق إجماع الكافة ومخالفة كل عقلي وسمعي قبله لم يناظر، بل يجانب ويقمع.اهـ
وقال تلميذه ابن القيم في صواعقه المرسلة [1 / 344]: وقال الشاعر
إن البيان من الفؤاد وإنما ... جعل اللسان على الفؤاد دليلا
هكذا قال الشاعر هذا البيت, وهكذا هو في "ديوانه", قال أبو البيان: أنا رأيته في "ديوانه" كذلك فحرفه عليه بعض النفاة, وقالوا:
إن الكلام لفي الفؤاد وإنما ... جعل اللسان على الكلام دليلا
والمقصود أن العبد لا يعلم ما في ضمير صاحبه إلا بالألفاظ الدالة على ذلك, فإذا حَمَلَ السامع كلام المتكلم على خلاف ماوضع له وخلاف ما يفهم منه عند التخاطب عاد على مقصود اللغات بالإبطال, ولم يحصل مقصود المتكلم ولا مصلحة المخاطب وكان ذلك أقبح من تعطيل اللسان عن كلامه, فإن غاية ذلك أن تفوت مصلحة البيان, وإذا حمل على ضد مقصوده فَوَّتَ مصلحة البيان, وأوقع في ضد المقصود, ولهذا قال بعض العقلاء: اللسان الكذوب شر من لسان الأخرس, لأن لسان الأخرس قد تعطلت منفعته, ولم يحدث منه فساد, ولسان الكذوب قد تعطلت منفعته, وزاد بمفسدة الكذب. اهـ 


توضيح وبيان: أبو البيان: هو  الشيخ القدوة الكبير نبأ بن محمد بن محفوظ القرشي الحوراني، ثم الدمشقي الشافعي اللغوي الأثري الزاهد، شيخ "البيانية" ، وصاحب الأذكار المسجوعة, قال ابن كثير: قد كان من نشأته إلى أن توفي على طريقة صالحة، وقد ذكرته في طبقات الشافعية رحمه الله, ت 551 هـ /, ترجمته في سير الأعلام 20/ 326 , وطبقات السبكي7 /318

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

[QUOTE=أبويعلى البيضاوي;1885875]169- 169- ليسوا سواء, متبدع ومبتدع[COLOR="Green"][SIZE="5"]


تصويب


169- ليسوا سواء, متبع ومبتدع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> 169- ليسوا سواء, متبدع ومبتدع


تصويب

169- ليسوا سواء, متبع ومبتدع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

170- منام لمحدث همام بخط شيخ الإسلام

[ قال ابن رجب رحمه الله ]: نقلت من خط الإمام أبي العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله، قال: رأيت بخط الحافظ سراج الدين بن شجانة الحراني، سمعت أبا الفتح نصر الله بن أبي بكر بن عمر الفراء الحراني، يقول: 
رأيت الحافظ "عبد القادر" رحمه الله بعد موته بأيام قليلة، وهو جالس في مسجد الشيخ، وفي يده مجلد، وهو يُسْمِعُ، فقمت إليه، فقلت: يا شيخ عبد القادر، ما قَدِمْتَ؟ , قال: بلى, وتحسب أني أُبْطِلُ السماع, فلا أزال أُسْمِعُ إلى يوم القيامة, رحمه الله تعالى.


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 3 / 181 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان, الإمام المحدث أبو محمد عبد القادر بن عبد الله الرهاوي، الحنبلي رحمه الله من كبار الحفاظ الرحالين الجوابين للبلدان في  طلب حديث سيد المرسلين, فلا عجب لحسن قصده, وإفناء عمره في السماع والتحديث أن يثيبه وينعم عليه ربه تعالى بنعمة التحديث في الأخرى كما أنعم عليه في الدنيا
من مشهور تصانيف هذا الحافظ الكبير: كتاب: " الأربعون البلدانية المتباينة الأسانيد"، قال الحافظ ابن رجب: لم يُسْبَق إلى ذلك, ولا يَطْمَعُ أحد في لَحَاقِه، لخَرَابِ البلدان، وانقطاع الرواية عن أكثر تلك البلاد, قال الحافظ الذهبي: له أوهام نبهت على مواضع منها، في "الأربعين" له، وتكرر عليه في تباين الأسانيد أربع مواضع, وقد حدث بالكثير ببلاد شتى.اهـ ترجمته في السير [22/ 71]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

171- اللغات في سامراء

" سر من رأى " فيها ست لغات, حكاها " الجوهري " في كتاب "الصحاح" في فصل: [ رأى ]، وهن: 
" سُرَّ مَنْ رَأَى " : بضم السين المهملة وفتحها 
و" سر من راء " : بضم السين وفتحها وتقديم الألف على الهمزة في اللغتين 
و" ساء من رأى " 
و" سامرا " 
واستعمله " البحتري " ممدوداً في قوله:
ونصبته علماً بسامراء ... 
ولا أعلم هل هي لغة شائعة, أو استعمله كذلك ضرورة, و" سر من رأى ": مدينة بالعراق، بناها المعتصم في سنة عشرين ومائتين, وفيها " السرداب " الذي ينتظر الإمامية خروج الإمام منه


المصدر : [ وفيات الأعيان 1 / 41]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
السرداب وما أدراك ما السرداب, فتنة الرافضة, قال شيخ الإسلام "ابن تيمية" في جامع الرسائل [1 / 263]: يزعمون أنه دخل سرداب سامراء سنة ستين ومائتين, وهو طفل له سنتان أو ثلاث وأكثر ما قيل خمس, ويزعمون مع ذلك أنه إمام معصوم يعلم كل شيء من أمر الدين, ويجب الإيمان به على كل أحد, ولا يصح إيمان أحد إلا بالإيمان به, ومع هذا فله اليوم أكثر من أربعمئة وأربعين سنة, لم يعرف له عين ولا أثر, ولا سمع له أحد بما يعتمد عليه من الخبر, اهـ , وقال تلميذه "الشمس ابن القيم" في "المنار المنيفّ" [ص152]: لقد أحسن من قال:
ما آن للسرداب أن يلد الذي ... كلمتموه بجهلكم ما آنا
فعلى عقولكم العفاء فإنكم ... ثلثتم العنقاء والغيلاناولقد أصبح هؤلاء عارا على بني آدم, وضُحْكَة يَسخَرَ منها كل عاقل.اهـ
وقال الأستاذ "محب الدين الخطيب" في حواشيه على "مختصر التحفة الإثناعشرية": صاحب الزمان, وقد يسمونه: "صاحب الدار", هو الصبي الذي زعموا أنه إمامهم الثاني عشر, ودخل السرداب صبيا في مدينة "سر من رأى", ومنذ أكثر من ألف سنة يدعون بأن يعجل الله فرجه, ويرمزون لهذا الدعاء بهذين الحرفين [ع .. ج], أو [عج]، منتظرين خروجه من السرداب وبيده السيف, فيذبح البشر جميعا, وفي مقدمتهم المسلمين أهل السنة والجماعة [ الوهابية عندهم خاصة], ويمحقهم محقا, وليس في الشيعة شاعر إلا له قصيدة في صاحب الزمان ساكن السرداب, والدعاء بأن يعجل الله فرجه, وحتى "البهاء العاملي" صاحب "الكشكول" و"خلاصة الحساب" له قصيدة يغني فيها على ألحان هذه الموسيقى, ولهم في بلدة "قم" رئيس يزعمون أنه "آية الله", وهو يمثل خدمة "صاحب الزمان", ويجمع الصدقات باسمه [ أي ثم يصرفها لنفسه, فافهم], لا لأن الإمام يحتاج إلى ما في أيدى الناس بل لأن الناس يحتاجون أن تقبل صدقاتهم منه!, وقد أراد مندوب "جريدة الأخبار المصرية" أن يجتمع به, فسافر إليه ولقي في ذلك أعظم المشقات، ومع ذلك لم يتوصل إلى رؤية صاحب هذا المقام الرفيع, لأن خادم صاحب السرداب يجب أن يكون هو الآخر في سرداب!.اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

172- عالم عزيز النفس شريفها

أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد بن هشام بن الحطيئة اللخمي الفاسي؛ كان من مشاهير الصلحاء وأعيانهم، وكان مع صلاحه فيه فضيلة ومعرفة بالأدب، وكان رأساً في القراءات السبع [ت 560 هـ ]


كان يُعرَضُ عليه المال فلا يقبل منه شيئا, قيل: جاء بعض التجار بمئزر أسود صوف, وحلف عليه به، فقال: اجعله على ذلك الوتد، فأقام ثلاثين سنة موضعه.


المصدر : [وفيات الأعيان 1 / 170]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

173- مفاخرة بالتلبية 

التقى جرير والفرزدق بمِنى وهما حاجان، فقال الفرزدق لجرير:
فإنك لاقٍ بالمشاعر من منى ... فخاراً فخبرني بمن أنت فاخر
فقال له جرير: لبيك اللهم لبيك!
قال أبو عبيدة: فكان أصحابنا يستحسنون هذا الجواب من جرير, ويعجبون به


المصدر : [ وفيات الأعيان 1 /322 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

174- من بلاغة الصولي

إبراهيم بن العباس بن محمد بن صول تكين الصولي، الشاعر المشهور؛ كان أحد الشعراء المُجيدين، وله ديوان شعر كله نٌخَبٌ، وهو صغير، له نثر بديع، فمن ذلك ما كتبه  عن أمير المؤمنين، إلى بعض البُغَاة الخارجين يتهددهم ويتوعدهم، وهو:


أما بعد، فإن لأمير المؤمنين أَنَاةٌ، فإن لم تُغْنِ عَقَّبَ بعدها وعيداً، فإن لم يُغْنِ أغنت عزائمه، والسلام 


 [ قال ابن خلكان ]: وهذا الكلام مع وجازته في غاية الإبداع، فإنه ينشأ منه بيت شعر له, أوله:
أناة فإن لم تغن عقب بعدها ... وعيداً فإن لم يغن أغنت عزائمه


المصدر : [ وفيات الأعيان 1/ 44 ]



قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
توضيح وبيان: إبراهيم بن العباس الصولي كان كاتباً للخلفاء: المعتصم والواثق والمتوكل , قال دعبل الشاعر: لو تكسب إبراهيم بن العباس بالشعر لتركنا في غير شيء, له: :"ديوان رسائل", و "ديوان شعر", وكتاب "الدولة",  وكتاب "العطر", وكتاب "الطبخ", ت 176 هـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

175- الأيام دول

حدث داود بن الجراح قال: قال لي الفضل بن مروان: 
كنت أَعملُ في أبواب ضياع [ هارون] الرشيدِ الحسابَ, فنظمت في حساب السنة التي نَكَب فِيها البرامكة, فوجدتُ ثمن هَدِيّة دَفعتين من مالِ الرشيدِ, أهداهما إلى جعفر بن يحيى, بضعة عشر ألف دينار
وفيه بعد شهور من هذه السنة, ثمن نفط وقطن برسم حرقِ جثةِ جعفر : درهم ونصف.


المصدر [ وفيات الأعيان 1/ 473 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
سبحان مقلب القلوب ومصرفها, ومبدل الأحوال والأيام والنعم والمودات ومغيرها, في الأدب المفرد [1321] عن عن عبيد الكندي قال: سمعت عليا يقول لابن الكواء: هل تدري ما قال الأول؟ , " أحبب حبيبك هونا ما، عسى أن يكون بغيضك يوما ما، وأبغض بغيضك هونا ما، عسى أن يكون حبيبك يوما ما ".
قال العلامة الالباني رحمه الله: حسن لغيره موقوفا وقد صح مرفوعا.اهـ, 
المرفوع رواه الترمدي في جامعه [1997] وقال: هذا حديث غريب, لا نعرفه بهذا الإسناد إلا من هذا الوجه,... والصحيح عن علي موقوف,

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

من مشاركة للأخ الفاضل:  القاسم بن محمد / ملتقى أهل الحديث




> يزيد يكنى أبا المكشوح، انظر (كتاب كنى الشعراء ..) لابن حبيب المطبوع ضمن نوادر المخطوطات لعبد السلام هارون المجموعة السابعة المجلد الثاني (ص 315).
> وشاهده قول القُحَيْف العقيلي يرثيه (من ترجمة يزيد في الأغاني) :
> فإن يقتل يزيد فقد قتلنا ... سراتهم الكهول على لحاها
> أبا المكشوح بعدك من يحامي ... ومن يزجي المطي على وجاها
> 
> من تعليق كنت كتبته على نسختي من أعلام الزركلي رحمه الله (ج4 / ص221) :
> كنية ابن الرقاع أبو داود كذا وقع في اللآلي (ج2 / 309) وعلق عليه الميمني رحمه الله في الحاشية فقال: (ويقال في كنيته أبو دُؤاد)؛ وضبطه الأمير ابن ماكولا رحمه الله (ج3 / ص336) فقال (أبو دُوَاد) بدال مهملة مضمومة بعدها واو مخففة ممدودة وآخره دال مهملة كذا، وبه قال الآمدي رحمه الله قبله في المؤتلف والمختلف (ط. كرنكو ص116)؛ ومثله ابن ناصر الدين رحمه الله في توضيح المشتبه (ج4 / ص 5-6) وأشار إلى رواية الواو المهموزة دُؤاد ورجّحَ ترك الهمزة، وكذلك هو في تبصير المنتبه لأبي الفضل بن حجر رحمه الله (ص 556) مضبوطاً (دُؤاد) وكذا نقل السيوطي رحمه الله في المُزْهِر (ج2 ص425)؛ وذكر المرزباني رحمه الله في معجمه (ط. كرنكو ص253) القولين من غير ترجيح فقال (يكنى أبا داود وقيل أبا دواد).
> قلت: فالغالب على الظن أن (أبا داود) التي اقتصر عليها الزِّرِكلي رحمه الله وهم، وأن الصواب إن شاء الله (أبو دُوَاد) يرجح القولُ به بمراجعة ما تقدم في مواضعه.
> من ترجمته في الأعلام (ج1 / ص45) يبين أن هذا تاريخ مولده، أما وفاته فسنة 243 هـ.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

176- الحر شكور واللئيم كفور

أنشدني أبو شجاع عبد الرزاق ابن النفيس الصوفي، قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله الفارقي ينشد بجامع القصر الشريف:
إذا أفادك إنسانٌ بفائدةٍ ... من العلوم فأَكْثِر شُكره أبدا
وقُل فُلانٌ جزاه الله صَالحةً ... أفادنيها وأَلْقِ الكِبر والحَسَدا
فالحُرُّ يَشكُر صُنعاً للمفيدِ له ... عِلماً ويذكره إِن قَام أو قَعدا


المصدر : [ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن الدبيثي 1/ 414]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية [1 / 313]: عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - مرفوعا « لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس », إسناد صحيح, رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي, قال في "النهاية": معناه أن الله تعالى لا يقبل شكر العبد على إحسانه إليه إذا كان العبد لا يشكر إحسان الناس, ويكفر أمرهم؛ لاتصال أحد الأمرين بالآخر
وقيل معناه: أن من كان عادته وطبعه كفران نعمة الناس وترك شكره لهم كان من عادته كفر نعمة الله عز وجل وترك الشكر له
وقيل معناه: أن من لا يشكر الناس كان كمن لا يشكر الله عز وجل, وأن شكره كما تقول: لا يحبني من لا يحبك أي: أن محبتك مقرونة بمحبتي, فمن أحبني يحبك، ومن لا يحبك فكأنه لم يحبني.
وهذه الأقوال مبنية على رفع اسم الله عز وجل ونصبه.
وروى أحمد من حديث الأشعث بن قيس مرفوعا مثل حديث أبي هريرة, ورواه أيضا بلفظ آخر «إن أشكر الناس لله تعالى أشكرهم للناس» .اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

177- الشكر قيد النعم

أنشدنا الشريف أبو طالب وغيره، قالوا: أنشدنا أبو الفتح بن عبد الباقي قال: أنشدنا الحميدي، قال: أنشدني والدي فيما لَقَّنَنِي أَيَامَّ الصبا - رحمه الله وإيانا- :
من قَابَلَ النِّعمَة من ربه ... بواجب الشكرِ له دامَت
وكافِرُ النعمة مَسلُوبها ... وقَلَّ ما ترجعُ إِن زالت


المصدر : [ ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن الدبيثي 1/ 438]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
بيان وتوضيح: الحميدي هو الإمام، القدوة، الأثري المتقن، الحافظ، شيخ المحدثين، أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي نصر فتوح بن عبد الله بن فتوح بن حميد الأزدي، الحميدي، الأندلسي؛ الميورقي، الفقيه، الظاهري، صاحب ابن حزم وتلميذه, قال الذهبي: كان من بقايا أصحاب الحديث علما وعملا وعقدا وانقيادا رحمة الله عليه/ت 488 هـ, ترجمته في السير [19 / 120]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

178- مُدعو النبوة 

قد ادعى النبوة عالم كثيرون, كان ممن عاصرناه "إبراهيم الغازازي" الفقير, ادعى ذلك بمدينة مالقة, وقتله السلطان "أبو عبد الله محمد بن يوسف بن نصر الخزرجي" ملك الأندلس بغرناطة وصلبه، و"بارقطاش بن قسيم النيلي" الشاعر, تنبأ بمدينة النيل من أرض العراق, وله "قرآن" صنعه, ولم يقتل، لأنه كان يُضحك منه, ويُضَعَّفُ في عقله.


المصدر : [ البحر المحيط في التفسير 4 / 585 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
وهذا المتنبي الأندلسي أعاد "أبو حيان" ذكره في  [8 / 485] فقال: من ذهب إلى أن النبوة مكتسبة لا تنقطع، أو إلى أن الولي أفضل من النبي، فهو زنديق يجب قتله, وقد ادعى النبوة ناس، فقنلهم المسلمون على ذلك, وكان في عصرنا شخص من الفقراء ادعى النبوة بمدينة مالقة، فقتله السلطان ابن الأحمر، ملك الأندلس بغرناطة، وصلب إلى أن تناثر لحمه.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

"استدراك"

"الغازازي" : صوابه "الفازازي" , نسبة الى "جبل فازاز" بقبلي مدينة مكناسة الزيتون بالمغرب, وقد ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في "الدرر الكامنة"[1/ 97] في ترجمة الإمام "أبي جعفر أحمد بن إبراهيم بن الزبير الغرناطي" صاحب كتاب:"ملاك التأويل" المتوفى سنة 708 هـ:  من مناقبه أن "الفازازي" الساحر لما ادعى النبوة قام عليه "أبو جعفر" بمالقة, فاستظهر عليه بتقربه إلى أميرها بالسحر, وأوذي "أبو جعفر" فتحول إلى غرناطة, فاتفق قدوم "الفازازي" رسولا من أمير مالقة فاجتمع "أبو جعفر" بصاحب غرناطة, ووصف له حال "الفازازي", فأذن له إذا انصرف بجواب رسالته أن يخرج إليه ببعض أهل البلد, ويطالبه من باب الشرع, ففعل فثبت عليه الحد, وحُكِم بقتله, فضرب بالسيف فلم يَجُل فيه, فقال أبو جعفر: جَرِّدُوه فوجدوا جسده مكتوبا فغُسِل, ثم وُجِد تحت لسانه حجرا لطيفا فنَزَعَه, فَجَال فيه السيف حِينئذ .اهـ

----------


## أبو علاء الصنهاجي

بارك الله فيكم أستاذي الحبيب إستفدت منكم الكثير

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

179 – ذم علم الكلام 

[ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ]: نقل الشَّيْخ شهَاب الدّين أَبُو حَفْص عمر بن مُحَمَّد السهروردى, وحدثنيه عَنهُ الشَّيْخ عز الدّين عبد الله بن أَحْمد بن عمر الفاروثي أَنه سمع هَذِه الْحِكَايَة مِنْهُ, ووجدتها معلقَة بِخَط الشَّيْخ موفق الدّين أبي مُحَمَّد بن قدامَة المقدسى, قَالَ السهروردى :
كنت عزمت على أَن أَقرَأ شَيْئا من علم الْكَلَام, وَأَنا مُتَرَدّد هَل أَقرَأ "الْإِرْشَاد" لإِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ, أَو "نِهَايَة الْإِقْدَام" للشهرستاني, أَو كتاب شَيْخه, فَذَهَبت مَعَ خَالِي أبي النجيب, وَكَانَ يصلى بِجنب الشَّيْخ عبد الْقَادِر, قَالَ: فَالْتَفت الشَّيْخ عبد الْقَادِر, وَقَالَ لي: يَا عمر, مَا هُوَ من زَاد الْقَبْر, مَا هُوَ من زَاد الْقَبْر, فَرَجَعت عَن ذَلِك
فَأخْبر أَن الشَّيْخ كَاشَفَهُ بِمَا كَانَ فِي قلبِه, وَنَهَاهُ عَن الْكَلَام الَّذِي كَانَ ينْسب إِلَيْهِ القشيرى وَنَحْوه

المصدر : [الاستقامة 1 /86]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
صدق الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني رحمه الله, وقبله صدق الإمام أحمد  رضي الله عنه حين قال: " ما ارتدى أحد بالكلام فأفلح", فعلم الكلام علم لا ينفع, وليس من زاد القبر, ولا زاد المعاد والآخرة, والحكايات عن أساطين هذا العلم وكباره في التبرؤ والتنصل منه كثيرة وفيرة, وروي في ذلك أخبار مذكورة, واشعار مسطورة
ومما يستحسن ذكره هنا ما أورده الحافظ ابن رجب في "ذيل الطبقات" [2/309] عند ترجمة الشيخ أبي الفرج صدقة بن الحسين البغدادي الحنبلي/ت573 هـ, وهو ممن قرأ علم الجدل والكلام والمنطق والفلسفة, قال فيها: ذكر "ابن النجار" عن علي الفاخراني الضرير، قال: رأيت "صدقة الناسخّ" في المنام، فقلت له: ما فعل الله بك؟, قال: غفر لي بعد شدة، فسألته عن علم الأصول. فقال: لا تشتغل به، فما كان شيء أضر علي منه، وما نفعني إلا خمس قصيبات - أو قال: تميرات - تصدقت بها على أرملة. 
قلت [ ابن رجب ]: هذا المنام حق، وما كانت مُصيبتُهُ إلا من علم الكلام, ولقد صدق القائل: ما ارتدى أحد بالكلام فأفلح, وبسبب شُبَهِ المتكلمين والمتفلسفة كان يقع له أحيانا حيرة وشك، يذكرها في أشعاره، ويقع له من الكلام والاعتراض ما يقع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

180- حديث كسرى

حكى القَاضِي أَبُو بكر الْحِيرِي أَن شَيخا من الصَّالِحين حكى أَنه رأى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي النّوم، قَالَ، فَقلت لَهُ: يَا رَسُول الله بَلغنِي أَنَّك قلت: ولدتُ فِي زمن الْملك الْعَادِل، وَإِنِّي سَأَلت الْحَاكِم أَبَا عبد الله عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث، فَقَالَ: هَذَا كذب، وَلم يقلهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ لي: صدق أَبُو عبد الله.


المصدر : [ طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 203]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
المنام ذكره السخاوي في "المقاصد الحسنة" [1271] عند كلامه على حديث: ولدت في زمن الملك العادل، قال: لا أصل له، وقد قال أبو سعد ابن السمعاني الحافظ: سمعت أبا أحمد السنجي بمرو يقول: سمعت أبا عبد الله محمد بن عبد الواحد الحافظ يقول: سمعت الزكي أبا عبد الله إسماعيل بن عبد الغافر الفارسي يقول: سمعت محمد بن عبد الواحد الأصبهاني قال: يحكى ... وذكر القصة 
وزاد: وقال الحليمي في "الشعب": إنه لا يصح, وإن صح فاطلاق العادل عليه لتعريفه بالاسم الذي كان يدعى به. لا لوصفه بالعدل والشهادة له بذلك، بناء على اعتقاد المعتقدين فيه أنه كان عدلاً كما قال تعالى " فما أغنت عنهم آلهتهم " أي ما كان عندهم آلهة، ولا يجوز أن يسمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من يحكم بغير حكم الله عادلاً، انتهى 
وما يحكى عن الشيخ أبي عمر ابن قدامة الحنبلي مما أورده الحافظ الزين ابن رجب في ترجمته من طبقات الحنابلة أنه قال: قد جاء في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ولدت في زمن العادل كسرى، لا يصح لانقطاع سنده، وإن صح فلعل الناقل للحكاية لم يضبط لفظ الشيخ, وإن ضبط الحكاية والله الموفق.
وقال العلامة الألباني في "سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة" [997]:  ولدت في زمن الملك العادل, باطل لا أصل له., وذكر المنام ...وقال: والمنامات وإن كان لا يحتج بها، فذلك لا يمنع من الاستئناس بها فيما وافق نقد العلماء وتحقيقهم كما لا يخفى على أهل العلم والنهى.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تتميم: الحكاية التي أشار إليها السخاوي عن الحافظ ابن رجب هي في "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة" (3 / 118) قال: 
قال أبو المظفر: وكراماته كثيرة، وفضائلة غزيرة، فمنها: أني صليت يوم جمعة بجامع الجبل, في أول سنة ست وستمائة، والشيخ "عبد الله اليونيني" إلى جانبي، فلما كان في آخر الخطبة وأبو عمر يخطب نهض الشيخ عبد الله مسرعا، وصعد إلى مغارة قريبة وكان نازلا بها، فظننت أنه احتاج إلى الوضوء، أو آلمه شيء, فلما صليت الجمعة صعدت وراءه، وقلت له: خير، ما الذي أصابك, فقال: هذا أبو عمر، ما تحل خلفه صلاة، قلت، ولم؟ قال: لأنه يقول على المنبر ما لا يصلح, قلت: وما الذي يقول؟ , قال: قال الملك العادل وهو ظالم, فما يَصْدُق وكان أبو عمر يقول في آخر الخطبة: اللهم أصلح عبدك الملك العادل سيف الدين أبا بكر بن أيوب، فقلت له: إذا كانت الصلاة خلف أبي عمر لا تصح، فيا ليت شعري خلف من تصح؟ , وبينا نحن في الحديث، وإذا بالشيخ أبي عمر قد دخل ومعه مِئزر، فسلم وحَلَّ المِئزر، وفيه رغيف وخياراتان، فكَسَر الجميعَ، وقال: بسم الله، الصلاة. ثم قال ابتداء: قد جاء في الحديث: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " ولدت في زمن الملك العادل كسرى " فنظر إلى الشيخ عبد الله: وتبسم، ومد يده فأكل, وقام أبو عمر فنزل, فقال الشيخ عبد الله: ما هذا إلا رجل صالح.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

181- موعظة وسلطان متعظ

قَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين [ ابن الصلاح ]: قَرَأت بِخَط أبي الْفضل ابْن عَسْكَر الْمَعْرُوف ب: ابْن اللِّحْيَة الْفَقِيه الشَّافِعِي، حَدثنَا القَاضِي أَبُو مُحَمَّد عبد الرَّحْمَن بن نصر بن عبد الله الْعمريّ السَّهْمِي الشيزري قَاضِي طبرية وخطيبها بطبرية من لَفظه وَكتبه لي بِخَطِّهِ، حَدثنِي الشَّيْخ الْفَقِيه أَبُو طَاهِر إِبْرَاهِيم بن الْحسن بن طَاهِر الْمَعْرُوف ب: ابْن الحصني الْحَمَوِيّ الشَّافِعِي قَالَ: 
كنت عِنْد الْملك الْعَادِل نور الدّين مَحْمُود بن زنكي - رَحمَه الله - فِي دَار الْعدْل بقلعة دمشق، وَعِنْده جمَاعَة من الْفُقَهَاء والعدول والكتبة، فَالْتَفت إِلَى كَاتبه وَقَالَ: اكْتُبْ إِلَى نَائِبِنَا بـ: "معرة النُّعْمَان" ليقْبض على جَمِيع أَمْلَاك أَهلهَا، فقد صَحَّ عِنْدِي أَن أهل المعرة يتقاوضون الشَّهَادَة، فَيشْهد أحدهم لصَاحبه فِي ملك ليشهد لَهُ ذَلِك الْمَشْهُود لَهُ بِملك آخر فِي مَوضِع آخر، فَجَمِيع مَا فِي أَيْديهم من الْملك إِنَّمَا حصلوه بِهَذَا الطَّرِيق، قَالَ: فَقلت لَهُ: اتَّقِ الله فِي ذَلِك، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يتَصَوَّر أَن يتمالأ أهل بلد على شَهَادَة الزُّور، فَقَالَ: إِنَّه قد صَحَّ عِنْدِي ذَلِك، فَسكت، فَكتب الْكَاتِب الْكتاب, وَدفعه إِلَيْهِ ليعلم عَلَيْهِ، وَإِذا صَبِيٌّ رَاكِبٌ بَهِيمَةً سَائِرٌ على نَهرِ بردى, وَهُوَ ينشد:
(اعدلوا مَا دَامَ أَمركُم ... نَافِذا فِي النَّفْع وَالضَّرَر)
(واحفظوا أَيَّام دولتكم ... إِنَّكُم مِنْهَا على خَطَرْ)
(إِنَّمَا الدُّنْيَا وَزينتهَا ... حسن مَا يبْقى من الْخَبَر)

قَالَ: فَاسْتَدَارَ إِلَى الْقبْلَة وَسجد، ثمَّ رفع رَأسه واستغفر الله عز وَجل مِمَّا عزم عَلَيْهِ، ثمَّ مزق الْكتاب، وتلا قَوْله تَعَالَى: {فَمن جَاءَهُ موعظة من ربه فَانْتهى فَلهُ مَا سلف} [الْبَقَرَة: 275] 


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 297 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
"السلطان نور الدين": قال الذهبي في ترجمته من "السير" [20/ 532]: صاحب الشام، الملك العادل، نور الدين، ناصر أمير المؤمنين، تقي الملوك، ليث الإسلام، أبو القاسم محمود ابن الأتابك قسيم الدولة أبي سعيد زنكي ابن الأمير الكبير آقسنقر التركي...كان "نور الدين" حامل رايتي العدل والجهاد، قَلَّ أَن تَرَى العيونُ مثله، ...أظهر السُنَّة بحلب، وقَمَعَ الرافضة,...وكَسَر الفرنج مرات، ودَوَّخَهُم، وأَذَلَّهُم, وكان بطلا، شجاعا، وَافِر الهيبة، حَسَن الرمي، مَلِيحَ الشَّكْل، ذا تعبد وخوف ووَرَع، وكان يتَعَرَّضُ للشهادة... روى الحديث، وأسمعه بالإجازة، وكان من رآه شَاهَدَ من جَلَالِ السلطنة وهيبةِ الملك ما يَبْهَرُهُ، فإذا فَاوَضَهُ، رأى من لطافته وتواضعه ما يُحَيِّرُهُ... وقال الموفق عبد اللطيف: كان "نور الدين" لم يَنْشَفْ له لَبَدٌ من الجهاد، وكان يأكل من عمل يده، ينسخ تارة، ويعمل أغلافا تارة، ويلبس الصوف، ويلازم السجادة والمصحف، وكان حنفيا، يراعي مذهب الشافعي ومالك
رحم الله السلطان العادل "نور الدين" ونَوَّرَ ضريحه, فلقد كان وحيد دهره وفريد عصره بين ملوك زمانه عدلا وزهدا وورعا, وشجاعة وشهامة وكرامة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

182-  رَأْساً بِرَأْس لا عَلَي ولا لِيا



قَالَ السَّمْعَانِيّ: حَدثنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِم الْفَارِسِي، حَدثنَا أَبُو عَليّ الْحسن بن مَسْعُود ابْن الْفراء، أخبرنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّد الْحسن بن أَحْمد السَّمرقَنْدِي الْحَافِظ، أخبرنَا أَبُو الْفضل مُحَمَّد بن مُحَمَّد بن الْحُسَيْن الْعلوِي إجَازَة، سَمِعت أَبَا بكر مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله الرَّازِيّ، سَمِعت "أَبَا الطّيب التاهرتي" بِمَكَّة فِي وَقت وَفَاته قَالَ: 
جَاوَرت هَذَا الْبَيْت ثَمَانِينَ سنة، وَحَجَجْت ثَمَانِينَ حجَّة، واعتمرت عشْرين ألف عمْرَة، وختمت الْقُرْآن فِي الطّواف فِي كل يَوْم ختمة، ومنذ سِتِّينَ سنة لم أُطْعِم نَفسِي إِلَّا فِي وَقت إحلال الْميتَة، وَمَعَ هَذَا كُله لم أَدخل فِي عمل من أَعمال الْبر، ثمَّ فرغت مِنْهُ، فحاسبت نَفسِي؛ إِلَّا وجدت نصيب الشَّيْطَان فِيهِ أوفر من نصيب الله تَعَالَى, ثمَّ رفع رَأسه إِلَى السَّمَاء وَبكى، وَقَالَ: يَا رب، رَأْساً بِرَأْس من هَذَا كُله



المصدر : [ طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح 1/ 453]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

183-  رؤيا حق

[ قال الحافظ السلفي رحمه الله ]: سَمِعت أَبَا الْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَدَ بْنَ عُمَرَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْأَنْدَانِيَّ الْأصْبَهَانِيَ  ّ قَدِمَ عَلَيْنَا دِمَشْقَ غَازِيًا قَالَ:
خَرَجْتُ مِنْ نَاحِيَتِي وَأَنَا أَعْتَقِدُ مَذْهَبَ السَّلَفِ, وَتَرْكَ الْجِدَالِ فِي الدِّينِ, وَالْإِقْرَارَ بِمَا وَرَدَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَالْحَدِيثِ, وَالْإِصْرَارَ عَلَى ظَوَاهِرَ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَعَرُّضٍ لِتَأْوِيلٍ, فَرَأَيْتُ فِي سَفَرِي قَوْمًا يَعِيبُونَ عَلَيَّ ذَلِكَ, حَتَّى قُلْتُ فِي نَفْسِي: لَعَلِّي عَلَى الْخَطَأِ, وَهَمَمْتُ بِالرُّجُوعِ عَنْ ذَلِكَ, فَرَأَيْتُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْمَنَامِ, وَهُوَ يَقُولُ لِي: أَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى النَّارِ ؟, فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ, وَكَيْفَ يَدْخُلُ النَّارَ مَنْ رَآكَ, فَتَبَسَّمَ, ثُمَّ قَالَ: عَلَيْكَ بِمَذْهَبِ السَّلَفِ, وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِ, فَانْتَبَهْتُ وَشَكَرْتُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى كَثِيرًا


المصدر : [ معجم السفر 1 / 56/ رقم149  ] 


قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
هذه الرؤيا حَق, مُثَبِّتة لهذا الرجل, مُؤَيِّدة ومُوَاِفِقة لما أوصى به النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حياته, حيث قال عند وصفه للفرقة الناجية : "ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي", فهو - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأصحابه ومن تبعهم  واقتفى اثرهم من أهل الحديث سلفنا الصالح

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

184- دعوة مستجابة

[ قال ابن العديم رحمه الله ]: قرأت في كتاب أبي القاسم يحيى بن علي الحضرمي الذي ذَيَّل به "تاريخ ابن يونس": حدثنا ابن رشيق قال: حدثنا سعيد بن هاشم الطبراني قال: حدثنا أحمد ابن محمد الطبراني قال: حدثني أبي قال: 
كنت جالسا عند "أحمد بن طولون" ذات يوم فدعا برجل، فأدخل إليه فناظره, ثم قال لحاجب من حجابه: خذ هذا فاضرب عنقه, وائتني برأسه، فأخذه ومضى به، فأقام طويلا ثم أتى وليس معه شيء، فقال له أحمد بن طولون: ما قصتك؟ , وماذا فعلت؟ , فقال: أيها الأمير الأمان، قال: لك الأمان، قال: مضيت بالرجل لأضرب عنقه فجزت ببيت خَالٍ، فقال لي: ائذن لي أدخل هذا البيت فأصلي فيه ركعتين، فاستحييت من الله عز وجل أن أمنعه من ذلك, فأذنت له، فدخل فأطال، فدخلت إلى البيت فلم أجد فيه أحدا, وليس في البيت طاق نافذ، فجئت لأخبرك بذلك, قال: فقال له: فهل سمعته يقول شيئا؟ , قال: نعم، قال: ماذا سمعته يقول؟ , قال: سمعته قد رفع يديه وهو يشير بأصبعه, وهو يقول: 
يا لطيف لما يشاء، يا فعال لما يريد, صَلِّ على محمد وآله والْطُفْ لي في هذه الساعة, وخلصني من يديه
فدخلت البيت بعد هذا أطلبه فلم أجد فيه أحدا، فقال له أحمد بن طولون: صدقت, هذه دعوة مستجابة.


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 830 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
صدق هذه دعوة مضطر, من قلب ليس بساه ولاغافل, ففي التنزيل العزيز : ّ"{أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ }

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> وتوفي [الفارابي] بدمشق في سنة تسع وثلاثين وثلاث مائة وصلى عليه سيف الدولة في أربعة من خواصه , وقد ناهز الثمانين , ودفن في مقابر باب الصغير


يتردد هذا القول في كتب التاريخ، وأعتقد أنهم نقلوه من كتاب بعينه
وهو مستحيل لأن سيف الدَّولة لم يكن بدمشق سنة 339، وإنما دخلها أياما أو أسابيع قليلة في سنة 234، وأُخرج منها، وصارت للإخشيد، ولم يعد إليها سيف الدَّولة إلى أن مات

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

185- دَارِهِم ما دُمت في دَاِرِهم


محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن هميماه أبو نصر الرامشي النيسابوري المقرئ النحوي [ت 490 ه], له :

إن تَلْقَكَ الغُرْبَةُ في مَعَشَر ... قد أجمعوا فِيك على بغضهم
فدَارِهِم ما دُمت في دَاِرِهْم ... وأَرْضِهِمْ ما دُمت في أَرْضِهِمْ


المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1 / 218]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قال السخاوي في "المقاصد الحسنة"[476]: حديث: "دارهم ما دمت في دارهم" ما علمته، ولكن جاء في الزوجة: " فدارها تعش بها"، أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه [4178] عن سمرة.
زاد في " كشف الخفاء" [1279]: وقال النجم: ليس بحديث, وإنما هو شعر، وتمامه:
....................***  وأرضهم ما دمت في أرضهم
قال: وروى الأصبهاني في "الترغيب" عن جابر: مداراة الناس صدقة، وعن زيد بن رفيع:"أمرت بمداراة الناس كما أمرت بالصلاة المفروضة"، وعن سعيد بن المسيب: "رأس العقل بعد الإيمان مداراة الناس"، وأخرجه البيهقي عن أبي هريرة بلفظ: "رأس العقل المداراة، وأهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة"

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

186- لا يهلك على الله إلا هالك

محمد بن هشام بن عوف التميمي أبو محلم الشيباني السعدي اللغوي [ت 245 أو 248 هـ ]


قال المرزباني: أخبرني محمد بن يحيى، حدثنا الحسين بن يحيى، قال: رأى الواثق بالله في منامه كأنه يسأل الله الجنة، وأن يتغمده برحمته، ولا يهلك بما هو فيه؛ وأن قائلا قال له: لا يَهْلِكُ على الله إلا من قلبه مَرْتٌ
فأصبح فسأل الجلساء عن ذلك، فلم يعرفوا حقيقته، فوجه إلى أبي محلم فأحضره، فسأله عن الرؤيا والمرت
فقال أبو محلم. "المرت" من الأرض: القفر الذي لا نبت فيه, فالمعنى على هذا: لا يهلك على الله إلا من قلبه خالٍ من الإيمان خُلُوَّ المرت من النبات
فقال الواثق: أريد شاهدا من الشعر في "المرت"، فأفكر أبو محلم طويلا، فأنشده بعض من حضر بيتا لبعض بني أسد:
ومرت مرورات يحار بها القطا ... ويُصبح ذو علم بها وهو جَاهِل
فضحك أبو محلم, ثم قال للذي أنشده: ربما بَعُدَ الشيءُ عن الإنسانِ وهو أقربُ إليه مما في كُمِّهِ، والله لا تَبْرَح حتى أُنْشِدُكَ، فأنشد للعرب مائة بيت معروف لشاعر معروف، في كل بيت منها ذكر "المرت"
فأمر له الواثق بألف دينار، وأراده لمجالسته، فأبى أبو محلم.


المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 257]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
هذا المنام بمعنى حديث شريف, بلفظ: "لا يدخل النار إلا شقي, قيل: يا رسول الله, ومن الشقى ؟, قال: من لم يعمل لله بطاعة, ولم يترك له معصية" أخرجه الإمام أحمد [2/349 ، رقم 8578])، وابن ماجة [4298] عن أبى هريرة, قال البوصيرى: هذا إسناد فيه ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف .
قال السندي في "شرحه": قوله: (من لم يعمل بطاعة الله) أي: ما عمل عملا من حيث إنه طاعة فما أطاعه قط, (ولم يترك له معصية) أي: ما ترك عملا من حيث كونه معصية له فما ترك معصية قط، بل هو مديم في جميع المعاصي حكما إذ ما ترك شيئا منها لكونه معصية وإن الذي تركه فإنما تركه بسبب آخر

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

187- إلا تبسما

[ قال ابن  الدبيثي ]: سمعت أبا القاسم إقبال بن علي بن أحمد يقول: كنت حاضراً في حلقة "أبي منصور ابن الجواليقي" ببغداد في جامع القصر الشريف يوم جمعة بعد الصلاة فسأله رجلٌ عن هذا البيت, وهو:
يحاولن مني عادةً قد عرفتها ... قديماً فما يضحكن إلا تبمسا
وقيل له: كيف يستثنى التبسم من الضحك، والتبسم ضحكٌ؟ , فقال: يكون حرف الاستثناء، وهو "إلا" هاهنا، بمعنى "لكن" التي معناها الاستدراك، ويكون معنى البيت: فما يضحكن لكن يتبسمن
قال شيخنا إقبال بن علي: ومثله قوله تعالى: {إني لا يخاف لدي المرسلون. إلا من ظلم} أي لكن من ظلم.


المصدر : [ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن الدبيثي 2/ 556]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

188-  جيوش الزمان 

أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن أحمد السلمي، أبو جعفر المغربي، يعرف بابن خولة, من أهل غرناطة، بلدة شرقي الأندلس, أنشدني لنفسه:


إذا ما الدهر بَيَّتَنِي بجيشٍ ... طَلِيعَتُه اهتمامٌ واكتئابُ
شَنَنْتُ عليه من جَلَدِي كميناً ... أَمِيرَاهُ الذَّبَالةُ والكِتَابُ
وبِتُّ أَنُصُّ مِن شَتْمِ الليالي ... عجائِبَ في حقائقها ارتيابُ




المصدر : [ ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن الدبيثي 2/ 379 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

189-  "السبعية" 

أحمد بن الحسين بن أحمد بن محمد البغدادي، المقرىء أبو العباس، المعروف بـ: العراقي [ ت588 هـ ]


كان يقول: كان عندنا في "الحربية" قومٌ من المُتَشَدِّدِين يُسَمَّوْنَ: "السبعية"، لا يُسَلِّمُون على من سَلَّمَ إلى سبعة على مبتدع


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2 / 396 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
لو أدرك بعض هؤلاء زماننا لما سَلَّمُوا على أحد, لامتلاء الدنيا بالأهواء المضلة والفتن المدلهمة, نسأل الله تعالى العافية والمعافاة في ديننا ودنيانا

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

190- سلطان يهاب دعوة المظلوم ولا يهاب الجيوش

قال الحضرمي: سمعت محمد بن الحسن بن محمد بن يحيى يقول: سمعت أبا يعقوب بن صيغون الرجل الصالح يقول: 
كان لي صديق بالمعافر من خيار المسلمين، فقير كان له أربع بنات، فجمعن من غزلهن أحد عشر دينارا اشترين جارية أعجمية, تستقي لهم من العيون والمصانع بالمعافر، وتخبز الخبز وتخدمهم، فهربت منهن في بعض الايام، فأخذها أصحاب المصالح في بني وائل، فجِئتُ فأخبرني بذلك، فجئت إلى أصحاب المصالح فكلمتهم, فقالوا: لا ندفعها إلا بأربعة دنانير، فخاطبت البنات, فأخرجن إلي أربعة أزواج حلق, في كل زوج نصف دينار
فجئت الى أصحاب المصالح، فقالوا: لا نأخذ الا أربعة دنانير، فانصرفت آخر النهار الى بركة المعافر, وقد دخلها الماء، فجلست على حجر على الماء، وقلعت نعلي, وجعلت الحلق عليها، فبينا أنا مهموم إذا برجل على بغل قد وقف بي، ونزل الى جانبي, وقلب العنان وأمسكه بيده, وحادثني، واستخبرني عن مسكني وموضعي, واستوصف منزلي إلى أن سألني عن سيرة الوالي، فأخبرته أن له معروفا، وقد عمل هذه المصانع للماء والمارستان، وبنى الجامع، وحبس عليها الأحباس، إلى أن سألني عن تلك الحلق التي رآها على النعل، فأخبرته الخبر
فقال لي: أنت تصف الرجل بالعدل ويستعمل من هؤلاء القوم، يفعل هذا الفعل؟ , فقلت: لا علم له بفعلهم، وحضرت صلاة المغرب, فقال لي: تقدم وصل بي، ووقف على يميني, فصليت به المغرب، ثم فرغ وركع، وركب بغله, وأخذ على المقابر على الصحراء, وانصرفت الى منزلي، فإني لجالس على إفطاري إذ سمعنا على الباب جلبة، فاطلعت إحدى البنات, فقالت لي: يا أبت على الباب قوم من أصحاب السلطان, فنزلت فإذا صاحب الشرطة "سري", فحملني على بغل, وأخذ بي على الصحراء إلى جبل، فإذا جَمْعٌ وإذا بصاحبي جالس, وبين يديه شمع، فقال لي: عندي يا إمامي، الساعة صليت بي المغرب
ثم قال: يا "سري" ما يقدر لي "أبو أحمد الموفق" على مثل ما كدتني به أنت، "أبو أحمد" يلقاني برجال، وألقاه برجال، وبكراع وسلاح وعدة، وألقاه بمثلها، "أبو أحمد" لا يقدر يوقف لي الليلة مثل هذا الرجل المستور في الليل, وخلفه أربع بنات مظلومات, يرفعون أيديهم الى الله، هذا يُهْلِكُنِي.
قال: ثم التفت إلي, فقال: أنشدك الله إِنْ دَعَوت علي، ثم قال: يا سوار أحضر ما قلت لك، فأحضر أربع صرر وأربع رزم ثياب, وقال لي: يا شيخ ادفع الصرر إلى أصحاب الحلق, الى كل واحدة مائة دينار, ورزمة من الثياب يكتسينها، وهذه ثلاثون دينارا ابتع بها جارية مشهورة مخبورة، وبيعوا هذه الجارية التي باتت بحيث لا يصلح, أجريت عليك وعلى بناتك خمسه دنانير في كل شهر, لكل نفس منكم دينار ومائدة طعام يوم الاثنين, ومائدة يوم الخميس، ولا تدعو علي وانصرف.

المصدر : [بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 830]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
رحم الله ابن طولون وغفر له, فقد كان كما قال الذهبي في "السير" : يرجع إلى عدل وبذل، لكنه جبار، سفاك للدماء
توضيح وبيان: الموفق: هو الأمير أبو أحمد طلحة - ومنهم من سماه: محمدا - ابن المتوكل على الله جعفر ابن المعتصم محمد ابن الرشيد الهاشمي العباسي/ت 278 هـ، أخو الخليفة "المعتمد" وولي عهده، ووالد أمير المؤمنين المعتضد، قال ابن خلكان: وإنما تغلب [ابن طولون] على البلاد لاشتغال الموفق بن المتوكل بحرب صاحب الزنج

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

191- سماع القواس

قال القواس: حضرت مجلس القاضي "المحاملي", وكان له أربع مستملين يستملون عليه, وكنت لا أكتب في مجلس الإملاء إلا ما أسمعه من لفظ المحدث, فقمت قائما لأني كنت بعيدا عن "المحاملي" بحيث لا أسمع لفظه, فلما رآني الناس أفرجوا لي, وأجازوني حتى جلست مع المحاملي على السرير, فلما كان من الغد جاءني رجل فسلم علي, وقال لي: أسألك بالله أن تجعلني في حِلٍّ, فقلت له: مماذا؟ , قال: رأيتك أمس قمت في المجلس وتخطيت رقاب الناس, فقلت في نفسي: إنك قصدت القيام لخطي رقاب الناس لا لسماع الحديث, فرأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في المنام وهو يقول لي: من أراد سماع الحديث كأنه يسمعه مني فليسمعه كسماع أبي الفتح القواس.


المصدر : [ طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 143 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:	
القصة ذكرها الذهبي في "السير"[ 16 / 476] مختصرة جدا
القواس : الإمام، القدوة، الرباني، المحدث، الثقة، أبو الفتح يوسف بن عمر بن مسرور البغدادي ,ت 385 هـ, ترجمته في "السير" 16 / 474, و"تاريخ بغداد" 14 / 325, قال الأزهري: كان مجاب الدعوة, من طريف كراماته رحمه الله, قال تمام بن محمد الزينبي وغيره: سمعنا القواس يذكر أنه وجد في كتبه "جزءا" في فضائل معاوية قد قرضته الفأرة، فدعا عليها فسقطت فأرة من السقف، واضطربت حتى ماتت، وروي عن أبي ذر أنه حضر لما ماتت

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

192- طهر قلبك

دخل "أبو محمد" بن أخي "معروف الكرخي" على "ابن بشار", وعليه جُبَّةُ صوف, فقال له "ابن بشار": يا أبا محمد, صَوَّفْتَ قلبكَ أو جِسمَكَ؟ , صَوِّفْ قلبكَ,  وألْبَسْ القوهي على القوهي.


المصدر: [ طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 63 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
يشبه هذه القصة ما أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة في المصنف[34674]: عن نافع بن جبير بن مطعم: أن حذيفة، وسلمان، قالا لامرأة أعجمية: « أهاهنا مكان طاهر نصلي فيه » ، فقالت: طهر قلبك, وصل حيث شئت، فقال أحدهما لصاحبه: «فَقِهَتْ»
توضيح وبيان: علي بن محمد بن بشار أبو الحسن الزاهد [ت 310 ه], ترجمته في "طبقات ابن أبي يعلى" [2 / 57 ]
القُوهِيُّ :  ضربٌ من الثياب بِيض .

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

193- دعاء لأبي إسماعيل عبد الله بن محمد الأنصاري

قال صاعد بن سيار الهروي في "أماليه": سمعتُ شيخ الإسلام الأنصاري يقول: 
إلهي, عِصمة أو مَغفرة، فقد ضاقت بنا طريق المَعْذِرة.


المصدر: [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 1/ 135 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

194- من دعاء ابن بشار

كان "ابن بشار" يقول في دعائه: اللهم صَلِّ على أبينا آدم, الذي خلقته بيدك, وأنحلته صُورَتَك, وأسجَدتَ له ملائكتك, وزوجته حواء أمتك, فسَبَقَ عليه قضاؤُك وقدرُك, فأكل من الشجرةِ فأهبطتَهُ إلى الأرض.


المصدر : [ طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 59 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

195- تلبيس الرزي

السلطان محمد بن سام السلطان شهاب الدين أبو المظفر الغوري, صاحب غزنة, [ت 602 هـ]


قد جاء أن "الإمام فخر الدين" وَعَظَهُ مَرَّة, فقال في كلام خَاطَبَهُ به: يا سُلطَان العالم, لا سُلطانك يَبْقَى, ولا تَلبِيسُ الرازي يبقى, وإن مَرَدَّنَا إلى الله
 فانتحب السلطان بالبكاء

المصدر :  [ الوافي بالوفيات 3/ 69 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
غفر الله للرازي, وقد صدق الله تعالى قوله, فتلبيسه في "تقدسيه" لم يَبْقَ منه شيء بعدما نسفه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله نسفا في "ببيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية", فلم يغادر فيه شبهة إلا أتى عليها من قواعدها, فجزاه الله عن الإسلام والمسلمين خيرا, وبَلَّغَهُ منازلَ الصِّدِّيقِين الأبرار

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

196- لا يملكون ضرا ولا نفعا

نزل "المقتفي" يوما بنهر عيسى والدُّنْيَا صَايفَة, فدخل إليه "المستنجد", وهو إذا ذاك أمير, وقد أَثَّرَ الحَرُّ في وجهه والعطش, فقال له: أيش بك ؟, قال: أنا عطشان, قال: ولم تركت نفسك إلى أن بلغ بك العطش هذا ؟, قال: يا مولانا كان الماء في الموكبيات قد حمى, فقال: له أيش في فمك ؟, قال: "خاتم يزدن" عليه مكتوب الأثنا عشر إماما, وهو يُسَكِّنُ العَطَش, فقال له: والك, يريد يزدن يجعلك رافضيا, سيد هؤلاء الأيمة "الحسين", وقد مات عطشان, إرْمِهْ من فَمِكْ


المصدر: [ الوافي بالوفيات 2/ 69 ]

رحم الله "المقتفي" فما أَصْدَقَ قَوْلَه, وأَبْيَنَ حُجَّتَه, في نهيه عن هذه البدعة الشركية الرافضية, ولو كان "الحسين السبط" رحمه الله يغني عن غيره أو يملك شيئا لَدَفَعَ عن نفسه العطش أولا, ثم عن أهله ثانيا في ذلك الموقف الرهيب بـ: "كربلاء", ولم يموتوا شهداء عِطاشا رضي الله عنهم, ولكن الرافضة قوم يجهلون
والرافضة - لا كثرالله جمعهم - هم أول من أظهر في هذه الأمة الشركَ والغلوَ القبيحَ في الأئمةِ والصالحينَ, فسَطَّرُوهُ في كتبهم, ودَوَّنُوهُ في دواوينهم, والله المستعان
توضيح وبيان: المُسْتَنْجِد بالله الخليفة أبو المظفر يوسف [ت566 هـ], بن المقتفي لأمر الله محمد [ت555 هـ], بن المستظهر بن المقتدي العباسي

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

197- تَيْسٌ مُرْعِب

[ قال الصفدي ]: أخبرني من لَفْظِه الشيخ "فتح الدين محمد بن سيد الناس اليعمري", قال:
 ترافق "القرطبي" المفسر, والشيخ "شهاب الدين القرافي" في السفر إلى الفيوم, وكل منهما شيخ فنه في عصره, "القرطبي" في التفسير والحديث, و"القرافي" في المعقولات, فلما دخلاها ارتادا مكانا ينزلان فيه, فَدُلَّا على مكان, فلما أتياه قال لهما إنسان: يا مولانا, بالله لا تدخلاه, فإنه معمور بالجان, فقال الشيخ "شهاب الدين" للغلمان: ادخلوا, ودعونا من هذا الهذيان, ثم أنهما توجها إلى جامع البلد إلى أن يفرش الغلمان المكان, ثم عادا, فلما استقرا بالمكان سمعا صوت تيس من المعز يصيح من داخل الخرستان, وكرر ذلك الصياح, فأمتقع لون "القرافي", وخارت قواه, وبهت, ثم إن الباب فتح وخرج منه رأس تيس, وجعل يصيح, فذاب "القرافي" خوفا, وأما "القرطبي" فإنه قام إلى الرأس, وأمسك بقرنيه, وجعل يتعوذ ويبسمل ويقرأ: {آالله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون}, ولم يزل كذلك حتى دخل الغلام ومعه حبل وسكين, وقال: يا سيدي تنح عنه, وجاء إليه أخرجه, وانكاه وذبحه, فقالا له: ما هذا ؟, فقال: لما توجهتما رأيته مع واحد فاسترخصته, واشتريته لنذبحه ونأكله, وأودعته في هذا الخرستان, فأفاق "القرافي" من حاله, وقال: يا أخي, لا جزاك الله خيرا, ما كنت قلت لنا, وإلا طارت عقولنا, أو كما قال


المصدر : [ الوافي بالوفيات 2/ 87 ]



قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: "خرسـتان": خزانة خشبية جدارية لها أبواب، وأصلها فارسي، و"خرستانة" مصغر ومؤنّث خرستان، و"الخرستان" دون أبواب تسمى "كتبية"

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

198- أعلام من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم

[ قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله]: في "الصحابة" جماعة لا يُعرَفُون إلا بالنسبة إلى آبائهم فقط, منهم: "ابن ثعلبة", و"ابن جارية", و"ابن جميل", و"ابن حماطة", و"ابن حنظلة", و"ابن الرسيم", و"ابن عايش", وليس بـ: "عبد الرحمن بن عايش", و"ابن عبس", و"ابن عصام", و"ابن غنام", و"ابن الفاكه", و"ابن مسعدة", و"ابن المنتفق", و"ابن نضيلة" في آخرين
وفي "الصحابة" من اشتهر بالنسبة إلى أبيه مع معرفة اسمه, كـ: "ابن زامل", و"ابن سبرة", و"ابن رسلان", و"ابن الشياب", و"ابن عائذ", و"ابن القشيب", و"ابن اللتبية", كل هؤلاء اسمه: "عبد الله", وإنما اشتهر بأبيه

المصدر: [ ذم الهوى ص 38 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

199- نَاطِحُ صَخرة

[ قال الصاحب بن عباد ]: ليس في الإعجاب بالنفس نِهاية، وكان بعض الناس يقول: أُجَارِي "البُحتري" وأُبَارِيه؛ وأُنَاقِضُه وأُسَاوِيه، فأملى الأستاذ الرئيس في ذلك قوله:
البحتري يروم غاية شعره ... من لا يقيم لنفسه مصراعاً
أَنَّى يرُوم مَنَالَه من لو بغى ... تقويم قافية له ما اسطاعا
جَذَبَ العَلاَءُ بضبعه فأحله ... بين المجرد والسماك رباعا
وغدوت ملتزم الحضيض فكلما ... رفع الورى باعاً هبطت ذراعا



المصدر : [ الكشف عن مساوي شعر المتنبي ص 42]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: "الصاحب بن عباد": هو إسماعيل بن عباد بن العباس، أبو القاسم الطالقاني، الوزير الأديب البليغ المتوفى 385 هـ, و"الأستاذ الرئيس" هو الوزير الأديب الكاتب أبو الفضل محمد بن الحسين المعروف بابن العميد, المتوفى سنة  360 هـ, قال "الثعالبي": بدئت الكتابة بعبد الحميد وختمت بابن العميد, وفيهما ألف "أبو حيان التوحيدي"  كتابه المشهور: "مثالب الوزيرين"

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

199- نَاطِحُ صَخرة

[ قال الصاحب بن عباد ]: ليس في الإعجاب بالنفس نِهاية، وكان بعض الناس يقول: أُجَارِي البُحتري وأُبَارِيه؛ وأُنَاقِضُه وأُسَاوِيه، فأملى الأستاذ الرئيس في ذلك قوله:
البحتري يروم غاية شعره ... من لا يقيم لنفسه مصراعاً
أَنَّى يرُوم مَنَالَه من لو بغى ... تقويم قافية له ما اسطاعا
جَذَبَ العَلاَءُ بضبعه فأحله ... بين المجرة والسماك رباعا
وغدوت ملتزم الحضيض فكلما ... رفع الورى باعاً هبطت ذراعا
الأستاذ الرئيس أبي الفضل بن العميد


المصدر : [ الكشف عن مساوي شعر المتنبي ص 42]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: "الصاحب بن عباد": هو إسماعيل بن عباد بن العباس، أبو القاسم الطالقاني، الوزير الأديب البليغ المتوفى 385 هـ, و"الأستاذ الرئيس" هو الوزير الأديب الكاتب أبو الفضل محمد بن الحسين المعروف بابن العميد, المتوفى سنة  360 هـ, قال "الثعالبي": بدئت الكتابة بعبد الحميد وختمت بابن العميد, وفيهما ألف "أبو حيان التوحيدي"  كتابه المشهور: "مثالب الوزيرين"

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تتميم: :ثم وجدت الحكاية بلفظ آخر في "أخلاق الوزيرين" [ ص 384] قال: وكان "أبو الفضل" يُطري "البُحتريّ" ويُعجب من غزله وتشبيبه، ويستسهل في الجملة طريقته، ورجل حاضرٌ يُخالفه في ذلك، فقال أبو الفضل:
البُحتريُّ يَرومُ غايةَ شِعرِهِ ... من لا يُقيم لنفسِهِ مِصْراعاً
أَنَّى يَرومُ مَنَالَه ولو ابتغَى ... تَقْويم قَافيةٍ له ما اسْطاعا
جَذَب العَلاءُ بضَبْعِهِ فأَحلَّه ... بينَ المَجَرَّةِ والسِّماك رِبَاعا
وغَدَوْتَ ملتزِمَ الحضيض فكلَّما ... فَرَعَ العُلا باعاً هَبَطتَ ذِراعاً

قال: فخزي الرجل وسكت.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

200- أبي العتاهية وأبي نواس

[ قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ]:  وبالإسناد قال حدثنا محمد بن جعفر قال حدثنا علي بن الأعرابي قال: قال أبو العتاهية:
لقيت أبا نواس في المسجد الجامع, فعذلته, وقلت له: أما آن لك أن ترعوي ؟, أما آن لك أن تزدجر ؟ , فرفع رأسه إلي وهو يقول:
أتراني يا عتاهي *** تاركا تلك الملاهي
أتراني مفسدا بالنسك *** عند القوم جاهي 

قال: فلما ألححت عليه في العذل أنشأ يقول:
لن ترجع الأنفس عن غيها *** ما لم يكن منها لها زاجر
فوددت أني قلت هذا البيت بكل شيء قلته


المصدر : [ ذم الهوى ص 76 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

201- تنظيم السير والمرور

[ قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ]: أخبرنا ابن ناصر قال أنبأنا ابن يوسف قال أنبأنا ابن المذهب قال أنبأنا ابن مالك قال:
 بلغنا أن "سليمان" قال لابنه: يا بني, امش وراء الأَسَدِ والأَسْوَدِ, ولا تَمْشِ وراءَ امرأة


المصدر : [ ذم الهوى ص 92 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
"الأسود": هو نوع من الأفعوان شديد السواد، ويسمى " الأسود السالخ", قال الدميري: سمي بذلك لأنه يسلخ جلده كل عام، يقال أسود سالخ، ولا يقال للأنثى سالخة. وأسودان سالخ، وأساود سالخة وسوالخ
روى أبو داود [2603], والنسائي [563 عمل اليوم والليلة ], والحاكم [1637  ], وصححه عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال: «كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سافر فأقبل الليل، قال: يا أرض، ربي وربك الله، أعوذ بالله من شرك، وشر ما فيك، وشر ما خلق فيك، وشر ما يدب عليك، أعوذ بالله من أسد وأسود، ومن الحيّة والعقرب، ومن ساكن البلد ومن والد وما ولد» . ساكن البلد الجن، وقيل: الوالد وما ولد إبليس والشياطين.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

202- مُعَلِّم أمير , وتدريب على أعباء الملك

أحمد بن عبيد بن ناصح بن بلنجر, أبو جعفر النحوي الكوفي الديلمي الأصل, من موالي بني هاشم، يعرف بـ: "أبي عصيدة"
قال ياقوت: حدث عن: الأصمعي والواقدي, وعنه: القاسم الأنباري, وكان من أئمة العربية


أَدَّبَ ولد المتوكل "المعتز"، فلما أراد أبوه أن يوليه العهد حطه "أبو عصيدة" عن مرتبته قليلا، وأَخَّرَ غداءه قليلا، فلما كان وقت الانصراف قال للخادم: احمله. فضربه بغير ذنب
فكتب بذلك إلى المتوكل، فأحضره, فقال له: لم فعلت هذا بالمعتز؟ قال: بلغني ما عزم عليه أمير المؤمنين، فحططت منزلته ليعرف هذا المقدار، فلا يعجل بزوال نعمة أحد
وأَخَّرْتُ غداءه ليعرِفَ الجوعَ إذا شُكِيَ إليه
وضَرَبْتُه لغير ذنب ليَعْرِفَ مِقدَار الظُّلْمِ، فلا يَعْجَل على أحد. 
فقال: أحسنت، وأمر له بعشرة آلاف.


المصدر : [ بغية الوعاة 1/ 333 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
"لأبي جعفر" من التصانيف: "الزيادات من معاني الشعر واصلاحه"، "عيوان الاخبار والاشعار"، "المذكر والمؤنث"، و"المقصور والممدود", قيل توفي سنة 273 هـ أو 278 هـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

203- خنثى مشكل

قال [ أبو بكر ابن العربي المعافري رحمه الله ] :
قد كان يقرأ معنا بـ: "رباط أبي سعيد" على "الإمام الشهيد" من بلاد المغرب خنثى, له لحية، وله ثديان، وعنده جارية، فربك أعلم به, ومع طول الصحبة عَقَلَنِي الحياءُ عن سؤاله، و بودي اليوم لو كاشفته عن حاله 


المصدر : [أحكام القرآن 4 / 99]

قلت رحم الله والدي :
في مطبوعة "البجاوي" النص هكذا : [ ليس له لحية  ] أي بزيادة "ليس", وأشار المحقق إلى زيادتها من إحدى النسخ, وفي ظني أن الصواب بدونها, وإلا لم يكن للقصة فائدة ولا طرافة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

204- شرف الذكر

قال [ الحافظ "أبو بكر ابن العربي المعافري" رحمه الله عند قوله تعالى: {وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك وسوف تسألون} [الزخرف: 44].
المسألة الأولى في الذكر؛ وفيه ثلاثة أقوال: أحدهما: الشرف.
الثاني: الذكرى بالعهد المأخوذ في الدين.
الثالث: قال مالك: هو قول الرجل: "حدثني أبي عن أبيه"
ولم أجد في الإسلام هذه المرتبة إلا ببغداد، فإن "بني التميمي" بها يقولون: حدثني أبي قال: حدثني أبي إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبذلك شرفت أقدارهم، وعَظَّمَ الناس شأنَهم, وتَهَمَّمَت الخلافة بهم.
ورأيت بمدينة السلام ابني أبي محمد رزق الله بن عبد الوهاب بن أبي الفرح بن عبد العزيز بن الجرد بن أسد بن الليث بن سليمان بن أسد بن سفيان بن يزيد بن أكينة بن عبد الله التميمي وكانا يقولان: سمعنا أبانا رزق الله يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت علي بن أبي طالب يقول: وقد سئل عن الحنان المنان، الحنان الذي يقبل على من أعرض عنه, والمنان الذي يبدأ بالنوال قبل السؤال
والقائل سمعت عليا: "أكينة بن عبد الله" جدهم الأعلى.


المصدر : [ أحكام القرآن 4 / 110 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قد ذكر الحافظ في "الإصابة "[1 / 260]: "أكينة" جد "رزق اللَّه بن عبد الوهاب التميمي", قال "ابن ماكولا": قال لي "رزق اللَّه": إن لجده "أكينة" صحبة، وحدّث ابن ماكولا أيضا عن "رزق اللَّه": أن جده "عبد اللَّه" قدم على النبي صلّى اللَّه عليه وسلم، وكان اسمه "عبد اللّات" فسمّاه: "عبد اللَّه"، وهو: رزق اللَّه بن عبد الوهاب بن عبد العزيز بن الحارث بن أسد بن الليث بن الأسود بن سفيان بن يزيد بن أكينة بن عبد اللَّه التميمي.
وقد أخرج "الخطيب"، عن عبد الوهاب والد "رزق اللَّه"، عن آبائه حديثا ينتهي إلى "أكينة" المذكور، قال: سمعت عليّ بن أبي طالب، فذكر أثرا ولم يقع يزيد في النسب الّذي ساقه "الخطيب"، وكذلك أورده "ابن الصّلاح" في "علوم الحديث"، ونصّ "الخطيب" على أنهم تسعة آباء، ولا يصح ذلك إلا بإثبات "يزيد"، وقد ساق "ابن ماكولا" نسب "أكينة"، فقال: ابن يزيد بن الهيثم بن عبد اللَّه بن الحارث بن كلدة بن حنظلة بن زيد مناة بن تميم.
ورويناه في "المجلس" الّذي أملاه "رزق اللَّه التميمي" بأصبهان, قال: سمعت أبي عبد الوهاب يقول: سمعت أبي أبا الحسن عبد العزيز يقول: سمعت أبي أبا بكر الحارث يقول: سمعت أبي أسدا يقول: سمعت أبي سليمان يقول: سمعت أبي الأسود يقول:
يقول: سمعت أبي سفيان يقول: سمعت أبي يزيد يقول: سمعت أبي أكينة يقول: سمعت أبي الهيثم يقول: سمعت أبي عبد اللَّه يقول: سمعت رسول اللَّه صلّى اللَّه عليه وسلم يقول: «ما اجتمع قوم على ذكر إلّا حفّتهم الملائكة وغشيتهم الرّحمة»
قال "الذّهبيّ": أكثر آبائه لا ذكر لهم في تاريخ ولا في أسماء الرجال, وقد سقط من هذا الإسناد "الليث" والد "أسد"، وقد أثبته "الخطيب" في تاريخه لما ترجم "عبد العزيز", قلت: ولكنه لم يقع عنده ذكر "الهيثم"، وقاله شيخ شيوخنا الحافظ "العلائي" في "الوشي المعلم." انتهى
وقد قال قبله الحافظ  "ابن الصلاح" في "مقدمته":[ص 316] في النوع الخامس والأربعون: معرفة رواية الأبناء عن الآباء: من أظرف ذلك رواية أبي الفرج عبد الوهاب التميمي الفقيه الحنبلي، وكانت له ببغداد في "جامع المنصور" حلقة للوعظ والفتوى، عن أبيه، في تسعة من آبائه نسقا، أخبرني بذلك الشيخ أبو الحسن مؤيد بن محمد بن علي النيسابوري بقراءتي عليه بها، قال: أخبرنا أبو منصور عبد الرحمن بن محمد الشيباني في كتابه إلينا، قال: أخبرنا الحافظ أبو بكر أحمد بن علي، حدثنا عبد الوهاب بن عبد العزيز بن الحارث بن أسد بن الليث بن سليمان بن الأسود بن سفيان بن يزيد بن أكينة بن عبد الله التميمي من لفظه قال: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: ... سمعت علي بن أبي طالب وقد سئل عن الحنان المنان، فقال: الحنان الذي يقبل على من أعرض عنه، والمنان الذي يبدأ بالنوال قبل السؤال, آخرهم أكينة - بالنون - وهو السامع عليا - رضي الله عنه -.
وعلق عليه الحافظ زين الدين العراقي في "التقييد والإيضاح"[ص348] فقال: قد وقع لنا حديث مرفوع من هذا الوجه, وقع فيه التسلسل باثنى عشر أبا, وهو أعجب مما ذكره المصنف, أخبرنا به جماعة من شيوخنا, منهم شيخنا العلامة برهان الدين إبراهيم بن لاجين الرشيدى, قال انبأنا أحمد بن محمد بن إسحق الهمذاني, قال أنبأنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد القلانسى, قراءة عليه وانا حاضر بشيراز, انبأنا عبد العزيز بن منصور الآدمى, حدثنا رزق الله بن عبد الوهاب التميمى, سمعت أبي أبا الفرج عبد الوهاب يقول, سمعت أبي أبا الحسن عبد العزيز, يقول سمعت أبي أبا بكر الحرث يقول, سمعت أبي أسدا يقول, سمعت أبي الليث يقول, سمعت أبي سليمان يقول, سمعت أبي الأسود يقول, سمعت أبي سفيان يقول, سمعت أبي يزيد يقول, سمعت أبي أكينة يقول, سمعت أبي الهيثم يقول, سمعت أبي عبد الله يقول, سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ما اجتمع قوم على ذكر إلا حفتهم الملائكة وغشيتهم الرحمة" 
أخبرنا الحافظ "أبو سعيد بن العلائى" في كتاب "الوشى المعلم" قال: هذا إسناد غريب جدا, ورزق الله كان إمام الحنابلة في زمانه من الكبار المشهورين, متقدما في عدة علوم, مات سنة ثمانى وثمانين وأربع مائة, وأبوه أبو الفرج إمام مشهور أيضا, ولكن جده عبد العزيز متكلم فيه كثيرا على إمامته, واشتهر بوضع الحديث, وبقية آبائه مجهولون, لا ذكر لهم في شيء من الكتب أصلا, وقد تخبط فيهم عبد العزيز أيضا بالتغيير.انتهى
بيان وتوضيح: "الوشي المعلم في من روى عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم" تأليف الحافظ "صلاح الدين أبي سعيد خليل  بن كيكلدي العلائي"/ت 761 هـ , في مجلد كبير، قسمه أقساما, وخرج في كل ترجمة حديثا من مرويه, وصل فيه إلى حرف العين ترجمة: "عبد الملك بن عمر بن محمد بن حاطب عن أبيه عن جده", عدد تراجمه (260) ترجمة
طبع الكتاب في مكتبة المعلا الكويت 1988 تحقيق: باسم فيصل الجوابرة, وقد ألحق بآخره "مستدركا" ما فات "أصله" , بلغت تراجمه (187) ترجمة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

205- من فتاوى الإمام "موفق الدين ابن قدامة المقدسي" صاحب "المغني" رحمه الله

[ قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله ] :
من "فتاويه" المتعلقة بعلم الحديث, نقلتها من خط الحافظ "أبي محمد البرزالي" رحمه الله.
- سئل: هل تجوز الرواية من نسخة غير معارضة؟.
فأجاب: إذا كان الكاتب معروفا بصحة النقل وقلة الغلط جازت الرواية.
- وسئل: إذا لم يذكر القارئ الإسناد في أول الكتاب، وذكره في آخره، وقال: أخبرك به فلان عن فلان، وأقر الشيخ بذلك فهل يجزيه ؟
فأجاب: يجوز إذا قال له ذلك عقيب قراءته عليه، وإلا فلا.
- وسئل: هل يصح السماع بقراءة الصبي والفاسق ؟
فأجاب: إن كان له مقابل صَحَّ، وإلا فهو بمنزلة روايته.
- وسئل: هل يجوز الكتابة والمطالعة، أو الإغفاء يسيرا، في وقت السماع أو يجوز للشيخ أن يكتب ويقرأون عليه؟.
فأجاب: ما رأينا أحدا يحترز من هذا.
- وسئل: إذا سقط من متن الحديث حرف أو حرف أو ألف، هل يجوز إثباتها؟ , وهل يجب إصلاح لحن من جهة الإعراب؟.
فأجاب: يجوز إصلاحه, قال الأوزاعي: يُصلَح اللحن والخطأ والتحريف في الحديث
- وسئل: إذا وجد في كتابه اسما مصحفا أو كلمة، وهو كذلك في سماع شيخه, فهل يجور له إن يغيره في كتابه على الصواب؟ 
أجاب: له تغييره, والله أعلم.


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 3 / 307 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

206- إصلاح الباطن أولا

[ قال ابن أبي يعلى ]: أخبرنا البرقاني قال: قلت "لأبي الحسين بن سمعون": أيها الشيخ, تدعو الناس إلى الزهد في الدنيا, والترك لها, وتلبس أحسن الثياب, وتأكل أطيب الطعام, فكيف هذا؟ 
فقال: كُلُّ ما يُصْلِحُك لله فافْعَلهُ, إذا صَلُحَ حَاُلكَ معَ الله بلَبْسِ لَيِّنِ الثِّيَابِ وأَكْلِ طَيِّبِ الطعام فلا يَضُرُّك.


المصدر : [ طبقات الحنابلة 2/ 156 ]


قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
هذه "الفائدة" من باب "الفائدة" رقم [192] ومعناهما واحد

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

207- ولاية المظالم ونقابة الأشراف

قال [ "أبو بكر ابن العربي المعافري" رحمه الله ]
أما "ولاية المظالم" فهي ولاية غريبة, أحدثها من تأخر من الولاة، لفساد الولاية وفساد الناس؛ وهي عبارة عن كل حكم يعجز عنه القاضي فينظر فيه من هو أقوى منه يدا؛ وذلك أن التنازع إذا كان بين ضعيفين قوى أحدهما القاضي، وإذا كان بين قَوي وضعيف أو قويين والقوة في أحدهما بالولاية كظلم الأمراء والعمال فهذا مما نصب له الخلفاء أنفسهم، وأول من جلس إليه "عبد الملك بن مروان" فرده إلى قاضيه "ابن إدريس"، ثم جلس له "عمر بن عبد العزيز" فرد مظالم بني أمية على المظلومين؛ إذ كانت في أيدي الولاة والعتاة الذين تعجز عنهم القضاة، ثم صارت سُنَّة، فصار "بنو العباس" يجلسون لها، وفي قصة دارسةٍ عَلَيَّ أنها في أصل وضعها داخلة في القضاء، ولكن الولاة أضعفوا الخطة القَضَوِيَّة ليتمكنوا من ضعف الرعية، ليحتاج الناس إليهم، فيقعدوا عنهم، فتبقى المظالم بحالها.
       وأما "ولاية النقابة" فهي مُحدثة أيضا؛ لأنه لما كثرت الدعاوى في الأنساب الهاشمية، لاستيلائها على الدولة، نَصَب الولاةُ قوماً يحفظون الأنساب لئلا يدخل فيها من ليس منها، ثم زادتِ الحالُ فسادا، فجعلوا إليهم من يحكم بينهم، فرَدُّوهُم لقاضٍ منهم لئلا تمتهنهم القضاة من سائر القبائل، وهم أشرف منهم، وهي بدعية تنافي الشرعية.



المصدر : [ أحكام القرآن (4 / 61 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

208- عليك بنفسك

قال "أبو معاوية الضرير": بعث "هشام بن عبد الملك" إلى "الأعمش": أن اكتب لي مناقب "عثمان", ومساوئ "علي", فأخذ "الأعمش" القرطاس وأدخلها في فم شاة فلاكتها، وقال لرسوله: قل له: هذا جوابك، فقال له الرسول: إنه قد آلى أن يقتلني إن لم آته بجوابك، وتَحَمَّلَ عليه بإخوانه، فقالوا له: يا أبا محمد, افْتَدِهِ من القتل، فلما أَلَحُّوا عليه كتب له : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أما بعد يا أمير المؤمنين، فلو كانت "لعثمان" رضي الله عنه مناقب أهل الأرض ما نَفَعَتْكَ، ولو كانت "لعلي" رضي الله عنه مساوئ أهل الأرض ما ضَرَّتْكَ، فعليك بِخُوَيْصَةِ نفسك، والسلام 

المصدر : [ وفيات الأعيان 2 / 402 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

209- "مُدُّ النبي" صلى الله عليه وسلم و "مد هشام"

قال [ العلامة "أبو بكر ابن العربي " رحمه الله ]: قد بَيَّنَا في كفارة اليمين أن المعتبر الوَسَطُ من الإطعام، وهو مد بـ: "مد النبي" صلى الله عليه وسلم, وقال "مالك" في رواية "ابن القاسم" و"ابن عبد الحكم": مد بـ: "مد هشام"، وهو الشِّبَعُ هاهنا؛ لأن الله تعالى أطلق الطعام ولم يذكر الوسط
وقال في رواية "أشهب": مدان بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيل له: ألم تكن قلت: "مد هشام"، قال: بلى، ومدان بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحب إلي. وكذلك قال عنه "ابن القاسم" أيضا. و"مد هشام" هو مدان غير ثلث بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال أشهب: قلت له: أيختلف الشبع عندنا وعندكم؟, قال: نعم. الشبع عندنا مد بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, والشبع عندكم أكثر؛ لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دعا لنا بالبركة دونكم، وأنتم تأكلون أكثر مما نأكل نحن، وهذا بين جدا.
قال "ابن العربي": وقع الكلام هاهنا كما ترون في "مد هشام"، وددت أن يهشم الزمان ذكره، ويمحو من الكتب رسمه؛ فإن المدينة التي نزل الوحي بها، واستقر بها الرسول، ووقع عندهم الظهار, وقيل لهم فيه: «فإطعام ستين مسكينا» فَهِمُوه وعرفوا المراد به، وأنه الشبع، وقدره معروف عندهم, متقدر لديهم، فقد كانوا يجوعون لحاجة, ويشبعون بسنة لا بشهوة ومجاعة، وقد ورد ذكر الشبع في الأخبار كثيرا، وقد تكلمنا على هذه في "الأنوار"، واستمرت الحال على ذلك أيام الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين، حتى نفخ الشيطان في أذن "هشام"، فرأى "مد النبي" صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يشبعه، ولا مثله من حاشيه ونظرائه، فسَوَّلَ له أن يتخذ مُدا يكون فيه شبعه، فجعله رطلين، وحمل الناس عليه، فإذا ابتل عاد نحو ثلاثة أرطال، فغير السنة، وأذهب محل البركة.
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين دعا ربه لأهل المدينة بالبركة لهم في مدهم وصاعهم: مثل ما بارك لإبراهيم بمكة. فكانت البركة تجري بدعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مده، فسعى الشيطان في تغيير هذه السنة وإذهاب البركة، فلم يستجب له في ذلك إلا هشام، فكان من حق العلماء أن يلغوا ذكره، ويمحوا رسمه، وإذا لم يغيروا أمره، وأما أن يحيلوا على ذكره في الأحكام، ويجعلوه تفسيرا لما ذكره الله ورسوله بعد أن كان مفسرا عند الصحابة الذين نزل عليهم فخطب جسيم؛ ولذلك كانت رواية "أشهب" في ذكر مدين بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كفارة الظهار أحب إلينا من الرواية بأنها بمد هشام.
ألا ترى كيف نبه "مالك" على هذا العلم بقوله "لأشهب": الشبع عندنا بـ: "مد النبي" صلى الله عليه وسلم، والشبع عندكم أكثر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا لنا بالبركة، وبهذا أقول؛ فإن العبادات إذا أديت بالسنة، فإن كانت في البدن كان أسرع للقبول، وإن كانت في المال كان قليلها أثقل في الميزان، وأبرك في يد الآخذ، وأطيب في شدقه، وأقل آفة في بطنه، وأكثر إقامة لصلبه، والله الموفق لا رب غيره


المصدر : [ أحكام القرآن 4 / 196]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

210- غض البصر

[ قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ]: أخبرنا المحمدان ابن ناصر وابن عبد الباقي, قالا أنبأنا حمد بن أحمد , قال أنبأنا أبو نعيم أحمد بن عبد الله, قال حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق, قال حدثنا أحمد بن الحسين الأنصاري, قال حدثنا أبو عصمة قال:
 كنت عند "ذي النون" وبين يديه فتى حَسَن يُمْلِي عليه شيئا, فمرت امرأة ذات حُسْن وجمال وخلق, فجعل الفتى يُسَاِرق النظر إليها, ففَطِنَ "ذو النون" فلوى عُنُق الفتى, وأنشأ يقول:
دَعِ المَصُوغَات من ماء ومن طين  ***  واشغل هَوَاكَ بحُورٍ خُرَّدٍ عِين
المصدر : [ ذم الهوى 1 / 84 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

211- رسالة في إنكار التأويل على ابن الجوزي "لأبي الفضل العلثي" رحمهما الله

أبو الفضل إسحاق بن أحمد بن محمد بن غانم العلثي، الزاهد القدوة [ت 634 هـ], كان قدوة صالحا زاهدا، فقيها عالما، أمارا بالمعروف، نهاء عن المنكر، لا يخاف أحدا إلا الله، ولا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم...أرسل رسالة طويلة إلى الشيخ "أبي الفرج بن الجوزي" بالإنكار عليه فيما يقع في كلامه من الميل إلى أهل التأويل يقول فيها:


من "عبيد الله إسحاق بن أحمد بن محمد بن غانم العلثي"، إلى "عبد الرحمن بن الجوزي"، حمانا الله وإياه من الاستكبار عن قبول النصائح، ووفقنا وإياه لإتباع السلف الصالح، وبصرنا بالسنة السنية، ولا حرمنا الاهتداء باللفظات النبوية، وأعاذنا من الابتداع من الشريعة المحمدية, فلا حاجة إلى ذلك, فقد تركنا على بيضاء نقية، وأكمل الله لنا الدين، وأغنانا عن آراء المتنطعين، ففي كتاب الله وسنة رسوله مقنع لكل من رغب أو رهب، ورزقنا الله الاعتقاد السليم، ولا حرمنا التوفيق، فإذا حرمه العبد لم ينفع التعليم, وعرفنا أقدار نفوسنا، وهدانا الصراط المستقيم, ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم، وفوق كل في علم عليم. وبعد حمد الله سبحانه، والصلاة على رسوله: فلا يخفى أن الدين النصيحة، خصوصا للمولى الكريم، والرب الرحيم, فكم قد زَلَّ قَلَم، وعَثَرَ قَدَم، وزَلَقَ مُتكلم، ولا يحيطون به علما, قال: عز من قائل: "ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير"
وأنت يا "عبد الرحمن"، فما يزال يَبْلُغُ عنك ويُسْمَعُ منك، ويُشَاهَدُ في كتبك المسموعة عليك، تذكر كثيرا ممن كان قبلك من العلماء بالخطأ، اعتقادا منك أنك تصدع بالحق من غير محاباة، ولا بد من الجريان في ميدان النصح, إما لتنتفع إن هداك الله، وإما لتركيب حجة الله عليك, ويَحْذَرَ الناسُ قولكَ الفاسد، ولا يَغُرُّكَ كثرةُ إطلاعك على العلوم, فرب مبلغ أوعى من سامع، ورب حامل فقه لا فقه له، ورب بحرٍ كَدِرٍ ونهْرٍ صَافٍ، فلسْتَ بأعْلَمَ من الرسولِ، حيث قال له الإمام "عمر": " أتصلي على ابن أُبَيّ ؟ أنزل القرآن: "ولا تصل على أحد منهم", ولو كان لا ينكر من قَلَّ علمُهُ على من كَثُرَ عِلْمُهُ إذا لَتَعَطَّلَ الأمر بالمعروف، وصِرنا كبني إسرائيل, حيث قال تعالى: "كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه"، بل يُنْكِرُ المفضولُ على الفاضلِ, وينكر الفاجرُ على الوَلِيِّ، على تقدير معرفة الوَلِيِّ, وإلا "فابن التنقا" ليطلب و"ابن السمندل" ليجلب 
إلى أن قال: واعلم أنه قد كَثُرَ النكيرُ عليك من العلماء والفضلاء، والأخيار في الآفاق بمقالتك الفاسدة في الصفات, وقد أبانوا وَهَاء مقالتك، وحَكَوا عنك أنك أَبَيْتَ النصيحة، فعندك من الأقوال التي لا تليق بالسنة ما يضيق الوقت عن ذكرها
فذكر عنك: أنك ذكرت في الملائكة المقربين، الكرام الكاتبين، فصلا زعمت أنه مواعظ، وهو تشقيق وتفهيق، وتكلف بَشِعٌ، خلا أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكلام السلف الصالح الذي لا يَخَالِفُ سنة، فعَمِدْتَ وجعلتها مناظرة معهم, فمن أَذِنَ لك في ذلك, وهم مُستَغْفِرون للذين آمنوا، ولا يستكبرون عن عبادة الله, وقد قَرَنَ شهادته بشهادتهم قبل أولى العلم, وما علينا كان الآدمي أفضل منهم أم لا، فتلك مسألة أخرى.
فشرعت تقول: إذا ثارت نار الحسد فمن يَطْفِيها ؟ وفي الغيبة ما فيها، مع كلام غث, أليس منا فلان؟ , ومنا فلان؟ ومنا الأنبياء والأولياء من فعل هذا من السلف قبلك؟ , ولو قال لك قائل من الملائكة: أليس منكم فرعون وهامان؟ , أليس منكم من ادعى الربوبية؟ , فعمن أخذت هذه الأقوال المُحْدَثة، والعبارات المُزَوَّقَة، التي لا طائل تحتها, وقد شَغَلْتَ بها الناس عن الاشتغال بالعلم النافع, أحدهم قد أُنْسِيَ القرآن وهو يُعِيُد "فصل الملائكة ومناظرتهم"، ويتكلم به في الآفاق, فأين الوعظ والتذكير من هذه الأقوال الشنيعة البشعة.
ثم تعرضت لصفات الخالق تعالى، كأنها صَدَرَتْ لا من صدر سَكَنَ فيه احتشام العلي العظيم، ولا أملاها قلب مليء بالهيبة والتعظيم، بل من واقعات النفوس البهرجية الزيوف, وزعمت أن طائفة من أهل السنة والأخيار تلقوها وما فهموا, وحاشاهم من ذلك, بل كفوا عن الثرثرة والتشدق، لا عجزا - بحمد الله - عن الجدال والخصام، ولا جهلا بطرق الكلام. وإنما أمسكوا عن الخوض في ذلك عن علم ودراية، لا عن جهل وعماية.
والعجب ممن ينتحل مذهب السلف، ولا يرى الخوض في الكلام, ثم يقدم على تفسير ما لم يَرَهُ أولا، ويقول: إذا قلنا كذا أدى إلى كذا، ويقيس ما ثبت من صفات الخالق على ما لم يثبت عنده, فهذا الذي نُهِيتَ عنه. 
وكيف تنقضُ عهدك وقولك بقول فلان وفلان من المتأخرين؟ , فلا تُشْمِتْ بنا المبتدعة, فيقولون: تنسبوننا إلى البدع, وأنتم أكثر بدعا منا، أفلا تنظرون إلى قول من اعتقدتم سلامة عَقْدِه، وتُثْبِتُونَ معرفته وفضله, كيف أقول ما لم يقل، فكيف يجوز أن تتبع المتكلمين في آرائهم، وتخوض مع الخائضين فيما خاضوا فيه، ثم تنكر عليهم, هذا من العجب العجيب, ولو أن مخلوقا وصف مخلوقا مثله بصفات من غير رؤية ولا خبر صادق لكان كاذبا في إخباره, فكيف تصفون الله سبحانه بشيء ما وقفتم على صحته، بل بالظنون والواقعات، وتنفون الصفات التي رَضِيَهَا لنفسه، وأخبر بها رسوله بنقل الثقات الأثبات، يُحْتَمَلُ، ويُحْتَمَلُ.
ثم لك في الكتاب الني أسميته: "الكشف لمشكل الصحيحين" مقالات عجيبة، تارة تحكيها عن "الخطابي" وغيره من المتأخرين، أطَّلَعَ هؤلاء على الغيب, وأنتم تقولون: لا يجوز التقليد في هذا، ثم ذكره فلان، ذكره "ابن عقيل"، فنريد الدليل من الذاكر أيضا، فهو مجرد دعوى، وليس الكلام في الله وصفاته بالهَيِّنِ ليُلْقَى إلى مَجَارِي الظنون 
إلى أن قال: إذا أردت: كان "ابن عقيل" العالم، وإذا أردت: صار لا يفهم، أَوْهَيْتَ مقالته لما أردت
ثم قال: وذكرت الكلام المحدث على الحديث، ثم قلت: والذي يقع لي, فبهذا تقدم على الله، وتقول: قال علماؤنا، والذي يقع لي, تتكلمون في الله عز وجل بواقعاتكم تخبرون عن صفاته, ثم ما كفاك حتى قلت: هذا من تحريف بعض الرواة, تَحَكُّماً من غير دليل, وما رويت عن ثقة آخر أنه قال: قد غيره الراوي فلا ينبغي بالرواة العدول: أنهم حَرَّفُوا، ولو جوزتم لهم الرواية بالمعنى، فهم أقرب إلى الإصابة منكم, وأهل البدع إذا كلما رويتم حديثا ينفرون منه، يقولون: يحتمل أنه من تغيير بعض الرواة, فإذا كان المذكور في الصحيح المنقول من تحريف بعض الرواة، فقولكم ورأيكم في هذا يحتمل أنه من رأى بعض الغُوَاة.
وتقول: قد "انزعج" الخطابي لهذه الألفاظ, فما الذي أزعجه دون غيره؟ , ونراك تبني شيئا ثم تَنْقُضُهُ، وتقول: قد قال فلان وفلان، وتنسب ذلك إلى إمامنا أحمد رضي الله عنه, ومذهبه معروف في السكوت عن مثل هذا، ولا يفسره، بل صحح الحديث، و[ منع ] من تأويله.
وكثير ممن أخذ عنك العلم إذا رجع إلى بيته علم بما في عيبته من العيب، وذم مقالتك وأبطلها, وقد سمعنا عنك ذلك من أعيان أصحابك المحبوبين عندك، الذين مدحتهم بالعلم، ولا غرض لهم فيك، بل أدوا النصيحة إلى عباد الله، ولك القول وضِدُّهُ منصوران, وكل ذلك بناء على الواقعات والخواطر.
وتَدَّعِي أن الأصحابَ خَلَّطُوا في الصفات، فقد قَبُحْتَ أكثر منهم، وما وَسِعَتْكَ السُنَّةُ, فاتق الله سبحانه. ولا تتكلم فيه برأيك فهذا خبر غيب، لا يُسْمَعُ إلا من الرسول المعصوم، فقد نصبتم حربا للأحاديث الصحيحة, والذين نقلوها نقلوا شرائع الإسلام, ثم لك قصيدة مسموعة عليك في سائر الآفاق، اعتقدها قوم، وماتوا بخلاف اعتقادك الآن فيما يبلغ عنك، وسُمِعَ منك, منها:
ولو رأيت النار هبت، فغدت ... تحرق أهل البغي والعناد
وكلما ألقى فيها حطمت ... وأهلكته، وهي في ازدياد
فيضع الجبار فيها قدما ... جلت عن التشبيه بالأجساد
فتنزوي من هيبته، وتمتلي ... فلو سمعت صوتها ينادي
حسبي حسبي، قد كفاني ما أرى ... من هيبة أذهبت اشتداد
فاحذر مقال مبتدع في قوله ... يروم تأويلا بكل [وادي]

فكيف هذه الأقوال: وما معناها؟ , فإنا نخاف أن تُحْدِثَ لنا قولا ثالثا، فيذهب الاعتقاد الأول باطلا, لقد آذيت عباد الله وأضللتهم، وصار شُغْلُكَ نَقْلُ الأقوال فحَسَبْ
و"ابن عقيل" سامحه الله، قد حكى عنه: أنه تاب بمحضر من علماء وقته, من مثل هذه الأقوال، بمدينة السلام  عمرها الله بالإسلام والسنة, فهو بريء على هذا التقدير مما يوجد بخطه، أو يُنْسَب إليه من التأويلات، والأقوال المخالفة للكتاب والسنة.
وأنا وافدة الناس والعلماء والحفاظ إليك، فإما أن تَنْتَهِي عن هذه المقالات، وتَتُوبَ التوبةَ النصوح، كما تاب غيرك، وإلا كشفوا للناس أمرك، وسَيَّرُوا ذلك في البلاد, وبينوا وجه الأقوال الغثة، وهذا أمر تُشُووِرَ فيه، وقُضِيَ بليل، والأرض لا تخلو من قائم لله بحجة، والجرح لا شك مقدم على التعديل، والله على ما نقول وكيل، وقد أعذر من أنذر.
وإذا تأولت الصفات على اللغة، وسَوَّغْتَهُ لنفسك، وأَبَيْتَ النصيحةَ، فليس هو مذهب الإمام الكبير "أحمد بن حنبل" قدس الله روحه، فلا يُمْكِنُك الانتساب إليه بهذا، فاخْتَرْ لنفسِك مذهبا، إن مكنت من ذلك، وما زال أصحابنا يجهرون بصريح الحق في كل وقت, ولو ضربوا بالسيوف، لا يخافون في الله لومة لائم، ولا يبالون بشناعة مُشَنِّع، ولا كَذِبِ كَاذِب، ولهم من الإسم العَذْبِ الهَنِيِّ، وترَكِهِم الدُّنيا, وإعراضهم عنها اشتغالا بالآخرة ما هو مَعلوم مَعرُوف, ولقد سَوَّدْتَ وُجُوهَنا بمقالَتِك الفاسدة، وانفرادِك بنفسِك، كأنك جَبَّارٌ من الجبابرة، ولا كَرَامَةَ لك ولا نُعْمَى، ولا نُمَكّنُّكَ من الجهرِ بمخالفةِ السّنةِ، ولو اسْتُقْبِلَ من الرأي ما اسْتُدْبِرَ: لم يُحْكَ عنك كلام في السهل ولا في الجبل، ولكن قَدَّرَ اللهُ وما شاءَ فَعَل، بيننا وبينَكَ كتابُ الله وسنةُ رسوله، قال الله تعالى: " فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول ", ولم يقل: إلى "ابن الجوزي".
وترى كل من أَنْكَرَ عليكَ نَسَبْتَهُ إلى الجهلِ، ففضلُ اللهِ أُوِتِيتَهُ وحدك؟ , وإذا جَهَّلْتَ الناسَ فمن يَشْهَدُ لك أنك عالم؟ , ومن أجهلُ منكَ حيث لا تصغي إلى نصيحة ناصح ؟ , وتقول: من كان فلان، ومن كان فلان من الأئمة الذين وصل العلم إليك عنهم، من أنت إذا ؟ , فلقد استراحَ من خافَ مقامَ رَبِّه، وأَحْجَمَ عن الخوضِ فيما لا يعلم لئلا يندم, فانْتَبِه يا مسكينُ قبل المماتِ، وحَسِّنِ القَوْلَ والعملَ، فقد قَرُبَ الأجلُ، لِله الأمرُ من قبلُ ومن بعدُ، ولا حولَ ولا قوةَ إلا بالله العلي العظيمِ


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 3 / 445 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
وافق كثير من الأئمة الأعلام "العلثي" رحمه الله في إنكاره التأويل على "ابن الجوزي", فهذا الحافظ الذهبي يقول في "السير"[21 / 368]: ليته لم يخض في التأويل، ولا خالف إمامه, وقال أيضا [21 / 381]:  كتب إلي أبو بكر بن طرخان، أخبرنا الإمام "موفق الدين"، قال: "ابن الجوزي" إمام أهل عصره في الوعظ، وصنف في فنون العلم تصانيف حسنة، وكان صاحب فنون، كان يصنف في الفقه، ويدرس، وكان حافظا للحديث، إلا أننا لم نرض تصانيفه في السنة، ولا طريقته فيها، وكانت العامة يعظمونه، وكانت تنفلت منه في بعض الأوقات كلمات تنكر عليه في السنة، فيُسْتَفْتَى عليه فيها، ويَضِيقُ صدرُهُ من أجلها, وللشيخ "أحمد بن عطية الزهراني" رسالة ماجستير بعنوان: "ابن الجوزي بين التأويل والتفويض" / يمكنكم تحميلها من الرابط  التالي
ترجمة الإمام "أبي الفضل العلثي" رحمه الله في "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة"[3 / 445], "المقصد الارشد"[1 / 246], "شذرات الذهب"[6 / 11]: قال ابن رجب : أنكر على الخليفة "الناصر" فمن دونه, وواجه الخليفة "الناصر" وصَدَعَهُ بالحق, قال "ناصح الدين بن الحنبلي" وقرأته بخطه: هو اليوم شيخ العراق، والقائم بالإنكار على الفقهاء والفقراء وغيرهم فيما ترخصوا فيه, وقال "المنذري": قيل: إنه لم يكن في زمانه أكثر إنكارا للمنكر منه، وحُبِسَ على ذلك مدة, قال "ابن رجبّ: وله رسائل كثيرة إلى الأعيان بالإنكار عليهم والنصح لهم, ورأيت بخطه كتابا أرسله الى الخليفة ببغداد, وأرسل أيضا إلى الشيخ "علي بن إدريس" الزاهد صاحب الشيخ "عبد القادر" رسالة طويلة، تتضمن إنكار الرقص والسماع, والمبالغة في ذلك, وله في معنى ذلك عدة رسائل إلى غير واحد.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

رابط مدونة:  فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
http://majalisabuyaala.blogspot.com/

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

212- على الإسلام والسنة

قال "الأوزاعي": رأيت رب العزة في المنام , فقال: أنت الذي تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر ؟ , فقلت: بفضلك أي رب, ثم قلت: يا رب أمتني على الاسلام, فقال: وعلى السنة.


المصدر : [ البداية والنهاية لابن كثير 10/ 125 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

213- واعظ خليفة

دخل بعض الزهاد على "المنصور" فقال: إن الله أعطاك الدنيا بأسرها فاشتر نفسك ببعضها، واذكر ليلة تبيتُ في القبر لم تَبِت قبلها ليلة، واذكر ليلة تَمَخَّضُ عن يوم لا ليلة بعده, قال: فأفحم المنصور قوله, وأمر له بمال, فقال: لو احتجت إلى مالك لما وعظتك


المصدر : [ البداية والنهاية لابن كثير 10/ 131 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

214- أسماء أسنان الإنسان

قال "ابن قتيبة": قال "أبو زيد": للإنسان أربع ثنايا, وأربع رباعيات، الواحدة رباعية مخففة, وأربعة أنياب، وأربعة ضواحك، واثنتا عشرة رحى، ثلاث في كل شق، وأربعة نواجذ وهي أقصاها. 
وقال "الأصمعي" مثل ذلك كله، إلا أنه جعل الأرحاء ثمانيا: أربعا من فوق, وأربعا من أسفل. 
و"الناجذ": ضرس الحلم، يقال: رجل منجذ: إذا أحكم الأمور، وذلك مأخوذ من الناجذ, والنواجذ للإنسان بمنزلة القارح من الفرس, وهي الأنياب من ذوات الخف. 
وقال "أبو بكر الأنباري": النواجذ: آخر الأضراس، واحدها نجذ، ولا تبدو إلا عند الشديد من الضحك، وفي الفم اثنان وثلاثون سنا: ثنيتان من فوق، وثنيتان من تحت، ورباعيتان من فوق، ورباعيتان من تحت، ونابان من فوق، ونابان من تحت، وضاحكان من فوق، وضاحكان من تحت، وثلاث أرحاء من فوق، وثلاث أرحاء من تحت في الجانب الأيمن، وفي الجانب الأيسر, وناجذان في الجانب الأيمن، وناجذان في الجانب الأيسر. ويقال لما بين الثنية والأضراس: العارض، قال جرير:
(أتذكر يوم تصقل عارضيها ...**************)
وقد رتبها بعض أهل اللغة, فقال: "الثنايا" أربع: اثنتان من فوق، واثنتان من تحت، ثم يليهن الرباعيتان: اثنتان من فوق، واثنتان من تحت, ثم يليهن "الأنياب" وهي أربع، ثم يليهن "الأضراس" وهي عشرون، من كل جانب من الفم خمسة من أسفل, وخمسة من فوق، منها "الضواحك" وهي أربعة أضراس تلي الأنياب، إلى جنب كل ناب من أسفل الفم وأعلاه ضاحك, ثم بعد الضواحك "الطواحن"، ويقال لها: "الأرحاء"، وهي اثنا عشر طاحنا من كل جانب ثلاثة، ثم يلي الطواحن "النواجذ"، وهي آخر الأسنان، من كل جانب من الفم, واحد من فوق, وواحد من أسفل.


المصدر: [ كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين 1/ 238 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قال في "زاد المعاد"[ 1 / 175]: كان جُلُّ ضحِكِه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- التبسم، بل كله التبسم، فكان نِهَايَةُ ضحكه أن تبدو "نواجذه", وكان يضحك مما يضحك منه، وهو مما يتعجب من مثله, ويستغرب وقوعه ويستندر.اهـ وقد جمع الشيخ "أحمد بن الصديق الغماري" المغربي أحاديث ضحكه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حتى بدو نواجده في "جزء" صغير سماه: "شوارق الأنوار المنيفة بظهورالنواجذ الشريفة", وهو مطبوع/ وهذا رابط تحميله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

216- همة عالية خارقة

زين الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الدايم بن نعمة المقدسي الصالحي الحنبلي، الكاتب المحدث المعمر، الخطيب [ت668 هـ]
كان يكتب خطا حسنا، ويكتب سريعا. فكتب ما لا يوصف كثرة من الكتب الكبار، والأجزاء المنثورة لنفسه وبالأجرة، حتى كان يكتب في اليوم إذا تفرغ تسعة كراريس أو أكثر، ويكتب مع اشتغاله بمصالحه الكراسين والثلاثة, وكتب " الخرقي " في ليلة واحدة, وكتب "تاريخ الشام" لابن عساكر مرتين, و "المغني" للشيخ "موفق الدين" مرات, وذكر: أنه كتب بيده ألفي مجلدة، وأنه لازم الكتابة أزيد من خمسين سنة.


المصدر : [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 4 / 98]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
سبحان الله ما أعظم خلقه وقدرته, "تاريخ ابن عساكر" طبع في "70" مجلدا يفني أحدنا عمره في قرائته, مع الراحة الكاملة والمكيفات والمبردات, وهذا "الإمام" ينسخه مرتين سوى ما ذكر مما تنوء بنسخه العصبة من الرجال الأقوياء, هذا مع صعوبة العيش في زمنهم وعدم تيسر  وتوفر كثير من وسائل الراحة التي ننعم بها نحن
وإحدى نسختي "التاريخ" كتبها للمؤرخ المحدث "ابن العديم" صاحب "بغية الطلب" فقد ذكر في ترجمته [2 / 964] فقال: كان يورق بالأجرة, ويكتب سريعا، وكتب شيئا كثيرا، ولم يكن بخطه بأس, وكتب لي بخطه "تاريخ دمشق" للحافظ "أبي القاسم الدمشقي"، وكتاب "الذيل لأبي سعد السمعاني".اهـ
وقال أيضا:[ 2 / 965]: ذكر لي أنه نسخ بخطه ألفي مجلد، وقال لي: أنا أنسخ الى الآن وأطالع، وعمري إحدى وثمانون سنة، وكتبت أمس اثنتي عشرة ورقة، وأنا أشكر الله تعالى على ذلك.اهـ 
وممن نسخ الكثير وبرع في ذلك من المحدثين الإمام الحافظ الرحال أبو الفضل محمد بن طاهر بن القيسراني المقدسي الظاهري [ت507هـ], فقد ذكر "الذهبي" في "السير"[19 / 363]: قال السلفي: سمعت "محمد بن طاهر" يقول: كتبت "الصحيحين" و"سنن أبي داود" سبع مرات بالأجرة، وكتبت "سنن ابن ماجة" عشر مرات بالري.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

217- رضا الناس

قال "يونس بن عبد الأعلى": قال لي "الشافعي": يا أبا موسى, رضا الناس غايةٌ لا تُدرك, ما أقوله لك إلا نصحاً, ليس إلى السلامة من الناس سبيل, فانظر ما فيه صلاح نفسك فالزمه, ودَعْ الناس وما هم فيه.


المصدر : "مناقب الشافعي للأبري" [ص 90]:

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
"رضا الناس غايةٌ لا تُدرك", ذكروه في كتب الأمثال, لابن سلام[ص 277], ولابن رفاعة الهاشمي[692], و"مجمع الأمثال"[1584], وقال: هذا المثل يروى في كلام أكثم بن صيفي
وقال في "كشف الخفاء"[1 / 494]: ليس بحديث، ورواه "الخطابي" في "العزلة" عن "أكثم بن صيفي" أنه قال، وزاد: "ولا يكره سخط من رضاه الجور", وقال "النجم": وذكر "أبو بكر بن العربي" في كتاب الزكاة من "عارضته": أن هذا القول مثل كان مبتذلًا في الألسنة وهو كلام ساقط، بل لرضا الناس غاية مدركة وهي: الحق, فمن طلبه من الناس فرضاه مُدْرَك, ومن طلب غير الحق فلا يُعتبر رضاه, قال: ولكن البَطَّالِين والمُقَصِّرِين إذا ضَيَّعُوا الحقوق فلامهم الناس قالوا: رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك، وقال "الزين العراقي": إنما يريد من أطلق ذلك أن إرضاء جميع الناس لا يُدرك؛ لأن المختصمين في شيء رضا أحدهما سخط الآخر, قال: فليست هذه الكلمة ساقطة, بل هي كلمة حق قالها "سفيان الثوري"، وزاد في "الحِلية" عنه: طلب الدنيا غاية لا تدرك, انتهى, وفي "ابن الغرس": قال "الفُضَيل": من عرف الناس استراح، أي: من عرف أنهم لا يَضُرُّونَ ولا ينفعون استراح.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

218- أبيات في صاحب

[قال الحافظ السلفي رحمه الله ]: أنشدني "أبو الفضل أحمد بن عبد الحق بن القاسم التميمي"  "لابن الحداد الصقلي" في "أبي محمد بن الرماج" المقيم بالإسكندرية

تَرَحَّلَ عَنَّا صَاحِبٌ وَهُوَ عَاتِبٌ ... عَلَيْنَا فَزَادَ اللَّهُ مَا بَيْنَنَا بُعْدَا
فَفَارَقَ إخْوَانًا عَلَيْهِ أَعِزَّةً ... فَمَا شَقَّقُوا جَيْبًا وَلَا لَطَمُوا خَدًّا
فلوا أَنَّ ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ حَيٌّ سَأَلْتُهُ ... لِيَجْعَلَ مَا بَيْنِي وَمَا بَيْنَهُ سدا


المصدر : [ معجم السفر ص 34 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

219- أبيات في القناعة 

صفي الدين أبو الفضائل عبد المؤمن بن عبد الحق بن عبد الله بن علي بن مسعود القطيعي الأصل، البغدادي، الفقيه، الإمام الفرضي المُتْقِن [ت739] 


[ قال ابن رجب رحمه الله ]: أنشدني الإمام "صفي الدين عبد المؤمن بن عبد الحق"، في كتابه لنفسه:

لا تَرْجُ غير اللهِ سبحانَه ... واقْطَعْ عُرَى الآمالِ من خلقِهِ
لا تَطلبَنَّ الفضلَ من غيره ... واضْنُنْ بماءِ الوجهِ واسْتَبْقِهِ
فالرزقُ مقسومٌ، وما لامرِئ ... سِوى الذي قُدِّرَ من رزقهِ
والفقرُ خيرٌ للفَتَى من غِنًّى ... يكونُ طولَ الدهرِ في رِقِّهِ


المصدر: [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 5 / 83]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

220- أبيات فيها 

قَالَ "أَبُو نصر": سَمِعت "عبد الْكَرِيم الْقشيرِي" ينشد لنَفسِهِ:


إِذا شِئْت أَن تحيا حَيَاة هَنِيَّةً ... فَنَقِّ مِنَ الأطمَاعِ ثَوْبَكَ واقْنَعِ
وَإِن شِئْت عَيْشًا فِي دَوَامِ مَذَلَّةٍ ... فَعَلِّقْ بمَخْلُوقٍ فُؤَادَكَ واطْمَعِ


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح  1/ 525]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

221- ماء الحياة وماء المُحيا

الحسين بن عبد السلام أبو عبد الله المصري المعروف بالجمل الشاعر المشهور, [ت 258 هـ], من شعره:


إذا أَظْمَأَتْكَ أَكُفُّ اللِّئَامِ ... كَفَتْكَ القَنَاعَةُ شِبَعاً ورِيّاً
فَكُنْ رَجُلاً رِجلُه في الثَرَى ... وهَامَةُ هِمَّتِهِ في الثُّرَيَّا
أبيا لنائِل ذِي ثَروةٍ ... تَرَاهُ بما في يديه أَبِيًّا
فإنَّ إِرَاقَةَ ماءِ الحياةِ ... دونَ إراقةِ ماءِ المُحَيَّا


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 3 / 1131 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

222- عِزَّة القَنُوع

[ قال السمعاني في "المذيل" ] : سمعت أبا الفتح مسعود بن محمد بن أحمد أبي نصر الخطيب بمرو يقول، سمعت أبا عمر النسوي يعرف بابن ليلى يقول: 
كنت في "جامع صور" عند "الخطيب"، فدخل عليه بعض "العَلَوِيَّة"  , وفي كمه دنانير, وقال "للخطيب" : فلان، وذكر بعض المحتشمين من أهل صور، يسلّم عليك ويقول: هذا تصرفه في بعض مهماتك، فقال "الخطيب": لا حاجة لي فيه، وقَطَّبَ وجهَهُ، فقال "العلوي": فتصرفه إلى بعض أصحابك، قال قل له: يصرفه إلى من يريد، فقال "العلوي": كأنك تَسْتَقِلُّهُ ونَفَضَ كُمَّهُ على سَجادةِ "الخطيب", وطرح الدنانير عليها, وقال: هذه ثلاثمائة دينار، فقام "الخطيب" مُحْمَرَّ الوَجْهِ وأخذ السجادة, ونفض الدنانير على الأرض, وخرج من المسجد
 قال "الفضل ابن ليلى": ما أنسى عِزَّ خروجِ "الخطيبِ", وذُلَّ ذلك "العلوي" وهو قاعد على الأرض يلتقط الدنانير من شُقُوقِ الحَصُرِ ويجمَعُهَا.


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء 1/ 391]


قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
الخطيب :هو الإمام الأوحد، العلامة المفتي، الحافظ الناقد، محدث الوقت، أبو بكر أحمد بن علي بن ثابت بن أحمد بن مهدي البغدادي، صاحب التصانيف، وخاتمة الحفاظ, ترجمته في "سير أعلام النبلاء "[18 / 270]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

223- أشعار في القناعة

عن "النضر بن شميل" قال: دخلت على أمير المؤمنين "المأمون" بمرو, فقال: أَنْشِدْنِي أَقْنَعَ بيتٍ للعرب، فأنشدته قول "الحكم بن عبدل":


إني امرؤ لم أَزَلْ وذاك من الله ... أديبا أُعَلِّمُ الأَدَبَا
أقيمُ بالدار ما اطمأنت بي ... الدارُ وإن كنت نازعا طربا
لا أجتوي خلّةَ الصديقِ ولا ... أُتْبِعُ نفسي شيئا إذا ذهبا
أطلبُ ما يطلبُ الكريمُ من ... الرزقَ بنفسي وأجملُ الطلبا
وأَحلبُ الثرّة الصفيّ ولا ... أُجْهِدُ أخلافَ غيرها حَلَبَا
إني رأيتُ الفتى الكريم إذا ... رغّبته في صنيعة رَغِبَا
والعبد لا يُحسنُ العطاءَ ولا ... يُعطِيكَ شيئا إلا إذا رهبا
مثل الحمارِ المعقب السّوء لا ... يُحسِن مَشْياً إلا إذا ضُرِبَا
ولم أَجِدْ عِزَّةَ الخَلائِق إلا ... الدين لما اعتبرتُ والحَسَبَا
قد يُرْزَقُ الخافضُ المقيمُ وما ... شَدَّ لِعِيسٍ رَحْلاً ولا قَتَبَا
ويُحرَمُ الرزقُ ذُو المطيةِ والـ ... رَّحْلِ ومن لا يزال مُغْتَرِبا


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 3 / 1190]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
ولـ: "عروة بن أذينة", وكان من أعيان العلماء وكبار الصالحين, أبيات مشهورة في القناعة وعزة النفس, قال رحمه الله:
لقد علمت وما الإشرافُ من خُلُقِي ... أنّ الّذي هو رِزقي سوف يأتيني
أسعــى له فيُعَنِّينِي تَطَلُّبُـُه ... ولـو جلست أتاني لا يُعَنِّينِــي
وأيّ حــظّ امرئٍ لابدّ يبلغه ... يومــاً ولابدّ أن يحتازه دوني
لا خير في طمع يهدي إلى طبعٍ ... وعُلْقَةٌ من قليلِ العيشِ تَكْفِينِي
لا أركبُ الأمرَ تُزْرِي بِي عَوَاقِبُه ... ولا يُعَابُ به عِرضي ولا ديني
أقومُ بالأمر إمّا كان من أَرَبِي ... وأُكْثِرُ الصمتَ فيما ليس يعنيني
كم من فقير غَنِيِّ النّفسِ تعرفه ... ومن غنيّ فقيرِ النّفسِ مِسكين
وكم عدوّ رماني لو قَصَدْتُ له ... لم يأخذ البعض منّي حين يرميني
وكم أخ لي طوى كشحاً فقلت له ... إنّ انطواءك عنّي سوف يطويني
لا أبتغي وَصْلَ من يَبْغِي مُفَارَقَتي ... ولا أَلِينُ لمن لا يَبْتَغِي لِينِي

قال "ابن خلكان" في "وفيات الأعيان"[2 / 395]: كان "عروة" المذكور كثير القناعة، وله في ذلك أشعار سائرة, وكان قد وفد من الحجاز على "هشام بن عبد الملك" بالشام في جماعة من الشعراء، فلما دخلوا عليه عرف "عروة"، فقال له: ألست القائل:
لقد علمت وما الإشراف من خلقي ... أن الذي هو رزقي سوف يأتيني
أسعى له فيعنيني تطلبهُ ... ولو قعدت أتاني لا يُعنيني 

وما أراك فعلت كما قلت، فإنك أتيت من الحجاز إلى الشام في طلب الرزق، فقال: لقد وعظت يا أمير المؤمنين فبالغت في الوعظ، وأَذْكَرت ما أنسانيه الدهر، وخرج من فوره إلى راحلته فركبها, وتوجه راجعاً إلى الحجاز، فمكث "هشام" يومه غافلاً عنه، فلما كان في الليل استيقظ من منامه وذكره، وقال: هذا رجل من قريش, قال حكمة, ووفد إلي فجبهته, ورددته عن حاجته، وهو مع هذا شاعر لا آمن لسانه، فلما أصبح سأل عنه، فأخبر بانصرافه، فقال: لا جرم ليعلمن أن الرزق سيأتيه، ثم دعا بمولى له, وأعطاه ألفي دينار، وقال: الحق بهذه "عروة بن أذينة" فأعطه إياها، قال: فلم أدركه إلا وقد دخل بيته، فقرعت عليه الباب، فخرج فأعطيته المال، فقال: أبلغ أمير المؤمنين السلام, وقل له: كيف رأيت قولي, سَعيتُ فأكْدَيْتُ، ورجعت إلى بيتي فأتاني فيه الرزق.
ولبعض المعاصرين وهو "محمد بن إدريس" المعروف بـ: "مرج كحل" الأندلسي [ت634ه] في معنى هذين البيتين، وأحسن فيه:
مثل الرزق الذي تطلبه ... مثل الظل الذي يمشي معك
أنت لا تدركه متبعاً ... فإذا وليت عنه تبعك

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

224- اعتذار مقنع

سأل رجلٌ "أبا عمرو بن العلاء" حاجةً فوعَدَهُ بِها، ثم إن الحاجةَ تَعَذَّرَتْ على "أبي عمرو"، فلَقِيَهُ الرجلُ بعد ذلك، فقال له: وعدتني يا "أبا عمرو" وَعداً لم تُنْجِزْهُ, قال له "أبو عمرو": فمن أولى بالغمّ أنا أو أنت؟ , قال الرجل: أنا, قال "أبو عمرو": لا والله بل أنا, قال: وكيف ذلك أصلحك الله، وأنا المدفوع عن حاجتي؟ , فقال: لأني وعدتك، فأنت بفَرَحِ الوعدِ، وأنا بهَمِّ الإنجازِ، وبِتَّ ليلَتكَ فَرِحاً مَسرُورا، وبِتُّ ليلتي مُفَكِّراً مَهْمُوما، ثم عَاقَ القدرُ عن بلوغِ الإرادة، فلقيتني مُدِلاًّ، ولقيتك مُحْتَشِماً، فأنا أولى بالغَمِّ منك. قال: صدقت.


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 3 / 1321 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

225- ملكنا وملكتم فانظر للتفاوت بيننا

حدث "نصر الله بن مجلى" قال: رأيت في المنام "علي بن أبي طالب" رضي الله عنه, فقلت له: يا أمير المؤمنين, تفتحون مكة فتقولون:"من دخل دار أبي سفيان فهو آمن" ثم يَتِمُّ على ولَدِك "الحسين" يوم الطفّ ما تم؟ , فقال: أما سمعت أبيات "ابن الصيفي" في هذا؟ , فقلت: لا، فقال: اسمعها منه, فلما استيقظت بادرت إلى دار "الحيص البيص"، فخرج إليّ, فذكرت له الرؤيا, فأجهَشَ بالبكاء, وحلف بالله أنه ما سمعه منه أحد, وأنه نظمها في ليلته هذه، ثم أنشدني :


مَلَكْنَا فكان العفوُ منا سجيةً ... فلما مَلَكْتُمْ سَالَ بالدَّمِ أَبْطَحُ
وحلّلتم قتل الأسارى وطالما ... غَدَونا عن الأسرى نَعْفُّ ونَصْفَحُ
فحسبكم هذا التفاوتُ بيننا ... وكُلُّ إناءٍ بالذي فيه ينضَحُ


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 3 /  1355]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
"ابن الصيفي" هو "الحيص بيص": الشاعر المشهور، الأمير شهاب الدين، أبو الفوارس سعد بن محمد بن سعد بن صيفي التميمي، الأديب، الفقيه، الشافعي/ت574, ترجم له: ياقوت في إرشاد الاريب 4 /233، وابن الجوزي في المنتظم 10 /288، وابن خلكان في الوفيات 2 /362، والذهبي في سير الأعلام 21 /61, والسبكي في الطبقات الكبرى 7 /91

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

226- رؤيا إمام 

قال الحافظ "أبو سعد السمعاني": أنا أبو القاسم حيدر بن محمود الشيرازي بمرو، قال: سمعت الشيخ "أبا إسحاق"، قال: كنت نائمًا ببغداد، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه "أبو بكر" و"عمر"، فقلت: يا رسول الله، بَلَغَنِي عنك أحاديثَ كثيرة عن ناقلي الأخبار، فأريد أن أَسْمَعَ منك خبرًا أَشْرُفُ به في الدنيا، وأجعله ذُخْرَةً للآخرة، فقال: يا شيخ، وسماني "شيخا"، وخاطبني به، وكان يفرح بهذا, ثم قال: قُلْ عني: "من أراد السَّلامةَ فليطلبها في سَلامةِ غيره"
[ قال ابن كثير ]: وهذا المنام عليه لوائح الصدق، فإن الفقهاء لهجوا بتسمية "الشيخ أبي إسحاق"، ولما رواه في المنام شاهد في الصحيح، وهو قوله عليه السلام: « المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده »، أي: من أراد أن يسلم، فليسلم الناس منه، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل.

المصدر: [ طبقات الشافعيين ص: 462 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> 188-  جيوش الزمان 
> 
> أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن أحمد السلمي، أبو جعفر المغربي، يعرف بابن خولة, من أهل غرناطة، بلدة شرقي الأندلس, أنشدني لنفسه:
> 
> 
> إذا ما الدهر بَيَّتَنِي بجيشٍ ... طَلِيعَتُه اهتمامٌ واكتئابُ
> شَنَنْتُ عليه من جَلَدِي كميناً ... أَمِيرَاهُ الذَّبَالةُ والكِتَابُ
> وبِتُّ أَنُصُّ مِن شَتْمِ الليالي ... عجائِبَ في حقائقها ارتيابُ
> 
> ...



وقفت على الأبيات في "تاريخ اربل"[1 / 377] في ترجمة "ابن خولة", وقد نقلها عن "ابن الدبيثي" , وعنده: [ شيم ] بدل [شتم], وزاد بيتا رابعا, وهو: 


أريغ بها التسلي مستريحا ... وليس على الزمان بها عتاب 
قال "ابن الدبيثي": سألته عن مولده، فقال: في شهر رمضان سنة ثلاث وخمسين وخمسمائة بغرناطة[553هـ], وبلغنا أنه قتله الكفار بهراة في ربيع الأول سنة ثمان عشرة وستمائة [618 هـ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

227- الرافضة وتحريف القرآن

[ قال الإمام الرسعني رحمه الله ]: لقد احتدت شوكة الرافضة في زماننا بالموصل واشتدت شَكِيمَتهم، وظنوا أن الوثب تهزهم، ولات حين ما يطلبون، وأنّى وكلمة الله هي العليا، والله مظهر دينه، وناصر من نصره، وخاذل من خذله، وطمعوا اعتزازاً منهم وجهلاً بما كتبه الله تعالى على نفسه من حفظ كتابه الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، أن يحرفوا مواضع من القرآن ويُنزِلُوها على وِفْق أهوائهم؛ فقرأ قارئ منهم في محفل من محافلهم آيات من سور شتى, انتخبتها طواغيتهم، ولفقوها تلفيقاً متناقضاً، ونظموها نظماً تشهد رصانة القرآن وفصاحته بتهافتها وافترائها، وأنا أستحيي من حكايتها، وأستغفر الله تعالى من جريان قلمي بكتابتها، فقرأ آيات كثيرة منها: "إنما وليكم الله ورسوله وعلي الذين يقيمون الصلاة"
وقرأ: "أجعلتم سقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام كعلي آمن بالله" وفساد هذا في العربية أكثر وأظهر من أن يذكر
وقرأ: "إن الله وملائكته يَصِلونَ علياً بالنبي"
وقرأ: "فأما عليٌ فأعطى واتقى وصدق بالحسنى"، وزاد آية في كتاب الله فقرأ في سورة الشعراء عند قوله: { وإنه لفي زبر الأولين } : "وإن علياً وشيعته لهم الفائزون"، في آيات كثيرة اقترؤوها ثم افتروها.
فلما شاع ذلك وذاع، وحدثني به رجل صالح من فضلاء القُرَّاء ممن حضر وسَمِع، لَزِمَتني حُجَّةُ الله الذي اتخذها على الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليبيّننه للناس ولا يكتمونه، وطوّقت القول في ذلك طوق الحمامة، فرفعتُ حديثَه إلى والي الأمر بالموصل، فنَفَى ذلك القارئ من البلاد، وأراح منه العباد.
ومن أعجب ما بلغني عن بعض عظمائهم أنه قال: إنما أنكروا ذلك لكونه في فضائل علي عليه السلام، فقلت: لو أن شخصاً استحل الزيادة في كتاب الله أو التحريف فيه بتوحيد الله وتمجيده والثناء عليه، مضيفاً ذلك إلى القرآن، معتقداً نزوله فيه، كان كافراً بإجماع أهل العلم، ولكن هذا دأبهم وديدنهم عند إنكار أهل الحق عليهم ما يختلقونه في المناقب والمثالب، ونحن بحمد الله تعالى بفضائل أمير المؤمنين علي وآله أدرى، وبمحبته وولايته أولى وأحرى


المصدر: [ رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز 3 / 586 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
جزى الله خير الجزاء هذا الإمام الفاضل الناصح لدينه على ما قام به من واجب العلم والعمل به في هذه الواقعة النازلة في زمنه, ولقد ازداد شر "الرافضة" أخزاهم الله بعد ذلك كثيرا, واستطار شررهم, وخلغوا برقع الحياء وجلباب التقية, وصرحوا بما كانوا يُبطِنون ويُسِرُّون في مجالسهم وخاصتهم, ففي ظل "دولة إيران" الصفوية الرافضية المجوسية ألف "الميرزا النوري الطبرسي" [ت1320 هـ] -لا نور الله قبره- كتابه المشؤوم الموسوم بـ: فصل الخطاب في إثبات تحريف كتاب رب الارباب, وموضوعه ظاهر من عنوانه, وقد كان الرافضة يتسترون على طبعته الأولى, ويستحيون من ذكره حتى هتك الله سترهم بظهوره ونشره, لتقوم الحجة على خيانتهم وتآمرهم على دين الله وكتابه / رابط تحميل الكتاب مع دراسة ونقد , فاللهم يسر لهذه الأمة أمر عز وطاعة يذل فيه أهل البدعة والضلالة, آمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

228- الشغف بالكيمياء

كان "شمس الدين شيخ الربوة" العروف بـ: "ابن أبي طالب" يقول: زعم بعضهم أن "المقامات" و"كليلة ودمنة" رموز  في الكيمياء, سمعته يقول ذلك غير ما مرة, ويزعمون أيضا أن الصناعة مرموزة في صورة البرابي، وكل ذلك من شغفهم وكَلَفِهم بِحَلِّهَا, نسأل الله السلامة
ووجدت بعض من جرب وتعب فأقلقه الوجد, وظن أن جدها لعب قد كتب على بعض مصنفات "جابر بن حيان" تلميذ "جعفر الصادق":


هذا الذي بمَقَالِه  *** غَرَّ الأوائل والأواخر
ما أنتَ إلا كَاسِرٌ  *** كذب الذي سَمَّاك جابر

وبعض الناس يُنْكِرُ وُجُودَ "حابر" هذا, وهو مُحَال, لأن  له تصانيف  كثيرة, وهي مشـهورةٌ بين القوم.

المصدر: [ الغيث المنسجم شرح لامية العجم 1 / 24 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

229-  "لامية العرب" و"لامية العجم"


أما هذه القصيدة اللامية فإنما سميت "لامية العجم" تشبيها بـ: "لامية العرب", لأنها تضاهيها في حكمها وأمثالها. و"لامية العرب" هي التي قالها "الشنفرى" وأولها:


أقيموا بني أمي صدور مطيكم  *** فإني إلى قوم سواكم لأميل
وقد  روي عن أمير المؤمنين "عمر بن  لخطاب" رضي الله عنه أنه قال: "علموا أولاد كم لامية العرب فإنها تعلمهم     مكارم الأخلاق", ورأيت لها "شرحا" حسنا, تام المقاصد, كثير الفوائد, وهو مجلد جيد, وحسبك أن الناس قالوا في هذه القصيدة إنهـا: "لامية العجم", في نظير تلك, بمعنى إِنْ كان للعرب قصيدة لامية مشهورة بالأدب والأمثال والحكـم فإن للعجم لامية مثلها تناظرها
وإضافة الشيء إلى شيء مشهور أو عظـيم يدل على شرف المضاف, ألا ترى قوله تعالى: {من كان عدوا لله وملائكته} أشرف لهم من قوله: والملائكة, لإضافتهم إليه
وزعم بعضهم أن بعض الشعراء غَيَّرَ قوافي هذه القصيدة من اللام إلى العين، وهذا عندي يتعذر, لأن ألفاظ هذه القصيدة في غاية الفصاحة, وتراكيب كلماتها كلها منسجمة عذبة, غير قلقة ولا نافرة, ومعانيها بليغة غير ركيكة, وقوافيها قي غاية التمكن, فهي كما قال "ابن عنين":


معنى بليغٌ وألفاظٌ مُنَقَّحَةٌ  *** غريىةٌ وقوافٍ كلها نُخَبُ


المصدر: [ الغيث المنسجم شرح لامية العجم 1 / 27 ]

قلت –رحم الله والدي-:
قصيدة "لامية العرب" لها عدة شـروح منها: 
1- "لمحمد بن يزيد المبرّد"(ت 285هـ)، طبع
2- و"لأبي العباس أحمد بن يحيى الشيباني" المشهور بـ: "ثعلـب"(ت 291هـ)
3- و"لابن دريـد"(ت 321هـ)
4- و"ليحيى بن علي التبريزي"(ت 502هـ)، طبع
5- و"لجار الله الزمخْشري"(ت 538هـ), سماه: «أعجب العجب في شرح لامية العرب»، طبع
6- و"لعبد الله بن الحسين العُكبَري"(ت 616هـ)، طبع
7- و"ليحيى بن حميدة بن ظافر الغساني الحلبي" الشهير بـ: "ابن أبي طيّ"(ت 630 هـ), سماه: "المنتخب في شرح لامية العرب"، مخطوط منه نسخة في الأسكوريال ، رقمها 314 
8- و"لمحمد بن الحسن ابن ايلجك التركي" شرحه سنة 698هـ/ مخطوط بخط المؤلف في أيا صوفيا استانبول رقمها 3145
9- و"لمؤيد بن عبد اللطيف النخجواني" شرحه سنة 983هـ/  مخطوط في ليدن رقم: 2758/3
10- و"لأبي جمعة سعيد بن مسعود الماغوسي الصنهاجي المراكشي"(ت بعد 1016 هـ), سماه: "إتحاف ذوى الأرب بمقاصد لامية العرب", طبع بالمغرب في مجلد 
11- و"لأبي الإخلاص جاد الله الغنيمي الفيومي الشافعيّ", سماه: "عنوان الأدب، بشرح لامية العرب", وضعه سنة 1101هـ / مخطوط في دار الكتب المصرية القاهرة رقم: أدب 195.
12- و"لأبي عبد الله محمد بن القاسم بن زاكور الفاسى المالكى"(ت 1121هـ), سماه: "تفريج الكُرب عن قلوب أهل الأدب في معرفة لامية العرب"، طبع
13- و"لأبي البركات عبد الله بن الحسين السويدي" البغدادي الشافعي(ت 1174 هـ),  سماه: "رشف الضرب في شرح لامية العرب", ذكره صاحب"هدية العارفين"(1 / 483)
14- ولولده "زين الدين أبي الخير عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن الحسين السويدي"(ت 1200هـ), سماه: "سكب الأدب على لامية العرب", ذكره صاحب"هدية العارفين"(1 / 483)
15- و"لعطاء الله بن أحمد المصري الأزهري"(ت بعد 1188هـ), سماه: "نهاية الأرب في شرح لامية العرب", طبع
16- و"لسليمان بن عبد الله بن شاوي الحميري البغدادي" (ت 1209 هـ), سماه: "سكب الأدب على لامية العرب", مجلد مخطوط في خزانة الأوقاف ببغداد (الرقم: أدب 405) كتاب من تأليفه سنة 1178 عليه تقاريظ لعلماء عصره  ذكره "الزركلي في أعلامه" (3 / 129)
17- و"لأحمد بن محمد بن إِسماعيل المعافى الضحوي التهامي"(ت نحو 1280 هـ), ذكره "الزركلي في أعلامه" (1 / 246)
18-  و"للحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الله اليمني " المعروف بـ: "عاكش"(ت 1289 هـ, وقد رد عليه في مواضع منه العلامة "محمد محمود ولد التلاميد الشنقيطي"  بكتاب: "إحقاق الحق وتبرئة العرب مما أحدثه عاكش اليمني في لامية العرب", وكتاب الشنقيطي مطبوع
19- و "لمحمد بابا الصحراوي الشنقيطي"(ت 1342هـ), مخطوط بخطه
20- و"لأبي حامد محمد المكيّ بن محمد الشرشالي البطاورى الرباطي"(ت 1355 هـ), سماه: "هامية الطرب في شرح لامية العرب", ذكره "الزركلي في أعلامه"(7 / 110 
21- و"لحكمة بن محمّد شريف الطرابلسي" ذكره "الزركلي في أعلامه" [2 / 268]




-  وأما "لامية العجم" فلها شروح كثيرة, منها:
1- "لأبي البقاء العكبري", طبع في مجلة الجامعة اﻹسﻼمية ، المجلد العاشر، العدد اﻷول ،ص195 – ص2002، 244
2- و"لعلي بن محمد بن أبي القاسم بن محمد بن فرحون" التونسي المدني (ت 746 هـ) , سماه: "نزهة النظر ونخبة الفكر في شرح لامية العجم", ذكره في "معجم المؤلفين"(7 / 227)
3- و"ليوسف المالكي", ألفه حوالي سنة 750هـ
4- وللعلامة "صلاح الدين خليل بن أيبك الصفدي"(ت 764هـ), سماه: "الغيث المنسجم في شرح ﻻمية العجم"، طبع في دار الكتب العلمية في مجلدين دون تحقيق, وقد اختصره  عدد من العلماء ، منهم : 
أ- "محمد بن عباس البدراني"/  مخطوط في برلين 6044 ،3123.
ب- "كمال الدين محمد بن موسى الدميري"(ت 808هـ) ، طبع في دار المنهاج جدة
ج- "عبده بني باباد" / مخطوط في مكتبة جوتا 2249 .
د- "محمد بن الخليل الكازروني"/ مخطوط المكتب الهنـدي 801 رقم 3 .
هـ- "جلال الدين محمد بن أحمد المصري المحلي"(ت864هـ) / مخطـوط  في مدريد 1 :224.
و- "محمد بن حسن بن صالح العاملي الكوثراني", كان حيا 1230 هـ, فرغ منه في صفر سنة 1230 هـ, ذكره في "معجم المؤلفين"(9 / 194) 
ز- و"لعبد الرحيم بن عبد الرحمن العبادي العباسي"(ت 963هــ), "حاشية على الغيث المنسجم), ذكره في"هدية العارفين"(1 / 563)
ح- و"لبدر الدين محمد بن أبي بكر الـدماميني"(ت 827هــ) : "نزول الغيث على الغيث" في نقد شرح "الصفدي"/ مخطوط في ليدن 658-657 وباريس 3124 واﻹسكوريال ثان 560، 1 ، 325 ، ونقد هذا الشرح "نور الدين علي بن محمد اﻷقبرسي" (ت 862هــ), سماه: "تحكيم العقول بأفول البدر بالنزول" / مخطوط له في باريس 3125 .
وهناك مختصرات أخرى لمجاهيل


5- و"لتقى الدين أبي بكر على بن عبد الله الحموي" الحنفي الشهير بـ: "ابن حِجة" (ت 837 هـ), سماه: "بروق الغيث الذى انسجم في شرح لامية العجم", ذكره في"هدية العارفين"(1 / 731)
6- و"ﻷبي الفتح بهاء الدين محمد بن أحمد اﻷبشيهي المحلي"(ت 852هـ)/ مخطوط في برلين 7666 .
7-و"ﻷبي يحيى زكريا بن محمـد اﻷنصـاري السـنيكي"(ت 926هـ)/ مخطوط في الجزائر 1855 .
8- و"لمحمد بن عمر بن مبارك الحميري الحضرمي" الشهير بـ: "بحرق"(ت 930هـ), سماه: "نثر العلم في شرح لامية العجم" / مخطوط في برلين 7669-7668 والقـاهرة أول : 595 ولدى مصورة عنها .
9-و"لجلال بن خضر الحنفي" سماه: "نبذ العجم على ﻻمية العجم" ألفه سنة (966هـ)،/ مخطوط في أستانبول : أوبساﻻ 137 والمتحف البريطاني ثان 1057 .
10- و"لعلي بن قاسم الزيتوني، الرومي، الحنفي (ت 979هـ), سماه: "حل المبهم والمعجم في شرح لامية العجم, ذكره في "معجم المؤلفين"(4 / 168)
11- و"لشيخ بن عبد الله بن شيخ بن عبد الله العيدروسي، اليمني،(ت 990هـ), سماه: "نفحات الحكم على لامية العجم"، ذكره في "معجم المؤلفين"(4 / 312)
12- و"ﻷبي جمعة سعيد بن مسعود الصنهاجي المراكشـي"(ت بعد 1016هـ), سماه: "إيضاح المبهم من ﻻمية العجم"/ مخطوط في الرباط 376 د 
13- و"لعبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن النزيلي اليمني"/ مخطوط بخط المؤلف في سنة (1018هـ) في أيا صوفيا 4111 .
14- و"لمحمد على بن أبى طالب أبو المعالى الجيلاني الشيعي"(ت1084هـ), ذكره في"هدية العارفين" (2 / 294)
15-و"لعلى بن القاسم بن علي الطبري الأسترابادى ", وسماه: "حل المبهم والمعجم في شرح لامية العجم", ذكره في "هدية العارفين"(1 / 713) / مخطوط فـي القاهرة ثان 88:2 وجامعة برسﻼو .
16- و"لرفاعة بن بدوي الطهطاوي المصري الحسيني"(ت 1290 هـ), ذكره في "معجم المؤلفين"(4 / 168)
17- و"لعبد الرحمن الشافعي الحلبي العلواني" الطبيب, سماه: "الغيث المنسجم", طبـع علـى هامش كتاب: "نفحة اﻷزهار" لعبد الغني النابلسي في بوﻻق 1299هـ .
18- و"لعبد الرحمن الحلواني" سماه: "قطر الغيث"/ مخطوط لهذا الشرح في برلين Oct . 2 رقم1843
19- و"لزين العابدين بن محي الدين بن ولي الدين اﻷنصاري السنيكي"(ت 1068هـ) .
20- و"لحسين بن رستم الكفوى" ثم الرومي الحنفي (ت 1010هـ), ذكره في "هدية العارفين"(1 / 321) / مخطوط لهذا الشـرح فـي. 2 ، 121 رقم 31 ؛ 44 رقم 49 الموصل
21- و"لعبد القادر بن محمد الفيومى" المصرى الشافعي(ت 1022هـ) سماه: " قطر الغيث المسجم في شرح لامية العجم", ذكره في "هدية العارفين"(1 / 600)
22- و"لمحمد علي أفندي المنياوي"(ت 1335هـ), سماه: "تحفة الرائي لﻼمية الطغرائي"، طبع في مطبعة بوﻻق سنة 1311هـ .
23- و"لسيد بن علي المرصفي" الازهري (ت 1350 هـ), سماه: "الدر الذي انسجم على لامية العجم"، ذكره في "معجم المؤلفين"(4 / 287)
24- و"لأبي حامد محمد المكيّ بن محمد الشرشالي البطاورى الرباطي"(ت 1355هـ), مخطوط في الرباط رقم: 3128  كت, ذكره "الزركلي في أعلامه"(7 / 110) 
25- شرح "لمجهول" /  مخطوط في برلين 7671 .
26- و"لعبد الوهاب بن صدقة بن عبد ربه الحجازي", سماه: "مﻼك الشيم بحل معاني ﻻمية العجم"/ مخطوط بدار الكتب المصرية


فائدة: ذكر في "كشف الظنون"[2 / 1539]: "لامية الروم" لمحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد، المعروف: بابن الحكيم الحلبي, أولها: 
حتَّام أنظم من دمعي ومن غزلي *** أدلة وحبيب القلب معتزلي .اهـ 
وهناك "لامية الهند" نظم القاضي ركن الدين عبدالمقتدر بن محمود الشريحي الكندي الدهلوي/ ت 791هـ, أولها: 
يا سائق الظعن في الأسحار والأصلِ *** سلم على دار سلمى وابك ثم سلِ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

230- سائل مُلح

[ قال ابن العربي المعافري رحمه الله:] أخبرني بعضهم عن "أبي الحسن القابسي" أنه كان في مسجده سائل يُلِحُّ, يقول: أين المواسون ؟, أين المتصدقون ؟, أين المنفقون ؟, أين الراغبون ؟, حتى أَلَحَّ في ذلك, فقال له: ذهبوا مع الذين لا يسألون الناس إلحافا 

المصدر: [ عارضة الأحوذي 2 /123]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

231- إحرام الرافضة

 [ قال الحافظ ابن العربي المعافري رحمه الله ]: فى "كتاب مسلم": «أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَّتَ لأهل العراق ذات عرق», والصحيح أن "عمر" أَقَّتَهَا على تقدير وباتفاق مع الصحابة, و"الشيعة" لا يحرمون منه
لما كانت سنة تسع وثمانين وأربعمائة أَهَلَّ علينا هلال ذى الحجة ليلة الخميس بالدبرة, فرحلنا عنه, وقد فرح الناسُ بوَقْفَةِ الجمعة, ليجتمع لهم فضل اليومين, فضل يوم عرفة وفضل يوم الجمعة, ولأن حَجَّ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا كان يوم عرفة يوم الجمعة, فبِتنا بمكان يقال له "المسجد", ثم رجعنا سَحَرا, فلما صلّينا الصبحَ وأشرقت الشمس إذا بالقافلة بلقاء نَرَى فيها النفرَ المحرمين بالثياب البيض بين الناس, فقلت: ما هذا ؟, قال لى بعضهم: هم "الشيعة" لا يُحرمون من ميقات "عمر" ذات عرق, قلت له: فمن أين لهم هذا ؟, قال لى: هم يزعمون أن عليا خرج من الكوفة فأحرم من هذا الماء, قلت له: ومن روى هذا ؟, قال لى: هم رووه , قلت لهم:  إذا كان كل صاحب مذهب يعمل له حديثا فالأمر غير مضبوط, والحكم لله العلى الكبير 


المصدر: [ عارضة الأحوذي 2 /262 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
دينهم كله معمول على وفق أهوائهم أصولا وفروعا, فعندهم دار الضرب, وهم أكذب الفرق, فالله المستعان

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

232- تقوى الله كفاية من كل سوء

قال "السمعاني": أخبرنا أبو بكر، أخبرنا أبو المحاسن عبد الواحد الروياني، حدثنا مالك بن سنان قال: سمعت القاضي العالم أبا إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد المطهري بسارية يقول: سمعت أبا طاهر محمد بن عبد الرحمن يقول: سمعت أبا القاسم البغوي، حدثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة قال: سمعت أبا نعيم يقول: 
كتب "سفيان" - يعني الثوري - إلى "ابن أبي ذئب": 
من "سفيان بن سعيد" إلى "محمد بن عبد الرحمن", سلام عليك، فإني أحمد إليك الله الذي لا إله إلا هو، وأوصيك بتقوى الله، فإنك إن اتقيت الله عز وجل كفاك الناس، وإن اتقيت الناس فلن يُغْنُوا عنك من الله شيئا، فعليكَ بتقوى الله.


قال الشيخ [ ابن الصلاح ]: هكذا كانت كتبهم يصدرونها بالسلام والحمد كذلك.


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح 1/ 316 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

233- امتحان عالم

حكى القَاضِي "أَبُو الْعَلَاء الغزنوي" فِي كتاب " سر السرُور ":
 أَن "نظام الملك" صَادف فِي سفر رَاجِلا فِي زي الْعلمَاء, قد مَسّه الكلال, فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيهَا الشَّيْخ، عييت أم أعييت؟ , فَقَالَ: أعييت يَا مَوْلَانَا، فَتقدم إِلَى حَاجته بِتَقْدِيم بعض الجنائب إِلَيْهِ، والْإِصْلَاح من شَأْنه، وَأخذ فِي اصطناعه.
[ قال ابن الصلاح ]: وَإِنَّمَا أَرَادَ بسؤاله اختباره، فَإِن عيي: فِي اللِّسَان، وأعيى: كل وتعب.


المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 447]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

234- جفاء ظاهر واعتذار خفي

الشيخ "أبو حامد أحمد بن أبي طاهر محمد بن أحمد الإسفرايني" ، الفقيه الشافعي, روي أنه قابله بعض الفقهاء في مجلس المناظرة بما لا يليق، ثم أتاه في الليل مُعتذرا إليه، فأنشده يقول:


جفاءٌ جَرَى جهرا لدى الناسِ وانبسط ... وعُذْرٌ أتى سِرّا فأَكَّدَ ما فَرَطْ
ومن ظن أن يمحو جَلِيُّ جَفَاِئِه ... خَفِيَّ اعتذارٍ فهو في أَعْظَمِ  الغَلَطْ


المصدر : [ وفيات الأعيان 1 / 73]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: "أبو حامد":  هو الأستاذ، العلامة، شيخ الإسلام أبو حامد أحمد بن أبي طاهر الإسفراييني, شيخ الشافعية ببغداد, قال الشيخ أبو إسحاق في (الطبقات) :انتهت إليه رئاسة الدين والدنيا ببغداد، وعلق عنه تعاليق في شرح المزني، وطبق الأرض بالأصحاب، وجمع مجلسه ثلاث مائة متفقه/ توفي سنة 406 هـ
ترجمته في سير أعلام النبلاء 17 / 193, تاريخ بغداد 4 / 368 ، وفيات الأعيان 1 / 72 ، طبقات السبكي 4 / 61

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

235- شرف الإنسان

قال "أبو حيان التوحيدي" : سمعت "أبا حامد المروروذي" يقول: ليس ينبغي أن يُحْمَدَ الإنسانُ على شَرَفِ الأَبّ ولا يُذم عليه، كما لا يُمدح الطويل على طوله، ولا يُذم القبيح على قبحه. 


المصدر " [ وفيات الأعيان 1 / 69 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: "المروروذي": هو العلامة، شيخ الشافعية، "أبو حامد أحمد بن بشر بن عامر المروروذي"، مفتي البصرة، وصاحب التصانيف, توفي سنة 362 هـ
ترجمته في: سير أعلام النبلاء 16 / 166, وفيات الأعيان 1 / 69 ، طبقات السبكي 3 / 12 ، شذرات الذهب 3 / 40

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

236- أبيات شعرية في ذم الصوفية

"شداد بن إبراهيم بن حسن", أبو النجيب الملقب بـ: "الطاهر الجزري", شاعر من شعراء "عضد الدولة ابن بويه"، [ت 401هـ ], من شعره:

أيا جيلَ التَّصَوُّفِ شَرَّ جِيلِ  ***  لقد جِئْتُمْ بأمرٍ مُسْتَحِيلِ
أفي القرآن قال لكم إِلهي ***  كُلُوا مِثل البهائِم وارْقُصُوا لِي 


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 3 / 1414 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

237- أبيات في "الصاحب"

[ قال ياقوت رحمه الله ]: قرأت بخط "أبي إسحاق ابراهيم بن محمد الطبري" المعروف بـ: "توزون" ما يرفعه إلى "شبيل [ بن عزرة ] الضبعي" أنه أنشد "للمتلمس"، وكان عالما بـ: "المتلمس" لأنهما من "ضبيعة":


إذا كنت في كلّ الأمور مُعاتبا *** صَديقك لا تلقى الذي لا تعاتبه
فعش واحدا أو صِلْ أخاك فإنه *** مقارف ذنب مرة ومجانبه
إذا أنت لم تشرب مرارا على القذى *** ظمئت وأي الناس تصفو مشاربه 

قال "أبو عبيدة": فأنشدني "بشار" هذه الأبيات لنفسه, في قصيدته التي يقول فيها:
رويدا تصاهل بالعراق جيادنا ... كأنك بالضحاك قد قام نادبه
فقلت "لبشار": إن "شبيلا" أنشدني هذه الأبيات "للمتلمس", فقال: كذب "شبيل"، هذه والله شعري، ولقد أعطاني "ابن هبيرة" عليه أربعين ألفا.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 3 /  1413]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
الأبيات في "ديوان بشار" المطبوع بتحقيق الشيخ "محمد الطاهر بن عاشور"/  رابط تحميله/ وعنده [1/325]:
إذا كنت في كل الذنوب معاتبا *** صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه
فعش واحدا أوصل أخاك فإنه *** مفارق ذنب مرة ومجانبه

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

237- أبيات في "الصاحب"

[ قال ياقوت رحمه الله ]: قرأت بخط "أبي إسحاق ابراهيم بن محمد الطبري" المعروف بـ: "توزون" ما يرفعه إلى "شبيل [ بن عزرة ] الضبعي" أنه أنشد "للمتلمس"، وكان عالما بـ: "المتلمس" لأنهما من "ضبيعة":


إذا كنت في كلّ الأمور مُعاتبا *** صَديقك لا تلقى الذي لا تعاتبه
فعش واحدا أو صِلْ أخاك فإنه *** مقارف ذنب مرة ومجانبه
إذا أنت لم تشرب مرارا على القذى *** ظمئت وأي الناس تصفو مشاربه 

قال "أبو عبيدة": فأنشدني "بشار" هذه الأبيات لنفسه, في قصيدته التي يقول فيها:
رويدا تصاهل بالعراق جيادنا ... كأنك بالضحاك قد قام نادبه
فقلت "لبشار": إن "شبيلا" أنشدني هذه الأبيات "للمتلمس", فقال: كذب "شبيل"، هذه والله شعري، ولقد أعطاني "ابن هبيرة" عليه أربعين ألفا.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 3 /  1413]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
الأبيات في "ديوان بشار" المطبوع بتحقيق الشيخ "محمد الطاهر بن عاشور"/  رابط تحميله/ وعنده [1/325]:
إذا كنت في كل الذنوب معاتبا *** صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه
فعش واحدا أوصل أخاك فإنه *** مفارق ذنب مرة ومجانبه

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

238- شعر ابن هانئ الأندلسي

"ابن هانئ المغربي", محمد بن ابراهيم, أبو القاسم وأبو الحسن الأزدي, الأندلسي الشاعر المشهور , قيل: أنه من ولد "يزيد بن حاتم بن قبيصة بن المهلب بن أبي صفرة" وقيل: من ولد أخيه "روح" 


 قال "ابن خلكان": وليس في المغاربة من هو في طبقته, لا من متقدميهم ولا من متأخريهم, بل هو أشعرهم على الإطلاق, وهو عندهم "كالمتنبي" في المشارقة, وكانا متعاصرين
 قلت [ الصفدي ]: أما "أبو العلاء المعري" فكان يقول عن شعره" هو بَعْرٌ مُفَضَّض, وإذا سمعه يقول: رَحًى تَطْحَنُ قُرُوناً, وهذا من التعصب المفرط, لأن شعرهُ يرشف خَنْدَرٍيساً, ويَكْسِفُ من أشعار غيره شموسا

المصدر : [ الوافي بالوفيات 1/ 260 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
"ابن هانئ" قال الحافظ "الذهبي" في "السير"[16 / 132]: نظمه بديع في الذروة، وكان حافظا لأشعار العرب وأيامها، لكنه فاسق خمير يتهم بدين الفلاسفة، فهرب لما هموا به إلى العدوة، فاتصل بالمعز العبيدي، فأنعم عليه، وشرب عند قوم، فخنق في رجب سنة 362 ه، وهو في عشر الخمسين, و"ديوانه" كبير، وفيه مدائح تُفضِي به إلى الكفر .اهـ
قلت: من ذلك قوله في "المعز لدين الرافضة العبيدي": 
ما شئتَ لا ما شاءتِ الأقدارُ *** فاحكُمْ فأنتَ الواحد القهّار
 و كأنّما أنتَ النبيُّ محمّدٌ ***  وكأنّما أنصاركَ الانصارُ 
أنتَ الذي كانتْ تُبشِّرنَا بهِ ***  في كُتْبِها الأحبارُ والأخبارُ
هذا إمامُ المتَّقينَ ومنْ بهِ  ***  قد دُوِّخَ الطُّغيانُ والكُفّار 
هذا الذي ترجى النجاة ُ ***  بحبِّه و به يحطُّ الإصرُ والأوزار
هذا الذي تجدي شفاعته ***  غداوتفجَّرَتْ وتدفّقَتْ أنهارفعليه من الله ما يستحق

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> 233- امتحان عالم
> 
> حكى القَاضِي "أَبُو الْعَلَاء الغزنوي" فِي كتاب " سر السرُور ":
>  أَن "نظام الملك" صَادف فِي سفر رَاجِلا فِي زي الْعلمَاء, قد مَسّه الكلال, فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيهَا الشَّيْخ، عييت أم أعييت؟ , فَقَالَ: أعييت يَا مَوْلَانَا، فَتقدم إِلَى حَاجته بِتَقْدِيم بعض الجنائب إِلَيْهِ، والْإِصْلَاح من شَأْنه، وَأخذ فِي اصطناعه.
> [ قال ابن الصلاح ]: وَإِنَّمَا أَرَادَ بسؤاله اختباره، فَإِن عيي: فِي اللِّسَان، وأعيى: كل وتعب.
> 
> 
> المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 447]



تتميم :
وهذه "المسألة اللغوية" كانت سببا للإمام "أبي الحسن الكسائي"  [ت هـ189 هـ] في أن يطلب "علم النحو" , فقد ذكر في "إنباه الرواة"(2 / 257): عن "الفرّاء" قوله: إنما تعلّم "الكسائىّ" النحو على الكبر؛ وكان سبب تعلّمه أنه جاء يوما وقد مشى حتى أعيا، فجلس إلى الهبّاريّين- وكان يجالسهم كثيرا- فقال: قد عيّيتُ، فقالوا له: تجالسنا وأنت تلحن! , قال: كيف لحنتُ؟ ,قالوا له:
إن كنت أردت من التعب، فقل: «أعييتُ» ، وإن كنت تريد من انقطاع الحيلة فقل: «عَييتُ» (مخفّفة) , فأنت من هذه الكلمة لحنت, ثم قام من فوره ذلك يسأل عمن يعلّم النحو، فأرشدوه إلى "معاذ الهراء " ، فلزمه حتى أنفد ما عنده, ثم خرج إلى البصرة، فلقى "الخليل" وجلس فى حلقته

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

239- لا كرامة لمبتدع

قال "المروذي": أَخْبَرْتُ "أحمد بن حنبل" أنّ "أبا شعيب السوسي" الرقي زَوَّجَ بنته رجلا، فلما وَقَفَ في القرآن فَرَّقَ بينه وبين ابنته، وقد كان شاور "النُّفَيلِي" فأمره أن يفرّق بينهما, فقال "أحمد": أحسن "السوسي"، عافاه الله


المصدر: [ مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار 5 / 273 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
رحم الله هؤلاء الائمة الأبرار الأطهار, هذا في زمانٍ كان فيه استقامة الدين والعقيدة هو معيار الصلاح, وميزان القَبُول, وأما اليوم فصار الدرهم والدينار هما المعيار والميزان, قإن صَلح درهمك ودينارك لم ينظر في شيء بعدهما, فالله عفوك وسترك علينا
توضيح وبيان: "النفيلي": عبد الله بن محمد بن علي الإمام الحافظ، عالم الجزيرة، أبو جعفر القضاعي الحراني، أحد الأعلام, قال فيه الإمام"أحمد بن حنبل": أبو جعفر النفيلي: أهل أن يقتدى به /ت 234 هـ, ترجمته في "السير"[10 / 634]
و"السوسي": أبو شعيب صالح بن زياد بن عبد الله, الإمام المقرئ المحدث، شيخ الرقة/ت261 هـ, ترجمته في "السير "[12 / 380]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

240- العمل الخالص لله تعالى

- قال "عبد الله العجلي": كان "حمزة" سنةً يكونُ بالكوفة, وسنةً بحلوان, فختم عليه رجل من أهل حلوان من مشاهيرهم، فبعث إليه بألف درهم، فقال لابنه: كنت أظن لك عقلا أنا آخذ على القرآن أجرا ؟ , أنا أرجو على هذا الفردوس !!
- وقال "خلف بن تميم": مات أبي وعليه دين، فأتيت "حمزة" ليُكَلِّمَ صاحب الدين, فقال: ويحك إنه يقرأ عليّ القرآن، وأنا أكره أن أشربُ الماءَ من بيت من يقرأ عَلَيَّ.
- وقال "حسين الجعفي": ربما عطش "حمزة" فلا يستسقي كراهية أن يصادف من قرأ عليه.


المصدر: [ مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار 5 / 221 ]  

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
"حمزة بن حبيب بن عمارة التيمي" , الإمام القدوة شيخ القراءة، أبو عمارة التيمي مولاهم، الكوفي، الزيات، ترجمته في "السير"(7 / 90)

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

241- عرفه من أثره

لما قُتِلَ "عبد الله بن الزبير" قدم أخوه "عروة" على "عبد الملك بن مروان"، فقال له يوما: أن تعطيني سيف أخي "عبد الله"، فقال: هو بين السيوفِ ولا أُمَيِّزُهُ من بينها فقال "عروة": إذا حضرت السيوف مَيَّزْتُهُ أنا، فأمر "عبد الملك" بإحضارها, فلما حضرت أخذ منها سيفا مُفَلَّلَ الحَدِّ، فقال: هذا سيف أخي، فقال "عبد الملك"، كنت تعرفه قبل الآن، فقال: لا, فقال: كيف عرفته ؟ , فقال بقول "النابغة الذبياني": [الطويل]
ولا عيبَ فيهم غير أن سيوفَهم ... بهن فُلولٌ من قِرَاعٍ الكتائِبِ


المصدر: [ مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار 5 / 611 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

242- عاقل الأندلس

يحيى بن يحيى بن كثير بن وسلاس الليثي الأندلسي، راوي كتاب "الموطأ" [ت 230 هـ]
كان "مالك" يسميه: "عاقل الأندلس"، وكان سبب ذلك فيما روي: أنه كان في مجلس "مالك" مع جماعة من أصحابه فقال قائل: قد حَضَرَ "الفيل"، فخرج أصحاب "مالك" كلهم لينظروا إليه, ولم يخرج "يحيى"، فقال له "مالك": ما لك لا تخرج تراه، لأنه لا يكون بالأندلس؟ , فقال: أنا جئت من بلدي لأنظر إليك، وأتعلم منك هديك وعلمك، ولم أجئ لأنظر إلى "الفيل", فأعجب به "مالك" وسماه: "عاقل الأندلس".

المصدر: [ مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار 5 / 574 ]  

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
يعجب المرء أشد العجب من حرض هؤلاء الأئمة الأعلام على طلب العلم وأسبابه, وإيثارهم ذلك على الملاذ والشهوات الدنيوية, فرحمهم الله وجزاهم عنا خير الجزاء,  ويقرب من هذه القصة ما ذكره "الذهبي" في "سيره "(14 / 291): عن الحافظ "ابن طاهر المقدسي" قال: كنت يوما أقرأ على "أبي إسحاق الحبال" جزءا، فجاءني رجل من أهل بلدي، وأَسَرَّ إِلَيَ كلاما قال فيه: إن أخاك قد وصل من الشام، وذلك بعد دخول الترك بيت المقدس، وقتل الناس بها، فأخذت في القراءة، فاختلطت علي السطور، ولم يُمْكِنِّي أقرأ، فقال "أبو إسحاق": ما لك? قلت: خير، قال: لا بد أن تخبرني، فأخبرته، فقال: وكم لك لم تر أخاك? قال: سنين، قال: ولم لا تذهب إليه? قلت: حتى أتم "الجزء"، قال: ما أعظم حرصكم يا أهل الحديث، قد تم المجلس، وصلى الله على محمد، وانصرف.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

243- العسل شفاء

"محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم, أبو الفرج البغدادي"  المقرئ, غلام ابن شنبوذ «[ ت388 ه]


قال "أبو عمرو الداني": سمعت "عبد العزيز بن علي المالكي" يقول: دخل "أبو الفرج" غلام شنبوذ على "عضد الدولة" زائرا، فقال له: يا "أبا الفرج"، {إن الله يقول يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِها شَرابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوانُهُ فِيهِ شِفاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ}, ونرى العسل يأكله المَحْرُور فيتأذى به، والله الصادق في قوله ؟ , قال: أصلح اللهُ الملكَ، إن الله لم يَقُلْ فيه الشفاءُ- بالألف واللام- اللذين يدخلان لاستيفاء الجنس، وإنما ذكره منكّراً، فمعناه فيه شفاء لبعض الناس دون بعض.


المصدر: [ مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار 5 / 294 ]  

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قال "ابن الجوزي" في"زاد المسير"(2 / 570): الصحيح أن ذلك خرج مخرج الغالب, قال "ابن الأنباري": الغالب على العسل أنه يعمل في الأدواء، ويدخل في الأدوية، فإذا لم يوافق آحادَ المرضى، فقد وافق الأكثرين، وهذا كقول العرب: "الماء حياة كل شيء"، وقد نرى من يقتله الماء، وإِنما الكلام على الأغلب.اهـ
وقال "ابن عطية" في "المحرر الوجيز"(3 / 406): قوله {فِيهِ شِفاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ} الضمير للعسل، قاله الجمهور, ولا يقتضي العموم في كل علة, وفي كل إنسان، بل هو خبر عن أنه يشفي كما يشفي غيره من الأدوية في بعض دون بعض, وعلى حال دون حال، ففائدة الآية إخبار مُنَبِّهٌ منه في أنه دواء كما كثر الشفاء به, وصار خليطا ومعينا للأدوية في الأشربة والمعاجين، وقد روي عن "ابن عمر" أنه كان لا يشكو شيئا إلا تداوى بالعسل، حتى إنه كان يدهن به الدمل والضرحة ويقرأ فِيهِ شِفاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ, قال القاضي "أبو محمد": وهذا يقتضي أنه يرى الشفاء به على العموم. اهـ
وقال العلامة "ابن القيم" رحمه الله في "زاد المعاد"(4 / 34): قد اختلف الناس في قوله تعالى: {يخرج من بطونها شراب مختلف ألوانه فيه شفاء للناس}، هل الضمير في " فيه " راجع إلى الشراب، أو راجع إلى القرآن؟ , على قولين, الصحيح رجوعه إلى الشراب, وهو قول "ابن مسعود"، و"ابن عباس"، و"الحسن"، و"قتادة"، والأكثرين فإنه هو المذكور, والكلام سيق لأجله، ولا ذكرَ للقرآنِ في الآية، وهذا الحديث الصحيح وهو قوله: صدق الله كالصريح فيه، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

244- نصيحة إبليس

حكى "أبو الحسن ابن العطار" عنه [ أي الإمام النووي رحمه الله ] أنه قال: 
كنت مريضا بالرواحية, فبينا أنا ليلة في الصُفَّة الشرقية بها, ووالدي وإخوتي نائمون إلى جانبي, إذ عافاني الله من ألمي, ونشطني للذكر, فجعلت أسبّح بين السر والجهر، فبينما أنا كذلك إذا بشيخ حسن الصورة, جميل المنظر, يتوضأ على البركة, قريبا من نصف الليل، فلما فرغ من وضوئه أتاني, وقال لي: يا ولدي لا تذكر فتزعج أباك وإخوتك وأهل المدرسة, فقلت: يا شيخ من أنت؟ , قال: أنا ناصح لك، ودعني أكون من كنت، فوقع في نفسي أنه "إبليس"، فقلت: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، ورفعت صوتي بالتسبيح، فأعرض عني, ومشى نحو باب المدرسة، فقمت أتبعه فلم أجده، ووجدت الباب مقفلا، وفتشتها فلم أجد أحدا فيها، غير من كان فيها، فقال لي والدي: ما خبرك يا يحيى؟ , فأخبرته، فجعل هو وإخوتي يتعجبون وقعدنا كلنا نسبح ونذكر .

المصدر: [ مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار 5 / 682 ]  


قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
القصة في كتاب: "تحفة الطالبين في ترجمة الإمام محيي الدين" [ص 52] تأليف "أبي الحسن علاء الدين علي بن إبراهيم ابن العطار" تلميذ النووي المتوفي سنة 724هـ / تحميل الكتاب
بيان وتوضيح: "المدرسة الرواحية" هي ملاصقة للمسجد الأموي دمشق من جهة الشرق, داخل باب الفراديس, بناها "أبو القاسم هبة الله" المعروف‏:‏ "بابن رواحة", ووقفها على الشافعية، وفوض نظرها وتدريسها إلى الشيخ "تقي الدين بن الصلاح الشهرزوري"

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> القصة في صحيح البخاري من كتاب المَغَازِي باب قتل أبي جهل. (الأميرية ج5 / ص76) بتغيير طفيف.




من مشاركة للاخ الفاضل : القاسم بن محمد / ملتقى اهل الحديث جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

245- من درر اللغة

 (أُخْرَى) تأنيث: "آخر", وهو غير مصروف, قال الله تعالى: {فعدة من أيام أُخَر} [البقرة: 184], لأن أفعل الذي معه "مِن"، لا يُجمع ولا يُؤنث، ما دام نكرة, تقول: "مررت برجل أفضل منك", "وبرجال أفضل منك", "وبامرأة أفضل منك"
فإن أدخلت عليه "الألف واللام", أو أضفته ثَنَّيْتَ وجَمَعْتَ وأَنَّثْتَ، تقول" "مررت بالرجل الأفضل", "وبالرجلين الأفضلين", "وبالرجال الأفْضَلِين", "وبالمرأة الفُضلَى", "وبالنساء الفضل", "ومررت بأفضلهم", "وبأفضليهم", "وبأفضليهم", "وبفضلاهن", "وبفضلهن"
ولا يجوز أن تقول: "مررت برجل أفضل", "ولا برجال أفاضل", "ولا بامرأة فضلى" حتى تصله بـ: "مِن", أو تدخل عليه "الألف واللام", وهما يتعاقبان عليه
وليس كذلك "آخَر"، لأنه يؤنث ويجمع بغير "مِن" وبغير "الألف واللام" وبغير الإضافة, تقول: "مررت برجل آخر", "وبرجال أُخَر", "وآخرين", "وبامرأة أخرى", "وبنسوة أُخَر"
فلما جاء معدولا وهو صفة مُنِع الصرف, وهو مع ذلك جمع, فإن سَمَيْتَ به رجلا صَرَفْتَهُ في النكرة عند "الأخفش" ولم تصرفه عند "سيبويه". 


المصدر: [ مختار الصحاح 1 / 15 / مادة: أخ ر]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

246- بين الفارسي والمتنبي

ذكر "علي بن عيسى الربعي" في كتاب «التنبيه» الذي رد فيه على "ابن جني" في كتاب «الفسر» قال: 
كنت يوما عند "المتنبي" بشيراز, فقيل له: "أبو علي الفارسي" بالباب، وكانت بينهما مودة، فقال: بادروا إليه فأنزلوه، فدخل عليه "أبو علي" وأنا جالس عنده، فقال: يا "أبا الحسن" خذ هذا «الجزء» فأعطاني جزءا من كتاب «التذكرة», وقال: اكتب عن الشيخ البيتين اللذين ذاكرتك بهما، وهما:
سأطْلُبُ حَقّي بالقَنَا ومَشايخٍ    ***  كأنّهُمُ من طولِ ما التَثَمُوا مُرْدُ
ثِقالٍ إذا لاقَوْا خِفافٍ إذا دُعُوا  *** كَثيرٍ إذا اشتَدُّوا قَليلٍ إذا عُدُّوا


فهما مثبتان في «التذكرة» بخطي، قال: وهذا من فعل الشيخ "أبي علي الفارسي" عظيم، قال "الربعي": وكان قصد "أبي علي الفارسي" نفعه لا التأدب والتكثّر، وأيّا قصد فهو كثير.


المصدر : [ بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 671]



قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
القصة فيها من الفوائد: طلب "أبي علي" لعلو الإسناد , ثم رواية الأكابر عن الأصاغر, وتعظيم الفارسي للمتنبي ومعرفة مكانته في الشعر, والضمير في "نَفْعه" عائد إلى "الربعي"
بيان وتوضيح: "الرَّبَعِيُّ"  : أبو الحسن علي بن عيسى بن الفرج البغدادي، إمام النحو, صاحب التصانيف, لازم "أبا سعيد السيرافي" ببغداد، و"أبا علي الفارسي" بشيراز حتى بلغ الغاية, ت420 هـ/ ترجمته في سير الأعلام [17/ 392]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

247- ميتة شاعر

[ قال ياقوت الحموي رحمه الله ] : قرأت بخط "يحيى بن سلامة بن الحسين بن محمد الحصكفي" في «تعليق» له، حكي أن "السّريّ الرفّاء" حين قصد "سيف الدولة ابن حمدان" رحمه الله أنشده بديها بيتين هما:
إني رأيتك جالسا في مجلسٍ ... قعد الملوكُ به لديكَ وقامُوا
فكأنك الدهرُ المحيطُ عليهم ... وكأنهم من حولكِ الأيامُ

ثم أنشده بعد ذلك ما كان قال فيه من الشعر، وبعد يومين أو ثلاثة أنشده "أبو الطيب المتنبي": 
أيدري الدمع  أي دم أراقا.
إلى أن انتهى إلى قوله:
وخصر تنبتُ الأبصارُ فيه ... كأنَّ عليهِ من حَدَقٍ نِطاقا
قال: فقال "السري" هذا والله معنى ما قدر عليه المتقدمون، ثم إنه حُمَّّ في الحال حسداً، وتحامل إلى منزله، فمات بعد ثلاثة أيام.
قلت [ ياقوت ]: هكذا وجدته بخط "الحصكفي"، و"المتنبي" فارق "سيف الدولة" في سنة ست وأربعين وثلاثمائة [346هـ], و"السري" توفي بعيد سنة ستين وثلاثمائة [360 هـ] بغداد على ما نقله "الخطيب" في «تاريخه»، وقيل سنة اثنتين وستين وثلاثمائة [362 هـ]، فعلى هذا لا يكون لهذه الحكاية صحة
وقد نقل "أبو اسحاق إبراهيم بن حبيب السقطي" في تاريخه المسمى: «بلوامع الأمور» أن "السري" توفي سنة أربع وأربعين وثلاثمائة [344هـ]، فعلى هذا تكون هذه الحكاية محتملة الصحة, بشرط أن يكون موت "السري" بالشام، ولم ينقل ذلك كيف، وهو أن هذه القصيدة من أول شعر "أبي الطيب المتنبي" في "سيف الدولة" والله أعلم.


المصدر : [بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 2/ 672]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

248- صادق الوعد

قال الشيخ الإمام [ تقي الدين السبكي ] رحمه الله -: 
نكتة بيضاء لَمَحْتُهَا من غير أن أسمعها من أحد, قوله تعالى {واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد} [مريم: 54]الآية، فَكَّرْتُ من مدة طويلة وأنا بديار مصر, في إفراده عن أبيه وأخيه, والفصل بينهما بقصة موسى عليه السلام, فوقع في خاطري أنه لكونه جد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذُكِرَ مستقلا بنفسه تعظيما لقدر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وفكرتُ الآن فيه بالتلاوة فلمحتُ ذلك وزيادة عليه, وهي الصفات التي أثنى عليه بها, ومن جملتها وهو ختامها {وكان عند ربه مرضيا}[مريم: 55] والمرضِيُّ عند الله هو الصفوة والخلاصة, والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مصطفى منه, ومن جُملتها {وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة}[مريم: 55], وإذا كان أهله بهذه الصفة وهو بصفة صدق الوعد والرسالة والنبوة وهما أعني إسماعيل عليه السلام وأهله أصلا في غاية الزكاء والخير, فهو وأهله جرثومة نور نشَأَ منها أعظم منها، وهو النور الأعظم خاتم النبيين وسيد المرسلين - صلى الله عليه وسلم - انتهى.


المصدر : [ فتاوى السبكي 1 / 68 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
من عجيب ما اتفق لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فوافق فيه أباه إسماعيل النبي عليه السلام, موافقته في صفة صدق الوعد الذي مدح به في الآية الكريمة,  ومن شابه أباه فما ظلم, فقد أخرج "ابن أبي حاتم" في «تفسيره»[13148] عن سفيان الثوري قال: بلغني أن "إسماعيل" وصاحبا له أتيا قرية, فقال له صاحبه: إما أن أجلس وتدخل فتشتري طعاما زادنا, وإما أن أدخل فاكفيك ذلك, فقال له "إسماعيل": بل ادخل أنت, وأنا أجلس أنتظرك, فدخل ثم نسي, فخرج فأقام مكانه حتى كان الحول من ذلك اليوم, فمر به الرجل فقال له: أنت ههنا حتى الساعة, قال: قلت لك لا أبرح حتى تجيء, فقال تعالى: {واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد}
وأخرج "ابن جرير" عن سهل بن سعد قال: أن "إسماعيل" عليه السلام وعد رجلا أن يأتيه, فجاء ونسي الرجل, فظل به "إسماعيل" وبات حتى جاء الرجل من الغد, فقال: ما برحت من ههنا, قال: لا قال: إني نسيت, قال: لم أكن لأبرح حتى تأتيني, ولذلك {كان صادق الوعد}
وأخرج "أبوداود" في «سننه»[4996]: عن عبد الله بن أبي الحمساء، قال: بايعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ببيع قبل أن يُبعث, وبقيت له بقية فوعدته أن آتيه بها في مكانه، فنسيتُ، ثم ذكرتُ بعد ثلاث، فجئتُ فإذا هو في مكانه، فقال: «يا فتى، لقد شققتَ علَيَّ، أنا هاهنا منذ ثلاث أنتظرك».

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

249-  الاهتمام لقوت الأولاد

قال الشيخ الإمام [ تقي الدين السبكي ]- رحمه الله – 


مِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ قَدْ دَبَّرُوا فَتَحَصَّلُوا ... عَلَى نِعْمَةٍ فِي نَسْلِهِمْ هِيَ بَاقِيَهْ
وَمَا لِي تَدْبِيرٌ لِنَفْسِي لَا وَلَا ... لِنَسْلِيَ لَكِنْ نِعْمَةُ اللَّهِ كَافِيَهْ
كَمَا عَالَنِي دَهْرِي كَذَاكَ يَعُولُ مَنْ ... أُخَلِّفُهُ فِي عِيشَةٍ هِيَ رَاضِيَهْ
وَمِنْهُمْ أُنَاسٌ وَفَّرَ اللَّهُ حَظَّهُمْ ... لِخَيْرِهِمْ فِي جَنَّةٍ هِيَ عَالِيَهْ
وَقَوْلِي رَبِّي آتِنَا حَسَنَتَيْهِمَا ... وَثَالِثَةً عَنَّا جَهَنَّمَ وَاقِيَهْ

نظمتُها يوم الاثنين سابع شوال سنة اثنتين وخمسين وسبعمائة, بسبب أني تفكرتُ في حالي وحال أولادي, ولِي في القضاء أربع عشرة سنة, لم يَحصُل لهم ما يَبقَى لهم من بعدي, وأقمتُ قبل ذلك بمصر نحوا من سبع عشرة سنة متمكنا من أن أحصل لهم رواتب كثيرة لم أحصل لهم شيئا من ذلك، وافتكرت قاضيين في دمشق "ابن أبي عصرون" و"ابن الزكي" حصلا ما هو باق لذريتهما إلى اليوم, و"ابن دقيق العيد" في مصر لم يتركْ لأولاده شيئا, ولا حَصَلَ لهم بعده شيئا, ونفسي تطلب الخير لأولادي في حياتي وبعد مماتي, فتوكلت على الله وأحلتهم على فضله كما تفضل علي
ونظمتُ هذه الأبيات, وأشرتُ في البيت الأخير إلى قوله تعالى {ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار} [البقرة: 201]
أسأل الله تعالى ذلك وصلى الله على محمد وآله وسلم تسليما كثيرا. 


المصدر: [ فتاوى السبكي 1 / 125 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

250-  شاعر رافضي

أحمد بن منير بن أحمد بن مفلح أبو الحسين الاطرابلسي الشاعر[ ت 548 هـ]


[ قال ابن العديم رحمه الله ]: حكى لي "أبو طالب" القيّم، وكان شيخا مسنا عندنا بحلب، وكان أولا قيما بالمسجد الجامع بحلب، ثم صار قيما بمدرسة شاذبخت النوري رحمه الله، والعهدة عليه، قال: 
لما مات "ابن منير" خرجنا جماعة من الأحداث تنفرج بمشهد الحف, فقال بعضنا لبعض: قد سمعنا أنه لا يموت من كان يسب أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما إلا ويمسخه الله في قبره خنزيرا، ولا نشك أن "ابن منير" كان يسبّهما، وأجمع رأينا على أن نمضي الى قبره تلك الليلة, وننبشه لنشاهده، قال لي: فمضينا جميعا, ونبشنا قبره, فوجدنا صورته صورة خنزير, ووجهه منحرف عن القبلة إلى جهة الشمال, وكان معنا ضوء, فأخرجناه على شفير قبره ليشاهده الناس، ثم بدا لنا فأحرقناه, ووضعناه في القبر, وأعدنا التراب عليه، هذا معنى ما حكاه لي "أبو طالب القيّم والله أعلم.


المصدر: [بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 3 / 1164 ] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
قال في "السير" (20 / 224): قال ابن عساكر : رأيته مرات، وكان رافضيا، خبيث الهجو والفحش، سجنه "بوري" مدة، وهم بقطع لسانه، ثم تسحب، فلما ولي "شمس الملوك"، عاد إلى دمشق، فبلغ "شمس الملوك" عنه أمر، وأراد صلبه، فاختفى، وهرب، ثم قدم في صحبة الملك "نور الدين"، وتوفي في جمادى الآخرة، سنة 548، بحلب, وكان هو و"القيسراني" كفرسي رهان، لكن "القيسراني" سني دين.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

251- مناظرة مجوسي

[ قال ابن العديم ]: أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الرحيم بن يوسف بن الطفيل, قال: أخبرنا الحافظ أبو طاهر أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد السّلفي, قال: حدثنا أبو الفتح القزويني, قال: حدثنا "أبو يعلى الخليلي" قال: سمعت "الحاكم أبا عبد الله" يحكي بإسناد لا يحضرني:
أن "إسحاق بن راهويه" ناظره عند بعض الأمراء مجوسي, فقال: أنتم لا تُحسِنُون الى الموتى، توارونَهم في التراب حتي تنفسد أعضاؤهم, ونحن نُحسن إليهم، نَفتح عليهم الرياحَ، فقال: بيني وبينك مسألة المولود إذا ولدته أمه ثم اكترت له ظئرا ترضعه إذا فطم، الأمُّ أولى به أم الظئرُ ؟ , فقال: الأم، فقال: الأرض أُمَّنَا قال الله تعالى: { مِنْها خَلَقْناكُمْ وَفِيها نُعِيدُكُمْ } 


المصدر: [بغية الطلب فى تاريخ حلب 3 / 1400 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

252- شعر نحس



أبو محمد ابن الخشاب عبد الله بن أحمد بن أحمد البغدادي , الشيخ الإمام العلامة المحدث إمام النحو [ت 567 هـ ]


كان يوما في داره في وقت القيلولة، والحرّ شديد وقد نام، إذ طرق الباب عليه طرقا مزعجا, فانتبه وخرج مبادرا، وإذا رجلان من العامة، فقال: ما خطبكما ؟ , فقالا: نحن شاعران، وقد قال كل واحد منا قصيدة، وزعم أنها أجود من قصيدة صاحبه، وقد رضينا بحكمك, فقال: ليبدأ أحدكما, قال: فأنشد أحدهما قصيدته، وهو مُصْغٍ إليه، إلى أن فرغ منها، وهَمَّ الآخرُ بالإنشاد، فقال له "ابن الخشاب": على رسلك، شِعركَ أجودُ، فقال: كيف خَبِرتَ شِعري ولم تَسمعه؟ , فقال: لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون شيء أنحس من شعر هذا.


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1498 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

253- السياسة الشرعية

لما صنف "أبو زيد" «كتاب السياسة» "ليانس" الخادم، وهو إذ ذاك والي بلخ، قال "أبو القاسم الكعبي": 
قد جمع الله تعالى السياسة كلها في آية من «القرآن» ، حيث يقول: {يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيراً لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلا تَنازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ}

المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1492 ]  

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
بيان وتوضيح: الكعبي أبو القاسم عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمود البلخي, العلامة، شيخ المعتزلة، من نظراء أبي علي الجبائي، / ت 309 هـ 
وأبو زيد: هو أحمد بن سهل البلخي /ت 322 هـ, ترجمته في الأعلام للزركلي (1 / 134)

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

254-  كتب مبذولة 

قرىء على أبي الفتح الميدومي - بمصر، وأنا أسمع - أخبركم أبو الفرج الحراني، قال: أنشدنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عثمان بن عبد الله العكبري الواعظ، من لفظه وحفظه، قال: أنشدني شيخي "ابن الباقلاني" المقرىء الواسطي:


كتبي لأهل العلم مبذولة ... أيديهم مثل يَدِي فيها
متى أرادوها بلا مِنَّةٍ ... عارية فليستعيروها
حاشاي أن أكتمها عنهمو ... بُخلا كما غيري يُخفيها
أعارَنا أشياخُنا كُتبهم ... وسنةُ الأشياخِ نُحْيِيهَا

وقد روى هذه الأبيات ابن السمعاني عن ابن الباقلاني، قال: أنشدني "خميس الجوزي" لنفسه.


المصدر: [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (2 / 527 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

255-  مصيبة والد

ذكر "ناصح الدين بن الحنبلي": أن "ابن نجا" نَشَأَ له ولد حسن الصورة, فلما بلغ أخذ في سبيل اللهو، فدعا عليه فمات, فحضر الناس والدولة لأجله، فلما وضعوا سريره في المصلى نصبوا للشيخ كرسيا إلى جانبه، فصعد عليه، وحمد الله تعالى، وقال: 
اللهم إن هذا ولدي بلغ من العمر تسع عشرة سنة، لم يجر عليه فيها قلم إلا بعد خمس عشرة سنة، بقي له ثلاث سنين، نصفها نوم، بقي عليه سنة ونصف، قد أساء فيها إلي وإليك, فأما جنايته علي، فقد وهبتها له, بقي الذي لك فهبه لي, فصاح الناس بالبكاء, فنزل وصلى عليه.


المصدر: [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2 / 535]  

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
بيان وتوضيح: "ابن نجا": علي بن إبراهيم بن نجا بن غنائم الأنصاري الدمشقي، الفقيه الواعظ المفسر, زين الدين أبو الحسن بن رضي الدين أبي طاهر، المعروف بـ: "ابن نجية", نزيل مصر، سبط الشيخ "أبي الفرج الشيرازي" الحنبلي: / ت 599 هـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

256- الحافظ "عبد الغني المقدسي" رحمه الله

[قال الحافظ الضياء]: سمعت شيخنا الحافظ "عبد الغني" يقول: كنت يوما بأصبهان عند الحافظ "أبي موسى [ المديني ]", فجرى بيني وبين بعض الحاضرين منازعة في حديث, فقال: هو في «صحيح البخاري», فقلت: ليس هو فيه, قال: فكتب الحديث في رقعة ورفعها إلى الحافظ "أبي موسى" يسأله عنه, قال: فناولني الحافظ "أبو موسى" الرقعة, وقال: ما تقول، هل هذا الحديث في البخاري، أم لا ؟ , قلت: لا, قال: فخجل الرجل, وسكت.


المصدر: [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 3 / 5 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

257- لا تبع الدار

قال " الحاكم ": قصدني " أبو محمد الميكالي " ، وأنا بـ" باب جنيد " في دار لي جديدة، فقال: بلغني أنك هممت ببيع دارك بـ:" باب عزيز " ، فقلت: هو كما بلغ الشيخ الرئيس, فقال: إني قصدتك لأمنعك من هذا، وأُبَيِّنُ لك عوار ما هممت به, دارٌ كان فيها سلَفُكَ، ثم وُلِدْتَ فيها، ومجلسٌ ختمتَ في محرابه ونُسِبَ إليك، ألم تسمع أبيات " ابن الرومي " :
ولي وطنٌ آليتُ ألا أبيعه ... وأن لا أرى غيري له الدهر مالكا
عهدتُ به شرخَ الشبابِ ونعمة ... كنعمة قوم أصبحوا في ظِلالكا
فقد ألِفَتْهُ النفسُ حتى كأنه ... لها وطنٌ إن فاتَ غُودِرتُ هالكا
وحَبَّبَ أوطان الرجال إليهم ... مآربُ قضاهَا الشبابُ هنالكا
إذا ذُكِرَتْ أوطانُهم ذَكَّرَتْهُم ... عهودَ الصِّبَا فيها فحَنُّوا لذلكاثم لم يفارقني رحمه الله حتى أخذ عهدي على أن أرجع إلى الدار القديمة, وأبيع تلك الحديثة، رضي الله عن ذلك الشيخ، وجزاه عن دينه وشفقته على إخوانه خيرا.


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1508 ]  

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: عبد الله بن إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن محمد بن ميكال, كنيته أبو محمد، وهو عم أبي الفضل عبد الله بن أحمد الميكالي, كان رئيس نيسابور، مات بمكة سنة 379 هـ, ترجمته في معجم الأدباء [4 / 1507 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

258- سبب طلب العلم

"عبد الله بن السّيد البطليوسي", وقيل" عبد الله بن محمد بن السّيد النحوي،[ ت521ه]  


حكي عنه أنه قال: كان سبب طلبتي للعلم أن والدي كان رجلا من أهل القرى، وكان له ثروة، فسلّم إليّ مالا لأدخل به إلى الحاضرة للتجارة، فدخلت إلى قرطبة, فاتفق أني اجتزت في السوق, فوجدت حلقة تباع فيها الكتب، فوقفت عليها، واستحسنت الكتب، وشريت منها بمقدار مائتي دينار للتجارة، فلما خلوت بها جعلت أفتقدها, وأقول: هذا جيد, لا ينبغي أن يباع، وهذا جيد, إلى أن اخترت لنفسي أكثرها، ثم جعلت أطالعها, فلا أفهم معانيها، فيضيق صدري, فسألت بعض الطلبة، وقلت له: أي العلوم أنفق؟ , فقال: الناس في الأدب أرغب منهم في غيره, قلت له: وأيّ الكتب أشهر من كتب الأدب؟ , فقال: كتاب "العين", فشرعت فيه على شيخ هناك, فلم تمض لي شهور حتى حفظته، ثم حفظت كتابا في النحو, ولَذَّ لي العلم، فلم تمض إلا مدة قليلة حتى صرت ممن يشار إليه, فاشتقت إلى أهلي بعد أن أنفقت جميع ما كان معي، فخرجت إليهم, واجتمعت بوالدي، فسألني عن الحال، فأخبرته بقصتي، فلم يُنكره عَلَيَّ بل سَرَّه، وقال: يا ولدي، هذه نعمة من الله في حقك, حيث ألهمك بالعلم, وأمدني بشيء آخر من المال، ورجعت إلى المدينة، وطلبت المشايخ حتى بلغت إلى ما ترون.


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1528 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

259- كيف أصبحت ؟

"عبد الله بن أسعد بن عيسى بن علي بن الدهان الجزري" ثم الموصلي, الفقيه الشافعي الأديب الشاعر أبو الفرج [ت 581 هـ]  


حكي أنه دخل يوما على "نور الدين محمود بن زنكي"، فقال له: كيف أصبحت؟ , فقال: كما لا يريد الله, ولا رسوله, ولا أنت, ولا أنا, ولا ابن عصرون، فقال له: كيف؟ , فقال: لأن الله يريد مني الإعراض عن الدنيا, والإقبال على الآخرة، ولست كذلك. 
وأما رسوله فإنه يريد مني ما يريده الله مني، ولست كذلك. 
وأما أنت فإنك تريد مني أن لا أسألك شيئا من الدنيا، ولست كذلك. 
وأما أنا فإنني أريد من نفسي أن أكون أسعد الناس، وملك الدنيا بأجمعها، ولي الدنيا بأسرها، ولست كذلك. 
وأما ابن عصرون فإنه يريد مني أن أكون مقطّعا إربا إربا، ولست كذلك.
فكيف يكون من أصبح لا كما يريد الله, ولا رسوله, ولا سلطانه, ولا نفسه، ولا صديقه, ولا عدوّه, فضحك منه، وحباه حباء حسنا.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1509 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

260- بعتُ جاري

كان "لأبي الأسود [ الدؤلي ]"  جار يؤذيه, ويرميه بالحجارة، فشكا "أبو الأسود" ذلك إلى قومه وغيرهم، فكلموه ولاموه, فقال: لم أرمه، وإنما يرميه اللهُ, لقطعه الرحم, وسرعته إلى الظلم في بخله بماله، فقال "أبو الأسود": ما أجاور رجلا يقطع رحمي, ويكذب على الله ربي, فقيل له: وكيف يكذب على ربك ؟ , فقال: لأنه عز وجل لو رماني ما أخطأني، وهذا فلا يصيبني, ثم باع داره واشترى دارا في هذيل, فقيل لأبي الأسود: أبعت دارك ؟ , قال: ما بعت داري, وإنما بعت جاري, فأرسلها مثلا.


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء 4 / 1470 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

261- الحياة حركة 

قيل: أصاب "أبا الأسود" الفالج, فكان يخرج إلى السوق يجر رجله, وكان موسرا ذا عبيد، فقيل له: فقد أغناك الله عن السعي في حاجاتك، لو جلست في بيتك.
فقال: لا، ولكني أخرج، ثم ادخل، فيقول الخادم: قد جاء، ويقول الصبي: قد جاء، ولو جلستُ في البيت فبالتْ عليّ الشاةُ ما منَعَها أحدٌ عَنِّي.


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1472 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

262- أكلها دائم

قال "إبراهيم بن نوح" : سمعت "مالك بن أنس" يقول: " ليس في الدنيا من ثمار ما يشبه ثمار الجنة إلا الموز " لأن الله يقول: { أكلها دائم }[الرعد: 35], وأنت تجد الموز في الصيف والشتاء.
قال "القاضي [ابن العربي]" : وكذلك رُمَّان "بغداد"، شاهدتُ "المحول" قرية من قرى "نهر عيسى" وفي شجر الرمان حب العامين يجتمع, تقطع منه متى شئتَ صيفا وشتاء، وقيظا وخريفا، إلا أن الحبة التي بقيت في الشجرة عاما لا تَفْلِقُهَا إلا بالقدوم من شِدَّة القَشْر، فإذا انفلقت ظهر تحته حب الرمان أجمل ما كان وأينعه


المصدر : [ أحكام القرآن لابن العربي 3 / 85 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

263- تفسير مذموم

قوله تعالى { فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ }[هود: 69]
قال بعض علمائنا: كانت ضيافة قليلة فشكرها الحبيبُ من الحبيبِ، وهذا تَحَكُّمٌ بالظن في موضع القطع, وبالقياس في موضع النقل، من أين علم أنه قليل؟ , بل قد نقل المفسرون أن الملائكة كانوا ثلاثة, جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، وعِجْلٌ لثلاثة عظيم، فما هذا التفسير في كتاب الله بالرأي ؟ , هذا بأمانة الله هو التفسير المذموم، فاجتنبوه فقد علمتموه


-المصدر: [أحكام القرآن لابن العربي 3 / 22 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

264- حكم إفساد العملة والتلاعب بها

قال "أبو عبد الرحمن التجيبي": كنت عند "عمر بن عبد العزيز" قاعدا، وهو إذ ذاك أمير المدينة، فأتي برجل يقطع الدراهم، وقد شهد عليه، فضربه وحلقه، فأمر فطيف به، وأمره أن يقول: هذا جزاء من يقطع الدراهم، ثم أمر به أن يرد إليه، فقال له: إنه لم يمنعني أن أقطع يدك إلا أني لم أكن تَقَدَّمْتُ في ذلك قبل اليوم، فقد تَقَدَّمْتُ في ذلك، فمن شاء فليقطع.
قال القاضي "ابن العربي": أما أدبه بالسوط فلا كلام فيه، وأما حلقه فقد فعله عمر كما تقدم, وقد كنت أيام الحكم بين الناس أضرب وأحلق؛ وإنما كنت أفعل ذلك بمن يُرَبِّي شعرَهُ عوناً على المعصية, وطريقا إلى التجمل به في الفسوق، وهذا هو الواجب في كل طريقة للمعصية أن يقطع إذا كان ذلك غير مؤثر في البدن.
وأما قطع يده فإنما أخذ ذلك "عمر" والله أعلم من فصل السرقة، وذلك أن قرض الدراهم غير كسرها، فإن الكسر إفساد الوصف, والقرض تنقيص القدر، فهو أخذ مال على جهة الاختفاء.
فإن قيل: ليس من حرز، والحرز أصل في القطع, قلنا: يحتمل أن يكون "عمر" رأى أن تَهْيِئَتَهَا للفصل بين الخلق دينارا أو درهما حرز لها، وحرز كل شيء على قدر حاله, وقد أنفذ بعد ذلك "ابن الزبير"، وقطع يد رجل في قطع الدراهم والدنانير.
وقد قال علماؤنا "المالكية": إن الدراهم والدنانير خواتيم الله, عليها اسم الله, ولو قطع على قول أهل التأويل من كسر خاتما لله لكان أهلا لذلك، إذ من كسر خاتم سلطان عليه اسمه أدب، وخاتم الله تقضى به الحوائج، فلا يستويان في العقوبة.
وأرى القطع في قَرْضِهَا دون كَسْرِها، وقد كُنْتُ أفعلُ ذلك أيام تَوْلِيَتِي الحُكمَ، إلا أني كنتُ مَحْفُوفًا بالجُهَّالِ، لم أُجِبْ بسبب المقالِ للحَسَدَةِ الضُّلَّالِ، فمن قَدَرَ عليه يوما من أهل الحق فليَفْعَلْهُ احتِسَاباً لِلَّه تعالى.

المصدر : [ أحكام القرآن لابن العربي 3 / 26 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

265- فقه العوام 

كان "أبو الفضل المراغي" يقرأ بمدينة السلام [ بغداد ]، فكانت الكتب تأتي إليه من بلده، فيضعها في صندوق، ولا يقرأ منها واحدا, مخافة أن يطلع فيها على ما يزعجه, أو يقطع به عن طلبه، فلما كان بعد خمسة أعوام، وقضى غرضا من الطلب، وعزم على الرحيل شد رحله، وأبرز كتبه، وأخرج تلك الرسائل, وقرأ منها ما لو أن واحدة منها قرأها في وقت وصولها ما تمكن بعدها من تحصيل حرف من العلم، فحمد الله تعالى، ورحل على دابته قاشه، وخرج إلى باب الحلبة طريق "خراسان"، وتقدمه "الكَرِي" بالدابة، وأقام هو على "فامي" يبتاع منه سفرته؛ فبينما هو يحاول ذلك معه إذ سمعه يقول لفامي آخر: "أي فل"، أما سمعتَ العالمَ يقول يعني الواعظ: إن "ابن عباس" يُجَوِّزُ الاستثناءَ ولو بعد سنة، لقد اشتغل بالي بذلك منه منذ سمعته يقوله, وظللت فيه متفكرا, ولو كان ذلك صحيحا لما قال الله تعالى لأيوب: {وخذ بيدك ضغثا فاضرب به ولا تحنث} [ص: 44]و وما الذي كان يمنعه من أن يقول حينئذ: قل إن شاء الله
فلما سَمِعْتُهُ يقول ذلك قلت: بَلَدٌ يكون "الفاميون" به من العلمِ في هذه المرتبة أَخْرُجُ عنه إلى المراغة ؟, لا أفعله أبدا, واقتَفَى أَثَرَ "الكَرِيّ"، وحَلَّلَهُ من الكراء، وصرف رحله, وأقام بها حتى مات - رحمه الله -.

المصدر : [ أحكام القرآن لابن العربي 2 / 154] 

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: "الفامي": بفتح الفاء وفي آخرها الميم، هذه النسبة إلى الحرفة، وهو لمن يبيع الأشياء من الفواكه اليابسة، ويقال له «البقال» أيضا/ من "الأنساب للسمعاني"(10 / 142)
"الكَرِي": كـ: "غَنِيّ", المكاري, وهو الذي يكريك دابته / "تاج العروس" (39 / 391)
"أي فل": معناه أي فلان, فرخم, وقيل: فل لغة في فلان في غير النداء, من "شرح النووي على مسلم" 7 / 117

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

266- مائدة الحواريين

شاهدتُ "المائدة"  بـ: "طور زيتا" مرارا، وأكلتُ عليها ليلا ونهارا، وذكرتُ الله سبحانه فيها سرا وجهارا، وكان ارتفاعها أسفل من القامة بنحو الشبر، وكان لها درجتان قلبيا وجوفيا، وكانت صخرة صلداء لا تؤثر فيها المعاول، فكان الناس يقولون: مسخت صخرة إذ مسخ أربابها قردة وخنازير.
والذي عندي أنها كانت في الأصل صخرة قطعت من الأرض محلا للمائدة النازلة من السماء، وكل ما حولها حجارة مثلها، وكان ما حولها محفوفا بقصور، وقد نُحِتَ في ذلك الحجر الصلدِ بيوتٌ، أبوابها منها، ومجالسها منها مقطوعة فيها، وحناياها في جوانبها، وبيوت خدمتها قد صورت من الحجر، كما تصور من الطين والخشب، فإذا دخلتَ في قصر من قصورها ورددتَ الباب, وجعلت من ورائه صخرة كثمن درهم لم يفتحه أهل الأرض للصوقه بالأرض؛ فإذا هبت الريحُ وحَثَتْ تحته الترابَ لم يُفتَح إلا بعد صَبِّ الماء تحته والإكثار منه، حتى يسيلَ بالترابِ, وينفرج منعرج الباب، وقد مات بها قوم بهذه العلة، وقد كنت أخلو فيها كثيرا للدرس، ولكني كنت في كل حين أكنس حول الباب مخافة مما جرى لغيري فيها، وقد شرحتُ أمرها في كتاب " ترتيب الرحلة " بأكثر من هذا.

المصدر " [ أحكام القرآن لابن العربي  2 / 4]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

267- حال الدنيا

[ قال ابن العربي رحمه الله ]: أخبرنا النجيب الصوفى التركى, أخبرنا أبو عبدالله محمد بن فتوح, أخبرنا أبو منصور بكر بن محمد أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد العزيز, أخبرنا أبو محمد الحسن بن رشيق بمصر, أنشدنا يحيى بن مالك بن عابد, أنشدنى أبو عمر أحمد بن عبد ربه:

ألا إنما الدنيا غضارةُ أيكةٍ *** اذا أخْضَرَّ منها جانبٌ جَفَّ جانبُ
هى الدارُ ما الآمالُ الا فجائعٌ *** عليها ولا اللذاتُ [ إلا ] مصائبُ
فكم سَخنَتْ بالأمس عينٌ قريرةٌ *** وقَرَّتْ عيونٌ دمعُهَا اليوم َ ساكبُ
فلا تكتحِلْ عيناكَ منها بعبرةٍ *** على ذاهبٍ منها فانك ذاهبُ

وما يفعل الله من ذلك فانه تأديب لعباده, وعِبرة لمن كان على غفلة, أو فترة, أوغرة


المصدر : [ عارضة الأحوذي 9 / 26 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

268- شاعر وولده

إبراهيم بن محمد بن محمد بن جعفر بن لنكك، الشاعر ابن الشاعر, توفي في حدود الأربعمائة
روى عنه أبو القاسم التنوخي قال: جلس "ابن لنكك" في الجامع بالبصرة، فجلس إليه قوم من العامة، فاعترضوا كلامه بما غاظه، فأخذ محبرةً بعض الحاضرين وكتب من شعره:

وعصبةٍ لمّا توسّطتهم ... ضاقت  عليّ الأرض كالخاتم
كأنهم من بعد إفهامهم ... لم يخرجوا بعد إلى العالم
يضحك إبليس سروراً بهم  ... لأنّهم عارٌ على آدم
كأنّني بينهم جالسٌ ... من سوء ما شاهدت في ماتم 

فاعترضه ولده وقال: يا أبة, أبياتك متناقضة، ولكن اسمع ما عملت:


لا تصلح الدنيا ولا تستوي ... إلاّ بكم يا بقر العالم
من قال للحرث خلقتم فلم ... يكذب عليكم لا ولم ياثم
ما أنتم عارٌ على آدم ... لأنّكم غير بني آدم 


المصدر : [ فوات الوفيات 1 / 47 ]

----------


## أبوصلاح الدين

جزاكم الله خيرا
منتقيات طيبة ومختارات مفيدة
التاريخ حدائق ذات بهجة وهو مرآة الحياة فمن فهم التاريخ فهم الحياة
ورغم ذالك أمتنا تتعثر وتتعثر وكأنها لم تفقه االتاريخ ،
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

269- نِساءُ نابلس

قال "مالك": لا يمنع النساء المسجد, ويخرجن للعيد المتجالات, وفي السُقْيَا, ولا تُكْثِر الشابة الخروج, وقال مرة أخرى: تكون المتجالة كالشابة
الثاني قال "الثوري": يكره لها الخروج من بيتها, وكذلك قال "ابن مسعود": المرأة عورة فاذا خرجت استشرف لها الشيطان, وبه قال "أبو حنيفة:, و"ابن المبارك" ونحوه عن "سفيان", وروى عن "أبي حنيفة" أن العبد بخلاف غيره, وفرق "أبو يوسف" بين الشابة والمتجالة, وهو حسن
وقد كُنَّ في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرجن في العيد وغيره, وأما اليوم فلا, اللهم إلا لو كن كنساء "نابلس" المدينة التي رمى بها إبراهيم بالمنجنيق في النار, وبها موضعه الى اليوم رمادا في الماء, وفي موضع المنجنيق "مسجد الرباط" سَكَنْتُهَا مدة مُرَابطا مُتَعَلِّماً, فكنت أمشي فيها النهار كله [ و] الزمان بأجمعه فلا تلقى امرأة, ولا يقع لك عينٌ عليها, إلا يومَ الجمعةِ فإِن المسجدَ يمتلئُ منهن, ثم لا يخرجن إلى الجمعةِ الأخرى, فمثلُ هؤلاءِ لا حرجَ عليهن


المصدر: [ عارضة الأحوذي 3 / 89 ]  

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
وقال أيضا في "قبسه"[1/268]: دخلت "نابلس" وهي قرية المنجنيق لإبراهيم عليه السلام, فما رأيت أحسن منها, سَكَنْتُهَا مدة , وترددت عليها مرارا,  فما وقعت  عيني على امرأة نهارا, حتى إذا كان يومَ الجمعةِ امتلأ المسجدَ بهن, ثم لا تقع عين عليهن إلى الجمعةِ الأخرى

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

270- محبة الله فرض 

قال الشيخ أبو الفتح عبد الرحيم بن أحمد - خادم ابن خفيف صالح فاضل -: سمعت أ"با عبد الله محمد بن خفيف" يقول: 
سَأَلَنَا يوما القاضي "أبو العباس ابن سريج" بشيراز، وكنا نحضر مجلسه لدرس الفقه، فقال لنا: محبة الله فرض أو غير فرض؟ , قلنا: فرض, قال: ما الدلالة على فرضها؟, فما فينا من أتى بشيء فقَبِل، فرجعنا إليه وسألناه الدليل على فرض محبة الله عز وجل، فقال: قوله تعالى: {قل إن كان آباؤكم وأبناؤكم} إلى قوله تعالى: {أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في سبيله فتربصوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره} [التوبة: 24], قال: فتواعدهم الله عز وجل على تفضيل محبتهم لغيره على محبته ومحبة رسوله، والوعيد لا يقع إلا على فرض لازم، وحتم واجب.

المصدر : [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1 / 155]
 
قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
وذكره أيضا السبكي في "طبقاته"[3/ 158], وقال: قلت: ومثل هذا الدليل فى الدلالة على محبة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من نفسه وأهله وماله وولده والناس أجمعين"

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

271- دليل رؤية الله

قال الأستاذ "أبو القاسم القشيري": سمعت الإمام "أبا بكر ابن فورك" يقول: سُئل الأستاذُ "أبو سهل الصعلوكي" رحمه الله عن جواز رؤية الله من طريق العقل، فقال: الدليل عليه شوق المؤمنين إلى لقائه، والشوق إرادة مفرطة، والإرادة لا تتعلق بالمحال. 
فقال السائل: ومن الذي يشتاق إلى لقائه؟ , فقال الأستاذ "أبو سهل": يشتاق إليه كل حُرٍّ مُؤمن، فأما من كان مثلكَ فلا يشتاق


 المصدر : [ طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية 1/ 164]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

272- هواية وزير

[ قال ياقوت - رحمه الله- ]: قرأت بخط الشريف النسابة "محمد بن أسعد بن علي الجواني" المعروف بـ: "ابن النحوي": كان الوزير "جعفر بن الفضل بن الفرات" المعروف بـ: "ابن حنزابة" يهوى النظر الى الحشرات, من الأفاعي والحيّات والعقارب, وأم أربعة وأربعين, وما يجري هذا المجرى، وكان في داره التي تقابل "دار الشنتكاني"  و"مسجد ورش"، وكانت "للماذرائي" قبل ذلك قاعة لطيفة مرخّمة فيها سلل الحيات, ولها قيّم فراش "حاو" من الحواة، ومعه مستخدمون برسم الخدمة, ونقل السلل وحطّها، وكان كل "حاو" في مصر وأعمالها يصيد له ما يقدر عليه من الحيات، ويتباهون في ذوات العجب من أجناسها, وفي الكبار, وفي الغريبة المنظر، وكان الوزير يثيبهم في ذلك أوفى الثواب, ويبذل لهم الجزيل حتى يجتهدوا في تحصيلها
وكان له وقت يجلس فيه على دكة مرتفعة, ويدخل المستخدمون والحواة، فيخرجون ما في السلل، ويطرحونه في ذلك الرخام، ويحرشون بين الهوام، وهو يتعجب من ذلك ويستحسنه، فلما كان ذات يوم أنفذ رقعة إلى الشيخ الجليل "ابن المدبر" الكاتب، وكان من أعيان كتّاب أيامه ودولته، وكان عزيزا عنده، وكان يسكن في جوار "دار ابن الفرات"، يقول له فيها:
نُشْعِرُ الشيخَ الجليلَ- أدام الله سلامته- أنه لما كان البارحةَ وعَرَضَ علينا الحواةُ الحشراتِ، الجاري بها العادات، انسابت الى دارهِ منها الحيةُ البتراءُ, وذاتُ القرنين الكبرى, والعقربانُ الكبير, وأبو صوفة، وما حصلوا لنا بعد عناء ومشقة، وبجعلة بذلناها للحواة، ونحن نأمر الشيخ -وفقه الله تعالى- بالتقدمِ إلى حاشيتهِ وصبيتِهِ بصَوْنِ ما وُجِدَ منها إلى أن نُنْفِذَ الحواةَ لأخذها, وردها إلى سللها
 فلما وقف "ابن المدبر" على الرقعة قلبها, وكتب في ذيلها: أتاني أمر سيدنا الوزير-أدام الله نعمته وحرس مدته- بما أشار إليه في أمر الحشرات، والذي يَعْتَمِدُ عليه في ذلك أن الطلاق يلزمُهُ ثلاثا إن باتَ هو أو واحدٌ من أهلهِ في الدار، والسلام.


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء  2/ 785]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
توضيح وبيان: "ابن حنزابة": هو الإمام الحافظ الثقة الوزير الأكمل أبو الفضل جعفر ابن الوزير أبي الفتح الفضل بن جعفر بن محمد بن موسى بن الحسن بن الفرات البغدادي، نزيل مصر , وزر بمصر لكافور, حدث عنه: الدارقطني، والحافظ أبو محمد عبد الغني المصري، وطائفة /ت 391هـ, ترجمته في "سير أعلام النبلاء" 16 / 485

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

273- من جهد البلاء

قيل إن "أحمد بن المدبر" قال: حُبِست في حبس "لابن طولون" ضَيِّق، وفيه خَلقٌ, وبعضنا على بعض، فحُبِسَ معنا أعرابي, فلم يجد مكاناً يَقْعُدُ فيه، فقال: يا قوم، لقد خِفْتُ من كل شيء إلا أني ما خِفتُ قطُ ألا يكون لي موضع في الأرض في الحبس أقعد فيه، ولا خطر ذلك ببال، فاستعيذوا بالله من حالنا.


المصدر: [ فوات الوفيات 1 / 133 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-:
لا نملك إلا أن ندعو بالدعاء الماثور فنقول: "اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من جهد البلاء, ومن درك الشقاء", وإِن تعجب فعجبٌ من قومٍ نُزِعت من قلوبهم الرحمة على خلق الله, ولا بُدَّ من يومٍ تجتمعُ فيه الخصوم, ويُنتصف مِن الظالمِ للمظلوم, وقد قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أشد الناس عذابا عند الله يوم القيامة أشدهم عذابا للناس في الدنيا", أخرجه "الإمام أحمد" في "المسند" 4 / 90, قال العلامة "الالباني" رحمه الله في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 3 /428: إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم, غير خالد بن حكيم وهو ثقة
توضيح وبيان: أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن عبيد الله المدبر الضبي الكاتب, ترجم له "الذهبي" في"السير" 13 /124, ضمن ترجمة أخيه "أبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد", وكذا في "فوات الوفيات" 1 /133, و"الوافي بالوفيات" 8 /38

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

274- خائن وأمين

حمزة بن بِيض -بكسر الباء الموحدة وسكون الياء والضاد المعجمة- الحنفي , كوفي شاعر مجيد سائر القول كثير المجون، كان منقطعاً إلى المهلب بن أبي صفرة وولده [ت120هـ] 


أودع عند "ناسك" ثلاثين ألف درهم، ومثلُها عند رجل "نباذ"، فأما الناسك فبنى بها دارَهُ, وزَوَّجَ بناتَهُ, وأنفقَهَا وجَحَدَهُ، وأما "النباذ" فأدّى إليه الأمانة في ماله، فقال "حمزة":


ألا لا يغرّك ذو سجدةٍ ... يظلّ بها دائماً يخدع
كأنّ بجبهته جلبةً ... تسبح طوراً وتسترجع
وما للتُّقَى لزِمَت وجهَه ... ولكن ليغترّ مستودعُ
فلا تنفرنّ من أهل النبيذ ... وإن قيل يشرب لا يُقْلِعُ
فعندي علمٌ بما قد خبرتُ ... إن كان علمٌ بهم ينفعُ
ثلاثون ألفاً حواهَا السجودُ ... فليست إلى أهلها تَرجعُ
بنى الدار من غير ما ماله ... فأصبح في بيته يرتعُ
مهائر من غير مالٍ حواه ... يقاتون أرزاقهم جوّع
وأدى أخو الكاسِ ما عنده ... وما كنتُ في رَدِّهَا أَطمَعُ


المصدر : [ فوات الوفيات 1 / 397 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

275-  جزاءا وِفاقا

"سهل بن هارون بن راهيون الدستميساني"، أبو عمر, تولى خزانة الحكمة "للمأمون"، وكان حكيماً فصيحاً شاعراً، فارسي الأصل شعوبي المذهب, كان نهاية في البخل، وله فيه حكايات, 
عمل "كتاباً" في البخلِ ومَدَحَهُ، وبعثه إلى "الحسن بن سهل" يستمنحه, فَوَقَّعَ إليه "الحسن بن سهل": لقد مدحتَ ما ذَمَّ الله, وحَسَّنْتَ ما قَبَّحْ، وما يَقُومُ لفسادِ معناكَ صلاحُ لفظِكَ، وقد جَعَلْنَا ثَوَابَكَ قبولَ قولِك، فما نُعطيكَ شيئاً.


المصدر: [ فوات الوفيات 2 / 84 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

276- كتاب الشكوك 

حُكِي أنه توفي "لصالح بن عبد القدوس" ولدٌ, فحضر إليه "أبو الهذيل العلاف", ومعه "إبراهيم النظـام", وهوصغير, فوجداه  يَتَلَظَّى حُزنا على ولده, فقال له [ أبو الهذيل ]: لا أرى لتَحَرُّقِكَ وجهـا إذ الناس إذ عندك كالنبات, فقال: يا "أبا الهذيل" إنما تَحَرُّقِي لأنه لم يقرأ "كتـاب الشكوك",  فقال: وما هذا ؟ , قال: كتاب وضعته, من قرأه شك فيما كان حتى كأنه لم يكن, وفيما لم  يكن حتى كأنه كان, فقال  له "إبراهيم النظام": فابْنِ أنت على أنه لم يمت وإن كان قد مات, وعلى أنه قرأ الكتاب وإن لم يكن قرأه, فلم يُحِر جوابا


المصدر : [ الغيث المنسجم 1/81 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: نسأل الله أن يحفظ علينا أدياننا, وأن يعافينا من مضلات الأهواء والشبهات, ما ظهر منها وما بطن, وأن يلحقنا بالسلف الصالحين غير مُبدِّلين ولا مُغَيِّرين, آمين
 "صالح بن عبد القدوس", ترجم له "ابن خلكان" في "وفياته"[ 2/ 492] فقال: أبو الفضل صالح بن عبد القدوس البصري مولى الأزد، أحد الشعراء، اتهمه "المهدي" بالزندقة, فأمر بحمله، فأحضر، فلما خاطبه أُعْجِبَ بغزارة أدبه وعلمه, وبراعته وحسن بيانه, وكثرة حكمته, فأمر بتخلية سبيله، فلما ولى رَدَّهُ, وقال: ألست القائل:
والشيخ لا يترك أخلاقه ... حتى يوارى في ثرى رمسه
إذا ارعوى عاد إلى جهله ... كذي الضنى عاد إلى نكسه 
قال: بلى يا أمير المؤمنين, قال: فأنت لا تترك أخلاقك، ونحن نحكم فيك بحكمك في نفسك، ثم أمر به فقتل وصلب على الجسر
ويقال" أن "المهدي" أبلغ عنه أبياتاً عرض فيها بذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأحضره "المهدي" وقال له: أنت القائل هذه الأبيات, قال: لا والله يا أمير المؤمنين، ما أشركت بالله طرفة عين، فاتق الله, ولا تسفك جمي على الشبهة، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ادرأوا الحدود بالشبهات"، وجعل يتلو عليه القرآن حتى رق له, وأمر بتخليته, فلما ولى قال: أنشدني قصيدتك "السينية"، فأنشده حتى بلغ إلى قوله فيها: 
والشيخ لا يترك أخلاقه ... *************
فأمر به حينئذ فقتل, ومن مستحسنات قصائد "صالح" المذكور القصيدة التي أولها:
المرء يجمع والزمان يفرق ... ويظل يرقع والخطوب تمزق
وقال"ياقوت" في"معجمه"[4/ 1445]: له أخبار يطول ذكرها، وأشهر شعره قصيدته "البائية" التي مطلعها:
صرمت حبالك بعد وصلك زينب ... والدّهر فيه تصرّم وتقلّب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

277- كتابٌ لعامَّةِ الناس لا لخاصَّتِهم

"تمام بن غالب بن عمرو" يعرف بـ: "ابن التياني",  أبو غالب المرسي الأندلسي [ت 436 هـ]
له كتاب: «تلقيح العين» في اللغة، لم يُؤَلَّفْ مِثلُهُ اختصارا وإكثارا، وله فيه قصة تدلّ على فضله، وذلك أن الأمير "أبا الجيش مجاهد بن عبد الله العامري" وَجَّهَ إلى "أبي غالب" هذا أيام غلبته على "مُرسية"، وأبو غالب ساكن بها، ألف دينار أندلسية على أن يزيد في ترجمة هذا الكتاب:
«مما ألفه تمام بن غالب لأبي الجيش مجاهد», فردّ الدنانير, ولم يفعل, وقال: والله لو بذل لي ملء الدنيا ما فعلت, ولا استجزت الكذب، فإني لم أجمعه له خاصة, لكن لكلّ طالب عامة. 
قال "الحميدي": فاعْجَبْ لِهِمَّةِ هذا الرئيسِ وعُلُوِّهَا، واعجب لنفس هذا العَاِلِم ونزاهتها 
 
المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 2/ 769 ]

----------


## عبدالرحمن محمد التميمي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته                                          وبعد:ـ


إن العبد لا يصاب بشئ أعظم من الغفلة,والغفلة ركن من أركان الكفر كما قال أهل العلم .قال تعالى:{وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ}و مرض الغفلة هذا مرض خطير فتجد المرء ينتبه لكل شيئ إلا الدين, وتجد أحدهم يعتني بكل شيئ : بسيارته ,بمطعمه,بملبسه ,بمشربه ,بكل شأن من شؤون الحياة ولكنه لا يعرف الدين.عرف الإنسان جهاز الحاسوب وما عرف الطريق إلى الله . فهو مستعد أن يضحي بكل وقت إلا في الإستقامة, مستعد أن يتكلم عشرات الساعات لكن بغير ذكر الله, وأن يقرأ من المجلات والصحف ما شاء لكن في غير كتب العلم .ولذلك تجد بعض الناس في غفلة عجيبة لا يريد من يفقهه في الدين ولا من يذكره, يعيش في غفلة وفي سبات عميق لا يعلمه إلا الله .

: ومن أسباب الغفلة :

سكنى البوادي , ونحن لا نقول لأهل البوادي : تعالوا إلى المدن ..لا,لكن نقول لهم:اعتنوا بدينكم وانتبهوا.وسكنى القرى من أسباب الغفلة ,قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ثوبان وفي سنده نظر ,أورده البخاري في كتاب "الأدب المفرد":يا ثوبان :لا تسكن الكفور,فساكن الكفور كساكن القبور.يعني لا تسكن القرى.ولذلك بعض القرى يمر عليها سنة لا تسمع فيه درسا ولا محاضرة فهذا من أسباب الغفلة التي ما بعدها غفلة .

قال ابن تيمية:هؤلاء يفهمون مجمل الدين, ولا يفهمون تفصيل الدين ,لأن الدين يحتاج منك كل يوم أن تفهم معلومة وأن تفهم آية وأن تفهم حديثا.أما تعيش ستين سنة وأنت على دينك الأول فهذا ليس بصحيح .
فأنت لم ترض في الدنيا في بيت واحد هذه الفترة أو ترضى بسيارة واحدة أو بثوب واحد فكل يوم أنت تجدد إلا الدين .

قال رجل لأبي هريرة : أريد أن أطلب العلم لكن أخاف أن أنساه , فقال أبو هريرة :كفى بتركك طلب العلم إضاعة .يقول:الآن ضيعت العلم, ما دمت تخاف أن تنساه.فواجب المسلم أن يصرف عن نفسه الغفلة بالذكر والعلم ,فواجبه أن يتعلم ولو كان في الثمانين وأن يطلب وأن يتفقه وأن يجالس أهل العلم وطلبة العلم لعل الله أن يفتح عليه قال تعالى:{قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ},{وَ  ُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا},{وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ }, وكان وهب بن المنبه يسير في ليلة ممطرة فألجأه المطر إلى قوم جالسين,فقال: الحمد لله لقد وفقني الله بأخيار ما بعدهم أخيار وقد رأيت لحاهم وعمائمهم.

فإذا أحدهم يقول للآخر : متى أتى ابنك ؟ وهل أتى بمال ؟

ويقول الآخر:هل بعت سلعتك ؟ 

قال وهب بن المنبه: لقد ساء ظني بكم .

قالوا:لماذا ؟

قال : مثلي ومثلكم كمثل رجل أتى عليه مطر وليل فرأى بابا مفتوحا فظن أن وراء الباب بيتا فدخل هاربا من المطر ثم دخل الباب فوجده مكشوفا من السماء فلا بيت وراءه.

وقالوا لعيسى عليه السلام وهو طفل وقد مر بقوم:ألا تلعب معنا ؟

قال :ما خلقني الله للعب .قال تعالى{وَآتَيْنَ  هُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيًّا},{أَفَح  سِبْتُمْ أَنَّمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ عَبَثًا وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا تُرْجَعُونَ ,فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْكَرِيمِ}.

كان بعض السلف إذا واجه بعض الناس,قال:في كم ختمت القرآن ؟ كم قرأت اليوم ؟ كم سبحت ؟ 

كم صليت ؟ ليس من باب الرياء,لكن ليتشجع بعضهم ببعض .

((هذا وصلا الله على نبينا محمد عليه افضل الصلوات واتم التسليم))*

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

278- شعرٌ مسروق


" أبو العباس أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن عبد الملك الكناني الإشبيلي" المعروف بـ: "اللص"، لكثرة سرقته أشعار الناس, ومن أعجب ما وقع له في السرقة :
أن واليا قدم "إشبيلية", فانتدبَ أدباؤُهَا لمدحه، قال: فطمعتُ تلك الليلة أن يَسْمَح خَاطِرِي بشيء, فلم يَسْمَح، فنظرت في مُعَلَّقَاتِي، فإذا قَصِيدٌ "لأبي العباس الأعمى" مكتوب عليه: "لم يُنْشَدْ" فأدغمتُ فيه اسمَ الوالي، فلما أصبحنا وأنشد الناس أنشدتُ تلك القصيدةَ؛ فقام شخصٌ وأخرج القصيدةَ من كُمِّهِ؛ وقد صَنَعَ فيها ما صنعتُ، و وَقَعَ لهُ ما وقع؛ فضحِكَ الوالي من ذلك، وكَثُرَ العَجَبُ من التواردِ على السرقة


المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 345]



المصدر : [بغية الوعاة 1/ 345]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

279- دية كلب

أسماء بن خارجة بن حصن بن حذيفة الفزاري, أحد الأجواد من الطبقة الأولى من التابعين من الكوفة/ ت 66هـ


قال "الكلبي": خرج "أسماء" في أيام الربيع إلى ظاهر الكوفة, فنزل في رياض معشبة، وهناك رجل من "بني عبس" نازل، فلما رأى قِبابَ "أسماء" وخيامَه قَوَّضَ خيامه ليرحل، فقال له "أسماء": ما شأنك؟ , فقال: لي كلبٌ هو أحب إِلَيَّ من ولدي، وأخاف أن يؤذيكم فيقتله بعض غلمانكم، فقال له "أسماء": أقم وأنا ضامن كلبك، ثم قال لغلمانه: إذا رأيتم كلبه قد ولغ في قدوري وقصاعي فلا تُهيجوه، وأقام على ذلك مدة، ثم ارتحل "أسماء", ونزل في الروضة رجل من "بني أسد"، وجاء الكلب على عادته فضربه "الأسدي" فقتله، فجاء "العبسيُ" إلى "أسماء", فقال له: أنت قَتَلتَ كلبي، قال له: وكيف؟ قال: عَوَّدْتَهُ عادةً ذَهَبَ يَرُومُهَا من غيرِك فقُتْلَ، فأمر له بمائة ناقة ديةَ الكلبِ.

المصدر : [ فوات الوفيات 1 / 169]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

280- شتان ما بيننا 


"فتح بن عبد الله" الْفَقِيه أ"َبُو نصر السندي",  الْمُتَكَلّم مولى لآل الْحسن بن الحكم ثمَّ عتق, وَقَرَأَ الْفِقْه وَالْكَلَام على "أبي عَليّ الثَّقَفِيّ"


[ قال الحافظ أبو الفضل ابن طاهر رحمه الله ]: أخبرنَا أَبُو بكر أَحْمد بن عَليّ الأديب, قَالَ أخبرنَا أَبُو عبد الله الْحَافِظ, قَالَ حَدثنِي عبد الله بن الْحُسَيْن, قَالَ:
 كُنَّا يَوْمًا مَعَ "أبي نصر السندي" وَفينَا كَثْرَة حواليه, وَنحن نمشي فِي الطين, فَاسْتقْبلنَا "شرِيف" سَكرَان, قد وَقع فِي الطين, فَلَمَّا نظر إِلَيْنَا شتم "أَبَا نصر", وَقَالَ: يَا قن, يَا عبد, أَنا كَمَا ترى, وَأَنت تمشي وخلفك هَؤُلَاءِ, فَقَالَ "أَبُو نصر": أَيهَا الشريف, تَدْرِي لم هَذَا ؟, لِأَنِّي مُتبع آثَار جدك, وَأَنت مُتبع آثَار جدي 


المصدر : [ المؤتلف والمختلف لابن القيسراني 1 / 81  ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
صدق رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "من بطأ به نسبه لم يسرع به حسبه", وقال: " إن الله تعالى يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواما ويضع به آخرين"

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

281- بأسهم بينهم

[ قال الحافظ أبو الفضل ابن طاهر رحمه الله ]: قلت يَوْمًا "للمرتضى أبي الْحسن المطهر بن عَليّ الْعلوِي" بِالريِّ:
 "الزيدية" فرقتان": "الصالحية", و"الجارودية", أَيهمَا خير ؟, فَقَالَ: لَا تقل أَيهمَا خير, وَلَكِن قل" أَيهمَا شَرّ
وكنتُ يَوْمًا فِي مجْلِس "يحيى بن الْحُسَيْن الزيدي" الْعلوِي الصَّالِحِي, فَجرى ذكر "الإمامية", فأغلظ القَوْل فيهم وَقَالَ: لَو كَانُوا من الْبَهَائِم لكانوا الْبَقر, وَلَو كَانُوا من الطير لكانوا الرخم, فِي فصل طَوِيل
 فَقلت فِي نَفسِي: قد كفى الله أهل السّنة الوقيعة فيهم بوقيعة بَعضهم فِي بعض, وَكَانَا إمَامِيْ الْفرْقَتَيْنِ فِي وقتهما


المصدر: [ المؤتلف والمختلف لابن القيسراني ص 88]

قلت - رحم الله والدي-: 
كذلك حالُ أهل الأهواء والبدع من خوارج ورافضة -لا كثرهم الله-, قد ألقى الله تعالى بينهم البغضاء والعداوة والشنآن, فكل فرقة منهم تفترق وتنقسم إلى عدة فرق, وتعادي الأخرى وتتبرا منها, ونظرة في كتب الملل والنحل يتبين لك الأمر, وتتضح الصورة, فالحمد لله على الإسلام والسنة
وقد كان دائما ما بين "الزيدية" وغلاة "الإمامية الإثناعشرية" متبباعدا جدا, وقد يتقاربون إذا اتحدت مصلحتهم, وقد كان شيء من ذلك في عهد "المقبلي" رحمه الله, وسطر ذلك  في كتابه "العَلَم الشامخ"[ص62] فقال: ...رأيناهم  إذا وفد "إِمَامِيٌّ" على هذه الدولة المباركة في اليمن الآن هَشُّوا إليه, وأجهشوا، وعششوا وانتعشوا، وقلتُ للخطيبِ المشار إليه  في خطبة هذه "الأبحاث"... أراكم يفد على هذه الدولة المباركة الرجل من "الإمامية" فكأنما وَفَدَ عليكم مَلِك, ومن أصولهم البراءةِ منكم, ومن سائر الفرق الإسلامية المنكرين للنَّصِ على أئمتهم, لأنهم أنكروا ما عُلِم من الدين ضَرُورةً بزعمهمم, وأن أئمتكم منذ "زيد بن علي" إلى يومنا هذا رؤساءُ الضلال والكفر -صانهم الله تعالى-, ويسمون من خالفهم كافرا ومنافقا, وإذا جاءكم الرجل من أهل المذاهبِ الأربعة فكأنما رأيتم شيطانا, ومن أصولهم وأمهات المسائل عندهم أن لا يُكَفَّرُ أحدٌ من أهل القبلة, فأخبرني ما هذا؟, فما وجد من الجواب إلا أن قال: "الإمامية" لم يشتَغِلُوا بنا ولا بأَذِيَّتِنَا, وهؤلاء يرموننا بالابتداع, فقلت أيهما أعظم: الرمي بالبدعة مع الشهادة لكم بالإسلام أم الرمي بالكفر واستحلال دمائكم وسبي نسائكم, وأبنائكم, واغتنام أموالكم ؟ , فأُلْجِمَ.اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

282- شباب الحي

[ قال الحافظ أبو الفضل ابن طاهر رحمه الله ]:أخبرنَا أَبُو الْحسن عَليّ بن أَحْمد بن يُوسُف الْقرشِي الصُّوفِي بالموصل, حَدثنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِم سعيد بن مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن الأندلسي بصيداء, قَالَ أنشدنا أَبُو عبد الله مُحَمَّد بن الْحُسَيْن بن شنبويه الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ بِصَنْعَاء بِبَاب دمشق, قَالَ أنشدنا أَبُو عبد الله الْفَقِيه المراغي الشَّافِعِي رَحمَه الله:


إِذا رَأَيْت شباب الْحَيّ قد نشأوا  ***  لَا ينقُلُون قِلالِ الحِبر والوَرَقا 
وَلَا تراهم لَدَى الْأَشْيَاخ فِي حلق *** يَعُونَ من صَالحِ الْأَخْبَار مَا اتَّسَقَا 
فذرهم عَنْك وَاعْلَم أَنهم همج *** قد بدلُوا بعلو الهمة الحُمُقَا
المصدر : [ المؤتلف والمختلف لابن القيسراني 1 / 90 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

283- مقدمة كتاب

[ قال الحافظ أبو الفضل ابن طاهر رحمه الله ]: سَمِعت القَاضِي "أَبَا بكر مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ الميانجي" يَقُول: سَمِعت أبي يَقُول: 
دخلت على الْوَزير "أبي عَليّ الْحسن بن عَليّ بن إِسْحَاق", وَبَين يَدَيْهِ كتاب من تصنيف "أبي الْمَعَالِي بن الْجُوَيْنِيّ" الْمُتَكَلّم, فناولنيه, وَقَالَ: أنظر فِيهِ, ففتحته فَإِذا فِي أَوله: "الْحَمد لله القيوم الْحَيّ", فَتركتُ الْكتاب, وَلم أنظر مَا بعده, فَقَالَ لي: لم تركته ؟, فَقلت: لِأَنَّهُ خَالف النَّص فِي أول الْكتاب, فَلَا أنظر فِيمَا بعده, فَقَالَ: وَمَا مُخَالفَته النَّص ؟ , قلت: قَالَ الله عز وَجل: {الله لَا إِلَه إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيّ القيوم}, وَهُوَ يَقُول: القيوم الْحَيّ, وَهَذَا خلاف النَّص, وتغيير نظم الْقُرْآن, فَسكتَ, وَلم يُجِبْ بِشَيْء


المصدر : [ المؤتلف والمختلف لابن القيسراني ص 137 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

284- امتحان محدث

أبو الفضل محمد بن هبة الله بن العلاء بن عبد الغفار، البروجردي، الحافظ، من أهل برجرد, شيخ عالم، صحب أبا الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي، واستفاد منه، وتلمذ له, وكان من المتميزين الفهمين.


قال الحافظ :أبو سعد السمعاني" -رحمه الله- : أول ما لقيته أني كنت قاعدًا في "جامع بروجرد" أنسخ شيئًا من الحديث، فدخل شيخٌ عليه هيئةٌ رَثةٌ, وسَلَّمَ وقَعَدَ, فرددتُ وسَكَتُّ، فبعد ساعة قال لي: إيش تكتب؟ , فكرهتُ جوابَه، وقلتُ في نفسي: مالَهُ وهذا السؤال !؟, ثم قلت متبرمًا: الحديث, فقال: كأنكك تطلب الحديث؟ , قلت: بلى، فقال: من أين أنت؟, فقلت: من مرو، فقال: عن من يروي البخاري الحديث من المراوزة ؟ , فقلت: عن عبدان، وصدقة، وعلي بن حجر، وجماعة من هذه الطبقة، فقال: ما اسم عبدان؟ , فقلت: عبد الله بن عثمان بن جبلة، فقال: لم قيل له عبدان ؟ , فوقفتُ، فتَبَسَّمَ، فنظرتُ إليه بعينٍ أُخرى، وقلت: يذكُرُه الشيخُ، فقال: كنيته أبو عبد الرحمن، واسمه عبد الله، فاجتمع في كنيته واسمه العبدان، فقيل له: عبدان، ففرحتُ بهذه الفائدةِ، فقلت له: عن من سمعت هذا ؟ , فقال: عن "أبي الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي"
ثم بعد ذلك كتبت عنه أحاديث من أجزاء انتخبتها عليه.


المصدر : [ المنتخب من معجم شيوخ 3 / 1641 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

285- نذر العجائز 

قال الحافظ "أبو سعد السمعاني" -رحمه الله- : أبنا محمد بن أبي سعيد الدرغاني قراءة عليه، أبنا أبو الفتح عبيد الله بن محمد بن أردشير بن محمد الهشامي، أخبرنا جدي أبو العباس أردشير بن محمد الهشامي، سمعت أبا العباس أحمد بن سعيد المعداني، يقول: وقال الحسين: 
تذاكروا الشجاعة والفرسان يومًا في مجلس المأمون، فأكثروا, فقال المأمون: لم يكن في الإسلام بعد "علي بن أبي طالب"، و"الزبير بن العوام" أهل بيت شملتهم الشجاعة كـ: "المهلب بن أبي صفرة"، وولده, لقد حدثت عن "داود بن المساور العبدي"، قال: 
دخلنا على "يزيد بن المهلب" حين ظفر "بعدي بن أرطاة"، وغلب على البصرة، فبينا نحن عنده إذ أتاه رجل من العرب، فقال: أصلح الله الأمير، إني جعلت لله نذرًا علي لإن رأيتك في هذا القصر أميرًا أن أقبل رأسك, فقال "يزيد": وما للرجال والنذور في القُبَل، لله در عسكرين؛ كنا في أحدهما، و"الأزارقة" في الآخر، ما كان أبعدهم أن تكون نذرهم مثل ما نذرت يا شيخ.
لقد رأيتني يومًا وأنا واقف بين "الحريش بن هلال السعدي"، وبين مولى له, إذ خرج ثلاثة نفر من صنف "الخوارج"، فشدوا على صفنا, فخرقوه حتى دخلوا إلى عسكرنا، ففعلوا ما أرادوا، ثم رجعوا سالمين، وأحدهم آخذ بسنان رمحه يجره في الأرض, وهو يقول:


وإنا لقوم ما نعودُ خيلنا ... إذا ما التقينا أن تَحِيد وتنفرا
ونُنكِرُ يوم الورع ألوان خيلنا ... من الطعن حتى نحسب الجوز أشقرًا
وليس بمعروفٍ لنا أن نَردها ... صِحاحًا ولا مستنكرًا أن تعقرا

فقلت عند ذلك: ما رأيت ثلاثة نفر بلغوا من عسكر فيه من في عسكرنا ما بلغ هؤلاء, فقال "الحريش": فما يمنعك من مثلها "أبا خالد" ؟ , فقلت: من؟ , قال: بي، وبك، وبمولاي هذا, فشددنا ثلاثتنا فصنعنا بصفهم كما صنعوا بصفنا، ثم خرج "الحريش" آخذًا بزج رمحه يجره، وهو يقول:


حتى خرجن بنا من تحت كوكبهم ... حمرًا من الطعن أعناقًا وأكفالًا
تلك المكارم لا قعبان من لبن شِيبَا ... بماء فعاد أبعد أبوالا

فمثل هذا فاصنعوا وانذروا، ولا تنذروا نذر العجائز الضعاف، ثم قال: ادن يا شيخ، فاوف بنذرك، فدنا فقبل رأسه.


المصدر : [ المنتخب من معجم الشيوخ 3 / 1665 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

286- شدائد الدنيا

 [قال الحافظ "أبو سعد السمعاني" -رحمه الله-] : سمعت "أبا القاسم التميمي" بأصبهان، سمعت "أبا الفضل يونس بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي الحبال الجواليقي" الكاتب، لفظًا في دارنا، يقول: 
" شدائد الدنيا أربع : البناتُ ولو كانت واحدة، وغَمُّ الدَّيْنِ وإن كان درهمًا، وغَمُّ الغُربة وإن كان يومًا، وغَمُّ الفقر وإن كان ساعة"


المصدر " [ المنتخب  من معجم الشيوخ / 660 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

287- أحياء موتى

[ قال الحافظ "أبو سعد السمعاني" -رحمه الله- ] : أخبرنا الحسن بن نصر القاضي بكش، ثنا مسعود بن الحسين الخطيب إملاء بسمرقند، أنشدنا أبو اليسر محمد بن الحسين البزدوي إملاء، قال: أنشدنا الحافظ "أبو نصر الحسين بن عبد الواحد الشيرازي"، قال: أنشدت "للمبرد" في "عبد الله بن طاهر":


يقول أناسٌ إن مصرًا بعيدةٌ ... وما بَعُدَتْ مصرُ وفيها ابن طاهر
وأبعَدُ من مصر رجالٌ نَعُدُّهُمْ ... بحَضرتِنا مَعْرُوفُهُم غير حَاضِرِ
عن الخير مَوْتَى ما تبالي أَزُرتَهُمْ ... على طَمَعٍ أم زُرْتَ أهل المقابرِ؟


المصدر " [ المنتخب من معجم الشيوخ 3 / 679 ]

----------


## يوسف الحربي

ح- و"لبدر الدين محمد بن أبي بكر الـدماميني"(ت 827هــ) : "نزول الغيث على الغيث" في نقد شرح "الصفدي"/ مخطوط في ليدن 658-657 وباريس 3124 واﻹسكوريال ثان 560، 1 ، 325 ، ونقد هذا الشرح "نور الدين علي بن محمد اﻷقبرسي" (ت 862هــ), سماه: "تحكيم العقول بأفول البدر بالنزول" / مخطوط له في باريس 3125 .

أخي أبا يعلى البيضاوي ، أشكرك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ، كما أحب أن أشير إلى أن كتاب (تحكيم العقول بأفول البدر بالنزول) لابن أقبرس ، قام بتحقيقه الدكتور عادل محمد الرفاعي ، وكان التحقيق بغرض الحصول على درجة الماجستير، وكان تحقيقه من أجود ما يكون، فقد نال إعجاب الأساتذة المناقشون والمشرف على الرسالة، وأوصوا بطباعة الكتاب ونشره.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

288- يكتب برجله

أبو عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن علي بن الحسن بن فطيمة البيهقي, من أهل خسروجرد؛ إحدى قرى بيهق، وهو قاضيها.
كان شيخًا فاضلًا، مسنًا كبيرًا، جليل القدر، حسن السيرة، مليح الأخلاق، كثير المحفوظ، ...اتفق أن لحقته علة الدم بكرمان فقطعت أصابعه العشرة، ولم يبق له إلا الكفان فحسب، ومع هذا كان يأخذ القلم بكفيه ويضع الكاغذ على الأرض, ويمسكه برجل, ويكتب بكفه خطًا حسنًا مقروءًا مبينًا، وربما يكتب في كل يوم خمس طاقات من الكاغذ، وهذا عجيب ما رأيته

المصدر : [المنتخب من معجم شيوخ السمعاني  2 / 688 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

289- الفراق شديد 

[ قال السمعاني رحمه الله ] أبنا أبو منصور الصالحاني، بقراءتي عليه، أخبرتنا عائسة بنت الحسن الوركانية، قالت: أنا أبو الحسين عبد الواحد بن محمد بن الشاه الشيرازي، حدثني عبد الواحد بن بكر الورثاني، حدثني إبراهيم بن علي الصوفي، قال: 


قيل لعبد الله بن إبراهيم الدسوقي: ما بال الشمس عند غروبها تصفر وتلون؟ , قال: خوف الفراق.

المصدر : [المنتخب من معجم شيوخ السمعاني 2/ 711 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

290- شكوى إلى الطبيب

[ قال السمعاني رحمه الله ]: سمعت أبا علي النسفي الأديب، في داره بنسف، يقول: سمعت الخطيب أبا القاسم الكشاني، بسمرقند إملاء، يقول: سمعت الأديب الشاوغري، يحكي عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقبة، أنه قال: 
كنت يومًا بالبصرة أدور في بعض سككها, إذا انتهيت إلى أعرابي عليل, طريح في مزبلة، فدنوتُ منه, وسألته عن حاله, فوجدته ضعيفًا، ثم قال: وجهني إلى القبلة، فوجهته إلى القبلة، وقلت له: ما تشتهي؟ , فقال لي: المغفرة، فقلت: ليس ذاك إلي، ثم قال: ألا تعالج؟ , فأنشدني:
يا فارج الغَمِّ عن نُوح وأسرتِهِ ... وصاحبِ الحوتٍ مولَى كُلِّ مَكْرُوبِ
وفالقِ البحرِ عن موسى وشيعتِه ... ومُذْهِبِ الهَمِّ عن ذي البَثِّ يعقوبِ
وجاعل النار لإبراهيم باردة ... ورافع السقم عن أوصال أيوب
إن الأطباء لا يُغْنُوَن عن وصب ... أنت الطبيبُ طبيب غير مغلوبِ


المصدر : [ المنتخب من معجم شيوخ السمعاني 2 / 727 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

291- إسناد الأمور إلى غير أهلها

علي بن أحمد بن سلّك الفالي:- بالفاء- يعرف بالمؤدّب، من أهل بلدة فالة- موضع قريب من إيذج. وليس بأبي علي القالي بالقاف، ذلك آخر اسمه إسماعيل وكنية هذا أبو الحسن، ...كان يقول الشعر ومنه:

تَصَدَّرَ للتَّدْرِيس كُلُّ مهوس ... بَلِيد يسمّى بالفقيه المُدَرِّسِ
فَحُقَّ لأهل العلمِ أن يَتَمَثَّلُوا ... ببيت قديمٍ شاعَ في كلّ مجلسِ
لقد هزلَت حتى بَدَا من هزالها ... كلاها وحتى سَامَهَا كُلّ مُفلِسِ


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1646 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

292- ومنه أيضا

قال "أبو زكرياء يحيى بن علي الخطيب التبريزي" : أنشدنا "أبو الحسن الفالي" لنفسه:
لما تبدلت المنازلُ أوجهاً ... غير الذين عَهِدتُ من علمائها
ورأيتُهَا محفوفةً بسِوى الأُلَى ... كانوا ولاةَ صدورِها وفِنائها
أنشدتُ بيتاً سائراً متقدماً ... والعينُ قد شَرقت بجَارِي مائِها
أما الخِيَامُ فانها كخِيامِهم ... وأرَى نِساءَ الحَيِّ غير نِسائها





المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1646 ]

قلت - رحم الله والدي -:
أظن أن "الفالي" كان يؤلمه ما يرى في زمنه من المتصدرين وليسوا بأهل, فلذلك كان يكثر التشكي والتالم فينفس عن نفسه ومكنون صدره بهذه الأبيات الشعرية, فكيف لو أدرك - رحمه الله- زماننا, ورأى كثرة من يصعد المنابر ويؤلف الكتب والدفاتر, ويفتي في الإذاعات والفضائيات , إذا لرأى العجب العجاب, فالله المستعان

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

293- فراق أنيس

حدث "أبو زكرياء التبريزي" قال : رأيت نسخة ب «كتاب الجمهرة» لابن دريد باعها "أبو الحسن الفالي" بخمسة دنانير من القاضي "أبي بكر ابن بديل التبريزي", وحملها إلى تبريز، فنسخت أنا منها نسخة، فوجدت في بعض المجلدات رقعة بخط "الفالي" فيها:


أَنِسْتُ بها عشرين حولاً وبعتُهَا ... فقد طالَ شوقي بعدَها وحنيني
وما كان ظنّي أنني سأبيعُهَا ... ولو خلّدتني في السجونِ دُيُوني
ولكن لضعفٍ وافتقارٍ وصبيةٍ ... صغارٍ عليهم تستهلُّ شُؤُوني
فقلتُ ولم أملك سوابقَ عَبرةِ ... مقالةَ مَشْوِيِّ الفؤادِ حزينِ
وقد تخرجُ الحاجاتُ يا أمَّ مالك ... كرائم من ربٍّ بهنَّ ضنينِ

فأريتُ القاضي "أبا بكر" الرقعةَ والأبيات, فتَوَجَّعَ, وقال: لو رأيتها قبل هذا لرددتها عليه، وكان "الفالي" قد مات.


قال المؤلف [ ياقوت الحموي ]: والبيت الأخير من هذه الأبيات تضمين قاله أعرابيّ في ما ذكره "الزبير بن بكار" عن يوسف بن عياش قال: ابتاع "حمزة بن عبد الله بن الزبير" جملا من أعرابي بخمسين دينارا, ثم نَقَدَهُ ثمنه، فجعل الأعرابي ينظر إلى الجمل ويقول:


وقد تخرج الحاجات يا أم مالك ... كرائم من ربّ بهنّ ضنين 
فقال له حمزة: خُذ جَمَلك, والدنانيرُ لك، فانصرف بجمله وبالدنانير.


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء 4 / 1646 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

294- حماقة الرافضة

قرأت بخط الشيخ "أبي محمد ابن الخشاب"، حدثني الشيخ الصالح أبو صالح قرطاس بن ألطنطاش الظفري الصوفي التركي من لفظه قال: سمعت "ابن الرملي" يقول وكان مُسِنّاً: حضرتُ مجلسَ "أبي القاسم المرتضى", وأنا إذ ذاك صبيٌّ، فدخل عليه بعض أكابر الديلم، فتزحزح له, وأجلسه معه على سريره، وأقبل عليه مُسَائِلا، فسارّه "الديلمي" بشيء لم نعلم ما هو، فقال له متضجرا: نعم، وأخذ معه في كلام كأنه مُدَافِعُه، فنهض "الديلمي"، فقال "المرتضى" بعد نهوضه: أهؤلاء يريدون منا أن نزيل الجبال بالريش؟! , وأقبل على من في مجلسه, فقال: أتدرون ما قال هذا "الديلمي"؟, فقالوا: لا يا سيدي، فقال قال: بيّن لي هل صَحَّ إسلامُ أبي بكر وعمر؟


قلت أنا [ ياقوت ]: رضي الله عنهما.
قلت أنا [ أبو يعلى ]: أبغض الله مبغضهما, وشنأ شانئهما, ولعن لاعنهما


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء 4 / 1732]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

295- ظاهر مُمَوّه وباطن مشوه

قرأت بخط "هلال بن المظفر الزنجاني" في "كتاب" أَلَّفَهُ: ذكر غير واحد من أهل زنجان أن رجلا منها يعرف بجابر بن أحمد خرج إلى بغداد متأدبا، فحين دخل قصد "علي بن عيسى النحوي" بعد أن لبس ثيابا فاخرة عطرة, وتجمل وتزين, ودخل عليه وسلّم، فقال له "علي بن عيسى": من أين الفتى؟, قال: من الزنجان بالألف واللام، فعلم "الربعي" أن الرجل خالٍ من الفضل، فقال: متى وردت؟, قال: أمس، فقال:جئت راجلا أم راكبا , فقال: بل راكبا، قال: المركوب مكترى أم مشترى؟, قال: بل مكترى، فقال الشيخ: مُرّ واسترجع الكريَّ, فإنه لم يَحمِل شيئا، ثم أنشد الشيخ:
وما المرءُ إلا الاصغرانِ لسانه ... ومعقوله, والجسمُ خلقٌ مُصوّرُ
فإِنْ طرّة راقتكَ فاخْبُر فرُبَّما ... أَمَرَّّ مذاقُ العودِ والعودُ أخضرُ


المصدر : [ معجم الأدباء  4 / 1830] 

قلت -رحم الله والدي-:
في مثله ضرب المثل المشهور: ترى الفتيان كالنخل وما يدريك ما الدخل, قال العسكري في "جمهرته"[1170]: في هذا المذهب قول حسان:
لابأس بالقوم من طول ومن عرض ... جسم البغال وأحلام العصافيرفأخذه ابن الرومي فقال:
طول وعرض بلا عقل ولا أدب ... فليس يحسن إلا وهو مصلوب

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

296-   إلى متى يطلب العلم ؟

قال "ابن مناذر": سألت "أبا عمرو بن العلاء": حتى متى يحسُنُ بالمرءِ أن يتعلم ؟, قال: ما دامت الحياةُ تحسن به. 


المصدر : [ وفيات الأعيان 3 /  468 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

297- العمل والعجب

أبو حفص عمر بن محمد البكري الملقب شهاب الدين السهروردي...كان أرباب الطريق من مشايخ عصره يكتبون إليه من البلاد صورة فتاوى يسألونه عن شيء من أحوالهم
 [ قال ابن خلكان ]:سمعت أن بعضهم كتب إليه " يا سيدي, إن تركتُ العملَ أخلدتُ إلى البطالةِ، وإن عَملتُ داخلَنِي العُجْبُ، فأيهمَا أولَى ؟ 
فكتبَ جوابَه: " اعْمَلْ واستغفِرْ اللهَ تعالى من العُجب "

المصدر: [ وفيات الأعيان 3 / 447] 

قلت – رحم الله والدي- :
المسألة ذكرها "التاج السبكي" في خاتمة "جمع الجوامع" فقال: (اعْمَلْ وَإِنْ خِفْتَ الْعُجْبَ مُسْتَغْفِرًا), قال "المحلي" في "شرحه": أَيْ إذَا وَقَعَ قَصْدًا كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ فَإِنَّ تَرَكَ الْعَمَلِ لِلْخَوْفِ مِنْهُ مِنْ مَكَائِدِ الشَّيْطَانِ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

298-  غضبة لله

هارون الواثق بالله بن محمد المعتصم بالله بن هارون الرشيد / ت  232هـ
من نادر كلامه لشخص كان عاملاً له على عمل، نُقِل عنه أنه قال لمن شَفَعَ إليه في قصته: لو شَفَع لك النبيُ صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شَفَّعْتُك", لولا أنَّ في خطأِ لفظِكَ إشارةٌ إلى صوابِ معناكَ في استعظامِكَ, ووضعِكَ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غايةِ التمثيلِ لمَثَّلْتُ بِك
 ثم أمر أن يٌضرَب ثمانين سوطاً ويعزل, ورُئِيَ الواثقُ في تلك الحالةِ وهو يرعَدُ غَضَباً وقال: والله لا وُليتَ لي عَمَلاً أبداً

المصدر: [ فوات الوفيات 4 / 228 ]

قلت – رحم الله والدي-:
رحم الله هذا الخليفة العباسي رحمة واسعة لغضبه لحرمات الله لما انتقصت, وما أحوجنا اليوم إلى أمثاله من وُلاَة الأمرِ وحُمَاة الشرعِ ليأخذوا على يد الأقزام ممن تُسول لهم أنفسهم الأمارة بالسوء التطاولَ على حُرماتِ الدينِ وشعائرِ الإسلامِ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

299- بيت القرآن



"ابن العديم العقيلي" يكنى: "أبا القاسم" ويلقب: "كمال الدين"، من أعيان أهل حلب وأفاضلهم، وهو:  عمر بن أحمد بن هبة الله بن محمد بن هبة الله بن أحمد بن يحيى بن زهير بن هارون بن موسى بن عيسى بن عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي جرادة صاحب أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب صلوات الله عليه، واسم أبي جرادة عامر بن ربيعة بن خويلد بن عوف بن عامر بن عقيل، أبي القبيلة، بن كعب بن عامر بن صعصعة بن معاوية بن بكر بن هوازن بن منصور بن عكرمة بن خصفة بن قيس بن عيلان بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.


قال [ ياقوت ]: حدثني "كمال الدين أبو القاسم" قال حدثني جمال الدين أبو غانم محمد بن هبة الله بن محمد بن أبي جرادة عمي قال: 
لما ختمت "القرآن" قَبَّلَ والدي رحمه الله بين عينيّ, وبكى وقال: الحمد لله يا ولدي هذا الذي كنت أرجوه فيك، حدثني جدّك عن أبيه عن سلفه أنه ما منا أحد إلى زمن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إلّا من ختم القرآن.


المصدر: [ معجم الأدباء5 / 2069 ]

قلت -رحم الله والدي-:
"كمال الدين" هو : "ابن العديم الحلبي" المتوفى سنة  660هـ صاحب التاريخ العظيم المسند: "بغية الطلب في تاريخ حلب"
اشتهر في التاريخ الإسلامي الخالد بيوتات للعلم ظل فيهم العلم وحفظ القرآن ورواية الحديث متصلا متوارثا قرونا عديدة, وأزمنة مديدة, جيلا بعد جيل, وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء وهو ذو الفضل العظيم, وقد ألفت في ذكرها كتب, منها كتاب: الترجمة الذهبية لأعلام آل تيمية لمحمد صالح قرواش اليافعي/ رابط تحميله/ وكتاب: "من بيوتات العلم بدمشق آل القاسمي ونبوغهم في العلم والتحصيل للشيخ العلامة محمد بن ناصر العجمي طبع في دار البشائر / رابط تحميله , وكتاب: "بيوتات الحديث بدمشق"  تأليف محمد بن عزوز, طبع في دار الفكر المعاصر, وكتاب: "بيوتات العلم و الحديث في الأندلس" ل محمد بن زين العابدين رستم طبع في دار ابن حزم

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

300- قُرَّاِء آخرِ الزمانِ

[ قال ياقوت –رحمه الله - ] قرأت بخط "أبي سعد" باسناد رفعه إلى مجاهد أنه قال: 
انطلق غلامُ من بني إسرائيل بِفَخٍّ, فنَصَبَهُ منتبذا عن الطريق، فجاء عصفور فوقع قريبا منه, وأنطق الله العصفور, وأَفهمَ الفخَّ، فقال العصفورُ: مالى أراك منتبدا عن الطريق ؟, قال: اعتزلتُ شرورَ الناس، قال: فمالي أراك نحيفا؟, قال: أنهَكَتْنِي العبادةُ, قال: فما هذه الحَبَّة في فِيكَ ؟, قال: أَرصُدُ بها مِسكيناً أو ابن سبيل، قال: فأنا مسكينٌ وابن سبيل؟ ، قال: فدونَكَها, فوثَبَ العصفورُ فأخذَ الحبَّةَ، فوثبَ الفَحُّ فوقع في عنقِه، فجعلَ العصفورُ يقولُ: عيق عيق، وعزةُ رَبِّي لا غَرَّنِى بعدها قَارىءٌ مُرَاءٍ أبدا
قال مجاهد: وهذا مثل قرائين مرائين يكونون آخر الزمان. 


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء 5 / 2272] 



قلت – رحم الله والدي- :
"أبوسعد", هو الحافظ أبو سعد عبد الكريم ابن الإمام أبي بكر محمد ابن الإمام أبي المظفر  التميمي السمعاني المروزي رحمهم الله, المتوفى سنة 562هـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

301-  جهل مركب

[ قال الحافظ للسمعاني- رحمه الله- ]: أخبرنا أبو محمد يحيى بن على بن الطراح المدير بقراءتي عليه ببغداد, عن أبى بكر أحمد بن على بن ثابت الخطيب الحافظ, ثنا منصور بن ربيعة الزهري بالدينور, قال: سمعت بعض القضاة يحكي أن رجلا قال: 
دخلتُ حمص وفي فمي درهم, لعلي أرى شيئا فأشتريه به, فإذا رجل جالس بباب الجامع على كرسي, وعلى رأسه عمامة, متحنك بها, وقد ترك فوقها قلنسوة, وقد لبس فروة مقلوبة بلا سراويل, وقد تقلد بسيف, وفي حجره مصحف يقرأ منه, وعنده كلب رابض, وقد تمسك عقوده, فسلمت عليه فرد السلام, فقلت: أترى القوم قد صلوا ؟ , قال: أفأنت أعمى ما تراني قاعدا ؟ , قلت: من أنت؟ فقال: أنا ابو خالد إمام الجامع, وكلبى أبو جعفر، قلت: أتحفظ القرآن؟ , قال: نعم، قلت: ما هذه الضوضاء والجلبة؟ , قال: قد ورد رجل زنديق يقرأ السبع الطوال, ويشتم أبا بكر الصناديقي وعمر القواريري وعثمان بن أبى شيبة ومعاوية بن غسان الّذي هو من حملة العرش, وزوجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته عائشة, في زمن الحجاج بن يوسف, فاستولدها الحسن والحسين، فقلت: ما أسخن عينك! ما أعرفك بالمقالات والأنساب! , قال: وما خفي عليك أكثر، قلت: فاقرأ شيئا من القرآن، فقال: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: "وَإِذْ قال لُقْمانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يا بُنَيَّ لا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْياكَ عَلى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُوا لَكَ كَيْداً , وَأَكِيدُ كَيْداً فَمَهِّلِ الْكافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْداً"
فرفعت يدي وصفعة صفعة سقطت عمامته, وبقي التحنك في عنقه، فصاح بالناس فلبَّبُونِى, وقال: احملوه الى المحتسب، فكل من لقيني قال: ما فعل؟ , قالوا: صفع إمام الجامع، قال: يا مسكين, أهلكت نفسك، فقلت: كذا حكم الله, فصبرا عليه, ويزمعون هم أيضا حتى وصل بى إلى المحتسب, فإذا رجل حاسر حاف, قد لبس دراعة بلا سراويل, فقدمت إليه, فقالوا: هذا صفع إمام الجامع، فقلت: نعم، قال: يا مسكين, أهلكت نفسك، قلت: كذا حكم الله فصبرا عليه، قال: أيما أحبّ إليك, سَمْلُ العين, أو قطع اليد, أو أن تدفع نصف درهم؟, فرفعت يدي وصفعت المحتسب صفعة, ثم أخرجت الدرهم من فمي وقلت: خذ يا سيدي! , نصف درهم لك, ونصف درهم لإمامك، وانصرفت.


المصدر: [الأنساب للسمعاني 1 / 32]

قلت رحم الله والدي-:
ما أشبه الجهل المركب عند هؤلاء بما حكاه "ابن الجوزي" في أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين"[ص 160]:عن ثمامة بن أشرس قال: شهدت رجلاً وقد قَدَّمَ خصماً له إلى بعض الولاة, فقال: أصلحك الله، أنا رافضي ناصبي، وخصمي جهمي مشبه مجسم قدري، يشتم الحجاج بن الزبير الذي هدم الكعبة على علي بن أبي سفيان, ويلعن معاوية بن أبي طالب؛ فقال له الوالي: ما أدري مم أتعجب، من علمك بالأنساب, أم من معرفتك الألقاب، قال: أصلحك الله، ما خرجت من الكتاب حتى تعلمت هذا كله.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

302-  حفظ خارق

[قال ياقوت]: قال هارون بن عبد العزيز، قال أبو جعفر: لما دخلت مصر لم يبق أحد من أهل العلم إلا لقيني وامتحنني في العلم الذي يتحقق به، فجاءني يوما رجل فسألني عن شيء من العروض، ولم أَكُنْ نشِطْتُ له قبلَ ذلك، فقلت له: عَلَيَّ قول ألا أتكلمَ اليوم في شيء من العروض، فإذا كان في غد فصِرْ إِلَيَّ، وطلبتُ من صديقٍ لي "العروض" للخليل بن أحمد فجاء به، فنظرتُ فيه ليلَتي، فأمسيتُ غير عروضِيٍّ وأصبحتُ عرُوضِيا.


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء 6 / 2449] 

قلت –رحم الله والدي-:
ومثل هذه الحكاية ما حصل من الإمام أبي بكر محمد بن القاسم  "ابن الأنباري" النحوي اللغوي الأديب, فقد ذكر "الخطيب" في ترجمته من "تاريخ بغداد"(4 / 299): قال لنا "أبو الحسن العروضي": 
كان يتردد "ابن الأنباري" إلى أولادِ "الراضي"، فكان يوما من الأيام قد سألته جارية عن شيء من تفسير الرؤيا، فقال: أنا حاقِن ثم مضى، فلما كان من غَدٍ عاد وقد صار معبرا للرؤيا، وذاك أنه مضى من يومه فدرس "كتاب الكرماني" وجاء.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

303-  دعوة والدة

جار الله أبو القاسم محمود بن عمر الزمخشري,  الإمام المفسر المعتزلي, صاحب تفسير "الكشاف"...أصاب   خراج في رجله فقطعها, واتخذ رجلا من خشب، وقيل: أصابه برد الثلج في بعض أسفاره بنواحي خوارزم فسقطت رجله
وحُكِي أن "الدامغاني" المتكلم الفقيه سأَلَهُ عن سبب قطع رجله, فقال: دعاءُ الوالدة، وذلك أني أمسكت عصفورا وأنا صبيّ صغير, وربطت برجله خيطا, فأفلَتَ من يدي, ودخل خرقا فجذبته, فانقطعت رجله، فتألمت له والدتي, وقالت: قطع الله رجلك كما قطعت رجله، فلما رحلتُ إلى "بخارى" في طلب العلم سقطت عن الدابة في أثناء الطريق, فانكسرت رجلي, وأصابني من الألم ما أوجب قطعها.


المصدر: [معجم الأدباء 6 / 2688]
قلت: رحم الله والدي-:
سبحان الله,  دعوة وافقت قَدَرا وساعة إجابة, ولهذا نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح وهو في "صحيح مسلم"[ 3009] عن الدعاء على النفس والأموال والأولاد, فقال: «لا تدعوا على أنفسكم، ولا تدعوا على أولادكم، ولا تدعوا على أموالكم، لا توافقوا من الله ساعة يسأل فيها عطاء، فيستجيب لكم»

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

304-  دعاء له أم عليه ؟ 

قال "ابن حجة الحموي" : يحكى أن بعض الشعراء هنأ "الحسن بن سهل" باتصال ابنته "بالمأمون"، مع مَنْ هَنَّأَهُ، فأثابَ الناس كلهم وحَرَمَهُ، فكتب إليه: إن أنت تماديتَ على حِرماني، عَمِلتُ فيك بيتًا لا تعلمُ مدحتُكَ فيه أو هجَوْتُكَ, فاستحضره, وسأله عن قوله، فاعترف وقال: لا أعطيك أو تفعل, فقال:
بارك الله للحسن *** ولبوران في الختن
يا إمام الهدى ظفر *** ــت ولكن ببنت من ؟فلم يعلم ما أراد بقوله: "ببنت من" في الرفعة أو في الصغر؟ , واستحسن منه "الحسن" ذلك, وناشده: أسمعت هذا المعنى أم ابتكرته؟ , فقال: لا والله بل نقلته من شعر شاعر مطبوع، كثير العبث بهذا النوع, اتفق أنه فضل قباء عند خياط أعور اسمه: "زيد"، فقال له
الخياط على طريق العبث به: سآتيك به لا تدري أقباء هو أم دواج, فقال له الشاعر: إِنْ فعلتَ ذلك لأعملن فيك بيتًا، لا يَعلَمُ أحدٌ ممن سمعه، أدعوتُ لكَ أم دعوتُ عليك ففعل الخياط، فقال الشاعر:
خاط لي زيد قباء *** ليت عينيه سواء
فما علم أحد، أن الصحيحة تساوي السقيمة أو بالعكس، فاستحسن "الحسن" صدقَهُ أضعاف استحسانه حِذْقَهُ.
[ قال ابن حجة]: وغالب الناس يسمون الخياط "عمرًا", ويقولون:
خاط لي عمرو قباء *** ليت عينيه سواء
ولكن نقل "زكي الدين بن أبي الأصبع"، في كتابه المسمى: "بتحرير التحبير"[ص 596] أن الخياط كان اسمه: "زيدًا"، وأورد البيت مصرعًا، مرفوع العروض والضرب، ووجه الرفع ظاهر فيهما.
ولم يتفق للمتأخرين ولا للسلف من قبل، في هذا الإبهام، غير البيت المتعلق بالخياط زيد، والبيت المتعلق بالحسن بن سهل، وقد تقدم ذكرهما
 وقد عززتهما بثالث لما وقفت على "تاريخ زين الدين بن قرناص الحلبي", ووجدته قريبًا من "قباء زيد" الخياط، فقلت:
تاريخ زين الدين فيه عجائب ... وبدائع وغرائب وفنون
فإذا أتاه مناظر في جمعه ... خبره عني إنه مجنون


المصدر: [خزانة الأدب وغاية الأرب 1 / 178]

قلت -رحم الله والدي-:
قال في " تاج العروس "[34 / 480] : قال ابن الأعرابي: الختن أبو امرأة الرجل، وأخو امرأته وكل من كان من قبل امرأته. (وهي) ختنة بهاء, وفي "التهذيب": الأحماء من قبل الزوج، والأختان من قبل المرأة، والصهر يجمعهما, والختنة: أم المرأة، ومنه حديث سعيد بن جبير، رضي الله تعالى عنه: أينظر الرجل إلى شعر ختنته ؟ أي: أم امرأته. اهـ

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

305- تعريض في الدعاء


ونحو هذا في التعريض بالدعاء على الشخص في صورة الدعاء له ما ذكره "ابن حجة الحموي" أيضا ,قال:
قيل: دخلت امرأة على "هارون الرشيد" وعنده جماعة من وجوه أصحابه, فقالت: يا أمير المؤمنين, أقر الله عينك, وفَرَّحَكَ بما آتاك, وأتم سعدك, لقد حكمت فقسطت, فقال لها: من تكونين أيتها المرأة ؟, فقالت: من آل برمك, ممن قتلت رجالهم, وأخذت أموالهم, وسلبت نوالهم, فقال: أما الرجال فقد مضى فيهم أمر الله, ونفذ فيهم قَدَرُهُ, وأما المال فمردود إليك.
ثم التفت إلى الحاضرين من أصحابه, فقال: أتدرون ما قالت المرأة ؟, فقالوا: ما نراها قالت إلا خيراً , قال: ما أظنكم فهمتم ذلك, أما قولها: "أقر الله عينك" أي: أسكنها عن الحركة, وإذا أسكنت العين عن الحركة عميت, وأما قولها: "وفرحك بما آتاك" فأخذته من قوله تعالى: [ حتى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا أخذناهم بغتة],  وأما قولها: "وأتم الله سعدك", فأخذته من قول الشاعر.
إذا تمَّ أمرٌ بدا نقصه *** ترقَّب زوالاً إذا قيل تموأما قولها: "لقد حكمت فقسطت" فأخذته من قوله تعالى: [ وأما القاسطون فكانوا لجهنم حطبا] فتعجبوا من ذلك.

المصدر: [ ثمرات الأوراق في المحاضرات 2 / 226]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

306- دعاء متنطع


مما ينكر في الدعاء استعمال الوحشي من اللغات والتنطع في الطلب, فمما جرى من ذلك ما حكاه "ابن الأثير" قال: 
قول بعضهم وقد اعتلت أمه, فكتبَ رِقَاعاً, وألقاها في الجامع بمدينة السلام, [بغداد], وهي:
"صِينَ امرؤٌ ورعى، دعا لامرأةٍ مقسئنه، قد مُنِيَتْ بأكلِ الطرموق، فأصابها من أجله الاستمصال، أن يَمُنَّ عليها بالاطرغشاش، والابرغشاشّ"
وكل من قرأ رقاعه لعنه ولعن أمه.


المصدر: "الجامع الكبير في صناعة المنظوم من الكلام والمنثور"[1 / 47]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

307- رسالة إلى من تزوجت أمه

"عمرو بن مسعدة بن سعيد بن صول" الكاتب، أحد وزراء المأمون, كان كاتباً بليغاً, جزل العبارة وجيزها, سديد المقاصد والمعاني.


قال "ابن خلكان" : ظَفِرْتُ له برسالةٍ بديعةٍ, كتبها إلى بعض الرؤساء, وقد تزوجت أمه, فسَاءَهُ ذلك، فلما قرأها ذلك الرئيس تَسَلَّى بها, وذَهَبَ عنه ما كان يَجِدُهُ، فآثَرْتُ الإتيانَ بها لحُسْنِهًا، وهي:
" الحمد لله الذي كشف عنا سِتْرَ الحَيْرَة، وهدانا لسَتْرِ العورة، وجَدَعَ بما شَرَعَ من الحلال أَنْفَ الغيرة، ومنع من عَضْلِ الأمهات، كما منع من وأدِ البنات، استنزالاً للنفوس الأبية، عن الحمية حَمِيَّةِ الجاهلية, ثم عَرَّضَ لجزيل الأجر من استسلم لواقع قضائه، وعَوَّضَ جليل الذخر من صبر على نازلِ بلائه، وهَنَاكَ الذي شرح للتقوى صدرك، و وَسَّعَ في البلوى صبرك، وألهمك من التسليم لمشيئته، والرضا بقضيته، ما وفقك له من قَضَاءِ الواجب في أحد أبويك، ومن عَظُمَ حقه عليك، وجعل تعالى جده ما تجرعته من أَنَفٍ، وكظمته من أَسَفٍ، معدوداً فيما يَعْظُمُ به أجرك، ويجزل عليه ذخرك، و قَرَنَ بالحاضر من امتعاضك بفعلها، المنتظر من ارتماضِكَ بدَفْنِهَا، فتستوفى بها المصيبة، وتستكمل عنها المثوبة، فوصل الله لسيدي ما استشعره من الصبر على عُرْسِهَا، ما يستكسبه من الصبر على نفسها، وعَوَّضَهُ من أَسِرَّةِ فرشها، أَعْوَادَ نعشها، وجعل تعالى جده ما يُنْعِمُ به عليه بعدها من نعمة، مُعَرًّى من نقمة، وما يوليه من بعد قبضها من منحة، مُبَرَّأً من محنة، فأحكام اللهِ -تعالى جده وتقدست أسمائه- جاريةٌ على غير مرادِ المخلُوقِين، لكنه –تعالى- يختار لعباده المؤمنين، ما هو خيرٌ لهم في العاجلة، وأبقى لهم في الآجلة، اختار الله لك في قبضها إليه، وقدومها عليه، ما هو أنفع لها، وأولى بها، وجعل القبر كفؤاً لها، والسلام ".


وقيل: إن هذا الرسالة "لأبي الفضل ابن العميد", ولقد أذْكَرَتْنِي هذه الرسالة بيتين "للصاحب بن عباد" في شخص زَوَّجَ أمه، وهما:
عَذَلتُ لتزويجه أُمه ***  	فقال: فعلتُ حَلالاً يَجُوزْ
  فقلت: صدقتَ، حلالاً فعلتَ *** 	ولكن سَمَحتَ بصدع العجوزْ 

المصدر: [ وفيات الأعيان 3 / 476 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

308-الحريري والمُعَيْدِي

يحكى أن [ الحريري صاحب المقامات ] كان دميما قبيح المنظر، فجاءه شَخصٌ غريبٌ يزورُهُ, ويأخذ عنه شيئا، فلما رآه استزرى شكله، ففهم "الحريري" ذلك منه، فلما التمس منه أن يملي عليه قال له: اكتب :
ما أنت أول سار نحره قمر ... ورائد أعجبته خضرة الدمن
فاختر لنفسك غيري إنني رجل ... مثل المعيدي فاسمع بي ولا ترني فخجل الرجل منه, وانصرف 


و"المعيدي" -بضم الميم وفتح العين المهملة وسكون الياء المثناة من تحتها وبعدها دال مهملة مكسورة وياء مشددة-، وقد جاء في المثل: "تسمع بالمعيدي لا أن تراه" وجاء أيضا: "تسمع بالمعيدي خير من أن تراه" 
وقال "المفضل الضبي": أول من تكلم به "المنذر بن ماء السماء"، قاله "لشقة بن ضمرة التميمي الدارمي"، وكان قد سَمِعَ بذكره، فلما رآه اقتحمته عينه، فقال له هذا المثل وسار عنه، فقال له "شقة": أَبَيْتَ اللعن, إن الرجال ليسوا بجُزُرٍ يراد منها الأجسام، إنما المرء بأصغريه قلبه ولسانه، فأ-عجب "المنذر" ما رأى من عقله وبيانه. 
وهذا "المثلُ" يُضرَب لمن له صِيتٌ وذِكرٌ و لا منظرَ له، و"المعيدي" منسوب إلى "معد ابن عدنان"، وقد نسبوه بعد أن صغروه وخففوا منه الدال.


المصدر: [ وفيات الأعيان 4 / 66 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

309- قبيلة باهلة




قال "ابن خلكان": كانت العرب تستنكف من الانتساب إلى هذه القبيلة, حتى قال الشاعر:
وما ينفع الأصل من هاشم *** إذا كانت النفس من باهلة
وقال الآخر:
ولو قيل للكلب يا باهلي ** عوى الكلب من لؤم هذا النسب 
وقيل لأبي عبيدة: يقال إن الأصمعي دَعِيٌّ في نَسَبِهِ إلى باهلة، فقال: هذا ما يمكن، فقيل: ولم ؟ , فقال: لأن الناس إذا كانوا من "باهلة" تبرأوا منها، فكيف يجيء من ليس منها وينتسب إليها 


ورأيت في بعض "المجاميع" أن "الأشعث ابن قيس الكندي" قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أتتكافأ دماؤنا ؟, فقال: نعم، ولو قتلت رجلا من باهلة لقتلتك به. 
وقال "قتيبة بن مسلم" [ وهو باهلي] "لهبيرة بن مسروح": أي رجل أنت لو كان أخوالك من غير سلول, فلو بادلت بهم، فقال: أصلح الله الأمير، بادل بهم من شئت من العرب, وجَنِّبْنِي باهلة. 


ويحكى أن أعرابيا لقي شخصا في الطريق, فسأله: ممن أنت ؟, فقال: من باهلة، فرَثِيَ له الأعرابي، فقال ذلك الشخص: وأزيدك أني لست من صميمهم، ولكن من مواليهم، فأقبل الأعرابي عليه يُقَبِّلُ يديه ورجليه، فقال له: ولم ذاك ؟, فقال: لأن الله تبارك وتعالى ما ابتلاك بهذه الرزية في الدنيا إلا ويعوضك الجنة في الآخرة. 
وقيل لبعضهم: أيسرك أن تدخل الجنة وأنت باهلي ؟,  فقال: نعم، بشرط ألا يَعْلَمَ أهل الجنة أني باهلي.
والأخبار في ذلك كثيرة، رحمهم الله أجمعين.


المصدر: [ وفيات الأعيان: 4 / 90 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

310- عجائب 

قال "المزنى" سمعتُ "الشافعي":  يقول رأيتُ بالمدينة أربع عجائب:
1-	رأيتُ جدةً بنت واحدة وعشرين سنة 
2-	ورأيتُ رجلاً فَلَّسَهُ القاضِى فى مُدَّيْنِ نَوًى 
3-	ورأيتُ شيخاً قد أتى عليه تسعونَ سنة يدور نهاره أجمع حافيا راجلا على القيناتِ, يعلمهن الغناء, فإذا أتى الصلاةَ صلى قاعِداً 
4-	ونسيتُ الرابعة


المصدر" [ طبقات الشافعية الكبرى للسبكي 2 / 99 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

311- ولدٌ على الكبر

حُكِي أن "محمد بن نصر" [ المروزي ] كان يتمنى على كِبَرِ سنه أن يولد له ابن , قال الحاكي: 
 فكنا عنده يوما وإذا برجل من أصحابه قد جاء وساره فى أذنه, فرفع يديه وقال: { الحمد لله الذي وهب لي على الكبر إسماعيل }, ثم مسح وجهه بباطن كفه, ورجع إلى ما كان فيه
قال الحاكي, فرأينا أنه استعمل فى تلك الكلمة الواحدة ثلاث سُنَنٍ,
1- تسمية الولد
2- و حَمدُ الله على المَوْهِبَةِ
3- وتسميتُهُ "إسماعيل" , لأنه ولد على كِبَر سنه, وقال الله عز وجل: { أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده }


قلت: كذا أسند هذه الحكاية "الحاكم أبو عبد الله", وإن كان "محمد بن نصر" قصد الثلاث فنستفيد من هذا أنه يستحب لمن ولد له ابن على الكبر أن يسميه "إسماعيل", وهى مسألة حسنة, وأحسب "إسماعيل" هذا من "خنة", بخاء معجمة ثم نون, وهى أخت القاضى "يحيى بن أكثم", كان "محمد بن نصر" قد تزوجها
 
المصدر: [طبقات الشافعية الكبرى للسبكي: 2 / 252 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

312- معنى "القرطبان"

قال "الحاكم": أخبرني أبو محمد بن زياد, حدثنا الحسن بن على بن نصر الطوسى, قال:
سمعت "أبا عبد الله البوشنجي" بسمرقند, وسأله أعرابي, فقال له: أى شئ القرطبان ؟ , قال: كانت امرأة فى الجاهلية يقال لها "أم أبان", وكان لها قرطب, و"القرطب" هو السدر, وكان لها تيس فى ذلك القرطب, وكانت تنزى تيسها بدرهمين, وكان الناس يقولون نذهب إلى قرطب أم أبان, نُنْزِى تيسَهَا على مَعزَانا, فكثر ذلك, فقالت العامة "قرطبان"
قلت: وهذه التثنية مما جاء على خلاف الغالب, فإن التثنية عند العرب جعل الاسم القابل دليل اثنين متفقين فى اللفظ غالبا, وفى المعنى على رأي, بزيادة ألف فى آخره رفعا, وياء مفتوح ما قبلها جرا ونصبا, يليهما نون مكسورة, فتحها لغة, وقد تضم, والحارثيون يلزمون الألف, قال النحاة: فمتى اختلفا فى اللفظ لم يجز تثنيتهما, وما ورد من ذلك يحفظ, ولا يقاس عليه


قال شيخنا "أبو حيان": والذى ورد من ذلك إنما روعى فيه التغليب, فمن ذلك:
"القمران": للشمس والقمر
و"العمران": لأبى بكر وعمر رضى الله عنهما
و"الأَبَوان": للأب والأم, وفى الأب والخالة, ومنه قوله تعالى: {ورفع أبويه على العرش}
و"الأُمَّانِ": للأم والجدة
و"الزهدمان": فى زهدم وكردم ابنى قيس
و"العمران": لعمرو بن حارثة وزيد بن عمرو
و"الأحوصان": الأحوص بن جعفر وعمرو بن الأحوص
و"المصعبان": مصعب بن الزبير وابنه
و"البحيران": بحير وفراس ابنا عبد الله بن سلمة
و"الحران": الحر وأخوه أبى
و"العجاجان": فى العجاج وابنه 
هذا جميع ما أورده "شيخنا" فى "شرح التسهيل"


ورأيت الأخ سيدى الشيخ الإمام "أبا حامد" سلمه الله ذكر فى "شرح التلخيص" فى المعانى والبيان ما ذكره "أبو حيان", وزاد فقال:
و"الخافقان": للمغرب والمشرق, وإنما الخافق حقيقة اسم للمغرب, بمعنى مخفوق فيه
و"البصرتان": للبصرة والكوفة
و"المشرقان": للمشرق والمغرب
و"المغربان" لهما أيضا
و"الحنيفان": الحنيف, وسيف ابنا أوس بن حميرى
و"الأقرعان": الأقرع بن حابس, وأخوه مزيد
و"الطليحتان" طليحة بن خويلد الأسدى, وأخوه حبال
و"الخزيميان", و"الربيبان": خزيمة, وربيبة من باهلة بن عمرو


فهذا مجموع ما ذكره الشيخ والأخ, وفاتهما "القرطبان" كما عرفت
و"الدحرضان": اسم لماءين, يقال لأحدهما: "الدحرض", وللآخر "وسيع" قال الشاعر:
شربت بماء الدحرضين فأصبحت *** زوراء تنفر عن حياض الديلم
و"الأسودان": للتمر والماء, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الأسودان التمر والماء"
و"الفمان": للفم والأنف, ذكره الشيخ "جمال الدين ابن مالك"
و"الأخوان": لأخ وأخت
و"الأذانان": الأذان, والإقامة وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "بين كل أذانين صلاة",  أجمعوا أن المراد به الأذان والإقامة
و"الجونان": معاوية وحسان ابنا الجون الكنديان, ذكره "أبو العباس المبرد" فى أوائل "الكامل", بعد نحو خمس كراريس منه, وأنشد عليه
كأنك لم تشهد لقيطا وحاجبا *** وعمرو بن عمرو إذ دعوا يال دارم
ولم تشهد الجونين والشعب والصفا *** وشدات قيس يوم دير الجماجم

و"العاشقان" اسم للعاشق والمعشوق, وعليه قول "العباس بن الأحنف":
العاشقان كلاهما متغضب .***. وكلاهما متوجد متحبب
صدت مغاضبة وصد مغاضبا *** وكلاهما مما يعالج متعب
راجع أحبتك الذين هجرتهم *** إن المتيم قلما يتجنب
إن التباعد إن تطاول منكما *** دب السلو له فعز المطلبأراد بالعاشقين الخليفة وواحدة من حظاياه, كان وقع بينه وبينها شنآن, فتهاجرا فحدث "العباس" فى ذلك فأنشده هذه الأبيات فقام إليها وصالحها


و"الأنفان": اسم للأنف والفم, ذكره وأنشد عليه:
إذا ما الغلام الأحمق الأم سافنى *** بأطراف أنفيه اشمأز فأنزعا

واعلم أن شيخنا "أبا حيان" استشهد على أن "العمرين" اسم لأبى بكر وعمر بقول الشاعر:
ما كان يرضى رسول الله فعلهم *** والعمران أبو بكر ولا عمر

وأنا ما أحفظ هذا البيت إلا "والطيبان أبو بكر ولا عمر", والوزن به أتم
واستشهد على أن "القمرين" اسم للشمس والقمر يقول "الفرزدق":
أخذنا بآفاق السماء عليكم *** لنا قمراها والنجوم الطوالع

وكان الشيخ الإمام الوالد رحمه الله يقول: إنما أراد بـ: "القمرين" النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم و"إبراهيم" عليه السلام, وبالنجوم الصحابة, وهذا ما ذكره "ابن الشجرى" فى "أماليه"
ورأيت فى ترجمة "هارون الرشيد" أنه سأل من حضر مجلسه عن المراد بـ: "القمرين" فى هذا البيت فأجاب بهذا الجواب, نعم أنشد "ابن الشجري" على "القمرين" للشمس والقمر قول "المتنبى":
واستقبلت قمر السماء بوجهها *** فأرتنى القمرين فى وقت معا


المصدر: [طبقات الشافعية الكبرى للسبكي (2 / 195 ]



قلت رحم الله –والدي-:
قال "ابن دريد" في "جمهرة اللغة"[2 / 1121] : فَأَما "القَرْطَبان" الَّذِي يتكلّم بِهِ العامّة فَلَيْسَ من كَلَام الْعَرَب.
وقال "الأزهري" في "تهذيب اللغة"[9 / 302]: وأما "القرطبان" الذي يقوله العامة للذي لا غيرة له فهو مُغَيَّرٌ عن وجهه, وروى "ثعلب" عن أبي نصر عن الأصمعي، قال: "الكلبتان" مأخوذ من الكلب، وهو القيادة، والتاء والنون زائدتان, قال: وهذه اللفظة هي القديمة عن العرب, قال: وغيرتها العامة الأولى، فقالت: "القلطبان"، وجاءت عامة سُفلى فغيرت على الأولى فقالت: "القرطبان". اهـ


- "البوشنجي": محمد بن إبراهيم بن سعيد أبو عبد الله العبدي, شيخ أهل الحديث فى زمانه بنيسابور, توفي سنة 290 هـ, ترجمته في طبقات السبكي [2 / 189], طبقات ابن قاضى شهبة [1 / 81] 
فائدة: للعلامة الأديب محمد أمين بن فضل الله المحبي المتوفى سنة 1111 هـ كتاب مفيد سماه: "جنى الجنتين في تمييز نوعي المثنيين" استقصى فيه هذه الاسماء المثناة / وهذا رابط تحميله نفعكم الله به

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

313- قدر العلماء عند الأمراء

قال "ابن عدي": ركب "إسحاق بن راهويه" دَيْنٌ فخرج من مرو وجاء نيسابور, فكَلَّمَ أصحابَ الحديث "يحيى بن يحيى" في أمر "إسحاق", فقال ما تريدون ؟ , قالوا: تكتب إلى "عبد الله بن طاهر" رقعة, وكان "عبد الله" أمير خراسان, وكان بنيسابور, فقال "يحيى": ما كتبتُ إليه قط, فألحوا عليه, فكتب في رقعة إلى "عبد الله بن طاهر":
" أبو يعقوب إسحاق بن إبراهيم رجل من أهل العلم والصلاح "
فحمل إسحاق الرقعة إلى "عبد الله بن طاهر" فلما جاء إلى الباب, قال للحاجب: معي رقعة "يحيى بن يحيى" إلى الأمير, فدخل الحاجب, فقال له: رجل بالباب زعم أن معه رقعة "يحيى بن يحيى" إلى الأمير, فقال: يحيى بن يحيى ؟ , قال: نعم , قال: أدخله, فدخل إسحاق, وناوله الرقعة, فأخذها "عبد الله" وقَبَّلَهَا, وأقعد "إسحاق" بجنبه, وقضى دينه ثلاثين ألف درهم, وصيره من ندمائه
قلت [ أي السبكي ]: انظر ما كان أعظم أهل العلم عند الأمراء, وانظر ما أدنى هذه الكلمة, وأقصر هذه الرقعة, وما ترتب عليها من الخير, وما ذلك إلا لحسن اعتقاد ذلك الأمير, وصيانة أهل العلم أيضا, والناسُ بزمانِهِم أشبهُ منهم بآبائِهِم

المصدر: [ طبقات الشافعية الكبرى للسبكي: 2 / 85 ]

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

314- مسألة فقهية

من المسائل عن "أبي ثور" والفوائد:َ
نقل "العبدري":  أن الدَّيْنَ مقدمٌ على الوصيةِ عند الفقهاء كلهم إلا "أبا ثور" فإنه قَدَّمَ الوصيةَ, وهذا غريبٌ مُصَرَّحٌ بحكايةِ الإجماع على خِلافِه, فلعل إجماعَهُم لم يَبْلُغْ "أبا ثور", ولعله يُنازِع في وقوع الإجماعِ على ذلك, أو لعل ما نقَلَه "العبدري" غيرُ ثابت, فقد نقل "ابن المنذر" عن "أبي ثور" فيمن أوصى بعتق عبده على أن لا يفارق ولده وعليه دين محيط بماله أنه أبطل الوصية, وقال: يباع في الدين, فإن أعتقه الورثة لم يجز عتقهم, وهذا يخالف ما نقله "العبدري"


المصدر: [ طبقات الشافعية الكبرى للسبكي : 2 / 77 ]



قلت - رحم الله والدي- :
إبراهيم بن خالد بن أبي اليمان الكلبي, أبو ثور, الفقيه صاحب الشافعي, قال "أبو بكر الأعين" سألت عنه "أحمد" فقال: "أعرفه بالسنة منذ خمسين سنة, وهو عندي في مسلاخ الثوري", وقال "أبو حاتم بن حبان": "كان أحد أئمة الدنيا فقها وعلما, وورعا وفضلا, وديانة وخيرا, ممن صنف الكتب, وفَرَّعَ على السُنَنِ", مات سنة 240 هـ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

315- إخوان الصدق

قال الحافظ *ابن عساكر*  في [*تاريخ دمشق 24/38*]: قرأت على أبي محمد السلمي, عن أبي بكر الخطيب, أنبأ عبد الله بن علي بن حموية الهمذاني, بها أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى الشيرازي, أنا أبو يعلى الحسين بن أسلم بن جابر بن سعد الصفدي بصفد, وأبو أحمد محمد بن أحمد بن عمران الفقيه الشاشي بالشاش, قالا نا أبو حفص عمر بن محمد بن بجير, نا محمد بن خلف نا *رواد بن الجراح*, قال:
« سألني *صدقة بن يزيد*  أن آتيه بكتب, فوعدته فمكثت أياما ثم جئته, فقال: أين كنت ؟, فقلت: شغلني عنك صديق لي, فقال: قال صديق, قال قلت: نعم, قال: أنا أكبر من أبيك وما أَعلَمُ لي صديقا, قال: سمعت قتادة يقول: في قول الله تعالى: أو صديقكم, قال: هو الرجل يكون بينه وبين الرجل الإخاء والمودة, فيأتيه فيطلبه في منزله فيقول: أين أخي فلان ؟ فيقول له أهله: ليس ها هنا , فيقول: غدونا عشونا, أعطوني ثوبه, أسرجوا لي دابته, فيفعلون ذلك به, فيأتي الرجل فيقول له أهله: قد جاء أخوك فلان غديناه عشيناه, أسرجنا له دابتك, أعطيناه ثوبك, ولا يقع في قلبه إلا كما لو قيل: جاء أبوك وأخوك وعمك, فعلنا به ذلك, فذلك الصديق *».*

----------------------
قلت -رحم الله والدي - : 
هكذا كان الناس قديما لما كانت الأُخُوَّةُ صادقة, والمحبةُ في الله خالصة

 فقد أخرج الحافظ ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب:  «* الإخوان »* عن *ابن عمر*، قال: 
« رأيتنا وما أحد بأحق بديناره ودرهمه من أخيه المسلم » [*الإخوان لابن أبي الدنيا ص 202 ح157*]

وعن عبد الله بن الوليد قال: قال لنا *أبو جعفر محمد بن علي*: « يُدْخِلَ أحدُكُم يده في كم صَاحِبَه ويَأْخُذُ ما يريد ؟ , قلنا: لا , قال: فلستم بإخوان كما تزعمون ».[*الإخوان ص203 ح 159*]

 وعن ابن عون قال: قال محمد: « ما نزل الرجل يأخذ من دراهم صديقه, قال: قال أحمد: فحدثني محمد بن عيسى عن إسماعيل قال: قلت لابن عون بغير إذنه ؟ قال: كذلك هو عندنا »[*الإخوان ص 204 ح 161*]

وعن رباح بن الجراح العبدي ، قال:  « جاء *فتح الموصلي* إلى صديق له يقال له *عيسى التمار* فلم يجده في المنزل, فقال للخادم: أخرجي إلي كيس أخي, فأخرجته له, فأخذ درهمين, وجاء عيسى إلى منزله فأخبرته الخادم بمجيء فتح, وأخذه الدرهمين, فقال: إن كنتِ صادقةً فأنت حرة, فنظر فإذا هي صادقة فعتقت ».
[* الإخوان ص205 ح 162, ومن طريقه الخطيب في تاريخ بغداد 3 / 446*

*تبيين وتوضيح:* *رواد بن الجراح، أبو عصام العسقلانى, من صغار أتباع التابعين, قال ابن حجر: صدوق اختلط بأخرة فترك، وفى حديثه عن الثورى ضعف شديد, ترجمته في تهذيب الكمال 9/227*
*صدقة بن يزيد الخراساني، ثم الشامي, نزل الرملة, عن حماد بن أبي سليمان, وعنه الوليد بن مسلم، ضعفه أحمد, وقال أبو حاتم: صالح, وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي: ثقة, وقال ابن عدي: هو إلى الضعف أقرب, ترجمته في ميزان الاعتدال 2/313 ترجمة * *3882* *]

*

----------

